# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  OTE: Ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες για την ανάπτυξη δικτύου VDSL στο δήμο Ζωγράφου (update 24/10)

## nm96027

Όπως είναι ήδη γνωστό ο *ΟΤΕ* αναπτύσσει από τις αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου 2010 δίκτυο οπτικών ινών *VDSL* στον δήμο Ζωγράφου. Το adslgr παρακολουθεί *από κοντά* τις εργασίες ανάπτυξης του δικτύου. 

*Ενημέρωση 24/10/2010:*
Oι εργασίες την εβδομάδα που πέρασε, επικεντρώθηκαν αφενός σε γεμίσματα κενών στο δίκτυο, αφετέρου στην περιοχή κάτω από την Ούλωφ Πάλμε. Οι οπτικές ίνες της περιοχής αυτής δεν έχουν περαστεί ακόμα στον χάρτη, παράλειψη που θα διορθωθεί την επόμενη εβδομάδα.

Ας δούμε την εικόνα των εργασιών:


Η νέα καμπίνα στο τέρμα της οδού Καζαντζάκη, πριν το σχολικό συγκρότημα. Οι καμπίνες εξακολουθούν και μην έχουν ακόμα ενεργό εξοπλισμό.


Η καμπίνα της στενής οδού Πολυφήμου


Στην οδό Παναγούλη προετοιμάζουν το παλιό ΚΑΦΑΟ για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι



Στο φρεάτιο αυτό βλέπουμε δύο διαφορετικές γραμμές που διασταυρώνονται μέσα στο φρεάτιο: η γραμμή που ανηφορίζει την οδό Ιοκάστης και αυτή που διέρχεται από την οδό Ν Ζέρβα.


Το γνωστό πλέον μηχάνημα που έχει κόψει σχεδόν όλα τα στενά του Ζωγράφου


Και τέλος τα έργα στην διασταύρωση των οδών Ν.Ζέρβα και Αβύδου



*Ενημέρωση 16/10/2010:*
Και ενώ οι εκσκαφές ολοκληρώνονται σταδιακά, έχουν αρχίσει ήδη από το περασμένο Σάββατο το ξήλωμα των παλιών ΚΑΦΑΟ και η τοποθέτηση νέων καμπινών. Προς το παρόν οι καμπίνες δεν έχουν ενεργό εξοπλισμό μέσα (dslam) ενώ οι περισσότερες εξ αυτών βρίσκονται στα ανατολικά όρια του δήμου. Στην συνέχεια θα αντικατασταθούν σταδιακά όλες.

Οι καμπίνες χωρίζονται σε τρία μέρη. Το πρώτο, σε μία από τις δύο πλευρές της καμπίνας, είναι η τροφοδοσία του ηλ. ρεύματος. Το δεύτερο είναι εκεί που μπαίνει ο ενεργός εξοπλισμός ενώ το τρίτο είναι ο παλιός υπαίθριος κατανεμητής. 

Η εξέλιξη των εργασιών σήμερα 16-10-2010



Η νέα καμπίνα στην οδό Ξηρογιάννη. Βλέπουμε αριστερά τον φωριαμό του ενεργού εξοπλισμού, εκεί όπου υπάρχουν οι γρίλιες (μονό φύλλο) δηλαδή εκεί όπου θα μπει το vdsl dslam. Δεξιά είναι ο δίφυλλος φωριαμός όπου βρίσκεται ο υπαίθριος κατανεμητής.     



Η νέα καμπίνα στην οδό Αρσινόης. Βλέπετε στην δεξιά πλευρά της, τον χώρο της τροφοδοσίας ηλ. ρεύματος. 



Από την οδό Αρσινόης: Εδώ έχουμε αριστερά τον φωριαμό του υπαίθριου κατανεμητή και δεξιά τον χώρο του ενεργού εξοπλισμού.



Επίσης από την ίδια καμπίνα: η ειδική προειδοποιητική σήμανση για οπτικές ίνες.



Η συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα ήταν απλώς τοποθετημένη και όχι βιδωμένη στην τσιμεντένια βάση της. Κατά συνέπεια ήταν και εύκολα αφαιρέσιμη από δύο άτομα. 



Και επειδή μπορεί να μην μας πιστεύεται, ιδού και η απόδειξη:



Η καμπίνα της οδού Πλαστήρα η οποία ήταν πακτωμένη στην βάση της...



...κάτι που δεν μας εμπόδισε να βρούμε μία μικρή χαραμάδα από την όχι και πολύ καλή εφαρμογή της στην βάση και να βγάλουμε μία όχι πολύ φωτεινή φωτογραφία του (κενού εσωτερικού της). Μπορείτε με δυσκολία να δείτε τα δύο καλώδια που βρίσκονται μέσα.



Γυμνή φωτογράφιση οπτικής ίνας Βακτριανής και Τίγρητος.



Τα νέο φρεάτιο στην γωνία Λυκάβου και Γρ. Αυξεντίου



Ένα μάλλον δύσοσμο ατύχημα στην γωνία Σάκη Καράγιωργα και Υφασίου. Τρύπησε η αποχέτευση της παρακείμενης πολυκατοικίας και το περιεχόμενο της σωλήνας βγήκε σε κοινή θέα.



H οπτική ίνα στην οδό Σ. Καράγιωργα



Δύο μάλλον περίεργες φωτογραφίες:




Οι μαύρες διατάξεις που βλέπεται το πιθανότερο είναι να πρόκειται για χάλκινα τηλεφωνικά ζεύγη που κόπηκαν κατά την εκσκαφή. 

Το νέο φρεάτιο της οδού Ιοκάστης και Λυκάβου



Το παλιό ΚΑΦΑΟ της οδού Ιοκάστης




*Ενημέρωση 09/10/2010:*
Mε το έργο των εκσκαφών να έχει ξεπεράσει κατ΄εκτίμηση το 50% μπαίνουμε στην τελική ευθεία για την ολοκλήρωση της τοποθέτησης καλωδίων ώστε μέχρι τις αρχές Νοεμβρίου να ξεκινήσει η αποξήλωση των ΚΑΦΑΟ και η τοποθέτηση των νέων καμπινών. 

Με το μέτωπο του Γουδιού (ανάντι της Πλατείας Ελευθερίας) να έχει τελειώσει, οι εργασίες της εβδομάδας που πέρασε επικεντρώθηκαν στα Ιλίσια και γενικότερα στην περιοχή δεξιότερα της Λ. Παπάγου. Ταυτόχρονα γρήγορα προχωράει η κατασκευή της μεγάλης όδευσης επί του Λεωφόρου Παπάγου (οι 8 σωλήνες των 110mm) που πλέον φτάνει έξω από την είσοδο της Βίλας Ζωγράφου. 

Σήμερα η εικόνα των ολοκληρωμένων εργασιών έχει ως εξής:



Το ΚΑΦΑΟ στην γωνία των οδών Καββαθά και Πλεύρωνος κοντά στον Άγιο Θεράποντα



Στην αρχή της Αβύδου, το νέο φρεάτιο εν μέσω διάφορων παρατημένων αντικειμένων μάλλον επικίνδυνων για την διέλευση πεζών και οχημάτων



Τα συνθήματα στους τοίχους περιμένουν και αυτά να γνωρίσουν νέες δόξες με το VDSL



Λίγο πιο πάνω στην Γρηγορίου Αυξεντίου πάνω από την Γαλήνης



Νέο φρεάτιο επί της οδού Μαικήνα στα Ιλίσια



Νέο φρεάτιο στην διασταύρωση των οδών Εθν. Αντιστάσεως και Μακεδονίας. Η μία κατεύθυνση ακολουθεί στην οδό Μακεδονίας ενώ η άλλη ανηφορίζει προς την οδό Βακτριανής.



Σημερινά έργα στην ανηφορική Ιάσωνος Μαράτου




*Ενημέρωση 02/10/2010:*
Τις τελευταίες μέρες τα έργα έχουν ξεκολλήσει σε ότι αφορά τη μεγάλη τομή στην Λ. Παπάγου και πλέον το σκάμμα έχει φτάσει στο Ηρώον λίγο πριν την Πλ. Γαρδένιας. Παράλληλα εξελίξεις είχαμε σε δύο σημεία: στο Γουδί πάνω από την Πλ. Ελευθερίας και στην Γρ. Αυξεντίου στα Ιλίσια. Η εικόνα των εργασιών έχει ως εξής:



Οι σημερινές φωτογραφίες είναι του treli@aris και τραβήχτηκαν από βόλτα της VDSL Zωγράφου Task Force του adslgr (Lagman, treli@aris και nm96027)

Aρχίζουμε από μία ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία που δείχνει την τομή του πορτοκαλί σωλήνα (7 μικρότεροι σωλήνες).



Εδώ ένας ακόμα υπαίθριος κατανεμητής περιμένει την σύνδεση του, προκειμένου να βελτιώσει τα αγγλικά των μαθητών του παρακείμενου φροντιστηρίου.



Φρεάτιο υπο κατασκευή ελαφρώς πλημμυρισμένο. Προσέξτε το τάπωμα των σωλήνων προκειμένου να διατηρηθούν καθαροί μέχρι να μπουν οι οπτικές ίνες



Σκάμμα στην οδό Ηφαιστίωνος (Πλ. Ελευθερίας) το οποίο έχει πλημμυρίσει εξαιτίας σπασμένης -από τα έργα- παροχής νερού



Φρεάτια στην οδό Γκανογιάννη. Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία ο κάδος έχει πάρει αγκαλιά τον σωλήνα της οπτικής ίνας...




Η φθινοπωρινή σύναξη των οπτικών ινών στο Γουδί, στην οδό Γράμμου. Εδώ ετοιμάζεται ένα από τα γνωστά μεγάλα νέα φρεάτια.



Σημερινά έργα στην οδό Αλ. Παναγούλη. Με δεδομένη στην στενότητα του δρόμου αλλά και τον κυκλοφοριακό του φόρτο, πρέπει να ταλαιπωρήθηκε αρκετός κόσμος. 



Το φρεάτιο κοντά στον άξονα της Χαρ. Μούσκου περιμένει την δική του οπτική.



Νέο φρεάτιο και Καφαο στο Γουδή



Σκάμμα στην Εκβατάνων και Μούσκου




*Ενημέρωση 24/9/2010:*

Εδώ και 10 μέρες τα έργα στην Λεωφόρο Παπάγου έχουν μείνει σχετικά στάσιμα, όμως προχωράνε με πολύ γρήγορους ρυθμούς μέσα στις γειτονιές του δήμου Ζωγράφου. Τις τελευταίες δύο μέρες τα συνεργεία έχουν έντονη δραστηριότητα στην Γρ. Αυξεντίου, κοντά την Ούλωφ Πάλμε αλλά και στο Γουδή. 

Ο χάρτη με τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις είναι ο εξής:



Τα κόκκινα τετράγωνα σημάδια είναι μία προσπάθεια αποτύπωσης των ΚΑΦΑΟ και μελλοντικών VDSL DSLAM. Ο χάρτης αυτός είναι προσωρινός αφού σε λίγες μέρες θα ενσωματωθεί η αποτύπωση του vdsl δικτύου στον Χάρτη Κάλυψης του adslgr.com

Oλοκληρωμένο και μόλις κλεισμένο φρεάτιο στις "ορεινές" περιοχές του δήμου, γωνία Ζέρβα και Εθν. Αντιστάσεως (από πλευράς ιστορίας είναι ολίγον ειρωνικό...)



Τα έργα στην Γρ. Αυξεντίου. Το συνεργείο ξετυλίγει την σωλήνα από την οποία θα περάσουν οι οπτικές ίνες αργότερα και την τοποθετεί στο αυλάκι.



Η μικρή οδός Σπανοβαγγέλη στα Ιλίσσια αποκτά και οπτική ίνα...



Στην άλλη άκρη του δήμου, στο Γουδη, λίγα μέτρα από το Νοσοκομείο Παίδων, η οπτική ίνα από την οδό Δίκης φτάνει σε υπάρχον φρεάτιο στην οδό Σπηλιωτοπούλου.



Λίγο πιο πάνω, προς το στρατόπεδο του Γουδή, το γηραιό ΚΑΦΑΟ συναντά το χαντάκι της οπτικής ίνας στην οδό Αργυροκάστρου. 




*Ενημέρωση 19/9/2010:*

Οι εργασίες προχωράνε με γρήγορους ρυθμούς κυρίως στις γειτονιές του δήμου. Έντονη είναι η δραστηριότητα των συνεργείων στην περιοχή πάνω από το Πάρκο της Βίλας Ζωγράφου (προς το Νεκροταφείο), καθώς και στον άξονα των οδών Δ. Πίνδου και Ι. Θεολόγου. Εργασίες γίνονται και στην περιοχή των Ιλισίων (Αβύδου) για την οποία θα υπάρχει πιο ακριβής εικόνα τις επόμενες μέρες. 

Η σημερινή εικόνα των εργασιών έχει ως εξής:



Με *μπλε* σημειώνεται η πλατιά τομής διέλευσης που ξεκινάει από τον Α/Κ Αμπελοκήπων ενώ με *κόκκινο* σημειώνεται η τυπικά στενή (λίγων εκατοστών) τομή διέλευσης οπτικής ίνας. 

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία φαίνεται η Δαβάκη Πίνδου (στην αρχή της, κοντά στο Λαϊκό Νοσοκομείο) σκαμμένη προκείμενου να τοποθετηθεί οπτική ίνα. Πρόκειται για την οπτική που ξεκινάει από το Α/Κ Αμπελοκήπων για να καταλήξει στην Αγίου Θεράποντος κοντά στην Πλατεία Γαρδένια.


Εδώ βλέπουμε ένα υπό κατασκευή φρεάτιο στην Αγίας Ελένης. Οι οπτικές ίνες θα διακλαδίζονται προς τον υπαίθριο κατανεμητή όπου αργότερα θα τοποθετηθεί το VDSL DSLAM. H γάτα δίπλα από τον κατανεμητή περιμένει και αυτή υπομονετικά την vdsl σύνδεση της...


Ένα ολοκληρωμένο νέο φρεάτιο του ΟΤΕ επί της Λ. Παπάγου στο ύψος της Βίλας.


Εντύπωση προκαλούν οι διαστάσεις μερικών νέων φρεατίων, όπως αυτό στην Κουσίδου και στην Γ. Ζωγράφου (φωτογραφία). 


Ένα απλό φρεάτιο που ενώνει το νέο δίκτυο με τον υπαίθριο κατανεμητή.


Η ενημέρωση του χάρτη για την πορεία των εργασιών θα συνεχίζεται σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα.


*Αρχικό άρθρο:* Ξεκίνησαν στην περιοχή του *Ζωγράφου* στην Αθήνα οι εργασίες τοποθέτησης οπτικών ινών για *πρόσβαση VDSL* από τον *Οργανισμό Τηλεπικοινωνιών Ελλάδος*. Από οτι μπορεί να συμπεράνει κανείς, δεν πρόκειται για μία ακόμα πιλοτική εφαρμογή όπως αυτή που έγινε με τo VDSL DSLAM στο Κουκάκι ή το Ελληνικό ή και αλλού. Το μεγάλο μέγεθος των υπο κατασκευή τομών διελεύσεων οπτικών ινών μαρτυράει πως πιθανότατα ο ΟΤΕ προχωράει σε μία μαζική ανάπτυξη δικτύου VDSL στην περιοχή. 


Την ανάπτυξη δικτύου VDSL στου Ζωγράφου είχε *αναγγείλει* πρόσφατα ο Πρόεδρος και Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος του Οργανισμού κ. Π. Βουρλούμης σε συνάντηση του με δημοσιογράφους στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Ο κ. *Βουρλούμης* είχε αρχικά αναφερθεί στην ανάπτυξη δικτύου στην Ξάνθη, στις Σέρρες, την Κομοτηνή και την Αλεξανδρούπολη καθώς και σε τρείς Δήμους στην Θεσσαλονίκη ενώ ρητώς είχε αναφέρει τον Δήμο Ζωγράφου ως (την μόνη; ) περιοχή της Αθήνας όπου θα προχωρήσει το VDSL. 

Η δήλωση του κ. Βουρλούμη προς τους δημοσιογράφους έχει ως εξής:

"Στον τομέα των δικτύων Νέας Γενιάς, αποφασίσαμε να αγνοήσουμε τα εμπόδια που κατά καιρούς μας βάζουν και να προχωρήσουμε.  Από εδώ μόλις φάμε πηγαίνουμε στην Ξ*άνθη, Σέρρες, Κομοτηνή και Αλεξανδρούπολη* που έχει ο ΟΤΕ υπογράψει με τις Τοπικές Αρχές για την τοποθέτηση VDSL και τα έργα έχουν αρχίσει.  Θα βάλουμε επιλεκτικά οπτική ίνα, είτε στο καφάο *VDSL*, είτε στο κτίριο, *FTTH*, όπου αυτό είναι εφικτό.  Αρχίζουμε από την Ανατολική Μακεδονία και τη Θράκη.  

Εκτός από τις πόλεις που ανέφερα, είμαστε σε συνομιλίες με *τρεις Δήμους της Θεσσαλονίκης* και άλλων πόλεων.  Πολύ σύντομα οι πολίτες στα μέρη αυτά θα έχουν την δυνατότητα να κατεβάζουν πραγματικά *50Μbps*.

Στην Αθήνα, για να μην μείνει παραπονεμένη, έχουμε κάνει την αρχή με τον Δήμο *Ζωγράφου*."
Οι εργασίες έχουν ξεκινήσει εδώ και κάποιες εβδομάδες με την αρχή να γίνεται από το *Αστικό Κέντρο Αμπελοκήπων* στην συμβολή των οδών Μικράς Ασίας και Σινώπης στα όρια του Δήμου Αθηναίων (η περιοχή Ζωγράφου δεν έχει DSLAM μέσα στα δικά της όρια). Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία μπορείτε να δείτε την κατασκευασμένη ήδη όδευση που ξεκινάει από το Α/Κ.
Όπως μπορείτε να παρατηρήσετε τόσο στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία όσο και στις επόμενες, το *σκάμμα* είναι αρκετά πλατύ, ίσως *75cm με 1m*, ώστε να χωράει ένα ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο πλήθος οπτικών ινών. Στον χάρτη που ακολουθεί βλέπετε μία πρώτη εξέλιξη των εργασιών γύρω από το Α/Κ Αμπελοκήπων προς την κατεύθυνση του Ζωγράφου. Οι οπτικές ίνες ξεκινούν από την οδό Σινώπης, στρίβουν στην οδό Παπαδιαμαντοπούλου και συνεχίζουν προς την πλατεία Αγ. Θωμά μέχρι την οδό Φαραντάτων. Από ακολουθούν την κατεύθυνση προς την Λεωφόρο Γ. Παπανδρέου και μετά ανηφορίζουν προς την Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου για να κατευθυνθεί μετά προς την κεντρική *Λεωφόρο Αλ. Παπάγου* μέσω της Λοχ. Ξηρογιάννη.


Με *κόκκινο* σημειώνεται η πλατιά τομής διέλευσης που ξεκινάει από τον Α/Κ Αμπελοκήπων ενώ με *μπλε* σημειώνεται η τυπικά στενή (λίγων εκατοστών) τομή διέλευσης οπτικής ίνας. Πρόκειται για εργασίες τοποθέτησης οπτικής ίνας επί της οδού Ελ. Βενιζέλου με κατεύθυνση ανατολικά από υπάρχον παλιό φρεάτιο του ΟΤΕ. Με κύκλο σημειώνεται το σημείο έναρξης των εργασιών. Οι εργασίες αυτές φαίνονται στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία.


Στην φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί βλέπετε τις εργασίες κοντά στην *Λεωφ. Γ. Παπανδρέου*.


Στις δύο επόμενες φωτογραφίες διακρίνονται οι έτοιμοι οπλισμοί για τον εγκιβωτισμό των οπτικών ινών καθώς και οι σωλήνες όπου μέσα θα τοποθετηθούν οι *οπτικές ίνες*. 



Στην επόμενη φωτογραφία βλέπεται την μεθοδολογία της κατασκευής. Οκτώ σωλήνες των 110mm (διάμετρος) τοποθετούνται στην τομή και σκεπάζονται με μπετόν. Μέσα σε κάθε σωλήνα περνάνε 4 σωλήνες των 50mm με οπτικές ίνες. 

Το πλήθος των οπτικών ινών που μπορεί να υποδεχθεί η υποδομή αυτή δεν αποκλείει πιθανόν και την μελλοντική υλοποίηση *FTTH*.

Tέλος βλέπετε εργασίες εντός υπαρχόντων φρεατίων του ΟΤΕ επί τους οδού Παπαδιαμαντοπούλου. 


Οι φωτογραφίες είναι σημερινές (09-09-2010) και έχουν ληφθεί από κινητό τηλέφωνο. 

Το *adslgr.com* θα παρακολουθεί την εξέλιξη των εργασιών τοποθέτησης οπτικών ινών στην περιοχή του Ζωγράφου.

----------


## marcus1

Η πιο διεφθαρμένη και γλοιώδης φάρα του είδους των πολιτικών, οι δήμαρχοι, για μια ακόμα φορά εμποδίζουν την ανάπτυξη. Στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης περπατάς στο πεζοδρόμιο και τα μισά πλακάκια δεν είναι καν κολλημένα στο κράσπεδο (και όποτε βρέχει σε λασπώνουν ωραιότατα από την κορυφή μέχρι τα νύχια) αλλά του πείραζαν οι εγκαταστάσεις των εναλλακτικών όταν πάλευαν να εγκαταστήσουν το στοιχειώδες τους δίκτυο. Βλέπετε οι δήμαρχοι ενοχλούνται από την ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας και της τεχνολογίας, ή ζητούν να βγάλουν τα σπασμένα από τους κομματόσκυλους και τις κλεψιές τους μέσω εξωφρενικών δικαιωμάτων διέλευσης.

----------


## CamClone

ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ !!!!!

Το ερωτημα ειναι ΕΝΑ  :

Οταν ερθει για τα καλα το VDSL στις μεγαλες πολεις ...θα χρησιμοποιει καμια εταιρια  .....ΜΙΣΘΩΜΕΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ?

οοοοοοοοεοοοοοοοοο ? :No no:  :No no:  :No no:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Koala_

Ένα βήμα μπροστά....

----------


## marcus1

Από την άλλη, τέτοια είναι η χαμηλή διανοητική στάθμη του Έλληνα ψηφοφόρου, τέτοιους εκπροσώπους θα βγάζει. Στην Αυστραλία μέχρι και η εκλογή της κυβέρνησης τελικά κρίθηκε από την ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας. Στο μπουζουκιστάν επιλέγουμε βλαχοδημάρχους που εμποδίζουν όχι μόνο τις επενδύσεις ευρυζωνικότητας, αλλά κάθε επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα στο τσιφλίκι τους. Και με αυτά τα μυαλά περιμέναμε να μην χρειαστεί να απλώσουμε ζητιάνικο χέρι στους Γερμανούς για να μας "σώσουν" από τα χάλια μας.




> ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ !!!!!
> 
> Το ερωτημα ειναι ΕΝΑ  :
> 
> Οταν ερθει για τα καλα το VDSL στις μεγαλες πολεις ...θα χρησιμοποιει καμια εταιρια  .....ΜΙΣΘΩΜΕΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ?
> 
> οοοοοοοοεοοοοοοοοο ?


Και βέβαια θα χρησιμοποιούν φίλε μου. Είναι διαφορετική η οικιακή σύνδεση (κι ας έχει υψηλότατες ταχύτητες) και διαφορετική η εγγυημένη απόδοση της μισθωμένης γραμμής. Το φαινόμενο να υπάρχουν internet cafe με οτε conn-x και tellas double play μόνο στην Ελλάδα θα το βρεις.

----------


## Koala_

> ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ !!!!!
> 
> Το ερωτημα ειναι ΕΝΑ  :
> 
> Οταν ερθει για τα καλα το VDSL στις μεγαλες πολεις ...θα χρησιμοποιει καμια εταιρια  .....ΜΙΣΘΩΜΕΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ?
> 
> οοοοοοοοεοοοοοοοοο ?



Οι μεγάλες εταιρίες- Πολυεθνικές σίγουρα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς τα μισθωμένα δεν λανσάρουν ταχύτητα αλλά αξιοπιστία, και μικρό χρόνο αποκατάστασης.

----------


## poussou

Παρόμοιες εργασίες (εντελώς όμως) έγιναν πρό 2 εβδομάδων και στο Χαλάνδρι, και δέν έχουν ακόμη τερματιστεί (συνεχίζεται η διανοιξη και τοποθέτηση)...

----------


## harris

> Παρόμοιες εργασίες (εντελώς όμως) έγιναν πρό 2 εβδομάδων και στο Χαλάνδρι, και δέν έχουν ακόμη τερματιστεί (συνεχίζεται η διανοιξη και τοποθέτηση)...


Στον ΟΤΕ; Δεν πρόσεξα κάτι  :Thinking:

----------


## lunatic323

αντε να ξεκινήσουν επιτελους!!

----------


## DVader

Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ !!! Άντε και στο Ν.Ηράκλειο  :Smile:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Παρόμοιες εργασίες (εντελώς όμως) έγιναν πρό 2 εβδομάδων και στο Χαλάνδρι, και δέν έχουν ακόμη τερματιστεί (συνεχίζεται η διανοιξη και τοποθέτηση)...



Εχεις φωτο? :Smile: 

Δεν το λεω επειδη δε σε πιστευω (κάθε άλλο),το λέω για να δούμε τί παίζει.

----------


## apostolt

Υπαρχει καποια ανακοινωση για εμπορικη διαθεση του Vdsl για Ζωγραφου, ξερει κανεις, γιατι μπουχτισαμε εδω πανω απο τους ανίκανους  εναλλακτικούς.

----------


## nm96027

> Υπαρχει καποια ανακοινωση για εμπορικη διαθεση του Vdsl για Ζωγραφου, ξερει κανεις, γιατι μπουχτισαμε εδω πανω απο τους ανίκανους  εναλλακτικούς.


Όχι δεν υπάρχει ακόμα κάποια ανακοίνωση, είναι νωρίς. 

Θα παρακολουθούμε τις εργασίες των οπτικών ινών και της τοποθέτησης VDSL DSLAM και θα είμαστε σε επαφή με τον ΟΤΕ για οτιδήποτε νεώτερο.

----------


## Jazzer

Μπράβο, άντε και σε άλλους δήμους !  :One thumb up: 
Φτάνει μόνο να αλλάξουν τακτική οι "καπεταναίοι" δήμαρχοι που εμποδίζουν με τις παράλογες απαιτήσεις τους τα έργα !

----------


## Giorgos18

Για τι ταχυτητες μιλαμε εδω?

----------


## Ntalton

Ξερει κανεις μηπως κατα ποτε θα αρχισουν τα εργα στην δυτικη Ελλαδα? Ή ειδικοτερα στην Πατρα?
Και επισης, ποτε περιπου θα αρχισει η εμπορικη διαθεση του VDSL?

----------


## Se7ev

Ρε παιδιά, ας φτιάξουν πρώτα υποδομή οι ISPs και μετά χαιρόμαστε κιόλλας. Ας βελτιώσουν διασύνδεση με εξωτερικό, pings κτλ. Εκτός αν όλοι θα το βάλετε για τις ταχύτητες upload οπότε πάσο

----------


## treli@ris

> Ρε παιδιά, ας φτιάξουν πρώτα υποδομή οι ISPs και μετά χαιρόμαστε κιόλλας. Ας βελτιώσουν διασύνδεση με εξωτερικό, pings κτλ. Εκτός αν όλοι θα το βάλετε για τις ταχύτητες upload οπότε πάσο


Δε νομιζω οτι ο ΟΤΕ εχει προβλημα διασυνδεσης με το εξωτερικο ή με τα pings. Οποτε μπορει και συνεχιζει τις υποδομες του.

----------


## nnn

Isp's nightmare=OTE's VDSL σε καλή τιμή  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## poussou

> Εχεις φωτο?
> 
> Δεν το λεω επειδη δε σε πιστευω (κάθε άλλο),το λέω για να δούμε τί παίζει.


Ότι πιο απλό...

Κάτσε να βγάλω το κινητό και να σκύψω απο το μπαλκόνι... :Laughing:

----------


## papeipa

goux goux... στη φωτογραφια βλεπω το σπιτι μου ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ , USB internet ! θα εισπνεω mkv!!!  :Yahooooo:

----------


## poussou

> Στον ΟΤΕ; Δεν πρόσεξα κάτι


Όταν λές "στον ΟΤΕ ;" τί εννοείς ;Μέσα στον ΟΤΕ ;  :Razz: 

Άν είναι κανείς απο Χαλάνδρι μπορει να δεί τα φρέσκα σκαψίματα γύρω στον Μαρινοπουλο, στα Coffee Time καθοδόν προς Κηφισίας.You can't miss it  :Thumbsup1: 


P.S.Παρόμοια ταμπέλα/χαρτί με την παραπάνω υπήρχε μερικές μέρες πρό των εργασιών...

----------


## harris

> Όταν λές "στον ΟΤΕ ;" τί εννοείς ;Μέσα στον ΟΤΕ ;


Εννοώ γύρω από τον ΟΤΕ... τα σκαψίματα από κει ξεκινούν πάντα όταν πρόκειται για VDSL  :Smile: 




> Άν είναι κανείς απο Χαλάνδρι μπορει να δεί τα φρέσκα σκαψίματα γύρω στον Μαρινοπουλο, στα Coffee Time καθοδόν προς Κηφισίας.You can't miss it


Στα σημεία που λες τα έχω δει... όπως επίσης πέρασε κάποιο οπτική ίνα και στην Ζαλοκώστα... Αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιος πέρασε τι και για ποιον λόγο  :Smile: 




> P.S.Παρόμοια ταμπέλα/χαρτί με την παραπάνω υπήρχε μερικές μέρες πρό των εργασιών...


Αυτή είναι η ανακοίνωση που βγάζουν πάντα, ό,τι και να κάνουν  :Smile:

----------


## WAntilles

Άραγε τυχαία ξεκινούν από τον Δήμο Ζωγράφου;  :Whistling:   :Whistling:   :Whistling:

----------


## poussou

> Εννοώ γύρω από τον ΟΤΕ... τα σκαψίματα από κει ξεκινούν πάντα όταν πρόκειται για VDSL 
> 
> 
> 
> Στα σημεία που λες τα έχω δει... όπως επίσης πέρασε κάποιο οπτική ίνα και στην Ζαλοκώστα... Αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιος πέρασε τι και για ποιον λόγο 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτή είναι η ανακοίνωση που βγάζουν πάντα, ό,τι και να κάνουν


Αφού τα είδες....Τί ρωτάς...

Επείσης, οπως λές δέν είναι υποχρεωτικό να είναι του ΟΤΕ, αλλά...

1)Ποιός θα ανοιγόταν να κάνει τέτοια επένδυση/επέκταση εκτός απο τον ΟΤΕ

2)Και του ΟΤΕ να μήν είναι, ΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΙΝΑ παντως είναι.. :Clap:

----------


## nm96027

> Άραγε τυχαία ξεκινούν από τον Δήμο Ζωγράφου;


Κακοήθειες!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Απλώς τυχαία πέρασαν 88 οπτικές ίνες, 8 μέτρα πιο κάτω από το σπίτι μου, που είναι στον αριθμό 11.

----------


## raf4178

Οπως έχω γράψει σε άλλο post στο Μαρμάρι Ευβοίας τοποθετήθηκε και ήδη λειτουργεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό η οπτική. Αυτή που είδα ξεκινάει από το Μαρμάρι και καταλήγει παραλιακά στον Φυγιά τέρμα για όσους ξέρουν την περιοχή.

----------


## harris

> Αφού τα είδες....Τί ρωτάς...
> 
> Επείσης, οπως λές δέν είναι υποχρεωτικό να είναι του ΟΤΕ, αλλά...
> 
> 1)Ποιός θα ανοιγόταν να κάνει τέτοια επένδυση/επέκταση εκτός απο τον ΟΤΕ
> 
> 2)Και του ΟΤΕ να μήν είναι, ΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΙΝΑ παντως είναι..


Οπτικές ίνες περνάνε για διαφόρους λόγους... Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις δεν μας αφορούν  :Wink:

----------


## flamelab

Περιμένοντας speedtests απο τους τυχερούς  :Razz:

----------


## WAntilles

> Απλώς τυχαία πέρασαν 88 οπτικές ίνες, 8 μέτρα πιο κάτω από το σπίτι μου, που είναι στον αριθμό 11.


Το ίδιο πράμα λέμε.  :Razz:   :Whistling:   :Whistling:   :Whistling:   :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Κι εγω ειμαι στο 55  :Whistle:  Λετε να μου δωσουν πιλοτικο;  :Razz:

----------


## nstamoul

Εγώ περιμένω να δω τις αντιδράσεις όταν ανακοινωθούν με το καλό οι τιμές.

Σε πρώτη φάση πιστεύω πως (εύλογα) θα είναι απαγορευτικές για τον οικιακό πελάτη και θα επωφεληθούν κυρίως οι επιχειρήσεις που δεν μπορούν να πάνε σε μισθωμένα/mlps/metro ethernet κλπ αλλά θέλουν να εκμεταλευτούν το επιπλέον upstream bandwith.

Σκεφτείτε τι κόστος έχει να σκάψεις όλες τις γειτονιές της Ελλάδας να βάλεις mini-dslams.

----------


## nm96027

> Εγώ περιμένω να δω τις αντιδράσεις όταν ανακοινωθούν με το καλό οι τιμές.
> 
> Σε πρώτη φάση πιστεύω πως (εύλογα) θα είναι απαγορευτικές για τον οικιακό πελάτη και θα επωφεληθούν κυρίως οι επιχειρήσεις που δεν μπορούν να πάνε σε μισθωμένα/mlps/metro ethernet κλπ αλλά θέλουν να εκμεταλευτούν το επιπλέον upstream bandwith.
> 
> Σκεφτείτε τι κόστος έχει να σκάψεις όλες τις γειτονιές της Ελλάδας να βάλεις mini-dslams.


Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι ούτε μπορώ να κάνω πρόβλεψη, αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο θα είναι άστοχο: η ανάπτυξη δικτύου VDSL γίνεται σε έναν δήμο όπου κατοικούν φοιτητές και μεσαία και κάτω εισοδήματα, ενώ λείπουν ασφαλώς οι επιχειρήσεις. Άρα κάτι τέτοιο δεν μπορεί να είναι κομμάτι ενος εμπορικού σχεδίου του ΟΤΕ. 

Σίγουρα δεν θα είναι φτηνό, αλλά δεν μπορεί να είναι και απαγορευτικό για το μέσο ελληνικό σπίτι.

----------


## WAntilles

Πάντως για να συνεισφέρω και σοβαρά στο θέμα, μόνον ο ΟΤΕ θα έκανε ποτέ τέτοιο πράγμα.

Ποτέ κανένας Εναλλακτικός.

----------


## lewton

> Όχι δεν υπάρχει ακόμα κάποια ανακοίνωση, είναι νωρίς. 
> 
> Θα παρακολουθούμε τις εργασίες των οπτικών ινών και της τοποθέτησης VDSL DSLAM και θα είμαστε σε επαφή με τον ΟΤΕ για οτιδήποτε νεώτερο.


Θέλουμε καθημερινή φωτό από το Αndroid σου.  :Cool:

----------


## nm96027

> Θέλουμε καθημερινή φωτό από το Αndroid σου.


Μήπως και ανά εξάωρο;

Στο αυλάκι της Βενιζέλου μπήκε πριν από λίγο η οπτική ίνα. :Razz:

----------


## agrelaphon

> Εννοώ γύρω από τον ΟΤΕ... τα σκαψίματα από κει ξεκινούν πάντα όταν πρόκειται για VDSL 
> ...


Όχι απαραίτητα. Γύρω από τον ΟΤΕ υπάρχουν πάντα φρεάτια με (σχεδόν πάντα) ελεύθερες μπούκες για να περαστούν σωλήνες - ίνες μέχρι κάποιο σημείο, χωρίς σκάψιμο

----------


## Palpatine

Και νόμιζα ότι σκάβουν στα Ιλίσια λόγω εκλογών για άσχετα πράγματα  :Smile:

----------


## nm96027

> Και νόμιζα ότι σκάβουν στα Ιλίσια λόγω εκλογών για άσχετα πράγματα


Στα Ιλίσια που σκάβουν;

----------


## Jazzer

Έχει πλάκα πάντως, πολλοί "καπεταναίοι" δήμαρχοι *υπο*σκάπτουν το VDSL και ο ΟΤΕ προσπαθεί να σκάψει για ίνες. Έχει πέσει γενικώς πολύ... σκάψιμο !  :Razz:

----------


## dreamer25

Και στη δικη μου περιοχη σκαβουν και βαζουν σωληνες αλλα τλκ ειναι για φυσικο αεριο!!!χαχαχα!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## andreasermones

ωραία...αντε να δούμε τιμές και ταχύτητες...

----------


## maik

> Isp's nightmare=OTE's VDSL σε καλή τιμή


Και με πολλες βρισιες εδω μεσα.  :Censored:

----------


## Ntalton

Αν καταλαβεινω καλα, αυτο σημαινει αναβαθμιοση και του GR-IX (αν οχι απλα τις διασυνδεσης του ΟΤΕ στο GR-IX) ωστε να μπορει να "σηκωσει" τον ογκο των δεδομενων, αλλα και την διασυνδεση του ΟΤΕ με το εξωτερικο. Κανω λαθος?

----------


## flamelab

> Αν καταλαβεινω καλα, αυτο σημαινει αναβαθμιοση και του GR-IX (αν οχι απλα τις διασυνδεσης του ΟΤΕ στο GR-IX) ωστε να μπορει να "σηκωσει" τον ογκο των δεδομενων, αλλα και την διασυνδεση του ΟΤΕ με το εξωτερικο. Κανω λαθος?



Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται να γίνει άμεσα κάτι τετοιο. Ο ΟΤΕ εχει απλετο bandwidth για τα σημερινά δεδομένα.

----------


## nm96027

> Αν καταλαβεινω καλα, αυτο σημαινει αναβαθμιοση και του GR-IX (αν οχι απλα τις διασυνδεσης του ΟΤΕ στο GR-IX) ωστε να μπορει να "σηκωσει" τον ογκο των δεδομενων, αλλα και την διασυνδεση του ΟΤΕ με το εξωτερικο. Κανω λαθος?


Η υποδομή του GR-IX παρέχει μεγάλη ευκολία σε αναβαθμίσεις. Αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα.

----------


## nstamoul

> Η υποδομή του GR-IX παρέχει μεγάλη ευκολία σε αναβαθμίσεις. Αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα.


flame inside


Off Topic


 :Offtopic: Πάψε,με juniper routers που πας;



Just kidding ofcource

----------


## nm96027

> flame inside
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> Πάψε,με juniper routers που πας;
> 
> 
> ...


Aπό αυτήν την άποψη, τo θέμα είναι να αντέξει το switchακι BlackDiamond... :Razz:  Το τέρας της Juniper έπεται... :Laughing:

----------


## kadronarxis

Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ πραγματικά.
Οι 3 Δήμοι στη Θεσσαλονίκη, ποιοι είναι; Γνωρίζει κάποιος;
Πάω στοίχημα ο ένας είναι της Σταυρούπολης.

άντε γερά.

----------


## psyxakias

Βλέποντας τις φωτογραφίες νόμιζα ότι ήταν του Lagman, αλλά φαίνεται ότι έχουμε και άλλον παπαράτσι τελικά που αποθανατίζει εγκαταστάσεις & εξοπλισμούς του ΟΤΕ.  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Και με πολλες βρισιες εδω μεσα.


Έρχεται το... *V*risidi*DSL..*  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## sexrazat

Άντε καλή αρχή :Smile:

----------


## uncharted

απο τις καλυτερες ειδησεις που διαβασα τον τελευταιο καιρο  :One thumb up:  με το καλο να ερθει  :Smile: 




> Και με πολλες βρισιες εδω μεσα.


ναι, υπαρχουν και μερικοι γραφικοι που ισχυριζονται οτι μπηκε βυσμα στις περιοχες που θα πρωτοαναπτυχθει το VDSL, ο ΟΤΕ ειναι ΔΕΚΟ, δεν εχει χρονοδιαγραμμα, δεν μας ενημερωνει κλπ κλπ.  :Razz:

----------


## Spammer

Πολύ απλά όποιος πάροχος φέρει το FTTH στο περιστέρι πρώτος (ο ΟΤΕ κατά 99% δηλαδή :Wink: ) ξυλώνο τη forthnet  (αν δεν το φέρει αυτή πρώτη :Razz: ) και γίνομαι πελάτης του. :One thumb up:

----------


## flamelab

Εγω πιστεύω θα πεσει βρισιδι εαν το crosstalk εκτοξευθει στο θεο ...  :Razz:

----------


## nstamoul

> Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ πραγματικά.
> Οι 3 Δήμοι στη Θεσσαλονίκη, ποιοι είναι; Γνωρίζει κάποιος;
> Πάω στοίχημα ο ένας είναι της Σταυρούπολης.
> 
> άντε γερά.


Στη Σύνδο πάντως το δοκίμαζαν πιλοτικά από το 2008 οπότε υποθέτω πως ένας θα είναι αυτός

----------


## nm96027

Κάνοντας μια βόλτα επιβεβαιώνω πως υπάρχουν εργασίες στις οδούς Αβύδου και Ανακρέοντος στα Ιλίσια στον Δήμο Ζωγράφου.

----------


## mob

> Άραγε τυχαία ξεκινούν από τον Δήμο Ζωγράφου;





> Κακοήθειες! 
> 
> Απλώς τυχαία πέρασαν 88 οπτικές ίνες, 8 μέτρα πιο κάτω από το σπίτι μου, που είναι στον αριθμό 11.





> Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι ούτε μπορώ να κάνω πρόβλεψη, αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο θα είναι άστοχο: η ανάπτυξη δικτύου VDSL γίνεται σε έναν δήμο όπου κατοικούν φοιτητές και μεσαία και κάτω εισοδήματα, ενώ λείπουν ασφαλώς οι επιχειρήσεις. Άρα κάτι τέτοιο δεν μπορεί να είναι κομμάτι ενος εμπορικού σχεδίου του ΟΤΕ.


Τυχαία περνάει vdsl σε μια μη αντιπροσωπευτική περιοχή της Αθήνας που όλος τυχαία είναι και η περιοχή που τυχαία ... πολλά τυχαία πράγματα  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

........Auto merged post: mob πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Τυχαία πέρασες από τους παραπάνω δρόμους ...  :Whip:  :Whip:  :Whip:

----------


## johnnyar

Στην Αλεξανδρούπολη ήδη σκάβουν σ' όλη την πόλη, σήμερα πέρασαν οπτική ίνα μπροστά από το σπίτι μου, το πρωι σκάψανε το μεσημέρι που γύρισα περνούσαν την οπτική και ήδη το σκεπάσανε.

----------


## mondark

οι οπτικές θα μπούν από από τα dslam μέχρι τα καφάο έτσι; η κανω λαθος :Embarassed: 
θα επωφεληθούνε αυτοί που θα έχουν απλές γραμμές; μείωση ping; παραπάνω συγχρονισμός;

----------


## nm96027

> οι οπτικές θα μπούν από από τα dslam μέχρι τα καφάο έτσι; η κανω λαθος
> θα επωφεληθούνε αυτοί που θα έχουν απλές γραμμές; μείωση ping; παραπάνω συγχρονισμός;


Οι οπτικές ξεκινάνε από το αστικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ (εν προκειμένω το ΑΚ Αμπελοκήπων) και τερματίζουν σε υπαίθριους κατανεμητές (καφάο) που δίπλα έχουν ντουλάπες με VDSL Dslams. 

Αυτό αυτομάτως ανεβάζει τους συγχρονισμούς κατά πολύ. Τουλάχιστον στα 50Mbps αλλά και αρκετά παραπάνω. Οπότε προφανώς και θα ωφεληθούν οι χρήστες.

----------


## Next_Level

Γιατι ειναι τοσο μεγαλες οι οπτικες ινες ?

Ειμαι απο Κομοτηνη και οι οπτικες ινες που τοποθετουν ειναι πιο.. λεπτες :P

Δειτε αυτο

" σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα θα προσφέρει πραγματική ταχύτητα 50Mbps και σε δεύτερη φάση αρχές του 2011 η ταχύτητα αυτή θ’ ανέβει στα 100Mbps"

----------


## haris_led

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δε το περίμενα, αλλά δε με χάλασε κιόλας!!
Άντε με το καλό και θα είμαι και από τους πρώτους που θα παραγγείλουν!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## christhenis

Τουλάχιστον θα φτάσουμε τους Βουλγάρους στις ταχύτητες!! Μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ  :Wink: 
Στο Κιλκίς ακόμα δεν έχουν αρχίσει να σκάβουν τίποτε.

----------


## SfH

> Οι οπτικές ξεκινάνε από το αστικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ (εν προκειμένω το ΑΚ Αμπελοκήπων) και τερματίζουν σε υπαίθριους κατανεμητές (καφάο) που δίπλα έχουν ντουλάπες με VDSL Dslams. 
> 
> Αυτό αυτομάτως ανεβάζει τους συγχρονισμούς κατά πολύ. Τουλάχιστον στα 50Mbps αλλά και αρκετά παραπάνω. Οπότε προφανώς και θα ωφεληθούν οι χρήστες.


Γνωρίζουμε εάν υπάρχει κάποια πρόβλεψη για τερματισμό των παλαιότερων "24ρηδων" γραμμών στα νέα "κοντινά" dslam, ή αυτά θα είναι αποκλειστικά για τη χρήση των νέων "50ρηδων" συνδρομητών ?

----------


## Serk

Πάντως και Αθήνα και Κομοτηνή βλέπω ανοιχτά χαντάκια χωρίς προστασία και κατάλληλη σήμανση, εύκολα μπορεί να πέσει κανένας πεζός ή αμάξι μέσα..και αυτό γιατί κανένας δε νοιάζεται και τους αφήνουν να τα κάνουν όπως θέλουν substandard..

----------


## nm96027

> Γνωρίζουμε εάν υπάρχει κάποια πρόβλεψη για τερματισμό των παλαιότερων "24ρηδων" γραμμών στα νέα "κοντινά" dslam, ή αυτά θα είναι αποκλειστικά για τη χρήση των νέων "50ρηδων" συνδρομητών ?


Αυτό είναι καθαρά θέμα διαχείρισης του ακραίου δικτύου. Αν κάποιος 24άρης θέλει vdsl τότε το μόνο που έχει να γίνει είναι να συνδεθεί στο vdsl dslam. Ούτως ή άλλως από το καφάο περνάει η γραμμή και τώρα και στο μέλλον.

----------


## aragorn

Εδώ και λίγες μέρες όντως έχει προκληθεί μια γλυκιά αναστάτωση στου Ζωγράφου.
Τους ρώτησα χθες τι βάζουν (Παπαδιαμαντοπούλου με Παπάγου) και μου είπαν οπτικές ίνες. Άντε και γρήγορα στους τυχερούς (μέσα στους οποίους δεν θα είμαι...)

----------


## JustOne

Και στην Νέα Ιωνία έχουν βάλει οπτικές ίνες! Πριν το καλοκαίρι άρχισαν να βάζουν!! Τώρα τις έχουν σκεπάσει κιόλας!

----------


## ghostrip

Η κουσίδου πάντως σκάφτηκε. λογικά για οπτική. Και στην καζαντζάκη επίσης πολά σκαψίματα.

----------


## SfH

> Αυτό είναι καθαρά θέμα διαχείρισης του ακραίου δικτύου. Αν κάποιος 24άρης θέλει vdsl τότε το μόνο που έχει να γίνει είναι να συνδεθεί στο vdsl dslam. Ούτως ή άλλως από το καφάο περνάει η γραμμή και τώρα και στο μέλλον.


Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος, ρωτάω εάν υπάρχει κάποια επίσημη ενημέρωση για τις παρακάτω υποθετικές περιπτώσεις :

Α) Εάν οι vdsl κάρτες είναι συμβατές με adsl2+ , να μεταφέρουν τους υπάρχοντες adsl2+ συνδρομητές πάνω στο vdsl dslam για αυξημένη απόδοση στους πελάτες και πιο άμεση αξιοποίηση του εξοπλισμου ?

Β) Εάν χρειάζονται άλλες κάρτες, να εγκατασταθούν μερικές adsl2+ κάρτες στο καθένα για να επιτευχθεί το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με το παραπάνω ( με αυξημένο κόστος για τον οτε βέβαια ) ?

Γ) Αν βάλουμε στην άκρη τη συμβατότητα με υπάρχοντα cpe, να κάνουν το παραπάνω με vdsl ( vdsl 24/1 πρακτικά ) ?

Το ξέρω ότι μάλλον ρωτάω πολλά  :Razz:  , αλλά σκεφτόμουν κατά πόσο άραγε θα μπορούσε ο οτε να απαξιώσει περεταίρω τις επενδύσεις των υπολοίπων αν το ήθελε, δεδομένου ότι η υποδομή είναι ήδη στο πρόγραμμα...

----------


## Next_Level

Παντως στην Κομοτηνη απ'οτι βλεπω πρεπει να εχει ολοκληρωθει η εγκατασταση των οπτικων ινων. Δεν ακουω κανενα μηχανημα να κοβει και να σκαβει των δρομο και σε ολα τα σημεια απ'οπου περνανε οι οπτικες ινες εχουν ριξει ασφαλτο.

----------


## nm96027

> Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος, ρωτάω εάν υπάρχει κάποια επίσημη ενημέρωση για τις παρακάτω υποθετικές περιπτώσεις :
> 
> Α) Εάν οι vdsl κάρτες είναι συμβατές με adsl2+ , να μεταφέρουν τους υπάρχοντες adsl2+ συνδρομητές πάνω στο vdsl dslam για αυξημένη απόδοση στους πελάτες και πιο άμεση αξιοποίηση του εξοπλισμου ?
> 
> Β) Εάν χρειάζονται άλλες κάρτες, να εγκατασταθούν μερικές adsl2+ κάρτες στο καθένα για να επιτευχθεί το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με το παραπάνω ( με αυξημένο κόστος για τον οτε βέβαια ) ?
> 
> Γ) Αν βάλουμε στην άκρη τη συμβατότητα με υπάρχοντα cpe, να κάνουν το παραπάνω με vdsl ( vdsl 24/1 πρακτικά ) ?
> 
> Το ξέρω ότι μάλλον ρωτάω πολλά  , αλλά σκεφτόμουν κατά πόσο άραγε θα μπορούσε ο οτε να απαξιώσει περεταίρω τις επενδύσεις των υπολοίπων αν το ήθελε, δεδομένου ότι η υποδομή είναι ήδη στο πρόγραμμα...


Δεν υπάρχει επίσημη ενημέρωση για κάτι τέτοιο. 

Η άποψη μου είναι:

 Δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να μεταφέρει τους adsl χρήστες στα νέα dslam με το ίδιο προφίλ και την ίδια χρέωση. Δεν τον συμφέρει. Αλλά από όσο ξέρω τα vdsl dslam κλειδώνουν και σε κλασσικά adsl προφίλ. 

Α, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ο εξοπλισμός είναι Huawei

----------


## uncharted

> Η άποψη μου είναι:
> 
>  Δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να μεταφέρει τους adsl χρήστες στα νέα dslam με το ίδιο προφίλ και την ίδια χρέωση. Δεν τον συμφέρει.


το εχει κανει ηδη σε καποιες περιπτωσεις (βλ. σχιστο κορυδαλλου οπου μειωθηκε το attenuation) και εχει πολλαπλα οφελη απο μια τετοια κινηση (λιγοτερες βλαβες, ελευθερωνεται χωρος στα Α/Κ για νεους LLU παικτες π.χ. cyta στην αθηνα κλπ.)

----------


## emeliss

> το εχει κανει ηδη σε καποιες περιπτωσεις (βλ. σχιστο κορυδαλλου οπου μειωθηκε το attenuation...


Εκεί όμως μάλλον μπήκαν adsl2+ dslam. Δεν είναι το ίδιο.

Δεν έχει νόημα να κάνεις ένα τεράστιο έργο vdsl και να γεμίσεις τις πόρτες με πακέτα adsl.

----------


## treli@ris

Ειναι σκαμμενη και η Χλοης. Τερματιζει σε ενα σημειο λιγο παραπανω απο την πυλη Ζωγραφου.

Edit: [ Περασα και απο τον nmκατινουμερα κι οντως λεει αληθεια  :Razz:  ]

----------


## nm96027

> το εχει κανει ηδη σε καποιες περιπτωσεις (βλ. σχιστο κορυδαλλου οπου μειωθηκε το attenuation) και εχει πολλαπλα οφελη απο μια τετοια κινηση (λιγοτερες βλαβες, ελευθερωνεται χωρος στα Α/Κ για νεους LLU παικτες π.χ. cyta στην αθηνα κλπ.)


Noμίζω πως αναφέρεσαι σε μία πρακτική που εφαρμόζεται σε προβληματικές περιοχές από άποψη απόστασης. Εδώ στου Ζωγράφου η κατάσταση είναι γενικώς καλή, οπότε για ποιο λόγο να μεταφέρει πελάτες που συγχρονίζουν στα 16 ή στα 18 σε ακριβώς 24; Πως ακριβώς θα ωφεληθεί αν αδειάσει τα τωρινά dslams στο Α/Κ;

----------


## xmperop1

> Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος, ρωτάω εάν υπάρχει κάποια επίσημη ενημέρωση για τις παρακάτω υποθετικές περιπτώσεις :
> 
> Α) Εάν οι vdsl κάρτες είναι συμβατές με adsl2+ , να μεταφέρουν τους υπάρχοντες adsl2+ συνδρομητές πάνω στο vdsl dslam για αυξημένη απόδοση στους πελάτες και πιο άμεση αξιοποίηση του εξοπλισμου ?
> 
> Β) Εάν χρειάζονται άλλες κάρτες, να εγκατασταθούν μερικές adsl2+ κάρτες στο καθένα για να επιτευχθεί το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με το παραπάνω ( με αυξημένο κόστος για τον οτε βέβαια ) ?
> 
> Γ) Αν βάλουμε στην άκρη τη συμβατότητα με υπάρχοντα cpe, να κάνουν το παραπάνω με vdsl ( vdsl 24/1 πρακτικά ) ?
> 
> Το ξέρω ότι μάλλον ρωτάω πολλά  , αλλά σκεφτόμουν κατά πόσο άραγε θα μπορούσε ο οτε να απαξιώσει περεταίρω τις επενδύσεις των υπολοίπων αν το ήθελε, δεδομένου ότι η υποδομή είναι ήδη στο πρόγραμμα...


Από ανεπίσημη ενημέρωση όλοι οι συνδρομητές θα κάθονται πάνω σε vdsl-dslam γιαυτό και θα έχουν όλοι 24άρες.
Τώρα όποιος θέλει με μια αίτηση θα αναβαθμίζεται σε καθαρό  vdsl και θα του δίνεται νέο μόντεμ.
Στο απώτερο μέλλον θα μπορούνε όλοι να γίνουν και voip ελλαχιστοποιώντας η μηδενίζοντας τις συνδέσεις χαλκού στον Γενικό κατανεμητή.

----------


## Φευ...Γάτος

Όπως αναρωτήθηκε κι άλλος, για ποιες 3 περιοχές μιλάμε στη Θεσσαλονίκη; Σταυρούπολη αν είναι στάνταρτ, ας το κάνουν ένα και με Αμπελόκηπους, μια που υπάρχει δίπλα μου και παράρτημα του ΟΤΕ  :Razz: 

Προσιτές σχετικά τιμές να΄χει και άνετα βάζω την πρώτη μέρα. Το Ping με το εξωτερικό είναι ότι μ΄ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο, λόγω παιχνιδιών. Θα αλλάξει κάτι;

----------


## BlindG

Καμία χαρά και το λέω ειλικρινέστατα.

Η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται:
Πριν 10 χρόνια, ο ΟΤΕ, έφερε το isdn στην Eλλάδα και το διαφήμιζε λες και είναι οπτική του ενός Τbps. Οι υπόλοιποι από κάτω (για να μην σχολιάσω/χαρακτηρίσω) χειροκροτούσαν που επιτέλους περνούσαμε στον επόμενο αιώνα.

Την ίδια στιγμή έξω ήδη γελούσαν με τα χάλια μας οι dslάδες.

10 χρόνια μετά, ο ΟΤΕ ξαναπατάει το φρένο της προόδου:
Αντί να αναπτυχθούν τα δίκτυα επόμενης γενεάς και αφού δεν έχει ανταγωνιστή (οι ιδιωτικές εταιρίες είναι κυριολεκτικά για κλάματα και ξέρουν να τα παίρνουν μόνο από άσχετους με το αντικείμενο ή με πυροτεχνήματα τύπου φαστ-παθ -ναι κύριε, ΣΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ!!!-), ξαναγίνεται η εθνική τροχοπέδη προς τα δίκτυα επόμενης γενεάς, υποχρεώνοντας όλους μας να περάσουμε από το στάδιο του vdsl που δεν έχει να προσφέρει κάτι ουσιαστικό *για τα πολύ κοντινά μελλοντικά δεδομένα* και να τα ξανασκάσουμε όταν θα έρθει η ώρα για την αληθινή πρόοδο.

Καμία εκτίμηση για τον ΟΤΕ από μέρους μου. Όσοι θέλετε να χαρείτε για την "πρόοδο" με βήματα σαλίγκαρου με λουμπάγκο, με γειά σας με χαρά σας. Προτιμώ να κοιτάζω πιο μπροστά από τις κοντόφθαλμες δημοσιοϋπαλληλικές ("έλα μωρέ, τι το θέλετε το παραπάνω;" <- αληθινή δήλωση) τακτικές/πρακτικές.

Γειά σου κι'εσένα ΕΕΤΤ με τα ωραία σου.

----------


## kopriniotis

οι ενναλακτικοι τα παιρνουν μονο απο ασχετους δηλαδη???Μη ξεχνας οτι η ανυπαρξια του ΟΤΕ και το μονοπωλιο του οδηγησαν στη φυγη τοσο κοσμου+δεν ειναι ολες οι εταιρειες το ιδιο ουτε ολοι εχουν την ιδια αναλογια προβληματων στη γραμμη τους σε σχεση με το εισοδημα τους.Αρα το ποιος ειναι αχετος η οχι ειναι λιγο σχετικα

----------


## sexrazat

> Καμία χαρά και το λέω ειλικρινέστατα.
> 
> Η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται:
> Πριν 10 χρόνια, ο ΟΤΕ, έφερε το isdn στην Eλλάδα και το διαφήμιζε λες και είναι οπτική του ενός Τbps. Οι υπόλοιποι από κάτω (για να μην σχολιάσω/χαρακτηρίσω) χειροκροτούσαν που επιτέλους περνούσαμε στον επόμενο αιώνα.
> 
> Την ίδια στιγμή έξω ήδη γελούσαν με τα χάλια μας οι dslάδες.
> 
> 10 χρόνια μετά, ο ΟΤΕ ξαναπατάει το φρένο της προόδου:
> Αντί να αναπτυχθούν τα δίκτυα επόμενης γενεάς και αφού δεν έχει ανταγωνιστή (οι ιδιωτικές εταιρίες είναι κυριολεκτικά για κλάματα και ξέρουν να τα παίρνουν μόνο από άσχετους με το αντικείμενο ή με πυροτεχνήματα τύπου φαστ-παθ -ναι κύριε, ΣΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ!!!-), ξαναγίνεται η εθνική τροχοπέδη προς τα δίκτυα επόμενης γενεάς, υποχρεώνοντας όλους μας να περάσουμε από το στάδιο του vdsl που δεν έχει να προσφέρει κάτι ουσιαστικό *για τα πολύ κοντινά μελλοντικά δεδομένα* και να τα ξανασκάσουμε όταν θα έρθει η ώρα για την αληθινή πρόοδο.
> ...


Ωραία όλα αυτά. Τα δις ευρώ για τα δίκτυα επόμενης γενιάς ποιος θα τα βάλει δεν μας λες.

----------


## Φευ...Γάτος

Εγώ  την ώρα της «αληθινής προόδου» που επικαλείσαι, δεν ξέρω αν θα τη προλάβω. Είμαι 29 τώρα, άρα, υπολόγιζε. Προβλέπω το VDSL να κάθετε πολλάαα χρόνια. Πάντως, είναι πρόοδος και δεν έχουμε λόγο να μη χαρούμε, ιδίως μ΄αυτά που ακούμε/βλέπουμε για τον ΟΤΕ. Μίζες - Ρεμούλες... Αρπαχτές -αμέ-αμέ... Γίνεται και πάνω στη τεχνητή κρίση -τι άλλο θέλουμε!...

........Auto merged post: Φευ...Γάτος πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

kopriniotis αν και φυσικά δεν είμαι συνήγορος του BlindG, θαρρώ πως ξέρω τι εννούσε... Στη γειτονιά μου μόνο κάτι θείτσες έχουν βάλει εναλλακτικό και αυτό διότι ήρθαν κάτι κοριτσάκια στη πόρτα τους και τις έπεισαν με μπαρούφες... Μια θείτσα συγκεκριμένα, ώρες-ώρες έρχεται σ΄εμας για να τηλεφωνήσει και συνάμα ακούω το κλάμα της για τον εναλλακτικό...

----------


## sdikr

> Καμία χαρά και το λέω ειλικρινέστατα.
> 
> Η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται:
> Πριν 10 χρόνια, ο ΟΤΕ, έφερε το isdn στην Eλλάδα και το διαφήμιζε λες και είναι οπτική του ενός Τbps. Οι υπόλοιποι από κάτω (για να μην σχολιάσω/χαρακτηρίσω) χειροκροτούσαν που επιτέλους περνούσαμε στον επόμενο αιώνα.
> 
> Την ίδια στιγμή έξω ήδη γελούσαν με τα χάλια μας οι dslάδες.
> 
> 10 χρόνια μετά, ο ΟΤΕ ξαναπατάει το φρένο της προόδου:
> Αντί να αναπτυχθούν τα δίκτυα επόμενης γενεάς και αφού δεν έχει ανταγωνιστή (οι ιδιωτικές εταιρίες είναι κυριολεκτικά για κλάματα και ξέρουν να τα παίρνουν μόνο από άσχετους με το αντικείμενο ή με πυροτεχνήματα τύπου φαστ-παθ -ναι κύριε, ΣΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ!!!-), ξαναγίνεται η εθνική τροχοπέδη προς τα δίκτυα επόμενης γενεάς, υποχρεώνοντας όλους μας να περάσουμε από το στάδιο του vdsl που δεν έχει να προσφέρει κάτι ουσιαστικό *για τα πολύ κοντινά μελλοντικά δεδομένα* και να τα ξανασκάσουμε όταν θα έρθει η ώρα για την αληθινή πρόοδο.
> ...



το isdn ξέρεις έχει πολλά παραπάνω απο απλά internet,  ακόμα όταν το έβαλε, δεν είχαν adsl εξώ  (εκτός απο καμία Σούηδια)   ναι το κράτησε πολύ,  αλλά και πάλι όταν ξεκίνησε με τα 384 στο εξωτερικό είχαν 512 ή ογκοχρεώση

το δεν έχει ανταγωνιστή ξέχνα το,  έχει την ΕΕΤΤ και το ΣΙΑ status,  αλήθεια το κρατικό σχέδιο τι έγινε;

Ακόμα πρόσεξε,  το vdsl,  θέλει κάποια υποδομή προς το καφάο,  αυτή η υποδομή αύριο μπορεί άνετα να γίνει fiber to the home,    απλά σκάβουν 600 μετρά και είσαι έτοιμος  :Wink: 

Ααα ναι ξέρω θα μου πείς για την Βουλγαρία που έχουν ethernet στην οικοδομή και εσωτερικά στο δίκτυο τους (όχι καθαρό internet access)

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> οι ενναλακτικοι τα παιρνουν μονο απο ασχετους δηλαδη???Μη ξεχνας οτι η ανυπαρξια του ΟΤΕ και το μονοπωλιο του οδηγησαν στη φυγη τοσο κοσμου+δεν ειναι ολες οι εταιρειες το ιδιο ουτε ολοι εχουν την ιδια αναλογια προβληματων στη γραμμη τους σε σχεση με το εισοδημα τους.Αρα το ποιος ειναι αχετος η οχι ειναι λιγο σχετικα


αν μιλάς για Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονική να πω εντάξει, αλλά κάτι σου ξεφεύγει

----------


## EvilHawk

Stay on topic please ...  :Evil:

----------


## nontasaggelis

Το VDSL θα δινεται και στις PSTN και στις ISDN γραμμες των συνδρομητων του ΟΤΕ, η υπαρχει κανενας περιορισμος αραγε???
Επισης ο ΟΤΕ να δινει μοντεμ  η  ρουτερ??? (ρωταω γιατι θα ενδιαφερει πολλους να υπαρχει η επιλογη bridge mode γιο χρηση του προυπαρχοντα εξοπλισμου σε ρουτερ)

----------


## nstamoul

Σαφέστατα και είναι ένα βήμα προς τα μπρος αφού σε αντίθεση με την περίπτωση του isdn όπως ειπώθηκε το vdsl μπορεί να γίνει άνετα FTTx ακόμα και παράλληλα με το vdsl.

----------


## sdikr

> Το VDSL θα δινεται και στις PSTN και στις ISDN γραμμες των συνδρομητων του ΟΤΕ, η υπαρχει κανενας περιορισμος αραγε???
> Επισης ο ΟΤΕ να δινει μοντεμ  η  ρουτερ??? (ρωταω γιατι θα ενδιαφερει πολλους να υπαρχει η επιλογη bridge mode γιο χρηση του προυπαρχοντα εξοπλισμου σε ρουτερ)


Αυτό είναι μια πολύ καλή ερώτηση,   δεν έψαξα να δώ αν  υπάρχει κάτι, θεωρώ οτι αφού δουλεύει στην Γερμανία τότε έχει

----------


## emeliss

> Το VDSL θα δινεται και στις PSTN και στις ISDN γραμμες των συνδρομητων του ΟΤΕ, η υπαρχει κανενας περιορισμος αραγε???


Στο μέλλον κανένα από τα δύο. Δεν αγόρασε πλατφόρμα IMS για να την έχει να κάθεται.

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Αυτό είναι μια πολύ καλή ερώτηση,   δεν έψαξα να δώ αν  υπάρχει κάτι, θεωρώ οτι αφού δουλεύει στην Γερμανία τότε έχει


Κοιτωντας στα ηλεκτρονικα καταστηματα της Γερμανιας ειδα ορισμενα μοντελα modem VDSL και αλλα VDSL+, τα περισσοτερα ομως μιλουσαν για Pstn γραμμες, ενω σε αλλα δεν ανεφεροταν καθολου ο τυπος της γραμμης!
Βεβαια δεν γνωριζω και την γλωσσα για να δω λεπτομερειες!
Θα ξαναψαξω παλι πιο αναλυτικα!!!

........Auto merged post: nontasaggelis πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στο μέλλον κανένα από τα δύο. Δεν αγόρασε πλατφόρμα IMS για να την έχει να κάθεται.


Δηλαδη??
Πως γινεται η συνδεσμολογια στο VDSL??
Το τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο δεν πηγαινει και εδω στο μοντεμ, αφου διαχωριστει πρωτα σε τηλεφωνικο σημα???
Εκει ειναι η ερωτηση μου!Ισχυει και για τον isdn συνδρομητη και για τον pstn αυτο???
Η μηπως ειναι διαφορετικη η συνδεσμολογια??

----------


## emeliss

> Δηλαδη??
> Πως γινεται η συνδεσμολογια στο VDSL??
> Το τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο δεν πηγαινει και εδω στο μοντεμ, αφου διαχωριστει πρωτα σε τηλεφωνικο σημα???
> Εκει ειναι η ερωτηση μου!Ισχυει και για τον isdn συνδρομητη και για τον pstn αυτο???
> Η μηπως ειναι διαφορετικη η συνδεσμολογια??


Μιλάμε για VoIP. Κάτι που δίνεις εύκολα όταν υπάρχει ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση πάνω στο μόντεμ. Για όσους δεν θέλουν ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση θα υπάρχουν κάρτες pots στα dslam που θα δίνουν σκέτη τηλεφωνία. Η κλασσική και πραγματική pstn/isdn τηλεφωνία σβήνει σιγά σιγά.

----------


## nnn

> Από ανεπίσημη ενημέρωση όλοι οι συνδρομητές θα κάθονται πάνω σε vdsl-dslam γιαυτό και θα έχουν όλοι 24άρες.
> Τώρα όποιος θέλει με μια αίτηση θα αναβαθμίζεται σε καθαρό  vdsl και θα του δίνεται νέο μόντεμ.
> Στο απώτερο μέλλον θα μπορούνε όλοι να γίνουν και voip ελλαχιστοποιώντας η μηδενίζοντας τις συνδέσεις χαλκού στον Γενικό κατανεμητή.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό.

----------


## Palpatine

> Στα Ιλίσια που σκάβουν;


Ανακρεοντος και στην αυξεντία στα φανάρια της πέμπτης στάσης (μάλλον είναι για αυτό στην αυξεντίου, δεν είμαι σίγουρος).

----------


## Panagioths

Αυξεντίου ε; Φτάνουν σπίτι... :-)

----------


## gr8_kostas

> Αντί να αναπτυχθούν τα δίκτυα επόμενης γενεάς , ξαναγίνεται η εθνική τροχοπέδη προς τα δίκτυα επόμενης γενεάς, υποχρεώνοντας όλους μας να περάσουμε από το στάδιο του vdsl που δεν έχει να προσφέρει κάτι ουσιαστικό *για τα πολύ κοντινά μελλοντικά δεδομένα* και να τα ξανασκάσουμε όταν θα έρθει η ώρα για την αληθινή πρόοδο.


Απορία πάνω σε αυτό.. Τι τεχνολογίες "τρέχουν" αυτή την εποχή στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη;; (Δε ρωτάω για Ιαπωνίες και Κορέες γιατί είναι άλλη κλάση)..Ρωτάω τι ταχύτητες μπορούν να πάρουν οι υπόλοιποι συνηπειρώτες... 
Εγώ θεωρώ ότι οι ταχύτητες αυτές εφόσον δωθούν σε εύλογο διάστημα θα είναι από τις καλύτερες στην Ευρώπη...
Η ώρα για την αληθινή πρόοδο δεν νομίζω ότι θα καθοριστεί από τα δίκτυα και τις ταχύτητες που αυτά μπορούν να φτάσουν, ούτε από το τι θέλει να πουλήσει ο ΟΤΕ (ή άλλος οργανισμός)..Θα καθοριστεί από τις εφαρμογές που θα απαιτούν τόσο υψηλό bandwith.. Η δική μου αίσθηση είναι ότι αυτές οι εφαρμογές θα αργήσουν πιο πολύ από ότι να αναπτύξει ο ΟΤΕ το δίκτυο του..

Και εν κατακλείδι η αίσθηση μου είναι ότι πλέον ο ΟΤΕ δεν ακολουθεί την ίδια πολιτική με την εποχή του ISDN.. Προσπαθεί να ακολουθεί από κοντά τις εξελίξεις - είναι άποψη μου αυτό...

----------


## agrelaphon

> Στο μέλλον κανένα από τα δύο. Δεν αγόρασε πλατφόρμα IMS για να την έχει να κάθεται.


 :Bless:

----------


## diosak

τιποτα για αγια φιλοθεη αμαρουσιου εχουμε?
ειναι κατω απο οακα πανς απο φιλοθεη (καποδιστριου).
ουσιστικα εκει που ειναι το νοσοκομειο Υγεια.
γιατι ολο αποσυνδεσεις εχω τις τελευταιεσ μερες και δεν μπορω αλλο με τη μλκια...

----------


## lewton

> Από ανεπίσημη ενημέρωση όλοι οι συνδρομητές θα κάθονται πάνω σε vdsl-dslam γιαυτό και θα έχουν όλοι 24άρες.
> Τώρα όποιος θέλει με μια αίτηση θα αναβαθμίζεται σε καθαρό  vdsl και θα του δίνεται νέο μόντεμ.
> Στο απώτερο μέλλον θα μπορούνε όλοι να γίνουν και voip ελλαχιστοποιώντας η μηδενίζοντας τις συνδέσεις χαλκού στον Γενικό κατανεμητή.


Πολύ καλό αν ισχύει. Εγώ πιάνω 18Μ στην Αθήνα και 22Μ στο χωριό οπότε είμαι OK αλλά άλλοι υποφέρουν. Μακάρι να υπάρχει ένα φθηνό και αργό προφίλ για να λαμβάνουν τουλάχιστον μια 20/1 οι αδικημένοι του ADSL.

........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μιλάμε για VoIP. Κάτι που δίνεις εύκολα όταν υπάρχει ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση πάνω στο μόντεμ. Για όσους δεν θέλουν ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση θα υπάρχουν κάρτες pots στα dslam που θα δίνουν σκέτη τηλεφωνία. Η κλασσική και πραγματική pstn/isdn τηλεφωνία σβήνει σιγά σιγά.


Τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα Γαλλία η France Telecom χρεώνε 4-5 ευρώ χαμηλότερο πάγιο σε όσους έπαιρναν τηλεφωνία VoIP αντί σύνδεσμοστρεφούς. Όλα τα πακέτα, οι κλήσεις, οι επιλογές κλπ ήταν και κόστιζαν το ίδιο αλλά το βασικό πάγιο ήταν φθηνότερο. Φαντάζομαι μια από τα ίδια έρχεται και στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## O proedros

Παιδια μια απορια. Τι τεχνολογια VDSL θα χρησιμοποιησει γιατι καπου διαβασα οτι ειναι 2 ειδων: VDSL1 k VDSL2 με την πρωτη να δινει 52/12 download/upload και την δευτερη να ξεκινουν και τα 2 απο τα 200mbit και να πεφτουν αναλογα με την αποσταση αλλα ο ρυθμος που πεφτει ειναι πολυ πιο αργος απο οτι η VDSL1.Στην πρωτη μετα το 1,5 χλμ θα εχεις τις ιδιες επιδοσεις οπως και το ADSL2+. Γνωριζει κανεις τπτ?

----------


## xmperop1

> Πολύ καλό αν ισχύει. Εγώ πιάνω 18Μ στην Αθήνα και 22Μ στο χωριό οπότε είμαι OK αλλά άλλοι υποφέρουν. Μακάρι να υπάρχει ένα φθηνό και αργό προφίλ για να λαμβάνουν τουλάχιστον μια 20/1 οι αδικημένοι του ADSL.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα Γαλλία η France Telecom χρεώνε 4-5 ευρώ χαμηλότερο πάγιο σε όσους έπαιρναν τηλεφωνία VoIP αντί σύνδεσμοστρεφούς. Όλα τα πακέτα, οι κλήσεις, οι επιλογές κλπ ήταν και κόστιζαν το ίδιο αλλά το βασικό πάγιο ήταν φθηνότερο. Φαντάζομαι μια από τα ίδια έρχεται και στην Ελλάδα.


Ανεπίσημα πάντα δεν θα υπάρχει αλλαγή χρέωσης για τα 24.
Απλά όσοι ταλαιπωρούνταν με χαμηλές ταχύτητες θα λυτρωθούν και εκεί αντιδρούν οι άλλοι πάροχοι και ζητούν το 30% των πορτών των dslam. :What..?:  :Thinking:

----------


## ETEOKRITIS02

αντε και στο περαμα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## giatros.net

> αντε και στο περαμα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Σε σας  έχει πρώτη σειρά η γέφυρα της Σαλαμίνας.  :Worthy:

----------


## BlindG

> Ωραία όλα αυτά. Τα δις ευρώ για τα δίκτυα επόμενης γενιάς ποιος θα τα βάλει δεν μας λες.


Πολύ απλό: 
Ειδικά τώρα που είναι περίοδος κρίσης και πολλοί μπορούν (σωστά) να πουν "Εδώ δεν έχουμε να φάμε, το Internet θα σκεφτόμαστε?" (ας μην κάνουμε συζήτηση για το τι μπορεί να προσφέρει το internet και αν η γνώση μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει ή να υποκαταστήσει το φαγητό), πρέπει να γίνονται προσεκτικές κινήσεις. Δηλαδή ας μην έκανε τώρα το βήμα του vdsl για να κάνει "αύριο" το βήμα του ftth. Τόσο απλό.

Ήδη τον σκοπό του (στον οποίο αναφέρθηκα -δηλαδή την τροχοπέδη-) τον πέτυχε:
Mέχρι να γράψω τα 4 γράμματα του ftth, κανείς σας δεν είχε αναφερθεί σε αυτό, εκτός από την απλή αναφορά του Spammer.

Eπίσης, τι θα απαντούσες σε κάποιον που όταν θα του μιλούσες για το ftth θα σου έλεγε "Τι το θέλετε τόσο bandwidth" ?

----------


## harris

> Πολύ απλό: 
> Ειδικά τώρα που είναι περίοδος κρίσης και πολλοί μπορούν (σωστά) να πουν "Εδώ δεν έχουμε να φάμε, το Internet θα σκεφτόμαστε?" (ας μην κάνουμε συζήτηση για το τι μπορεί να προσφέρει το internet και αν η γνώση μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει ή να υποκαταστήσει το φαγητό), πρέπει να γίνονται προσεκτικές κινήσεις. Δηλαδή ας μην έκανε τώρα το βήμα του vdsl για να κάνει "αύριο" το βήμα του ftth. Τόσο απλό.


Όχι, δεν είναι τόσο απλό! Το έργο αυτό του ΟΤΕ στην ουσία ακυρώνει είτε την συμμετοχή τους στο ftth του υπουργείου, είτε το υποσκάπτει σε σημείο που το ftth να γίνει ασύμφορο για όλους τους πιθανούς επενδυτές...

Ελπίζω να μην γίνομαι μάντης κακών, αλλά ftth όνειρο άντε γειά... 

Και κάτσε να δεις την γκρίνια των φανμπόυζ εδώ μέσα όταν αύριο η ΕΕΤΤ θα εξαναγκάσει τον ΟΤΕ να δίνει τόσο την δική του υπηρεσία μέσω VDSL σε κοστοστρεφικές τιμές, όσο και να δίνει bitstream μέσω των άλλων παρόχων... 

Ο ΟΤΕ μας γύρισε πολλά χρόνια πίσω... και σε μία εποχή που όλοι (εκτός του κου Βουρλούμη) συμφωνούμε σε ένα απλό πράγμα: Τα δίκτυα δεν είναι τόπος ανταγωνισμού, αλλά κοινωφελές αγαθό που προσφέρει το κράτος, για να υπάρξει ανταγωνισμός στην υπηρεσία!  :RTFM:

----------


## psyxakias

> Ειδικά τώρα που είναι περίοδος κρίσης και πολλοί μπορούν (σωστά) να πουν "Εδώ δεν έχουμε να φάμε, το Internet θα σκεφτόμαστε?" (ας μην κάνουμε συζήτηση για το τι μπορεί να προσφέρει το internet και αν η γνώση μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει ή να υποκαταστήσει το φαγητό), πρέπει να γίνονται προσεκτικές κινήσεις. Δηλαδή ας μην έκανε τώρα το βήμα του vdsl για να κάνει "αύριο" το βήμα του ftth. Τόσο απλό.


Ποιος να μην έκανε το βήμα; Μια ΑΕ που επιθυμεί να κάνει επενδύσεις για να παρέχει μια επιπλέον υπηρεσία, για το συμφέρον της; Γιατί όχι; Επειδή το κράτος δεν είναι σε θέση να επιδοτήσει υλοποίηση για FTTH; Και λοιπόν, γιατί να περιμένει; Από εκεί και πέρα, όπως έχει αναφερθεί οι επενδύσεις σε VDSL θα εξυπηρετήσουν και μελλοντικά για FTTH.

Μεταξύ του "παρέχω VDSL αφού δε προχωράει το FTTH" και "δε παρέχω τίποτα αφού δε προχωράει το FTTH", προτιμώ το 1ο.

----------


## xmperop1

> Όχι, δεν είναι τόσο απλό! Το έργο αυτό του ΟΤΕ στην ουσία ακυρώνει είτε την συμμετοχή τους στο ftth του υπουργείου, είτε το υποσκάπτει σε σημείο που το ftth να γίνει ασύμφορο για όλους τους πιθανούς επενδυτές...
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην γίνομαι μάντης κακών, αλλά ftth όνειρο άντε γειά... 
> 
> Και κάτσε να δεις την γκρίνια των φανμπόυζ εδώ μέσα όταν αύριο η ΕΕΤΤ θα εξαναγκάσει τον ΟΤΕ να δίνει τόσο την δική του υπηρεσία μέσω VDSL σε κοστοστρεφικές τιμές, όσο και να δίνει bitstream μέσω των άλλων παρόχων... 
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ μας γύρισε πολλά χρόνια πίσω... και σε μία εποχή που όλοι (εκτός του κου Βουρλούμη) συμφωνούμε σε ένα απλό πράγμα: Τα δίκτυα δεν είναι τόπος ανταγωνισμού, αλλά κοινωφελές αγαθό που προσφέρει το κράτος, για να υπάρξει ανταγωνισμός στην υπηρεσία!


Ε αφού λεφτά υπάρχουν.
Τουλάχιστον ο ΟΤΕ ρίχνει και 100 εκατομύρια.

----------


## psyxakias

> Ο ΟΤΕ μας γύρισε πολλά χρόνια πίσω... και σε μία εποχή που όλοι (εκτός του κου Βουρλούμη) συμφωνούμε σε ένα απλό πράγμα: Τα δίκτυα δεν είναι τόπος ανταγωνισμού, αλλά κοινωφελές αγαθό που προσφέρει το κράτος, για να υπάρξει ανταγωνισμός στην υπηρεσία!


Για κάτσε ρε συ, τι εμποδίζει τους άλλους παρόχους να προχωρήσουν σε επενδύσεις για VDSL ή FTTH; Φταίει ο εκάστοτε πάροχος που αποφάσισε να προσφέρει μια επιπλέον υπηρεσία; Τι ακριβώς θέλουμε; Ο ΟΤΕ να είναι ποιοτικός, μη ανταγωνιστικός, αλλά και να μη προχωρεί σε επενδύσεις για παροχή επιπλέον υπηρεσιών διότι στριμώχνει τους άλλους; Δεν καταλαβαίνω τη λογική σου, οπότε κάτι μου ξεφεύγει, θα μπορούσες να το αναλύσεις λίγο;  :Thinking:

----------


## emeliss

> Ελπίζω να μην γίνομαι μάντης κακών, αλλά ftth όνειρο άντε γειά... 
> 
> Και κάτσε να δεις την γκρίνια των φανμπόυζ εδώ μέσα όταν αύριο η ΕΕΤΤ θα εξαναγκάσει τον ΟΤΕ να δίνει τόσο την δική του υπηρεσία μέσω VDSL σε κοστοστρεφικές τιμές, όσο και να δίνει bitstream μέσω των άλλων παρόχων...


Το ftth όπως το ήθελε το υπουργείο ήταν αυτό ακριβώς. Απλά ένα όνειρο που ποτέ δεν πλησίασε την πραγματικότητα.

Η ΕΕΤΤ έχει ήδη αποφασίσει ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα πρέπει να δίνει στην χονδρική τις υπηρεσίες xdsl σε κοστοστρέφεια. Εκεί που διαφωνούν είναι πως θα υπολογίζεται η κοστοστρέφεια.

----------


## BlindG

> Μεταξύ του "παρέχω VDSL αφού δε προχωράει το FTTH" και "δε παρέχω τίποτα αφού δε προχωράει το FTTH", προτιμώ το 1ο.


Με μοιρολατρίες, δεν έρχεται η πρόοδος.
Όπως είπα: Εσείς που χαίρεστε με τα βήματα λουμπαγκοσαλίγκαρου, χαίρομαι για εσάς  :Smile:

----------


## nm96027

> Το ftth όπως το ήθελε το υπουργείο ήταν αυτό ακριβώς. Απλά ένα όνειρο που ποτέ δεν πλησίασε την πραγματικότητα.
> 
> Η ΕΕΤΤ έχει ήδη αποφασίσει ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα πρέπει να δίνει στην χονδρική τις υπηρεσίες xdsl σε κοστοστρέφεια. Εκεί που διαφωνούν είναι πως θα υπολογίζεται η κοστοστρέφεια.


Mε την επισήμανση πως το ftth παραμένει μια χαρά ζωντανό και με τον διαγωνισμό για την επιλογή μελετητή να είναι ακόμα σε εξέλιξη λόγω ενστάσεων θα παρακαλούσα (όχι τον emeliss που κάνω quote) να σταματήσουμε ένα ακόμα παρόμοιο flame. 

Καλώς ή κακώς η έναρξη εργασιών για την τοποθέτηση VDSL για πρώτη φορά στη χώρα είναι ένα ιστορικό γεγονός για την ευρυζωνικότητα.

----------


## harris

> Mε την επισήμανση πως το ftth παραμένει μια χαρά ζωντανό και με τον διαγωνισμό για την επιλογή μελετητή να είναι ακόμα σε εξέλιξη λόγω ενστάσεων θα παρακαλούσα (όχι τον emeliss που κάνω quote) να σταματήσουμε ένα ακόμα παρόμοιο flame. 
> 
> Καλώς ή κακώς η έναρξη εργασιών για την τοποθέτηση VDSL για πρώτη φορά στη χώρα είναι ένα ιστορικό γεγονός για την ευρυζωνικότητα.


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνώ πλήρως... Σέβομαι την έκκλησή σου, οπότε το κόβω εδώ... Αλλά τονίζω την διαφωνία μου πλήρως ως προς αυτά που γράφεις... μόνο ιστορική δεν είναι η στιγμή... ή αν είναι ιστορική είναι ως προς το μέλλον της αγοράς και της συρρίκνωσής της  :Wink:

----------


## psyxakias

> Με μοιρολατρίες, δεν έρχεται η πρόοδος.
> Όπως είπα: Εσείς που χαίρεστε με τα βήματα λουμπαγκοσαλίγκαρου, χαίρομαι για εσάς


Με τη λογική σου... γιατί δεν εναντιωθήκαμε το 2007, που μπήκαν σε λειτουργία τα LLU δίκτυα των εναλλακτικών με ADSL2+ αντί για VDSL, αφού προσφερόταν ήδη σε κάποιες χώρες (σύμφωνα με Wikipedia: Ρωσία, Σλοβενία, Ισπανία) με διπλάσιες ταχύτητες; Γιατί αφήσαμε να μας διαφημίζουν το ADSL (όπως κάποτε έκανε ο ΟΤΕ για το ISDN) χωρίς να τους κράζουμε και να λέμε ότι κάνουν βήματα λουμπαγκοσαλίγκαρου;  :Thinking: 

Ασυζητητί και εγώ θα ήθελα να πηγαίναμε *άμεσα* σε παροχή FTTx υπηρεσιών, αλλά γιατί να απαξιώνουμε κάθε άλλη εναλλακτική λύση ώσπου να συμβεί αυτό;  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ασυζητητί και εγώ θα ήθελα να πηγαίναμε *άμεσα* σε παροχή FTTx υπηρεσιών, αλλά γιατί να απαξιώνουμε κάθε άλλη εναλλακτική λύση ώσπου να συμβεί αυτό;


Ωχου τώρα και εσύ! Γιατί έτσι ήθελε να αντιμετωπίσουμε οποιαδήποτε άλλη εναλλακτική πρόταση το lobby του αρχικού σχεδίου ...  :Whistle:

----------


## aiolos.01

Αυτό το DSLAM στο κουκάκι μπήκε τελικά; Είχα τον εξοπλισμό vdsl 1,5 χρόνο και ποτέ δεν αναβάθμισαν τη γραμμή. Τελικά πριν λίγο τον πήραν πίσω.




> Από εδώ *μόλις φάμε* πηγαίνουμε στην Ξάνθη, Σέρρες, Κομοτηνή και Αλεξανδρούπολη


WTF ?

----------


## psyxakias

> WTF ?


Όντως τι κουφό είναι αυτό το "μόλις φάμε";  :ROFL:

----------


## Φευ...Γάτος

αΧαΧαΧα! Κι εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση αλλά το προσπέρασα με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες... Κατάλαβα τι ήθελε να πει αν και μου έφερνε πιο πολύ στο «Μη φας, θα΄χει γλάρο» Lol

----------


## WAntilles

Εγώ ένα πράγμα συνεχίζω - ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια εδώ μέσα - να μην καταλαβαίνω, διαβάζοντας τούτο το θρεντ.

Από τη μια ο ΟΤΕ - που μόνο αυτός όπως πάντα - πάει συνεχώς μπροστά και μόνο μπροστά, πολύ-πολύ μπροστά, έτη φωτός μπροστά.

Από την άλλη, οι εναλλακτικοί, με δήθεν "υπηρεσίες", μηδενικής ποιότητας και αξιοπιστίας, σε τιμές μονίμως κάτω του κόστους, διαρκώς και σκανδαλωδώς προστατευόμενοι από την ΕΕΤΤ, για λόγους δήθεν "ΣΙΑ".

Και πάνω από όλα αυτά, οι ίδιοι συνφορουμίτες (*), να γκρινιάζουν για το VDSL γιατί θέλουν λέει FTTH.

Πηγαίνετε στον εναλλακτικό σας - που το μόνο που ξέρει να κάνει είναι να πουλά αέρα κοπανιστό, κάτω του κόστους - και ζητήστε το FTTH.



(*) Οι ίδιοι και οι ίδιοι αυτοί, για λόγους δήθεν "ΣΙΑ", γκρινιάζουν και για διαχωρισμό. Αν γινόταν ποτέ διαχωρισμός σ' αυτή τη χώρα, από ποιόν θα βλέπαμε αυτά τα τεράστια άλματα προς τα μπρος; Από τους εναλλακτικούς της μηδενικής ποιότητας και του κάτω του κόστους;

----------


## AssVas

Αν έσκαβε η HOL/4net κτλ για vdsl και ο ΟΤΕ δεν το χε στα πλάνα του δε θα γκρίνιαζε κανένας. Για όλα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ που βάζει φρένο στο ftth όχι αυτό που ψηφίζουν οι περισσότεροι...  τουλάχιστον μάθετε να τα χώνετε εκεί που πρέπει παιδιά.   

Μια χαρά έκανε ο ΟΤΕ με το vdsl εφόσον κανένας άλλος πάροχος δεν θα κανέ ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο για τα επόμενα 5 χρόνια. Περιμένουν να τα κάνει κάποιος εκτός απο αυτούς... το σκάψιμο, για να πάρουν αργότερα κοτομπουκιά σε χαμηλότερη τιμή , History Lesson .
και αφήστε τον μουστακαλή της HOL να φυτέψει καμιά πατάτα.

Το να σκάω το ακριβότερο πάγιο για να έχω ΟΤΕ που επιλέγω βάση μαθηματικών στατιστικών Numbers DONT lie , (bandwith-pings-packet loss-IX-Ξένα IX) λόγω της ΕΕΤ/ανταγωνισμού για τη προστασία της αγοράς πραγματικά το βρίσκω τραγικό*. Καλύτερα να δώσω αλλα ΧΧe να χώσω μια vdsl τουλάχιστον που δεν έχει άλλος να έχω κάτι που τα δικαιολογεί...  :RTFM:  

*Τραγικο =  Lanet/Syzefksis τι έγινε... 


Τέλος να μη βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος , στου Ζωγράφου γίνονται εργασίες εδώ και αρκετές μέρες, σε απάντηση για το τι να το κάνουν στου Ζωγράφου το Vdsl...
Είναι απτους πιο πυκνοκατοικιμένους δήμους της Αθήνας, όχι δεν έχει ΜΟΝΟ φοιτητές, οι κάτοικοι του είναι στη πλειοψηφία τους λευκοί, και όχι δε πιάνουν 14-17mbit όλοι , αν ισχύσει η μετάβαση των απλών χρηστών σε vdsl τότε σίγουρα θα ναι αρκετά καλύτερα τα πράγματα, κάτι τέτοιο είναι πιθανότατο να γίνει. 

Το Vdsl δουλεύει και σε pstn και σε isdn γραμμή , ο ΟΤΕ δίνει στο πιλοτικό ένα comtrend . Και απλό adsl 2+ δρομολογητή να βάλει κάποιος πάνω παίζει κανονικά σαν adsl2+ .

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Εγώ ένα πράγμα συνεχίζω - ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια εδώ μέσα - να μην καταλαβαίνω, διαβάζοντας τούτο το θρεντ.
> 
> Από τη μια ο ΟΤΕ - που μόνο αυτός όπως πάντα - πάει συνεχώς μπροστά και μόνο μπροστά, πολύ-πολύ μπροστά, έτη φωτός μπροστά.
> 
> Από την άλλη, οι εναλλακτικοί, με δήθεν "υπηρεσίες", μηδενικής ποιότητας και αξιοπιστίας, σε τιμές μονίμως κάτω του κόστους, διαρκώς και σκανδαλωδώς προστατευόμενοι από την ΕΕΤΤ, για λόγους δήθεν "ΣΙΑ".
> 
> Και πάνω από όλα αυτά, οι ίδιοι συνφορουμίτες (*), να γκρινιάζουν για το VDSL γιατί θέλουν λέει FTTH.
> 
> Πηγαίνετε στον εναλλακτικό σας - που το μόνο που ξέρει να κάνει είναι να πουλά αέρα κοπανιστό, κάτω του κόστους - και ζητήστε το FTTH.
> ...


+1!!!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## nm96027

Οι εργασίες συνεχίζονται με σταθερούς ρυθμούς και μέχρι αύριο το εργοτάξιο θα "βγει" στην Λ. Παπάγου.

Από οτι καταλαβαίνω υπάρχουν δύο ειδών εργασίες:

Μία μεγάλη σε πλάτος καινούργια όδευση που ξεκινάει από το Α/Κ, ως κύρια γραμμή με παμ-πολλές οπτικές ίνες μέσα, και θα ανηφορίζει προς τα ανατολικά του δήμουμικρές διακλαδώσεις οπτικών ινών από υπάρχον δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ προς καφάο.

----------


## CamClone

ΜΠΡΟΣ γκρεμος και ΠΙΣΩ ρεμμμμμμμμμμμμμμα !

Ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα για το ντομινο του VDSL. :Worthy: 

Χωρις τον ΟΤΕ δεν θα προχωρουσαμε σε VDSL ...ευκολα..
Χωρις τους εναλλακτικους δεν θα ειχαμε ....χαμηλοτερες τιμες σε καποιοες υπηρεσιες.

Συγουρα ομως ...χωρις τις ΜΙΖΕΣ ολα αυτα τα χρονια θα ειχαμε χτισει με τοσα πεταμενα μιζο-χρηματα ενα Fiber to the HoOOoOOOoooooooooooome μεχρι το πιο απομακρισμενο χωριο ( που λεει ο λογος )

----------


## pskouras

βρε παιδια να πω και κατι αλλο???

Ποιος μπορει να μου πει αν και ποτε θα φερουν στο τοπο μονιμης κατοικιας (Προσυμνη) μου ADSL (εστω και 2μβ) ενα χωριο 10 χιλ απο το αργος και 4 χιλ απο το κοντινοτερο χωριο που εχει ADSL? το χωριο μου (περιπου χιλιους κατοικους με γυμνασιο και λυκειο) δεν εχει τιποτα απο ολα αυτα που εσεις μιλατε και λετε αν θελετε τη μια τεχνολογια η την αλλη... ξεχνατε οτι ελλαδα δεν ειναι μονο η αθηνα και οτι ακομα η επαρχια ειναι παρα πολυ πισω....

----------


## tsomis

> Εγώ ένα πράγμα συνεχίζω - ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια εδώ μέσα - να μην καταλαβαίνω, διαβάζοντας τούτο το θρεντ.
> 
> Από τη μια ο ΟΤΕ - που μόνο αυτός όπως πάντα - πάει συνεχώς μπροστά και μόνο μπροστά, πολύ-πολύ μπροστά, έτη φωτός μπροστά.
> 
> Από την άλλη, οι εναλλακτικοί, με δήθεν "υπηρεσίες", μηδενικής ποιότητας και αξιοπιστίας, σε τιμές μονίμως κάτω του κόστους, διαρκώς και σκανδαλωδώς προστατευόμενοι από την ΕΕΤΤ, για λόγους δήθεν "ΣΙΑ".
> 
> Και πάνω από όλα αυτά, οι ίδιοι συνφορουμίτες (*), να γκρινιάζουν για το VDSL γιατί θέλουν λέει FTTH.
> 
> Πηγαίνετε στον εναλλακτικό σας - που το μόνο που ξέρει να κάνει είναι να πουλά αέρα κοπανιστό, κάτω του κόστους - και ζητήστε το FTTH.
> ...


 :One thumb up:

----------


## lghikas

Off Topic





> βρε παιδια να πω και κατι αλλο???
> 
> Ποιος μπορει να μου πει αν και ποτε θα φερουν στο τοπο μονιμης κατοικιας (Προσυμνη) μου ADSL (εστω και 2μβ) ενα χωριο 10 χιλ απο το αργος και 4 χιλ απο το κοντινοτερο χωριο που εχει ADSL? το χωριο μου (περιπου χιλιους κατοικους με γυμνασιο και λυκειο) δεν εχει τιποτα απο ολα αυτα που εσεις μιλατε και λετε αν θελετε τη μια τεχνολογια η την αλλη... ξεχνατε οτι ελλαδα δεν ειναι μονο η αθηνα και οτι ακομα η επαρχια ειναι παρα πολυ πισω....


Μα εκεί δεν υπάρχει και το vodafone/cosmote με sim internet ? δεν έχει καμία σχέση με dsl αλλά τουλάχιστον κάτι είναι και αυτό . έτσι ?

----------


## tsomis

> βρε παιδια να πω και κατι αλλο???
> 
> Ποιος μπορει να μου πει αν και ποτε θα φερουν στο τοπο μονιμης κατοικιας (Προσυμνη) μου ADSL (εστω και 2μβ) ενα χωριο 10 χιλ απο το αργος και 4 χιλ απο το κοντινοτερο χωριο που εχει ADSL? το χωριο μου (περιπου χιλιους κατοικους με γυμνασιο και λυκειο) δεν εχει τιποτα απο ολα αυτα που εσεις μιλατε και λετε αν θελετε τη μια τεχνολογια η την αλλη... ξεχνατε οτι ελλαδα δεν ειναι μονο η αθηνα και οτι ακομα η επαρχια ειναι παρα πολυ πισω....


Κατανοητο αυτο που λες.
Αλλα εδω που εχουμε xDSL θα το ριξουμε στη μουγγα;

----------


## lewton

> Οι εργασίες συνεχίζονται με σταθερούς ρυθμούς και μέχρι αύριο το εργοτάξιο θα "βγει" στην Λ. Παπάγου.
> 
> Από οτι καταλαβαίνω υπάρχουν δύο ειδών εργασίες:
> 
> Μία μεγάλη σε πλάτος καινούργια όδευση που ξεκινάει από το Α/Κ, ως κύρια γραμμή με παμ-πολλές οπτικές ίνες μέσα, και θα ανηφορίζει προς τα ανατολικά του δήμουμικρές διακλαδώσεις οπτικών ινών από υπάρχον δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ προς καφάο.


Ξεχνιέσαι...

----------


## lackyard

Ένα video από την επίσκεψη του κ. Βουρλούμη στην Αλεξανδρούπολη για το vdsl και τα πρώτα σκαψίματα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egNnU...layer_embedded

----------


## Sebu

Εγω αν και συνδρομητης της ΝετΟνε, χαιρομαι για τα νεα και τα θεωρω πολυ ευχαριστα. Για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι ειναι ενα βημα μπροστα.

Μπορει καποιοι να θελανε 2πλο βήμα ή αλμα κατευθειαν σε FTTH αλλά το VDSL δεν αναιρει το FTTH, αντίθετα το μεγαλυτερο μερος της υποδομης θα ειναι ετοιμο, αν μελλοντικα απαιτηθει να παει απο την καμπινα στο σπιτι.

Επιπλεον εμενα με βολευει αφανταστα να ερθει καποια στιγμη στο Νεο Φαληρο και να απαλλαγω απο την δηθεν 16αρα γραμμη που εδω και πολλους μηνες δουλευει πλεον ως 12/768 γιατι "ετσι" ειναι το adsl και αν μου αρεσει.

Μπορει στην αρχη να ειναι ακριβο αλλα και το απλο adsl οταν ξεκινησε ακριβο ηταν. Αφηστε που αν ο ΟΤΕ θελει να πουλησει θα πρεπει να του δωσει πολυ καλη τιμολογιακη πολιτικη. Δεν συζητω να τον υποχρεωσει η ΕΕΤΤ να δωσει προσβαση υποδομων στους εναλλακτικους επειδη ειναι xDSL και καποιοι να χωθουν και εκει.

Ιδωμεν.

Παντως τα νεα ειναι πολυ ευχαριστα. Μακαρι να ξεκιναγαν απο το Νεο Φαληρο  :Razz:

----------


## WAntilles

> ...αλλά το VDSL δεν αναιρει το FTTH, αντίθετα το μεγαλυτερο μερος της υποδομης θα ειναι ετοιμο, αν μελλοντικα απαιτηθει να παει απο την καμπινα στο σπιτι.


Έτσι ακριβώς.

Με τον ΟΤΕ πάμε μπροστά, με σταθερά, μελετημένα και ασφαλή βήματα.

----------


## stellios40

Και εγώ βλέπω εδώ και 4 ημέρες που σκάβει ο οτε έξω από το σπίτι μου, και ούτε κάν διανοήθηκα ότι είναι τέτοιου τύπου εργασίες!

Μπράβο!;? Πρόοδος!

----------


## kikostaki

στην καβαλα που ειναι μεγαλητερη απο της σερρες την ξανθη και κομοτινη....γτ δεν περνουν vdsl...???δεν το εχω καταλαβει...

----------


## Sebu

> Έτσι ακριβώς.
> 
> Με τον ΟΤΕ πάμε μπροστά, με σταθερά, μελετημένα και ασφαλή βήματα.


Εμενα με χαροποιει (παρολο που δεν με συμφερει  :Razz: ) που ο ΟΤΕ ξεκινησε την αναπτυξη του vDSL από την επαρχια αντι για αλλη μια φορα να αρχισει απο το υδροκεφαλο κρατος της Αθηνας.

Δεν ειναι βεβαια γιατι εχει κοινωνικες και εθνικες ευαισθησιες αλλα γιατι στην επαρχια με την πιο αραιη δομηση, μπορει πιο ευκολα να σκαψει και να περασει οπτικες ινες  :Wink: 

Παλι καλα βεβαια για να ησυχασει λιγο και η επαρχια που διαμαρτυροταν οτι ειναι παραγκωνισμενη γιατι "ματιαζε" τις γραμμες μας  :Razz: 

Λες για αυτο να εχω χασει 4μβιτ τους τελευταιους μηνες  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## kostas_p

> Άραγε τυχαία ξεκινούν από τον Δήμο Ζωγράφου;


ΑΝΕΚΑΘΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΤΩΝ ΑΜΠΕΛΩΚΙΠΩΝ ΗΤΑΝ  ΠΙΛΟΤΙΚΟ.... ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΠΗΚΑΝ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΕΝΝΑΛΑΚΤΙΚΟΙ

----------


## lackyard

> στην καβαλα που ειναι μεγαλητερη απο της σερρες την ξανθη και κομοτινη....γτ δεν περνουν vdsl...???δεν το εχω καταλαβει...



Μάλλον έχει να κάνει με τα "εμπόδια" που φέρει ο Δήμος στο σκάψιμο των δρόμων.

----------


## emeliss

> Δεν συζητω να τον υποχρεωσει η ΕΕΤΤ να δωσει προσβαση υποδομων στους εναλλακτικους επειδη ειναι xDSL και καποιοι να χωθουν και εκει.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=304276

----------


## Jazzer

> στην καβαλα που ειναι μεγαλητερη απο της σερρες την ξανθη και κομοτινη....γτ δεν περνουν vdsl...???δεν το εχω καταλαβει...


Πιθανόν να έχετε κι εσείς "καπετάνιο" δήμαρχο που αντί να αφήσει τον ΟΤΕ να σκάψει για ίνες, *υπο*σκάπτει εκείνος το VDSL...

----------


## emeliss

> Πιθανόν να έχετε κι εσείς "καπετάνιο" δήμαρχο που αντί να αφήσει τον ΟΤΕ να σκάψει για ίνες, *υπο*σκάπτει εκείνος το VDSL...


Λίγο άδικο δεν είναι να κατηγορούμε έτσι αβίαστα ανθρώπους;

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

Ενα εχω να πω, ελεος! Σκαβουν τους δρομους 35 φορες το χρονο,μονιμως ταλαιπωρια,διαλυμενοι δρομοι (εχω βαρεθει να ανακατευομαι κ να λυπαμαι το αμαξι μου καθε φορα που κυκλοφορω ειδικα στην αθηνα),κ κυριως εξοδα!!Γιατι?για να ξαναβαλουν οπτικες ινες???Δηλαδη δε μπορουσαν να τις βαλουν μια κ καλη τοτε (περιπου πριν 6 χρονια) που εσκαβαν παλι ολη την Ελλαδα??γιατι να πρεπει να σκαβει καθε φορεας κ καθε ασχετος οποτε τουρθει???Ειλικρινα οσο κ να μαρεσει σαν ειδηση, δε μπορω να βλεπω τοσα λεφτα στους δρομους!!Στην τελικη υπαρχουν περιοχες που ακομα δεν εχουν ιντερνετ...γιατι δε πανε να σκαψουν πρωτα εκει κ να κανουν μια κ καλη σωστες υποδομες??πρεπει να εχουμε ολοι απο 100mbps στην αθηνα κ τα αστικα κεντρα??ας ειχαμε 10 κ να επαιζαν σωστα κ ας μας λειπουν οι ακροτητες.
κατα ταλλα χαιρομαι για την "αναπτυξη"..

----------


## diosak

μα είπε "Πιθανόν"....
τεσπα, 
να ενημερώσω πως και στο Χαλάνδρι όλη η Ζαλοκώστα μέχρι την Κηφησίας έχει σκαφτεί και τα έργα έχουν συνεχιστεί στον παράδρομο μέχρι και το φανάρι. νομίζω πως έχουν περάσει τις οπτικές ίνες...
και έλεγα συνέχεια "γιατι σκάβουν? πάλι πουτ*** θα τα κάνουν..." .
ελπίζω σύντομα να περάσουν και από τη μεριά του Υγεία.

----------


## Jazzer

> Λίγο άδικο δεν είναι να κατηγορούμε έτσι αβίαστα ανθρώπους;


Δε στοχοποιούμε δημάρχους εδώ, σκόπιμα άλλωστε χρησιμοποίησα τη λέξη "πιθανόν".  :Smile: 
Πάντως, είναι γεγονός ότι πολλοί δήμαρχοι ζητούν από τον ΟΤΕ υπέρογκα ποσά ή άλλα σημαντικά αντισταθμιστικά ωφέλη προκειμένου να τον αφήσουν να σκάψει στο δήμο τους. :Wink:

----------


## Banditgr

Βγήκαν δηλαδή τίποτα "φουσκωτοί" πάλι ?  :Razz:

----------


## nkar

> Ενα εχω να πω, ελεος! Σκαβουν τους δρομους 35 φορες το χρονο,μονιμως ταλαιπωρια,διαλυμενοι δρομοι (εχω βαρεθει να ανακατευομαι κ να λυπαμαι το αμαξι μου καθε φορα που κυκλοφορω ειδικα στην αθηνα),κ κυριως εξοδα!! ... κατα ταλλα χαιρομαι για την &quot;αναπτυξη&quot;..


 Συμφωνω. Σε ολα τα πολιτισμενα κρατη γινεται ενας προγραμματισμος 4-5 χρονια τι ειναι να περασει κατω απο το δρομο και σκάβεται ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ και περνανε τα πάντα (από ολες τις υπηρεσίες)  Ετσι γλιτώνονται και ΠΟΛΛΑ λεφτα μια και το πιο ακριβο στο να περασεις δίκτυα δεν ειναι το κόστος των υλικών αλλά  1) οι άδειες απο τη γραφειοκρατία 2) οι εκσκαφες , εργατικά κλπ

----------


## MNP-10

> Για κάτσε ρε συ, τι εμποδίζει τους άλλους παρόχους να προχωρήσουν σε επενδύσεις για VDSL ή FTTH;


Το VDSL εχει πρακτικες δυσκολιες (πχ πολλαπλες καμπινες σε πεζοδρομια). Το FTTH δε γινεται να γινει αυτονομα απο καθε παροχο για λογους βιωσιμοτητας - γι'αυτο το σχεδιο ειναι για 1 κοινοχρηστο δικτυο. Οταν ο μεγαλυτερος συμμετεχοντας (βλ. ΟΤΕ) δεν θα συμμετεχει αλλα θα χρησιμοποιει αυτονομο ανταγωνιστικο δικτυο, τοτε υποσκαπτεται η βιωσιμοτητα του FTTH.




> Φταίει ο εκάστοτε πάροχος που αποφάσισε να προσφέρει μια επιπλέον υπηρεσία; Τι ακριβώς θέλουμε; Ο ΟΤΕ να είναι ποιοτικός, μη ανταγωνιστικός, αλλά και να μη προχωρεί σε επενδύσεις για παροχή επιπλέον υπηρεσιών διότι στριμώχνει τους άλλους; Δεν καταλαβαίνω τη λογική σου, οπότε κάτι μου ξεφεύγει, θα μπορούσες να το αναλύσεις λίγο;


Το προβλημα με το VDSL ειναι θεμα που αφορα την ευρυτερη αγορα με αρκετους τροπους. Τα θεματα της αγορας θα ηταν φυσικα αδιαφορα για εμας, απ'τη στιγμη που δεν ειμαστε επιχειρηματιες / ιδιοκτητες telco, αλλα μας αφορουν εμμεσα επειδη επηρεαζουν το επιπεδο υπηρεσιων, τις επιλογες μας, τα τιμολογια χρησης κτλ κτλ.

α) Το FTTH βασιζεται στη λογικη οτι θα εχει ενα κοστος περασματος ανα σπιτι πχ 1000 ευρω. Για να ειναι βιωσιμο υπαρχουν καποια projections τιμης και χρησης (% των νοικοκυριων που θα το υιοθετησουν). Οταν η χρηση πεφτει (λογω ανταγωνιστικου VDSL), η βιωσιμοτητα μειωνεται και η τιμη FTTH αυξανεται. Εναλλακτικα μπορει να μειωθει πολυ η καλυψη του FTTH για να παραμεινει σε προσιτα επιπεδα τιμης.

β) Το FTTH βασιζεται στην αποδεσμοποιηση της ινας - δλδ η ινα που εχουμε καταληγει σε εξοπλισμο του παροχου μας. Το VDSL, εφοσον παρεχεται χονδρικη τυπου ΑΡΥΣ, σημαινει οτι θα κανει κουμαντο ο ΟΤΕ - με οτι αυτο μπορει να σημαινει (θυμιζω πχ πακετοκοφτες στις ΑΡΥΣ ADSL οσο οι εναλλακτικοι κρεμονταν απ'τον ΟΤΕ). Στην ουσια δλδ ο πελατης θα εχει πχ 3-4 επιλογες αλλα παντα θα εξυπηρετειται με τον ιδιο τροπο στο σκελος της προσβασης (VDSL DSLAM OTE). 

γ) Υπαρχει κατι που λεγεται "ladder of investment". Αυτο σημαινει οτι οι εναλλακτικοι μεταφερονται απ'το μεταπωλητες υπηρεσιων σε ολοενα και πιο ανεξαρτητες οντοτητες. Πχ στην αρχη μεταπωλουσαν τηλεφωνικες μοναδες απ'το δικτυο του ΟΤΕ. Στη συνεχεια μεταπωλουσαν ΑΡΥΣ αλλα εβαζαν δικο τους Internet. Στη συνεχεια ανελαβαν και το σκελος των DSLAM / Τηλεφωνιας - υποενοικιαζοντας μονο το βροχο και καποιο χωρο συνεγκαταστασης. Επομενο σταδιο απεξαρτησης δε προβλεπεται στο υφισταμενο πλαισιο (δε θεωρειται εφικτη η παραλληλοποιηση του δικτυου χαλκου) - αρα μπορουμε να πουμε οτι εχουν ανεβει στο maximum σκαλι του ladder of investment. Οσο ενας εναλλακτικος ανεβαινει στο ladder, τοσο πιο βιωσιμος γινεται - και αυτο εχει θετικες προεκτασεις για τη τιμολογιακη πολιτικη των προϊοντων του (και κατ'επεκταση τις τιμες στις οποιες αγοραζουμε - εφοσον η αγορα δεν εχει γινει καρτελ αλλα ειναι οντως ανταγωνιστικη).

Τωρα, με το VDSL, οσοι Εναλλακτικοι πανε για μεταπωληση μεσω OTE, ξανακατεβαινουν το ladder of investment. Αυτο σημαινει 

- γινονται ακομα λιγοτερο βιωσιμοι (και με δεδομενο οτι ηδη ειναι ζημιογονοι, αυτο σημαινει ταχυτερο θανατο - εκτος, επειδη εχουν αποδειχτει 7ψυχοι, αν βρουν νεο χρημα απο τους επενδυτες τους)

- οι επενδυσεις τους στο LLU απαξιωνονται τεχνολογικα (λογω της εισοδου του ανωτερου VDSL) ενω ακομα δεν εχει αρχισει ουτε η αποσβεση της επενδυσης των δικτυων του LLU. Βεβαια, λογω κρισης, ο κοσμος επιμενει σε χαμηλα τιμολογια. Ετσι οι εναλλακτικοι ειναι τυχεροι μες την ατυχια τους γιατι η ζητηση σε LLU θα συνεχιστει με ταχυτατους ρυθμους. Υπο αλλες συνθηκες θα ηταν κυριολεκτικα τελειωμενοι. Οι εναλλακτικοι εχουν καθε λογο να πανηγυριζουν για το ΔΝΤ και τη κριση καθως ο Giorgo, ο Ολι Ρεν και ο Στρος Καν τους εξασφαλιζουν το ψωμακι τους.

-οι ζημιες των εναλλακτικων θα διευρυνθουν σε βαθος χρονου γιατι το ADSL εχει περιορισμενη ζωη. Ετσι οι εναλλακτικοι θα πρεπει να βρουν σημαντικα κεφαλαια να ξοδεψουν για να πανε τις ινες τους στα καφαο - κατι το οποιο, συνολικα, δε συμφερει μακροπροθεσμα. Θα ξοδευτουν τοσα λεφτα (απο εναλλακτικους + ΟΤΕ) για τεχνολογιες χαλκου που σε λιγα χρονια μπορει να ειναι ξεπερασμενες. Μπορει παλι να μην ειναι (βλεπε παραταση ζωης χαλκου μεσω νεων τεχνολογιων εκμεταλλευσης). 

Με τα τωρινα δεδομενα παντως φαινεται οτι θα ξοδευτουν τοσα λεφτα για να μπει "αναπνευστηρας" στο δικτυο χαλκου του ΟΤΕ, το οποιο, οντας μονοπωλιακο, συμφερει ουσιαστικα μονο τον ΟΤΕ στην εκμεταλλευση του. Ειτε πουλωντας ακριβο VDSL στη χονδρικη, ειτε πουλωντας υποβροχους. Και εδω θα κανω μια προβλεψη για να την κανω quote στο μελλον και να γελαω  :Razz: : 

Το VDSL στην αρχη θα εχει σχετικα υψηλη τιμη χονδρικης. Αμα ή όταν οι εναλλακτικοι πανε στον υποβροχο μαζικα και βαζουν δικο τους VDSL, τοτε η τιμη αυτη θα πεσει πολυ. Μπορει μαλιστα ο ΟΤΕ να παραπονιεται και στην ΕΕΤΤ οτι "τον ρυθμιζει" υπερβολικα εις βαρος των ανταγωνιστων του. Γιατι αμα εχει πχ VDSL ΑΡΥΣ χονδρικη στα 25Ε χωρις ΦΠΑ και ο εναλλακτικος παιρνει υποβροχο στα 7Ε πχ, τοτε ο ΟΤΕ δε θα μπορει να πουλαει πχ <35 λιανικη ενω ο εναλλακτικος θα κανει παρτυ. Οποτε μετα θα πρεπει ο ιδιος ο ΟΤΕ να "κατρακυλησει" τη χονδρικη στο VDSL για να κανει squeeze τον υποβροχο - τον οποιο εκμεταλλευονται μαζικα οι εναλλακτικοι. Ιδεατα οι εναλλακτικοι, αμα φερθουν εξυπνα, θα φτιαξουν απο κοινου δικτυο ινων για VDSL αντι να πηγαινουν ο καθενας μονος του. Οπου βεβαια αυτο ειναι εφικτο γιατι το VDSL εχει πρακτικα προβληματα με τις καμπινες.
----
Γενικοτερα, σε βραχυπροθεσμο οριζοντα, το VDSL ειναι χρησιμο βημα για την ευρυζωνικοτητα αφου το FTTH το εχουν βαλει στο ψυγειο επι 2.5 χρονια λογω πολιτικων διεργασιων που εχουν ρυθμο χελωνας. Απ'την αλλη, εφοσον το FTTH υλοποιηθει στο μεσοπροθεσμο μελλον (πχ 2011-12+), τοτε το VDSL ειναι ανταγωνιστικο και αρα επιβλαβες για τη βιωσιμοτητα του FTTH. Υπαρχει μια σημαντικη εξαιρεση σ'αυτο αλλα δε γινεται να αναφερθει τωρα.

----------


## SfH

> Ενα εχω να πω, ελεος! Σκαβουν τους δρομους 35 φορες το χρονο,μονιμως ταλαιπωρια,διαλυμενοι δρομοι (εχω βαρεθει να ανακατευομαι κ να λυπαμαι το αμαξι μου καθε φορα που κυκλοφορω ειδικα στην αθηνα),κ κυριως *εξοδα!!*


Εσύ μπορεί να το βλέπεις λογικά, όχι όμως όλοι.

1) Μεγαλύτερο κόστος = μεγαλύτερες πιθανές μίζες.
2) Αν σκάψω μόνος μου, πληρώνω, αλλά θα πληρώσουν παραπάνω και οι υπόλοιποι ( γιατί θα σκάψουν κι αυτοί μόνοι τους ). Αν είναι μικρότεροι από εμένα, οικονομικά τους πονάει αρκετά περισσότερο από ότι εμένα.




> Γιατι?για να ξαναβαλουν οπτικες ινες???Δηλαδη δε μπορουσαν να τις βαλουν μια κ καλη τοτε (περιπου πριν 6 χρονια) που εσκαβαν παλι ολη την Ελλαδα??γιατι να πρεπει να σκαβει καθε φορεας κ καθε ασχετος οποτε τουρθει???


Επίσης, ειδικά για αυτό το έργο, το σκάψιμο που χρειάζεται είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από τα προηγούμενα ( υποθέτωντας καλή διαθεσιμότητα στο μέλλον ). Το ότι σκάβουν πάλι , δε σημαίνει ότι πάνε στράφι τα προηγούμενα σκαψίματα. Αντιθέτως, ο οτε έχει ήδη πάρα πολλά φρεάτια/κτλ τα οποία μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και τώρα, και στο μέλλον. Απλά εκεί που πάνε τώρα, προφανώς δεν υπήρχανε. Δε μπορείς να πεις ότι επειδή σκάψανε κάποτε στο παρελθόν, έπρεπε να σκάψουν από τότε ότι δρόμο υπάρχει για να μη χρειαστεί να ξανασκάψουν ποτέ.




> Στην τελικη υπαρχουν περιοχες που ακομα δεν εχουν ιντερνετ...γιατι δε πανε να σκαψουν πρωτα εκει κ να κανουν μια κ καλη σωστες υποδομες??


Γιατί να πάνε? Εταιρίες είναι, όχι κοινοφελή ιδρύματα. Δε νομίζω ακόμα κι ο οτε να έχει καμία υποχρέωση για παροχή ευρυζωνικού καθολικού δικτύου .

----------


## maik

Επειδη λοιπον το κρατος ειναι "τα ζωα μου αργα" στην υποποιηση του ftth δεν πρεπει κανεις να ριξει ινα για να μην κατηγορηθει για μονοπωλειο.  Ποσα θελετε να μας τρελανετε;
Θα πεσουν πολλα χρηματα, θα γινουν υποδομες, θα εχει ο κοσμος καλυτερες υπηρεσιες και ταχυτητες και μερικοι κολημενοι ακομα γκρινιαζουν και κανουν σεναρια επιστημονικης φαντασιας.

Φτανει πια. Ανοιξτε λιγο τα ματια σας.

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

> Επίσης, ειδικά για αυτό το έργο, το σκάψιμο που χρειάζεται είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από τα προηγούμενα ( υποθέτωντας καλή διαθεσιμότητα στο μέλλον ). Το ότι σκάβουν πάλι , δε σημαίνει ότι πάνε στράφι τα προηγούμενα σκαψίματα. Αντιθέτως, ο οτε έχει ήδη πάρα πολλά φρεάτια/κτλ τα οποία μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και τώρα, και στο μέλλον. Απλά εκεί που πάνε τώρα, προφανώς δεν υπήρχανε. Δε μπορείς να πεις ότι επειδή σκάψανε κάποτε στο παρελθόν, έπρεπε να σκάψουν από τότε ότι δρόμο υπάρχει για να μη χρειαστεί να ξανασκάψουν ποτέ..


Φιλε μου γενικα μιλαω,σκαβανε για φυσικο αεριο ολη την αθηνα,κ συνεχιζουν,με τεραστεια διατομη,δε μπορουν να πανε εστω τωρα,εκει που σκαβουν,να περασουν κ αυτα τα δικτυα,αυτο εννοω,οχι αποκλειστικα στο σκαψιμο του ΟΤΕ..Θυμαμαι στα πατησια,τη μια σκαβανε για δικτυα κ πριν στεγνωσει εσκαβαν για φυσικο αεριο,ελεος πια!τα δικα μας λεφτα ειναι!

----------


## uncharted

> γ) Υπαρχει κατι που λεγεται "ladder of investment". Αυτο σημαινει οτι οι εναλλακτικοι μεταφερονται απ'το μεταπωλητες υπηρεσιων σε ολοενα και πιο ανεξαρτητες οντοτητες. Πχ στην αρχη μεταπωλουσαν τηλεφωνικες μοναδες απ'το δικτυο του ΟΤΕ. Στη συνεχεια μεταπωλουσαν ΑΡΥΣ αλλα εβαζαν δικο τους Internet. Στη συνεχεια ανελαβαν και το σκελος των DSLAM / Τηλεφωνιας - υποενοικιαζοντας μονο το βροχο και καποιο χωρο συνεγκαταστασης. Επομενο σταδιο απεξαρτησης δε προβλεπεται στο υφισταμενο πλαισιο (δε θεωρειται εφικτη η παραλληλοποιηση του δικτυου χαλκου) - αρα μπορουμε να πουμε οτι εχουν ανεβει στο maximum σκαλι του ladder of investment.


σου διαφευγει το FTTB... εσκεμμενα δεν λεω FTTH, μιας και ειναι μια παρα πολυ καλη λυση απο θεμα κοστους/ταχυτητας (εφαρμοζεται π.χ. στην νοτια κορεα), η οποια εχει ενα σημαντικο αβανταζ -> ο εναλλακτικος γινεται πραγματικα ανεξαρτητος απο το χαλκινο δικτυο του ΟΤΕ -> δεν πληρωνει (υπο)βροχο -> κουμπωνει κατευθειαν στον ιδιοκτητο χαλκινο βροχο της πολυκατοικιας

αλλα βλεπεις για να γινει αυτο, χρειαζεται σημαντικη αλλαγη νοοτροπιας στους εναλλακτικους:
1) θα χασουν την καραμελα "φταιει ο ΟΤΕ"
2) θα πρεπει να φτιαξουν consortium εταιριων για να γινει οικονομια κλιμακας και να μην σκαβει ο καθενας μονος του




> Θα ξοδευτουν τοσα λεφτα (απο εναλλακτικους + ΟΤΕ) για τεχνολογιες χαλκου που σε λιγα χρονια μπορει να ειναι ξεπερασμενες. Μπορει παλι να μην ειναι (βλεπε παραταση ζωης χαλκου μεσω νεων τεχνολογιων εκμεταλλευσης).


υπαρχει και το CuPON




> Ιδεατα οι εναλλακτικοι, αμα φερθουν εξυπνα, θα φτιαξουν απο κοινου δικτυο ινων για VDSL αντι να πηγαινουν ο καθενας μονος του.


ας πανε στο επομενο βημα της σκαλας (FTTB) αν θελουν να εχουν το edge, οπως εκαναν με το ADSL2+ στο LLU




> Γενικοτερα, σε βραχυπροθεσμο οριζοντα, το VDSL ειναι χρησιμο βημα για την ευρυζωνικοτητα αφου το FTTH το εχουν βαλει στο ψυγειο επι 2.5 χρονια λογω πολιτικων διεργασιων που εχουν ρυθμο χελωνας.


αρα φταιει το πασοκονουδου που μας γεμισε φουμαρα και υποσχεσεις 2-3 χρονια τωρα και οχι ο ΟΤΕ (ποσο να περιμενει πια?)




> Υπαρχει μια σημαντικη εξαιρεση σ'αυτο αλλα δε γινεται να αναφερθει τωρα.


???

----------


## psyxakias

@MNP-10: μου έλυσες αρκετές απορίες με την ανάλυσή της άποψής σου, που όντως έχει βάση και επιχειρήματα. Thanks  :One thumb up:   :Respekt:

----------


## Ntalton

> Ενα εχω να πω, ελεος! Σκαβουν τους δρομους 35 φορες το χρονο,μονιμως ταλαιπωρια,διαλυμενοι δρομοι (εχω βαρεθει να ανακατευομαι κ να λυπαμαι το αμαξι μου καθε φορα που κυκλοφορω ειδικα στην αθηνα),κ κυριως εξοδα!!Γιατι?για να ξαναβαλουν οπτικες ινες???Δηλαδη δε μπορουσαν να τις βαλουν μια κ καλη τοτε (περιπου πριν 6 χρονια) που εσκαβαν παλι ολη την Ελλαδα??γιατι να πρεπει να σκαβει καθε φορεας κ καθε ασχετος οποτε τουρθει???Ειλικρινα οσο κ να μαρεσει σαν ειδηση, δε μπορω να βλεπω τοσα λεφτα στους δρομους!!Στην τελικη υπαρχουν περιοχες που ακομα δεν εχουν ιντερνετ...γιατι δε πανε να σκαψουν πρωτα εκει κ να κανουν μια κ καλη σωστες υποδομες??πρεπει να εχουμε ολοι απο 100mbps στην αθηνα κ τα αστικα κεντρα??ας ειχαμε 10 κ να επαιζαν σωστα κ ας μας λειπουν οι ακροτητες.
> κατα ταλλα χαιρομαι για την "αναπτυξη"..


Οπως πολυ καλα εθιξε ο συμφορουμιτης, γιατι να ξαναγινονται εργα ξανα και ξανα? Γιατι να μην υπαρχει συννενοηση και ολοι οι παροχοι να χρησημοποιουν το ιδιο φρεατιο? Ή ακομη καλυτερα, ενα παραδειγμα που συνεβει εδω, στην Πατρα, Η ΔΕΗ για καποιο λογο, αποφασησε να ηλεκτροδοτησει την Γουναρη υπογειως. Εσκαψε λοιπον ολοκληρο το πεζοδρομιο απο το λιμανι μεχρι την Καλαβρυτων με λακο υψους ενος μετρου και πλατος αλλο ενα μετρο, το ιδιο και σε αλλους συμαντικους, πολυσυχναστους δρομους (και αναμενεται να σκαψει και αλλους) Γιατι λοιπον να μην υπαρχει μια συνεννοηση ωστε ο ΟΤΕ ή αλλοι παροχοι να περασουν και αυτοι τις οπτικες τους εκει? Πρεπει δηλαδη να ξαναπαθουμε τα ιδια μολις θα ερθει το vdsl ή το οτιδηποτε αλλο στην πολη μας?

----------


## MNP-10

> σου διαφευγει το FTTB... εσκεμμενα δεν λεω FTTH, μιας και ειναι μια παρα πολυ καλη λυση απο θεμα κοστους/ταχυτητας


Το FTTB μπορει να εχει καλυτερο κοστος/ταχυτητα, αλλα το κοστος/χαρακτηριστικα υπηρεσιας ειναι χειροτερο. Αυτο οφειλεται κυρίως στο οτι το μεγαλυτερο κοστος στις fiber υλοποιησεις ειναι το σκαψιμο. Και αφου σκαβεις που σκαβεις τοσες χιλιαδες χιλιομετρα για να βαλεις σε καθε κτιριο, γιατι να μη βαλεις εξτρα ινες ωστε να καλυπτεις το καθε διαμερισμα? Θελει λιγο μεγαλυτερο/βαθυτερο χαντακι και παραπανω σωληνες αλλα η διαφορα το αξιζει γιατι σου δινει νεα επιπεδα υπηρεσιας που πριν δε μπορουσαν να δωθουν. Επισης ειναι πολυ πιο competition-friendly μοντελο λογω αποδεσμοποιησης της ινας.

Βεβαια, το σκαψιμο χιλιαδων χιλιομετρων ειναι ενα προβλημα με το υφισταμενο πλαισιο και γι'αυτο ειπα οτι με το υφισταμενο πλαισιο το max ειναι η μεταπωληση LLU. FTTB κανουν οι παροχοι και τωρα αλλα μονο οπου εχουν σιγουρη ζητηση. Δλδ δε πανε να καλυψουν μια περιοχη, ολους τους δρομους, και μετα να πουν "θελει κανεις FTTB?". Κανεις αιτηση και παιρνεις FTTB απ'το πλησιεστερο φρεατιο τους. Ενδεχομενως να πληρωνεις εσυ και το σκαψιμο. Φυσικα η τιμη ειναι τιμη μισθωμενου - οποτε αξιζει για τον εναλλακτικο να ασχοληθει.

----------


## AssVas

> ... Επομενο σταδιο απεξαρτησης δε προβλεπεται στο υφισταμενο πλαισιο (δε θεωρειται εφικτη η παραλληλοποιηση του δικτυου χαλκου) - αρα μπορουμε να πουμε οτι εχουν ανεβει στο maximum σκαλι του ladder of investment. Οσο ενας εναλλακτικος ανεβαινει στο ladder, τοσο πιο βιωσιμος γινεται - και αυτο εχει θετικες προεκτασεις για τη τιμολογιακη πολιτικη των προϊοντων του (και κατ'επεκταση τις τιμες στις οποιες αγοραζουμε - εφοσον η αγορα δεν εχει γινει καρτελ αλλα ειναι οντως ανταγωνιστικη).


Κανένας δεν εμπόδισε τους εναλλακτικούς να φτιάξουν πραγματικά το δικό τους αυτόνομο ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο , τα λεφτά τους εμπόδισαν, εδώ χρωστάνε τα κέρατά τους , θα κάτσουν να επενδύσουν κιόλας ;

 Δεν υπάρχει μονο ο χαλκ χογκαν  , παραδείγματα υπάρχουν στο εξωτερικό μπόλικα απλά εδώ στο Ελλαδιστάν μας αρέσει να μην κάνουμε την αυτοκριτική μας και να ρίχνουμε ευθύνες παντού πλύν εαυτών. Ας μη τρελαθούμε η αγορά είναι καρτέλ στα πάντα στην Ελλάδα εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, στις τηλεποικινωνίες δε θα χαμε;

----------


## MNP-10

> Ας μη τρελαθούμε η αγορά είναι καρτέλ στα πάντα στην Ελλάδα εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, στις τηλεποικινωνίες δε θα χαμε;


Η σταθερη και το ιντερνετ _ακομα_ δεν ειναι καρτελ. Η κινητη ειναι.

----------


## SfH

> Θυμαμαι στα πατησια,τη μια σκαβανε για δικτυα κ πριν στεγνωσει εσκαβαν για φυσικο αεριο,ελεος πια!*τα δικα μας λεφτα ειναι!*


Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις ακριβώς τι εννοείς ? Ποιά λεφτά είναι δικά μας ? ΟΤΕ/ΔΕΗ/ΔΕΠΑ/κτλ είναι όλες Α.Ε . Το κράτος λογικά έχει έσοδα από τα σκαψίματα, όχι το αντίθετο.

----------


## Sebu

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=304276


Επειδή δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω το τεχνικό κομμάτι στο λινκ που παρέθεσες. Θέλει να πει ο ποιητής ότι θα έχουν πρόσβαση στους αγωγούς και τα φρεάτια για να περάσουν και δικά τους καλώδια, ή θα μπορούν όπως τώρα με το χαλκό και τα ΚΑΦΑΟ, να εκμισθώνουν απο τον ΟΤΕ οπτικές ίνες (απο αυτες που περναει τωρα ο ΟΤΕ) και θεσεις στις καμπινες του vDSL???

----------


## EvilHawk

> Και εδω θα κανω μια προβλεψη για να την κανω quote στο μελλον και να γελαω :


Να κάνεις προβλέψεις, δεν λέω, καλό είναι όμως να παρακολουθείς τις εξελίξεις του Ρυθμιστή για να είναι πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα τα οικονομικά μοντέλα που χρησιμοποιείς ...  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: EvilHawk πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Επειδή δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω το τεχνικό κομμάτι στο λινκ που παρέθεσες. Θέλει να πει ο ποιητής ότι θα έχουν πρόσβαση στους αγωγούς και τα φρεάτια για να περάσουν και δικά τους καλώδια, ή θα μπορούν όπως τώρα με το χαλκό και τα ΚΑΦΑΟ, να εκμισθώνουν απο τον ΟΤΕ οπτικές ίνες (απο αυτες που περναει τωρα ο ΟΤΕ) και θεσεις στις καμπινες του vDSL???


Ακριβώς ...

----------


## emeliss

> Θέλει να πει ο ποιητής ότι θα έχουν πρόσβαση στους αγωγούς και τα φρεάτια για να περάσουν και δικά τους καλώδια, ή θα μπορούν όπως τώρα με το χαλκό και τα ΚΑΦΑΟ, να εκμισθώνουν απο τον ΟΤΕ οπτικές ίνες (απο αυτες που περναει τωρα ο ΟΤΕ) και θεσεις στις καμπινες του vDSL???


Θεωρητικά όλα τα παραπάνω. Στην πράξη μένει να δούμε.

----------


## AssVas

> Η σταθερη και το ιντερνετ _ακομα_ δεν ειναι καρτελ. Η κινητη ειναι.


ποιοι δεν είναι καρτέλ; οι εναλλακτικοί;  :Very Happy:  σαφέστατα και είναι , απόψεις ανταλλάσουμε  :Wink: 
απλα δεν φαίνονται τόσο . 

Τεσπα θα παρακαλέσω τους συμφορουμητες να μείνουμε εντός του Θέματος . Σαν κάτοικος Του δήμου μου εκτός απο όλους τους Βάζελους, έχει και κάτι καλό - vdsl :P

----------


## EvilHawk

> Θεωρητικά όλα τα παραπάνω. Στην πράξη μένει να δούμε.


Τι να δούμε, ο ρυθμιστής έχει προβλέψει ήδη και ο CEO του OTE στο συνέδριο για τα NGA φέτος το καλοκαίρι το δήλωσε ξεκάθαρα σε σχετική ερώτηση μας ...

----------


## emeliss

> Τι να δούμε, ο ρυθμιστής έχει προβλέψει ήδη και ο CEO του OTE στο συνέδριο για τα NGA φέτος το καλοκαίρι το δήλωσε ξεκάθαρα σε σχετική ερώτηση μας ...


Θα έχει χώρο στην καμπίνα; Θα έχει ελεύθερες σωλήνες; Θα έχει χώρο στα φρεάτια; Θα έχει ελεύθερες ίνες; Θα έχει χώρο να μπει και άλλη καμπίνα;

----------


## Sebu

> Θεωρητικά όλα τα παραπάνω. Στην πράξη μένει να δούμε.


 Αλλο το ενα αλλο το αλλο

Στην 1η περιπτωση απλα ο ΟΤΕ ανοιγει τα φρεατια αλλα ο εναλλακτικος πρεπει να περασει δικες του ινες αρα εχει το κοστος της ινας και του εξοπλισμου διασυνδεσης (που ειναι σημαντικο- ο ΟΤΕ απλα επιβαρυνεται και με τα σκαπτικα/τελη διελευσης, υποθετουμε οτι ινες και εξοπλισμος θα τους κοστισουν το ιδιο).

Στην 2η απλά εκμισθώνει το έτοιμο δίκτυο που έστησε ο ΟΤΕ (οτι κανει τωρα και στο adsl) με σαφως χαμηλοτερο κοστος. Αν μαλιστα καποιοι στα δικα τους dslam βαλουν και εξοπλισμο vDSL (λεμε τωρα) θα λειτουργουν οπως τωρα και οχι σε καθεστως ΑΡΥΣ.
Δεν θα χρειαζεται δλδ να εχεις γραμμη vDSL απο ΟΤΕ και να διαλεγεις τον παροχο σου αλλα θα λεω κατευθειαν στη ΝετΟνε θελω vDSL και απλα εκεινη θα πρεπει
(α) να εχει βαλει καταλληλο εξοπλισμο στο dslam της
(β) να εκμισθωσει μια οπτικη απο τον ΟΤΕ, απο το dslam μεχρι την καμπινα κοντα στο σπιτι μου
(γ) να εκμισθωσει τον βροχο απο την καμπινα μεχρι τον κατανεμητη (οπως κανει και τωρα ετσι και αλλιως)

Ανεφερα την ΝετΟνε γιατι δινει Voip τηλεφωνια. Δεν ξερω αν μπορει μεσω οπτικης να δοθει παραδοσιακη τηλεφωνια (πιστευω πως οχι) και μαλλον ο ΟΤΕ σε αυτους τους συνδρομητες θα δωσει voip ή pseudo voip (δλδ εσυ θα κουμπωνεις το τηλεφωνο στην πριζα και οχι στο ρουτερ, αλλα παρολα αυτα θα ειναι voip).

----------


## EvilHawk

> Θα έχει χώρο στην καμπίνα; Θα έχει ελεύθερες σωλήνες; Θα έχει χώρο στα φρεάτια; Θα έχει ελεύθερες ίνες; Θα έχει χώρο να μπει και άλλη καμπίνα;


Καλά εσύ το πήγες μακριά, μιλάς για κάποιους που θα θέλουν να κάνουν επενδύσεις  :Razz: , θα βολευτούν με παροχή πρόσβασης ΧΕΠ (bitstream)

----------


## kopriniotis

> το isdn ξέρεις έχει πολλά παραπάνω απο απλά internet,  ακόμα όταν το έβαλε, δεν είχαν adsl εξώ  (εκτός απο καμία Σούηδια)   ναι το κράτησε πολύ,  αλλά και πάλι όταν ξεκίνησε με τα 384 στο εξωτερικό είχαν 512 ή ογκοχρεώση
> 
> το δεν έχει ανταγωνιστή ξέχνα το,  έχει την ΕΕΤΤ και το ΣΙΑ status,  αλήθεια το κρατικό σχέδιο τι έγινε;
> 
> Ακόμα πρόσεξε,  το vdsl,  θέλει κάποια υποδομή προς το καφάο,  αυτή η υποδομή αύριο μπορεί άνετα να γίνει fiber to the home,    απλά σκάβουν 600 μετρά και είσαι έτοιμος 
> 
> Ααα ναι ξέρω θα μου πείς για την Βουλγαρία που έχουν ethernet στην οικοδομή και εσωτερικά στο δίκτυο τους (όχι καθαρό internet access)
> 
> ........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> ...


δε μπορώ να πω για όλες τις περιπτώσεις μιλάω για αθήνα που μένω και για επαρχία που ξέρω σίγουρα από συγγενείς και γνωστούς που έχουν εναλλακτικούς δεν μου έχουν εκφράσει πότε παράπονα ιδιαίτερα ψιλά πράγματα μόνο

----------


## MNP-10

> Να κάνεις προβλέψεις, δεν λέω, καλό είναι όμως να παρακολουθείς τις εξελίξεις του Ρυθμιστή για να είναι πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα τα οικονομικά μοντέλα που χρησιμοποιείς ...


Δε χρησιμοποιησα καποιο οικονομικο μοντελο στην αναλυση - μονο trends σε χρονικη ακολουθια γεγονοτων τα οποια - εφοσον οι εναλλακτικοι επενδυσουν στο VDSL, οπως στο ADSL - ο ΟΤΕ θα εχει καθε λογο να επαναλαβει (ορθολογικα το επραξε στο παρελθον, ορθολογικα θα το πραξει και στο μελλον - αν δε το πραξει στο μελλον σημαινει οτι θα εχει κανει λαθος στο παρελθον ή οτι οι συνθηκες ειναι ανομεις - πχ οι εναλλακτικοι δεν επενδυσαν στο VDSL).

1) Οσο οι εναλλακτικοι κρεμονται απο bitstream = υψηλη τιμη χονδρικης (2003-2008 στο ADSL)

2) Μολις οι εναλλακτικοι απεξαρτηθουν απ'το bitstream = χαμηλη τιμη χονδρικης (2009-2010 στο ADSL) και τραβηγμα του χαλιου κατω απο τα ποδια. Γιατι ο εναλλακτικος φτιαχνει το μοντελο βιωσιμοτητας του LLU με 13 ως 27Ε την χονδρικη ΑΡΥΣ η οποια ομως σε μια νυχτα πεφτει στα 9-11 "ετσι ξαφνικα"  :Whistle: 
...

αρα

1) Οσο οι εναλλακτικοι κρεμονται στο VDSL ΑΡΥΣ ο ΟΤΕ εχει καθε λογο να εχει υψηλη τιμη χοντρικης

2) Αμα/οταν απεξαρτηθουν οι εναλλακτικοι τοτε εχει καθε λογο ο ΟΤΕ να ριξει τη χονδρικη γιατι αλλιως θα υποσκαπτει ο ιδιος την ανταγωνιστικοτητα του (το κοστος υποβροχου θα ειναι πολυ χαμηλοτερο σε σχεση με το VDSL ΑΡΥΣ αρα το VDSL ΟΤΕ θα βγαινει μη-ανταγωνιστικο).

Οπως βλεπεις η προβλεψη βασιζεται σε trends τα οποια εχουν επαναληφθει στο παρελθον - με τη προϋποθεση οτι οι εναλλακτικοι θα επενδυσουν ωστε να εχουμε επαναληψη του trend. Ετσι θα εχουμε το παραδοξο στην αρχη ο ΟΤΕ να κλαιγεται οτι η υπηρεσια του (VDSL) εχει υποκοστολογηθει στη χονδρικη για να εχει φθηνη τιμη χονδρικης (σταχτη στα ματια) ενω μετα ο ιδιος θα τη ριξει 2 φορες κατω για να μη τον χτυπανε οι εναλλακτικοι στον υποβροχο και θα φωναζει οτι "η ΕΕΤΤ τον υποχρεωνει να πουλαει ακριβα στη λιανικη" (ενω θα πουλαει πιο φθηνα απ'οτι πριν πουλαγε στη χονδρικη την οποια ελεγε οτι ειναι λιγη  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy: )

----------


## sdikr

> Δε χρησιμοποιησα καποιο οικονομικο μοντελο στην αναλυση - μονο trends σε χρονικη ακολουθια γεγονοτων τα οποια - εφοσον οι εναλλακτικοι επενδυσουν στο VDSL, οπως στο ADSL - ο ΟΤΕ θα εχει καθε λογο να επαναλαβει (ορθολογικα το επραξε στο παρελθον, ορθολογικα θα το πραξει και στο μελλον - αν δε το πραξει στο μελλον σημαινει οτι θα εχει κανει λαθος στο παρελθον ή οτι οι συνθηκες ειναι ανομεις - πχ οι εναλλακτικοι δεν επενδυσαν στο VDSL).
> 
> 1) Οσο οι εναλλακτικοι κρεμονται απο bitstream = υψηλη τιμη χονδρικης (2003-2008 στο ADSL)
> 
> 2) Μολις οι εναλλακτικοι απεξαρτηθουν απ'το bitstream = χαμηλη τιμη χονδρικης (2009-2010 στο ADSL) και τραβηγμα του χαλιου κατω απο τα ποδια. Γιατι ο εναλλακτικος φτιαχνει το μοντελο βιωσιμοτητας του LLU με 13 ως 27Ε την χονδρικη ΑΡΥΣ η οποια ομως σε μια νυχτα πεφτει στα 9-11 "ετσι ξαφνικα" 
> ...
> 
> αρα
> 
> ...


Ξέρεις όταν αγοράζεις εξοπλισμό, πχ αν πάρεις 1000 πόρτες έχεις μεγάλο κόστος,  αν πάρεις 10000  το κόστος ανα πόρτα πέφτει.

όπως και ο υπόλοιπος εξοπλισμός, που φυσικά έχει κάποιο περίοδο απόσβεσης,  πχ το 2003  ήταν μεγάλο το πόσο το 2010  δεν υπάρχει  :Razz: 

Απο την μία φωνάζεις για το ότι τα 10 ευρώ για τον βρόχο είναι πολλά και απο την άλλη λες οτι τα 23 για βρόχο, εξοπλισμό, διασύνδεση είναι πάλι πολλά,  όταν αφορά τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά όταν αφορά τους εναλλακτικούς λές ότι δεν βγαίνουν (με τον εξοπλισμό - διασύνδεση) όταν κόβουν τον βρόχο,  μπέρδεμα

----------


## MNP-10

> Ξέρεις όταν αγοράζεις εξοπλισμό, πχ αν πάρεις 1000 πόρτες έχεις μεγάλο κόστος,  αν πάρεις 10000  το κόστος ανα πόρτα πέφτει.
> 
> όπως και ο υπόλοιπος εξοπλισμός, που φυσικά έχει κάποιο περίοδο απόσβεσης,  πχ το 2003  ήταν μεγάλο το πόσο το 2010  δεν υπάρχει


Σε διαβεβαιω οτι οταν ο ΟΤΕ εριξε πχ τα 8 MBPS στη χονδρικη πριν 2 χρονια απο τα 26-27Ε στα 11Ε, δεν ηταν επειδη εκανε αποσβεση σε μια νυχτα τον εξοπλισμο του αλλα επειδη ειχε εμπορικους λογους. Βλεπεις με ADSL 8αρα στα 60Ε και 24αρα που επρεπε να παιξει φθηνα, δε γινοταν δουλεια σε σχεση με τα LLU που επαιρνες 24αρα με 20κατι ευρω. Αρα επρεπε να ριξει δραματικα ο ΟΤΕ για να γινει ανταγωνιστικος.




> Απο την μία φωνάζεις για το ότι τα 10 ευρώ για τον βρόχο είναι πολλά και απο την άλλη λες οτι τα 23 για βρόχο, εξοπλισμό, διασύνδεση είναι πάλι πολλά,  όταν αφορά τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά όταν αφορά τους εναλλακτικούς λές ότι δεν βγαίνουν (με τον εξοπλισμό - διασύνδεση) όταν κόβουν τον βρόχο,  μπέρδεμα


Δεν υπαρχει κανενα μπερδεμα. Οι double play υπηρεσιες στην Ελλαδα δε θα επρεπε να τιμολογουνται πανω απο 25Ε το μηνα. Το οποιο, με δεδομενο οτι εχουμε ουτε το 40-50% της αγοραστικης δυναμης αλλων χωρων, ειναι σαν να λεμε 50-60+ ευρω σε σχεση με δεδομενα δυτικης ευρωπης.

Οταν λεω για το βροχο οτι ειναι πολλα, ειναι επειδη οντως ειναι πολλα.

Οταν λεω οτι ο εναλλακτικος δε βγαινει, ειναι επειδη οντως ο εναλλακτικος δε βγαινει. 

Το κλειδι για να λυσεις το παραδοξο ειναι το εξης: Ο εναλλακτικος δε βγαινει επειδη τα 23 πχ ειναι λιγα. Αυτο συμβαινει γιατι το θεσμικο πλαισιο ειναι τετοιο που αν ο εναλλακτικος παρει απο σενα πχ 23, τοτε τα 20 τουλαχιστον θα πανε στον ΟΤΕ και το ΚΡΑΤΟΣ. Αρα πως να βγει ο εναλλακτικος οταν εχει 3Ε πχ για να κανει ολα τα αλλα? Επομενως θα ειναι σφοδρα ζημιογονος.

Η λυση φυσικα δεν ειναι ο εναλλακτικος να χρεωνει 50, αλλα να μην του παιρνει ο ΟΤΕ και το ΚΡΑΤΟΣ οσα του παιρνει. Το ΚΡΑΤΟΣ θα παιρνει αναλογικα λιγοτερα, εφοσον και ο ΟΤΕ χρεωνει λιγοτερο στη χονδρικη (για το οποιο δεν ευθυνεται ο ΟΤΕ, αλλα η ΕΕΤΤ - ο ΟΤΕ καλα κανει και ζηταει οτι θελει, δεν ειναι δικη του ευθυνη οταν η ΕΕΤΤ τα εγκρινει). 

Πχ αν εχεις τιμολογιο χονδρικης 10, τοτε ο ΦΠΑ σου στη λιανικη βγαινει +2.3. Αν εχεις τιμολογιο χονδρικης 20, τοτε και ο ΦΠΑ σου στη λιανικη θα βγει +4.6. Αρα το σημειο κλειδι ειναι η αγορα χονδρικης, ακομα και για τα λεφτα που παιρνει το κρατος.

----------


## maik

Ακομα ενα νημα που θα καταληξει ολοι vs σεντονια MNP-10.

----------


## WAntilles

> Οι double play υπηρεσιες στην Ελλαδα δε θα επρεπε να τιμολογουνται πανω απο 25Ε το μηνα.


Των Εναλλακτικών, ή του ΟΤΕ;

Διότι "Τσαλουχίδης και Σαβίσεβιτς, δεν παίζουν το ίδιο σπορ". (*)



(*)
*Spoiler:*




			Ρήση Γεωργίου

----------


## MNP-10

> Των Εναλλακτικών, ή του ΟΤΕ;
> 
> Διότι "Τσαλουχίδης και Σαβίσεβιτς, δεν παίζουν το ίδιο σπορ". (*)
> 
> 
> 
> (*)
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> ...


25 του ΟΤΕ. Οι αλλοι θα επρεπε να ειναι πιο κατω ακομα.

----------


## Necordeath

> 25 του ΟΤΕ. Οι αλλοι θα επρεπε να ειναι πιο κατω ακομα.


Και αυτό γιατί;
Ο ΟΤΕ φτιάχνει τα κυκλώματα, τους τα πουλάει, και αυτοί θα έχουν το ίδιο τελικό προϊον σε χαμηλότερη τιμή; Δηλαδή κάνει τη δουλειά για να βγάλουν χρήμτατα οι εναλλακτικοί;

Αν μιλάμε πάντα ότι τα πουλάει σε τιμή κόστους στους εναλλακτικούς.

----------


## MNP-10

> Και αυτό γιατί;
> Ο ΟΤΕ φτιάχνει τα κυκλώματα, τους τα πουλάει, και αυτοί θα έχουν το ίδιο τελικό προϊον σε χαμηλότερη τιμή; Δηλαδή κάνει τη δουλειά για να βγάλουν χρήμτατα οι εναλλακτικοί;


Εχει να κανει με αντι-ανταγωνιστικους νομους οπου αυτος που ειναι ο αποκλειστικος προμηθευτης ενος προϊοντος (εν προκειμενω χερσαια δικτυα) δε μπορει να δραστηριοποιειται στη λιανικη πεταγοντας "εξω" τους αλλους λιανεμπορους.

Πχ αν ειμαι ο μοναδικος αλευρεμπορας, ειμαι και ο μοναδικος που μπορω να ανοιξω φουρνους για ψωμι. Αρα εχω 2 επιπεδα στη δουλεια μου. Το αλευρι (πρωτη υλη) και το ψωμι (προϊον).

Για να ανοιξουν και αλλοι φουρνοι πρεπει να τους πουλαω αλευρι προκειμενου να φτιαξουν ψωμι. Μαλιστα, πρεπει το αλευρι να το πουλαω σε τιμη τετοια οπου το ψωμι των αλλων να μη βγαινει κατευθειαν ακριβοτερο απ'το δικο μου - γιατι κατι τετοιο θα σημαινε οτι δε γινεται να με ανταγωνιστει κανεις. Αυτα λεει χονδρικα και απλοποιημενα ο αντι-ανταγωνιστικος νομος. Ετσι, με παρομοιο τροπο, και ο ΟΤΕ ειναι υποχρεωμενος την πρωτη υλη του (δικτυα) να την πουλαει στη χονδρικη αφου ειναι αποκλειστικος προμηθευτης.

Ειναι πονεμενη συζητηση το θεμα της μεταπωλησης, της κοστοστρεφειας κτλ κτλ.

----------


## grekop

Βέβαια μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε δημόσιες υποδομές εν προκειμένω το τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο , προιόν σαν το αλέυρι; Δηλαδή θα μπορούσα (ιδεατά μιλώντας) να αγοράσω όλο το τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο μια χώρας και το πουλήσω για χαλκό;

----------


## MNP-10

> Βέβαια μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε δημόσιες υποδομές εν προκειμένω το τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο , προιόν σαν το αλέυρι; Δηλαδή θα μπορούσα (ιδεατά μιλώντας) να αγοράσω όλο το τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο μια χώρας και το πουλήσω για χαλκό;


Θεωρητικα δε συμφερει κανεναν αγοραστη να το κανει γιατι η αξια του χαλκου ειναι πολυ μικροτερη απ'αυτη του δικτυου.

Παντως, γενικα με τα προϊοντα ειναι καλυτερη η κατασταση. Πχ το αλευρι εχει διεξοδο γιατι μπορεις να κανεις εισαγωγες. Στις υποδομες η κατασταση ειναι χειροτερη γιατι δε μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα - κρεμεσαι απολυτα απ'τον χονδρεμπορο και υπαρχουν πρακτικα μηδενικοι τροποι παρακαμψης. 

Ως εκ τουτου ολες οι σχετικες αγορες (ειτε προκειται για τον απλο βροχο, ειτε για την ΑΡΥΣ, ειτε για το VDSL και τον υποβροχο) ρυθμιζονται, θεωρητικα με ταση προς κοστοστρεφεια. Η πραξη βεβαια απεχει πολυ (η τιμολογηση ειναι τσιμπημενη).

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

> Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις ακριβώς τι εννοείς ? Ποιά λεφτά είναι δικά μας ? ΟΤΕ/ΔΕΗ/ΔΕΠΑ/κτλ είναι όλες Α.Ε . Το κράτος λογικά έχει έσοδα από τα σκαψίματα, όχι το αντίθετο.


1ον οταν περνανε αυτοι κ διαλυουν πεζοδρομια κδρομους κ μετα με τα μπαλωματα που γινονται στο δρομο,χαλανε στην πρωτη βροχη κ καποια στιγμη αναγκαζονται να επισκευαζουν κ ναναι μονιμως μαπα  ο δρομος,ειναι κοστος,2ον με το να μου διαλυεται το αμαξι κ να θελω αμορτισερ καθε 50.000χλμ οταν στο εξωτερικο δεν ξερουν τι ειναι αυτο το εξαρτημα,3ον οταν καποιοι απο αυτους τους φορεις εχουν κ το δημοσιο μετοχο,φυσικα κ ειναι εξοδο,δε πληρωνουν εργολαβους για να σκαβουν?ακομα κ η ΔΕΗ,το οτι ειναι ΑΕ δεν λεει κατι..
Κ γενικα,ακομα κ την ταλαιπωρια που τραβαμε την κοστολογω,γιατι οταν μου σπανε τα νευρα εχω φθορα στην υγεια μου  κ μελλοντικα κοστος,ολα κοστολογουνται..
κ επειδη θυμαμαι τι σκαψιματα εχω ζησει κ επειδη εχω φαει κ 4 μετακομισεις κ παντα ολο καπου θα τυχαινουν γιαυτο με αγχωνει η ιδεα παλι..

----------


## WAntilles

Φυσικό είναι να εκνευρίζεσαι αφού χρησιμοποιείς το ΙΧ σου.

Μηναία κάρτα απεριορίστων διαδρομών του ΟΑΣΑ με απ' όλα, ΜΜΜ, και τέρμα στα νεύρα.

----------


## sdikr

> Θεωρητικα δε συμφερει κανεναν αγοραστη να το κανει γιατι η αξια του χαλκου ειναι πολυ μικροτερη απ'αυτη του δικτυου.
> 
> Παντως, γενικα με τα προϊοντα ειναι καλυτερη η κατασταση. Πχ το αλευρι εχει διεξοδο γιατι μπορεις να κανεις εισαγωγες. Στις υποδομες η κατασταση ειναι χειροτερη γιατι δε μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα - κρεμεσαι απολυτα απ'τον χονδρεμπορο και υπαρχουν πρακτικα μηδενικοι τροποι παρακαμψης. 
> 
> Ως εκ τουτου ολες οι σχετικες αγορες (ειτε προκειται για τον απλο βροχο, ειτε για την ΑΡΥΣ, ειτε για το VDSL και τον υποβροχο) ρυθμιζονται, θεωρητικα με ταση προς κοστοστρεφεια. Η πραξη βεβαια απεχει πολυ (η τιμολογηση ειναι τσιμπημενη).


Συνεχίζεις να λές το ίδιο πράγμα ξανά και ξανά, η κοστοστρέφεια έχει γίνει απο την ΕΕΤΤ με συνεργείο εκτός Ελλάδος.

Άλλο το ότι δεν αρέσει σε μερικούς το αποτέλεσμά

Αλλά εκεί θα συνεχίσεις να μιλάς για πακετόκοφτές (που δεν υπήρξαν πότε απλά αδυναμία του ΑΤΜ *PPPOA)  και για τον έλεγχο κοστοστρέφειας

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

> Φυσικό είναι να εκνευρίζεσαι αφού χρησιμοποιείς το ΙΧ σου.
> 
> Μηναία κάρτα απεριορίστων διαδρομών του ΟΑΣΑ με απ' όλα, ΜΜΜ, και τέρμα στα νεύρα.


σε πληροφορω οτι χρησιμοποιω τα ποδια μου γτ αν κ εμενα σε πολυ καλη περιοχη,ηρθα να μεινω κοντα στη δουλεια μου,για να μην παιρνω αμαξι,διοτι με ΜΜΜ ηθελα πανω απο 2 ωρες(μπορει κ μια στην κωλοφαρδια που τα πετυχαινα ολα ακτριβως),αλλα εκτος οτι ειμαι ποδηλατης κ πληρωνω πιο ακριβα την ταλαιπωρια,με καταπονησεις στη μεση κ ζημιες στο ποδηλατο οπως κομενες ακτινες
μετακινουμαι σε διαδρομες που με συγκοινωνιες θελω ωρες ,για μιση ωρα δρομο,κ πιστεψε με δε τον εχω για χασιμο...ειδικα οταν δουλευεις 6ημερο,δε λεει..
επισης στην επαρχια απο οπου καταγομαι δεν υπαρχουν συγκοινωνιες (σε μικρες πολεις) κ αναγκαστικα το χρησιμοποιεις,εκει να δεις σκαψιματα..
τεσπα μην χαλαω το τοπικ,απλα εξετασα μια παραμετρο της ειδησης που καποιους μας νοιαζει απο πολλες πλευρες..

----------


## MNP-10

> Συνεχίζεις να λές το ίδιο πράγμα ξανά και ξανά, η κοστοστρέφεια έχει γίνει απο την ΕΕΤΤ με συνεργείο εκτός Ελλάδος.
> 
> Άλλο το ότι δεν αρέσει σε μερικούς το αποτέλεσμά


Δε μ'ενδιαφερει ποιος την εκανε, μ'ενδιαφερει το αποτελεσμα. Υπενθυμιζω ενα παραδειγμα: Ενεργοποιηση ΟΤΕ 35 ευρω. Ενεργοποιηση LLU στη "κοστοστρεφη χονδρικη" 68 χωρις τη κρατικη Φ(Α)ΠΑ.

Λιανικη < Χονδρικη = Αυταποδεικτα μη-κοστοστρεφης.

Δεν ειναι θεμα "τι μου αρεσει", ειναι πραγματα που αντικειμενικα και μαθηματικα αποδεικνυονται ως αληθη.

----------


## sdikr

> Δε μ'ενδιαφερει ποιος την εκανε, μ'ενδιαφερει το αποτελεσμα. Υπενθυμιζω ενα παραδειγμα: Ενεργοποιηση ΟΤΕ 35 ευρω. Ενεργοποιηση LLU στη "κοστοστρεφη χονδρικη" 68 χωρις τη κρατικη Φ(Α)ΠΑ.
> 
> Λιανικη < Χονδρικη = Αυταποδεικτα μη-κοστοστρεφης.
> 
> Δεν ειναι θεμα "τι μου αρεσει", ειναι πραγματα που αντικειμενικα και μαθηματικα αποδεικνυονται ως αληθη.



μέχρι και λαθος quote Με έκανες  αου!

Για πες μου οι Εναλλακτικοί δεν δίνουν δωρεάν την ενεργοποίηση;  μαζί με το 12μηνό συμβόλαιο;

αν πας στον ΟΤΕ χωρίς συμβόλαιο  έχεις 35, + 45  για να πάρεις τηλέφωνο + Internet

Λογικά λοιπόν στον έλεγχο βάλανε μέσα και τα έξοδα απόσβεσης,  και τον χρόνο απόσβεσης  και πολλά αλλά που απλά δεν τα ξέρουμε

Σε αλλό νήμα έλεγες, οτι αν βγάλουμε το  internet feed απο έξω  (πχ ΑΡΥΣ)  πάλι οι εναλλακτικοί δεν βγαίνουν με τα 40 - 10 (- φπα)

----------


## Takis_Kal

Στη Καλαματα οπτικες περασαν πριν 2 χρονια σχεδον .Ακομα περιμενουμε τις θα τισ κανουν

----------


## SfH

> Στη Καλαματα οπτικες περασαν πριν 2 χρονια σχεδον .Ακομα περιμενουμε τις θα τισ κανουν


Επειδή δε δίνουν vdsl/ftth/κτλ , δε σημαίνει ότι δεν τις χρησιμοποιούν απαραίτητα  :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

> μέχρι και λαθος quote Με έκανες  αου!


Πηγα να γραψω κατι για τα ΜΜΜ, fixed...




> Για πες μου οι Εναλλακτικοί δεν δίνουν δωρεάν την ενεργοποίηση;  μαζί με το 12μηνό συμβόλαιο;


Εξαρταται τον εναλλακτικο. Αλλα σε καθε περιπτωση αυτο ειναι ασχετο με την ακριβεια της κοστοστρεφειας. 

Btw, η κοστοστρεφεια ειναι σχετικη με τη συζητηση μονο οσον αφορα τις τιμες του VDSL που θα δουμε.




> Λογικά λοιπόν στον έλεγχο βάλανε μέσα και τα έξοδα απόσβεσης,  και τον χρόνο απόσβεσης  και πολλά αλλά που απλά δεν τα ξέρουμε


Μη προσπαθεις να δικαιολογησεις τα αδικαιολογητα... λιανικη < χονδρικη δεν νοειται. Σε αλλες περιπτωσεις η ανεπαρκεια margin βιωσιμοτητας κανει κρα (πχ pstn ΟΤΕ 15 ευρω λιανικη vs τιμη βροχου στα 8.5+ ευρω). Καθε φορα που θα μου λες για εγκυρη κοστολογηση θα σου φερνω τεκμηρια για το αντιθετο.

Το VDSL δεν θα αποτελεσει εξαιρεση, οπως δεν αποτελεσε και το ADSL. Δλδ συγνωμη, η ΕΕΤΤ πχ εκρινε οτι η υπηρεσια ΑΡΥΣ 8 mbps εκανε 26Ε στη χονδρικη και μετα πηγε ο ΟΤΕ εκοψε μονος του τη τιμη στα 12Ε (για να γινει ανταγωνιστικοτερος στη λιανικη) και δεν ρωτησε ενας ανθρωπος σε υπευθυνη θεση: "συγνωμη ρε παιδια? Γιατι το εχουμε 26 τοσο καιρο οταν ο ΟΤΕ μονος του το κατεβαζει σε υποδιπλασιο επιπεδο?" Καταλαβαινεις ποσο αξιοπιστες ειναι οι "κοστοστρεφειες" και ποσο η ιστορια θα επαναληφθει με το VDSL.

Having said that, το εργο της κοστολογησης δεν ειναι παντα ευκολο. Πχ ο ΟΤΕ μπορει σημερα να σκαβει ενα ΚΑΦΑΟ για να βαλει μια νεα καμπινα VDSL-ready πχ, και αυτο να περασει σε εξοδα συντηρησης δικτυου last mile (ναι αυτα που πληρωνουν οι εναλλακτικοι με 8.5+ στο βροχο - _εμμεσως επιδοτωντας τις επενδυσεις του ΟΤΕ στο VDSL_). Αντε βρες το εσυ ως ΕΕΤΤ... θα τρεχεις πισω απο καθε καφαο να κανεις λογιστικο διαχωρισμο του τι αποτελει επενδυση, τι αποτελει πραγματικη συντηρηση κτλ κτλ? Πρακτικα αδυνατο.

----------


## Lagman

> Όπως αναρωτήθηκε κι άλλος, για ποιες 3 περιοχές μιλάμε στη Θεσσαλονίκη; Σταυρούπολη αν είναι στάνταρτ, ας το κάνουν ένα και με Αμπελόκηπους, μια που υπάρχει δίπλα μου και παράρτημα του ΟΤΕ 
> 
> Προσιτές σχετικά τιμές να΄χει και άνετα βάζω την πρώτη μέρα. Το Ping με το εξωτερικό είναι ότι μ΄ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο, λόγω παιχνιδιών. Θα αλλάξει κάτι;



Ελπίζω πως θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ρύθμισης του προφίλ στην VDSL.
*Να ανταποκρίνεται γρηγορότερα η γραμμή σε παιχνίδια η παραπλήσιες εφαρμογές*.

........Auto merged post: Lagman πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Eπίσης, τι θα απαντούσες σε κάποιον που όταν θα του μιλούσες για το ftth θα σου έλεγε "Τι το θέλετε τόσο bandwidth" ?


Μα δε θέλουμε τόσο bandwidth... καλύτερους χρόνους απόκρισης θέλουμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## MNP-10

> Ελπίζω πως θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ρύθμισης του προφίλ στην VDSL.
> *Να ανταποκρίνεται γρηγορότερα η γραμμή σε παιχνίδια η παραπλήσιες εφαρμογές*.


_Νομιζω_ οτι το interleave δε κλεινει στο VDSL2. Ενδεχομενως εχει λιγο πιο υψηλα pings απο ADSL με fastpath.

----------


## sdikr

> Πηγα να γραψω κατι για τα ΜΜΜ, fixed...
> 
> 
> 
> Εξαρταται τον εναλλακτικο. Αλλα σε καθε περιπτωση αυτο ειναι ασχετο με την ακριβεια της κοστοστρεφειας. 
> 
> Btw, η κοστοστρεφεια ειναι σχετικη με τη συζητηση μονο οσον αφορα τις τιμες του VDSL που θα δουμε.
> 
> 
> ...


Αν ήταν τόσο απλά θα το είχανε κάνει μόνοι τους,  αλλά τελικά ζήτησαν ατόμα που το έχουν ξανακάνει  (τον έλεγχο)

Αφού όμως δεν τα ξέρουμε τότε γιατί βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα;

βλέπεις είναι στις αποφάσεις οτι αυτοί που έχουν γενική άδεια θα πρέπει να βοηθήσουν και στην καθολική τηλεφωνία.

Κακώς βάζεις μέσα νούμερα που θα μπορούσαν να δουλέψουν μόνο στους Αμπελόκηπους Αθήνας.

(είδες βγάζω και εγω συμπεράσματα, My bad)

Και φυσικά ξαναλέω,  λιανική κάτω απο την χονδρική φυσικά και μπορείς να έχεις, το λένε προσφορά, το θέμα  είναι για πόσο θα πουλάς κάτω του κόστους

----------


## MNP-10

> Αν ήταν τόσο απλά θα το είχανε κάνει μόνοι τους,  αλλά τελικά ζήτησαν ατόμα που το έχουν ξανακάνει  (τον έλεγχο)


Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο αυτο. Ας πουμε οτι το συστημα εχει μια "τρυπα" και μπορουν καποιοι να το εκμεταλλευονται. Το σεναριο της τρυπας το εχω αναλυσει σε παλαιοτερα ποστ.




> Αφού όμως δεν τα ξέρουμε τότε γιατί βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα;


Προσωπικα θα απεφευγα το πρωτο πληθυντικο.




> Και φυσικά ξαναλέω,  λιανική κάτω απο την χονδρική φυσικά και μπορείς να έχεις, το λένε προσφορά, το θέμα  είναι για πόσο θα πουλάς κάτω του κόστους


Δεν ειναι ετσι - απαγορευεται απ'τον αντιανταγωνιστικο/αντιμονοπωλιακο νομο.

----------


## uncharted

> Μα δε θέλουμε τόσο bandwidth... καλύτερους χρόνους απόκρισης θέλουμε


το lag δεν μπορει να πεσει κατω απο 6-7ms σε οποιοδηποτε xDSL mode, οποτε ναι, θελουμε περισσοτερο bandwidth (κυριως στο upstream, γιατι τα 24 ειναι αρκετα)

----------


## SfH

> Νομιζω οτι το interleave δε κλεινει στο VDSL2. Ενδεχομενως εχει λιγο πιο υψηλα pings απο ADSL με fastpath.


Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι μπορεί να κλείσει και στο vdsl. Αυτό που δε γνωρίζω είναι εάν υπάρχουν πιθανά θέματα με το fastpath σε dslam/cpe/non-data υπηρεσίες/κτλ γενικά .




> το lag δεν μπορει να πεσει κατω απο 6-7ms σε οποιοδηποτε xDSL mode, οποτε ναι, θελουμε περισσοτερο bandwidth (κυριως στο upstream, γιατι τα 24 ειναι αρκετα)


Μόλις κοίταξα ένα αρχαίο hcom κύκλωμα ( τετρασύρματη 2άρα hdsl ) και μου δίνει 3-4ms με το απέναντι άκρο  :Wink:  Σε adsl βέβαια δεν έχω δει χαμηλότερα από αυτά που αναφέρεις .

----------


## MNP-10

> Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι μπορεί να κλείσει και στο vdsl. Αυτό που δε γνωρίζω είναι εάν υπάρχουν πιθανά θέματα με το fastpath σε dslam/cpe/non-data υπηρεσίες/κτλ γενικά .


Βρηκα ενα .pdf τωρα, λεει για self-configuration portal σε vdsl2 (οτι κλεινει το fastpath), αρα τελικα κομπλε. Τωρα τι ευρυτερες επιπτωσεις μπορει να εχει, αυτο μενει να το δουμε.

----------


## paraponiaris

το πιο σημαντικο ειναι οτι υπαρχουν επενδυσεις εν καιρω υφαισης!Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον ΟΤΕ κ καλα θα κανουν να τον αφησουν τιμολογιακα να κανει το παιχνιδι του γιατι εχουν αρχισει οι εναλλακτικοι (βεβαια κ εγω λογω χαμηλοτερης τιμολογισης  ειμαι σε αυτους) και λενε οτι εχουν το μεγαλυτερο ιδιοκτητο δικτυο...ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟΙ!ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΤΗ ΛΕΞΟΥΛΑ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΤΩΡΑ...

----------


## Lagman

> Βρηκα ενα .pdf τωρα, λεει για self-configuration portal σε vdsl2 (οτι κλεινει το fastpath), αρα τελικα κομπλε. Τωρα τι ευρυτερες επιπτωσεις μπορει να εχει, αυτο μενει να το δουμε.


Φαντάζομαι οτι αν θυσιάσεις bandwidth θα έχεις λιγότερα errors ...   :Very Happy:   !!!
Αντί 50Mbps να υπήρχε ένα προφίλ έστω 8 - 24Mbps  με καλύτερους χρόνους απόκρισης απο adsl   ...

Είμαι περίεργος να δω ποιοι δήμοι δεν επιτρέπουν τα σκαψίματα για τέτοια έργα...

----------


## Daemon

> το πιο σημαντικο ειναι οτι υπαρχουν επενδυσεις εν καιρω υφαισης!Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον ΟΤΕ κ καλα θα κανουν να τον αφησουν τιμολογιακα να κανει το παιχνιδι του γιατι εχουν αρχισει οι εναλλακτικοι (βεβαια κ εγω λογω χαμηλοτερης τιμολογισης ειμαι σε αυτους) και λενε οτι εχουν το μεγαλυτερο ιδιοκτητο δικτυο...ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟΙ!ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΤΗ ΛΕΞΟΥΛΑ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΤΩΡΑ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα από την σκοπιά της επένδυσης... ο ΟΤΕ θα είχε ήδη ξεκινήσει την υλοποιίηση αυτών των δικτύων, ωστόσο η ανακοινώσεις της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης περί ftth δημιουργούσαν αμφισβητήσεις για την ανταγωνιστηκότητα του vdsl μπροστά στο ftth, όπως είναι λογικό. Πλέον, αφού έχει αποκλειστεί αυτή η πιθανότητα, προχωράει στην υλοποίηση δικτύου νέας γενιάς. Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει νομική δυκλίδα και δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος ο ΟΤΕ να μισθώνει πόρτες vdsl στους εναλλακτικούς (όπως με το adsl), οπότε το βλέπω πολύ δύσκολο να δούμε από κάποιον εναλλακτικό σύντομα...η HOL και αν!!!! Το θέμα από εδώ και πέρα είναι πως θα εξαπλωθούν αυτά τα δίκτυα σε όλη την Αθήνα (ελπίζω σύντομα...δεν κρατιέμαι για να πω την αλήθεια και ας είμαι beta tester), να δημιουργηθούν και άλλες υπηρεσίες από τον ΟΤΕ (HD πολύ καλής ποιότητας-VOIP), και πάνω από όλα η τιμή της υπηρεσίας (ακόμα και 50Ε το μήνα μόνο για Internet θα είναι πολλά). Τέλος, δεν ξέρω τι απήχηση θα έχει η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία στο κοινό, φαντάζομαι ότι οι περισσότεροι θέλουν internet... νομίζω ότι αποσκοπεί περισσότερο σε επαγγελματίες και σε power users (that's me  :Smile:  )!!!! Καλή αρχή στον ΟΤΕ !!!

----------


## nm96027

Για να είμαστε ακριβείς:

Το FTTH δεν έχει αποκλειστεί ως πιθανότητα. Ο διαγωνισμός για την επιλογή μελετητή είναι σε εξέλιξη, έχουν κατατεθεί και έχουν ανοίξει οι προσφορές (μεταξύ των οποίων και μεγάλα ακαδημαϊκά ιδρύματα της χώρας) και έχουν κατατεθεί και ενστάσεις που έχουν κολλήσει την διαδικασία. 

Η ανάπτυξη δικτύου VDSL από τον ΟΤΕ περιπλέκει από την μία τα πράγματα αλλά και ίσως και τα απλοποιεί: με τον ένα ή άλλο τρόπο η σημερινή κυβέρνηση έχει εκδηλώσει την επιθυμία της για την συμμετοχή του ΟΤΕ στο FTTH και ενίοτε έχει δώσει σε αυτήν την συμμετοχή την έννοια της αναγκαίας προϋπόθεσης. Όταν και όποτε λοιπόν καταλήξουμε στο υλοποιήσιμο μοντέλο FTTH και εφόσον οι κυβερνητικές επιθυμίες γίνουν πραγματικότητα και το αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ, τότε το νέο δίκτυο VDSL θα "πέσει" μέσα στο νέο έργο. 

Όποιος ήταν στο τελευταίο συνέδριο της ΕΕΤΤ, ίσως θυμάται την ερώτηση που έκανε δημοσίως το adslgr στον κ. Βουρλούμη και την απάντηση που πήραμε... 

Έχω δε την υποψία, χωρίς να είναι τεχνική βεβαιότητα, πως στου Ζωγράφου οι 8 σωλήνες των 110mm γεμάτες με οπτικές ίνες, στοχεύουν σε κάτι παραπάνω από απλό vdsl....

----------


## Daemon

> Όταν και όποτε λοιπόν καταλήξουμε στο υλοποιήσιμο μοντέλο FTTH και εφόσον οι κυβερνητικές επιθυμίες γίνουν πραγματικότητα και το αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ, τότε το νέο δίκτυο VDSL θα "πέσει" μέσα στο νέο έργο.


Με την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στην Ελλάδα, νομίζω ότι το FTTH δεν αποτελεί προτεραιότητα. Σίγουρα ο διαγωνισμός κάτι δηλώνει, ωστόσο μένω σε αυτό που ανέφερες για το VDSL του ΟΤΕ... η κυβέρνηση έχει καταλάβει ότι δεν μπορεί να δώσει λεφτά για ένα τέτοιο έργο, επιδωτήσεις για ανάλογα έργα δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν, οπότε το έργο περνάει καθάρά στους ιδιώτες, άντε σε κανά δύο-τρεία χρόνια να δούμε να δώσει και κάτι το κράτος. Επίσης, δεν μετράς ότι τον ΟΤΕ δεν τον συμφέρει και πολύ να δώσει χρήματα το κράτος, γιατί μετά θα έχουν δικαίωμα να μπουν στο συγκεκριμένο δίκτυο οι εναλλακτικοί, κάτι το οποίο δεν το θέλει σίγουρα. Σίγουρα στο μέλλον θα προσπαθήσουν να γίνει ένα πάντρεμα vdsl και ftth, αλλά δεν νόμίζω ότι θα είναι πολύ άμεσο, και δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ με ποιες προυποθέσεις θα επιτραπεί κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## zoug100

Ας ελπισουμε οταν θα αρχισει η διαθεση του vdsl απο τον ΟΤΕ να ειναι σε προσιτες τιμες για τον καταναλωτη.
Και μακαρι αυτο το εργο να δωσει το εναυσμα στους εναλλακτικους παροχους να ξεκινησουν παρομοιες επενδυσεις.

----------


## maik

> Εχει να κανει με αντι-ανταγωνιστικους νομους οπου αυτος που ειναι ο αποκλειστικος προμηθευτης ενος προϊοντος (εν προκειμενω χερσαια δικτυα) δε μπορει να δραστηριοποιειται στη λιανικη πεταγοντας "εξω" τους αλλους λιανεμπορους.
> 
> .


Μονο που εδω δεν μιλαμε για τον ηδη υπαρχοντα χαλκο που εγινε με τα λεφτα του κρατους μπλα μπλα μπλα αλλα για ινες. *Μια νεα επενδυση δηλαδη που την κανει μια ιδιωτικη εταιρια.*  Στην οποια δεν ισχυει ο κανονας της καθολικοτητας της υπηρεσιας.
 Ετσι λοιπον μπορει να πουλαει οσο νομιζει οτι ειναι ναγκαιο για να κανει την αποσβεση του. 

Οποιο  θελει και μπορει να βαλει ινες ειναι ελευθερος. Εξαλου το παραμυθι των εναλακτικων για ιδιοκτητο που το ακουμε εδω και χρονια τι ειναι;

Αρχιστε τωρα τα κλαματα για τους κακους δημαρχους με τους φουσκωτους .

----------


## EvilHawk

> Having said that, το εργο της κοστολογησης δεν ειναι παντα ευκολο. Πχ ο ΟΤΕ μπορει σημερα να σκαβει ενα ΚΑΦΑΟ για να βαλει μια νεα καμπινα VDSL-ready πχ, και αυτο να περασει σε εξοδα συντηρησης δικτυου last mile (ναι αυτα που πληρωνουν οι εναλλακτικοι με 8.5+ στο βροχο - _εμμεσως επιδοτωντας τις επενδυσεις του ΟΤΕ στο VDSL_). Αντε βρες το εσυ ως ΕΕΤΤ... θα τρεχεις πισω απο καθε καφαο να κανεις λογιστικο διαχωρισμο του τι αποτελει επενδυση, τι αποτελει πραγματικη συντηρηση κτλ κτλ? Πρακτικα αδυνατο.


Όντως το έργο της κοστολόγησης είναι δύσκολο, ειδικά όταν το κατέχεις το άθλημα, διαφορετικά το αντιμετωπίζεις το θέμα σαν να είναι μπακάλικο και όχι εταιρεία με τμήμα κοστολόγησης, αναλυτική λογιστική και υποχρέωση για τήρηση διεθνών λογιστικών προτύπων.

----------


## iakinthos

> Είμαι περίεργος να δω ποιοι δήμοι δεν επιτρέπουν τα σκαψίματα για τέτοια έργα...


Κι εγώ είμαι περίεργος......μιας και έρχονται και εκλογές :Wink:  :Whistle:

----------


## MNP-10

> και όχι εταιρεία με τμήμα κοστολόγησης, αναλυτική λογιστική και υποχρέωση για τήρηση διεθνών λογιστικών προτύπων.


...και σοβαροτατο κινητρο να χρεωσει ως συντηρηση πραγματα που στην ουσια δεν ειναι  :Whistle: 




> Μονο που εδω δεν μιλαμε για τον ηδη υπαρχοντα χαλκο που εγινε με τα λεφτα του κρατους μπλα μπλα μπλα αλλα για ινες. *Μια νεα επενδυση δηλαδη που την κανει μια ιδιωτικη εταιρια.
> *


*
*Και τα DSLAM του ADSL ΑΡΥΣ ετσι δεν ηταν? Νεα επενδυση σε εξοπλισμο. Δωθηκε ομως κανονικα η μεταπωληση στη χονδρικη.

........Auto merged post: MNP-10 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Κι εγώ είμαι περίεργος......μιας και έρχονται και εκλογές


Ψηφιζουμε fiber-friendly δημαρχο  :Cool:

----------


## emeliss

Λίγο νωρίς πήγαμε στην χρέωση ενός πράγματος που ακόμα δεν υπάρχει. Μήπως στο παρόν νήμα να περιοριστούμε στα έργα vdsl και να αφήσουμε απ'έξω ffth, LTE, ΧΕΠ κλπ;

----------


## Daemon

> Λίγο νωρίς πήγαμε στην χρέωση ενός πράγματος που ακόμα δεν υπάρχει. Μήπως στο παρόν νήμα να περιοριστούμε στα έργα vdsl και να αφήσουμε απ'έξω ffth, LTE, ΧΕΠ κλπ;


Από το νέο έτος θα ξεκινήσει η εμπορική διάθεση των υπηρεσιών vdsl...δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και τόσο μακριά.

----------


## emeliss

> Από το νέο έτος θα ξεκινήσει η εμπορική διάθεση των υπηρεσιών vdsl...


Μακάρι, αλλά δεν το βλέπω.

----------


## treli@ris

Για να υπαρξει εμπορικη διαθεση πρεπει να περιμενουμε να ολοκληρωθει 100% το εργο ή σταδιακα στις περιοχες που αναφερονται θα δινεται δυνατοτητα αγορας;

----------


## emeliss

Ότι θέλει ο ΟΤΕ. Σίγουρα δεν θα περιμένει το 100% του έργου, σίγουρα όμως δεν θα ξεκινήσει δίνοντας την υπηρεσία με κάλυψη μερικές γειτονιές.

----------


## Daemon

> Ότι θέλει ο ΟΤΕ. Σίγουρα δεν θα περιμένει το 100% του έργου, σίγουρα όμως δεν θα ξεκινήσει δίνοντας την υπηρεσία με κάλυψη μερικές γειτονιές.


Ξέρουν που το φτιάχνουν, η επιλογή δεν είναι τυχαία, η υπηρεσία θα ξεκινήσει σταδιακά ανά περιοχή...

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Επίσης, σκάβουν και την Μεσογείων (κοντά με Μιχαλακολοπούλου) για φυσικό αέριο.
Όλη η περιοχή είναι στο σκάψιμο!!  :Smile:

----------


## Manara

> Το VDSL εχει πρακτικες δυσκολιες (πχ πολλαπλες καμπινες σε πεζοδρομια). Το FTTH δε γινεται να γινει αυτονομα απο καθε παροχο για λογους βιωσιμοτητας - γι'αυτο το σχεδιο ειναι για 1 κοινοχρηστο δικτυο. Οταν ο μεγαλυτερος συμμετεχοντας (βλ. ΟΤΕ) δεν θα συμμετεχει αλλα θα χρησιμοποιει αυτονομο ανταγωνιστικο δικτυο, τοτε υποσκαπτεται η βιωσιμοτητα του FTTH.
> 
> 
> 
> Το προβλημα με το VDSL ειναι θεμα που αφορα την ευρυτερη αγορα με αρκετους τροπους. Τα θεματα της αγορας θα ηταν φυσικα αδιαφορα για εμας, απ'τη στιγμη που δεν ειμαστε επιχειρηματιες / ιδιοκτητες telco, αλλα μας αφορουν εμμεσα επειδη επηρεαζουν το επιπεδο υπηρεσιων, τις επιλογες μας, τα τιμολογια χρησης κτλ κτλ.
> 
>  α) Το FTTH βασιζεται στη λογικη οτι θα εχει ενα κοστος περασματος ανα σπιτι πχ 1000 ευρω. Για να ειναι βιωσιμο υπαρχουν καποια projections τιμης και χρησης (% των νοικοκυριων που θα το υιοθετησουν). Οταν η χρηση πεφτει (λογω ανταγωνιστικου VDSL), η βιωσιμοτητα μειωνεται και η τιμη FTTH αυξανεται. Εναλλακτικα μπορει να μειωθει πολυ η καλυψη του FTTH για να παραμεινει σε προσιτα επιπεδα τιμης.
> 
>  β) Το FTTH βασιζεται στην αποδεσμοποιηση της ινας - δλδ η ινα που εχουμε καταληγει σε εξοπλισμο του παροχου μας. Το VDSL, εφοσον παρεχεται χονδρικη τυπου ΑΡΥΣ, σημαινει οτι *θα κανει κουμαντο ο ΟΤΕ* - με οτι αυτο μπορει να σημαινει (θυμιζω πχ πακετοκοφτες στις ΑΡΥΣ ADSL οσο οι εναλλακτικοι κρεμονταν απ'τον ΟΤΕ). Στην ουσια δλδ ο πελατης θα εχει πχ 3-4 επιλογες αλλα παντα θα εξυπηρετειται με τον ιδιο τροπο στο σκελος της προσβασης (VDSL DSLAM OTE). 
> ...


+1000!!!!

Το όλο θέμα με το project FTTH είναι η κατασκευή ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗΣ και ΑΝΟΙΚΤΗΣ (ΟΧΙ από τον ΟΤΕ ή κάποιον εναλλακτικό) υποδομής που όλοι (και ο ΟΤΕ και οι εναλλακτικοί) θα χρησιμοποιούν για την παροχή υπηρεσιών υψηλής προστιθέμενης αξίας, με αποτέλεσμα το ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ άνοιγμα της αγοράς τηλεπικοινωνιών.

Αλλά δεν το βλέπω (τουλάχιστον με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά)  :Sorry:

----------


## marcus1

> Ψηφιζουμε fiber-friendly δημαρχο


Αυτό θα προϋπόθετε οι ψηφοκάφροι (συγγνώμη, ψηφοφόροι) να είναι fiber-friendly. Αυτοί, δεξιοί, κεντρώοι και αριστεροί, είναι ικανοί να ξεκινήσουν εκστρατείες ξηλώματος των οπτικών αν ο κομματικός πατερούλης τους πει ότι προκαλούν καρκίνο (για τους δε αριστερούς, αρκεί που θα μάθουν ότι κάποιος κακός καπιτάλας θα βγάλει κέρδος πουλώντας τις υπηρεσίες  :Razz: )

----------


## grayden

> Ψηφιζουμε fiber-friendly δημαρχο


Μπα... Φέτος έχουν πέραση οι αντι-μνημονιστές (τρομάρα τους...).

----------


## agrelaphon

> ...και σοβαροτατο κινητρο να χρεωσει ως συντηρηση πραγματα που στην ουσια δεν ειναι 
> 
> 
> [/B]Και τα DSLAM του ADSL ΑΡΥΣ ετσι δεν ηταν? Νεα επενδυση σε εξοπλισμο. Δωθηκε ομως κανονικα η μεταπωληση στη χονδρικη.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: MNP-10 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Ψηφιζουμε fiber-friendly δημαρχο


a. Το τι είναι συντήρηση και τι επένδυση στον ΟΤΕ έχει λυθεί χρόοοοονια τώρα

b. Δεν είπε κανείς οτι δεν θα δοθεί ΑΡΥΣ vdsl

c.  :Laughing:

----------


## alex24

Θελω και γωωω vdsl........Aντε καλη αρχη....

----------


## frap

> στην καβαλα που ειναι μεγαλητερη απο της σερρες την ξανθη και κομοτινη....γτ δεν περνουν vdsl...???δεν το εχω καταλαβει...


Ίσως γιατί οι Σέρρες είναι σε πεδιάδα με αρκετό πλάτος στους δρόμους. ενώ η Καβάλα είναι μια πλαγιά σε βράχο με δρόμους φίδια και στενά κάθετα σοκάκια.

----------


## Sebu

> Μηναία κάρτα απεριορίστων διαδρομών του ΟΑΣΑ με απ' όλα, ΜΜΜ, και τέρμα στα νεύρα.




Off Topic


		Εκει να δεις νευρα στις στασεις απο τις καθυστερησεις και την σαρδελοποιηση των λεωφορειων/τρολει και μπιχλα, βρωμα και δυσωδια απο τον καθε απλυτο που μπαινει και στιβαζεται στα ΜΜΜ και εχει να κανει μπανιο απο προπερσι το Πασχα και εσυ οδηγεισαι στον πλησιεστερο καδο για να αδειασεις τα εσωψυχα σου (αν εχεις γλιτωσει απο την λιποθυμια λογω μποχας).
	


Δωστε φτηνο VDSL στη χονδρικη τωρα  :Razz:  να παρουν και οι πτωχοι εναλλακτικοι (μπας και παρουμε και εμεις  :Twisted Evil: )

----------


## kourkos

> ωραία...αντε να δούμε τιμές και ταχύτητες...



εγω να δεις ποσο το περιμενω στην Βεροια και τωρα ειμαι σε διλημα να παω cyta η οχι ; αν κανει κανενα χρονο στην βεροια να ερθει εφυγα απο οτε και ξανα γυριζω ... μεγαλο διλημα για εμενα που για την δουλεια μου θελω μεγαλη ταχυτητα

----------


## george94

> Για να είμαστε ακριβείς:
> 
> Το FTTH δεν έχει αποκλειστεί ως πιθανότητα. Ο διαγωνισμός για την επιλογή μελετητή είναι σε εξέλιξη, έχουν κατατεθεί και έχουν ανοίξει οι προσφορές (μεταξύ των οποίων και μεγάλα ακαδημαϊκά ιδρύματα της χώρας) και έχουν κατατεθεί και ενστάσεις που έχουν κολλήσει την διαδικασία.


Πρόκειται για τα γνωστά Πανεπιστημιακά Ιδρύματα Αθήνας, Θεσ/νίκης, Πάτρας και Κρήτης, που έχοντας σχεδιάσει με απόλυτη επιτυχία τα δίκτυα ΜΑΝ των δήμων - μια ήδη επικερδή επιχείρηση που παρέχει άφθονους πόρους στην τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση με την εκπληκτική ανάπτυξη που έχει προσφέρει - θέλουν να βάλουν χέρι και στο μέλι της μελέτης του FTTH.

ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ: Τι θά γίνουν τα ΜΑΝ των δήμων, που έγιναν με χρήματα της ΕΕ, στις Σέρρες, Αλεξανδρούπολη, Κομοτηνή και Ξάνθη, που μάταια προσπαθεί να πουλήσει η κυβέρνηση συνεχώς διαβουλευόμενη, μετά την έλευση του VDSL του ΟΤΕ;

ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ: Σωλήνες για πότισμα.
Ελπίζω η ΕΕ να ζητήσει τα λεφτά της πίσω για μια άσκοπη επένδυση.

----------


## villager

Εξαιρετικά νέα από ΟΤΕ.... έλα κ ερχόμαστε ποιο κοντά!

----------


## sdikr

> Πρόκειται για τα γνωστά Πανεπιστημιακά Ιδρύματα Αθήνας, Θεσ/νίκης, Πάτρας και Κρήτης, που έχοντας σχεδιάσει με απόλυτη επιτυχία τα δίκτυα ΜΑΝ των δήμων - μια ήδη επικερδή επιχείρηση που παρέχει άφθονους πόρους στην τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση με την εκπληκτική ανάπτυξη που έχει προσφέρει - θέλουν να βάλουν χέρι και στο μέλι της μελέτης του FTTH.
> 
> ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ: Τι θά γίνουν τα ΜΑΝ των δήμων, που έγιναν με χρήματα της ΕΕ, στις Σέρρες, Αλεξανδρούπολη, Κομοτηνή και Ξάνθη, που μάταια προσπαθεί να πουλήσει η κυβέρνηση συνεχώς διαβουλευόμενη, μετά την έλευση του VDSL του ΟΤΕ;
> 
> ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ: Σωλήνες για πότισμα.
> Ελπίζω η ΕΕ να ζητήσει τα λεφτά της πίσω για μια άσκοπη επένδυση.


Άλλο πράγμα το FFTH που έχει στο μυαλό της η κυβέρνηση, άλλο τα δίκτυα man των δήμων, και άλλο φυσικά το vdsl.

Δεν χάνεται κάτι απο τα ΜΑΝ,  υπάρχει κόσμος που θα τα χρειαστεί, το θέμα είναι η τιμή που θέλουν να τα δώσουν  :Wink:

----------


## king2009

Μια χαρά όλα αυτά αλλά εμείς εδω στη Χαλκιδική ακόμα είμαστε με 2άρα...Δεν είναι μόνο μεγάλες πόλεις η Ελλάδα υπάρχει και η επαρχία.

----------


## emskan

Ποιο VDSL και @@@@ριες!!! Εδώ έχουμε 2άρα και δεν συγχρονίζουμε πάνω από 1,2 - 1,35 (όποτε καταφέρουμε να συγχρονίσουμε)! Φταιει η γραμή σας, φταίει η απόσταση από το κέντρο, φταίει, φταίει, φταίει!!! Στην ΒΙΠΕ Ηρακλείου δεν έχουν καν isdn γραμές!!! Να πω κι άλλα;
Χ@σμ@νους μας έχουν! Από λόγια και δικαιολογίες, άλλο τίποτα!!!

----------


## PiXel

> Ποιο VDSL και @@@@ριες!!! Εδώ έχουμε 2άρα και δεν συγχρονίζουμε πάνω από 1,2 - 1,35 (όποτε καταφέρουμε να συγχρονίσουμε)! Φταιει η γραμή σας, φταίει η απόσταση από το κέντρο, φταίει, φταίει, φταίει!!! Στην ΒΙΠΕ Ηρακλείου δεν έχουν καν isdn γραμές!!! Να πω κι άλλα;
> Χ@σμ@νους μας έχουν! Από λόγια και δικαιολογίες, άλλο τίποτα!!!


Υπάρχουν όμως και άτομα που έχουν 24άρα που συγχρονίζει πάνω από 20Mbps...

Πάντως, μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ. Αν και το θέμα έχει αναρτηθεί εδώ και μέρες, τώρα μπήκα στον πειρασμό να απαντήσω. Άντε και σε λίγα χρόνια, να αλλάξει και το όνομα του site. Να γίνει vdslgr.com...!!

----------


## ThReSh

πιο πιθανό είναι να γίνει xDSLgr.com για να τα καλύπτει όλα  :Razz: 

εκτός από 1-2 Zyxel έχουμε δει άλλα modem/routers στην αγορά?

----------


## PiXel

> πιο πιθανό είναι να γίνει xDSLgr.com για να τα καλύπτει όλα


Μπα, γιατί αν ποτέ έρθει στην Ελλάδα το FTTx, τότε πάλι πρέπει να αλλάζουν όνομα... Μάλλον adslgr.com θα το αφήσουν, για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί...  :Respekt:

----------


## sdikr

το vdsl θα δώσει και λύση στις μεγάλες αποστάσεις,  βέβαια θα αργήσει για μερικές περιοχές, αλλά δυστυχώς  είναι όρια της τεχνολογίας

----------


## nikos76

Παιδια, η γραμμη περναει και απο οδό "Μπισκήνη" , δεν ξερω γιατι δε το δειχνει !  :Wink:

----------


## AssVas

2 Που αξίζουν και είναι ακόμα ένα της Belkin , δε το βρήκα ακόμα, αν το βρεί άλλος ας το ποσταρει 

FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7390 
https://www.momilc.com/avm-fritz-box...m_store=france

Q1000 Wireless N VDSL Modem Router
http://www.actiontec.com/products/product.php?pid=204
http://www.speedguide.net/broadband-view.php?hw=635

----------


## nm96027

> Παιδια, η γραμμη περναει και απο οδό "Μπισκήνη" , δεν ξερω γιατι δε το δειχνει !


Σε ποιο ύψος της Μπισκήνη;

Αύριο θα κάνω update τον χάρτη ώστε να βάλουμε και άλλα σημεία που έχουν σκαφτεί και να παρακολουθούμε την όλη διαδικασία.

----------


## georginiogr

Vdsl ε; Ρε για δες που έφτασε η τεχνολογία ρε.... εύγε στους τυχερούς αυτού του κράτους που ζούν στις πόλεις σε αντίθεση με τεμάς τους βλάχους που οχι VDSL... αλλά ούτε καν ADSL θα έχουμε τη χαρά να αποκτήσουμε σε αυτή τη ζωή. Μπράβο ρε στον ΟΤΕ μας

----------


## lsavvaid

Καλό το VDSL και πολλά υποσχόμενο αλλά καλό θα είναι ο ΟΤΕ να δώσει adsl σε περιοχές που ακόμη δεν έχουν κυρίως στην επαρχία

----------


## DaveMurray

Καλό είναι εγώ λέω να δώσει, εκεί που τον "συμφέρει" οικονομικά να δώσει.... Εκεί που την απόσβεση την έχει σίγουρη και εύκολη....

Να δώσει πχ σε κάνα χωριουδάκι 1000 ατόμων,και να πάρει τα λεφτά του ξανά του αγίου ποτέ...; ε δεν γίνονται αυτά....

----------


## nm96027

Η κάλυψη των απομακρυσμένων περιοχών ή γενικώς των περιοχών της επαρχίας που τώρα δεν έχουν κάλυψη, είναι ευθύνη της Πολιτείας. 

Αυτή πρέπει να έρθει με μία συγκροτημένη πρωτοβουλία και ένα προσεκτικό σχέδιο να δώσει απάντηση και λύση. Αυτή έχει το καθήκον, στα πλαίσια της ισονομίας, να δώσει πρόσβαση σε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους.  



Off Topic


		ΥΓ Είναι τυχαίο που ένα από τα παράπονα που γράφτηκαν πιο πάνω αφορά ένα μεγάλο χωρίο της Αργολίδας...;;;; :Whistle:  (Μέτρο 4.2 Ζώνη Wind/Tellas)

----------


## serfistas1

Το θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει να περιμενουμε να ωριμάσει η συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογια ωστε να ειμαστε ολοι ευχαριστημενοι....

----------


## DaveMurray

> Σε ποιο ύψος της Μπισκήνη;
> 
> Αύριο θα κάνω update τον χάρτη ώστε να βάλουμε και άλλα σημεία που έχουν σκαφτεί και να παρακολουθούμε την όλη διαδικασία.


Ποιόν χάρτη λές Κωστή...;  :Redface:

----------


## nm96027

> Ποιόν χάρτη λές Κωστή...;


Ένα jpeg που υπάρχει στο αρχικό post. Είναι προσωρινό, μέχρι να προσθέσουμε τις οδεύσεις για το VDSL στον Χάρτη του adslgr.com.  :Wink: 

Σήμερα τα πράγματα στου Ζωγράφου είναι δύσκολα από άποψη κυκλοφορίας, αφού οι εργασίες γίνονται και στα δύο ρεύματα της Λ. Παπάγου.

----------


## petasis

> Η κάλυψη των απομακρυσμένων περιοχών ή γενικώς των περιοχών της επαρχίας που τώρα δεν έχουν κάλυψη, είναι ευθύνη της Πολιτείας. 
> 
> Αυτή πρέπει να έρθει με μία συγκροτημένη πρωτοβουλία και ένα προσεκτικό σχέδιο να δώσει απάντηση και λύση. Αυτή έχει το καθήκον, στα πλαίσια της ισονομίας, να δώσει πρόσβαση σε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους.  
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		ΥΓ Είναι τυχαίο που ένα από τα παράπονα που γράφτηκαν πιο πάνω αφορά ένα μεγάλο χωρίο της Αργολίδας...;;;; (Μέτρο 4.2 Ζώνη Wind/Tellas)


Που μπορώ να ψάξω ποιος εναλλακτικός χρηματοδοτήθηκε για την δική μου περιοχή;
(Θριάσιο; )

Ρώτησα στον δήμο, αλλά μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι αρμόδιοι...

----------


## nm96027

Off Topic





> Που μπορώ να ψάξω ποιος εναλλακτικός χρηματοδοτήθηκε για την δική μου περιοχή;
> (Θριάσιο; )
> 
> Ρώτησα στον δήμο, αλλά μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι αρμόδιοι...



Η Αττική και -αν δεν κάνω λάθος- η Θεσσαλονίκη είχαν εξαιρεθεί από το έργο.  :Wink:

----------


## nikos76

> Σε ποιο ύψος της Μπισκήνη;
> 
> Αύριο θα κάνω update τον χάρτη ώστε να βάλουμε και άλλα σημεία που έχουν σκαφτεί και να παρακολουθούμε την όλη διαδικασία.



Δε θα ηθελα να επεκταθω, παντως....ακομα μπορει καποιος να τραβηξει Φωτο απο το..ελληνικο τρυπιο δρομο, μπροστα !

Πρακτικα μπορει να πει καποιος, (γιατι μετα τα 32 βαρεθηκα τα High Speed Net) , σε τι θα μας βοηθησει το Vdsl ? (με εξαιρεση εταιριες, εμποριο, Ιατρικα, κλπ)

Ευχαριστω

----------


## ThReSh

στο να κατεβάζουμε full hd τσόντες  :Razz:

----------


## Necordeath

Μια απορία, με την ευκαιρία του vdsl και των νέων cpe δεν είναι λογικό να προχωρήσει και με το IPv6 τουλάχιστον σε επίπεδο συμβατότητας;

----------


## gkimonas

Δεν μπορούσαν να σκάψουν τον Αύγουστο, τώρα βρήκαν, δεν μπορούμε να ησυχάσουμε από τα κομπρεσέρια τους... :Whip: 

Να φύγουνε...να πάνε αλλού.

----------


## nm96027

> Μια απορία, με την ευκαιρία του vdsl και των νέων cpe δεν είναι λογικό να προχωρήσει και με το IPv6 τουλάχιστον σε επίπεδο συμβατότητας;


Εξαιρετικά σωστή παρατήρηση! Θα μεταφερθεί στο ipv6 task force! :Clap:  :One thumb up:

----------


## nikos_2006

Γεια χαρά σε όλους,

Πού να 'ξερα πριν 4 μήνες που επέστρεψα από Forthnet στον ΟΤΕ οτι στις 28/08 θα σκάβαν την Καζαντζάκη (Ζωγράφου) για vhdl. Θα χα φύγει νωρίτερα. Μου 'φυγε το καφάσι με  τα 236 euro αναδρομικά όταν είδα το λογαριασμό προχθές λόγω επίστροφής αλλά τουλάχιστον ο ΟΤΕς κάτι κάνει. Για να δούμε από πότε θα βγάλει πακέτα για ιδιώτες (κατά το τέλος του χρόνου απο οτι διαβάζω) και πόσο θα πάει το μαλί.

Μια ερώτηση μόνο αν και ίσως να έχει απαντηθεί απο κάποιον.
Από τη στιγμή πλέον που θα εγκατασταθούν miniDSLAMS στα καφαο κάθε περιοχής θα υπάρχουν και πάλι κάποιες απώλειες και διαφορές στην ποιότητα/στατιστικά της γραμμής απο χρήστη σε χρήστη; (δεν εννοώ βέβαια απώλειες της τωρινής τάξης με το ADSL) Δηλαδή αν το καφάο είναι ακριβώς κάτω απο την πολυκατοικία του Α o Β που ειναι 100-300μ μακρία και συνδέεται στο ίδιο καφάο θα έχει καμιά διαφορά ή θα είναι ασήμαντη; (Ο Β είμαι εγώ γι αυτό ρωτάω  :Very Happy: )

----------


## treli@ris

Μια ερωτηση: οπου εσκαψαν και περασαν ινες και μετα εκλεισαν τις τρυπες, απο εκει μετα υπογεια θα μεταφερθουν αυτες προς τα καφαο ή υπαρχει αλλος τροπος;

----------


## Necordeath

> Εξαιρετικά σωστή παρατήρηση! Θα μεταφερθεί στο ipv6 task force!


Ελπίζουμε σε ευχάριστα νέα!  :Smile:

----------


## SfH

> Μια ερωτηση: οπου εσκαψαν και περασαν ινες και μετα εκλεισαν τις τρυπες, απο εκει μετα υπογεια θα μεταφερθουν αυτες προς τα καφαο ή υπαρχει αλλος τροπος;


Συνήθως σωλήνες περνάνε, όχι ίνες. Τις ίνες τις φυσάνε μετά.

Όπως είπα, ήδη ο οτε έχει αρκετά φρεάτια/κτλ. Λογικά θα μετααφερθούν υπόγεια ( μπορεί να χρειαστεί κι άλλο σκάψιμο, μπορεί και να μη χρειαστεί ) μέχρι ένα φρεάτιο δίπλα στο KV, όπου θα εγκατασταθεί το vdsl dslam .

----------


## treli@ris

OK. Οχι ινες, σωληνες. Σωστος !

----------


## SfH

> Εξαιρετικά σωστή παρατήρηση! Θα μεταφερθεί στο ipv6 task force!


Το fritz που ανάφερε παραπάνω ο AssVas είναι το μεγαλύτερο αδερφάκι του μοντέλου που χρησιμοποιεί η xs4all για το εμπορικό native ipv6 της  :Wink:

----------


## manicx

> Δε θα ηθελα να επεκταθω, παντως....ακομα μπορει καποιος να τραβηξει Φωτο απο το..ελληνικο τρυπιο δρομο, μπροστα !
> 
> Πρακτικα μπορει να πει καποιος, (γιατι μετα τα 32 βαρεθηκα τα High Speed Net) , σε τι θα μας βοηθησει το Vdsl ? (με εξαιρεση εταιριες, εμποριο, Ιατρικα, κλπ)
> 
> Ευχαριστω


Για εμένα το βασικότερο είναι ότι στις απομακρυσμένες από τα κέντρα περιοχές, θα υπάρχει πλέον ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΤΗΤΑ στη γραμμή εφόσον μιλάμε για υλοποίηση fiber-to-ΚΑΦΑΟ. Επίσης, με VDSL, η IPTV σε full HD θα είναι παιχνιδάκι.

----------


## DJman

Ρε παιδια το καλωδιο χαλκου ομως απο το καφαο μεχρι το σπιτι μας μπορει να πιασει τετοιες ταχυτητες και με σταθεροτητα? :Thinking:

----------


## ThReSh

αν είναι της προκοπής  :Razz:

----------


## DJman

Τυπικα μεχρι τι ταχυτητα πιανουν? Αν ειναι σε αριστη κατασταση.

----------


## grayden

> αν είναι της προκοπής


Οπότε όχι.  :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

> Τυπικα μεχρι τι ταχυτητα πιανουν? Αν ειναι σε αριστη κατασταση.


δεν γνωρίζω μιας και δεν το έχω ψάξει, αλλά σίγουρα φτάνουν για VDSL2...




> Οπότε όχι.


ναι αλλά είναι σχετικά εύκολο να τα αλλάξει ο ΟΤΕ, από το ΚΑΦΑΟ μέχρι το σπίτι...

----------


## DJman

> δεν γνωρίζω μιας και δεν το έχω ψάξει, αλλά σίγουρα φτάνουν για VDSL2...
> 
> 
> 
> ναι αλλά είναι σχετικά εύκολο να τα αλλάξει ο ΟΤΕ, από το ΚΑΦΑΟ μέχρι το σπίτι...


Αντε να τους πισεις να σου τα αλλαξουν ομως αν εχεις προβλημα.Και μετα πρεπει να δεις και απο το καφαο σου μεχρι την πριζα

----------


## nikos_2006

> ναι αλλά είναι σχετικά εύκολο να τα αλλάξει ο ΟΤΕ, από το ΚΑΦΑΟ μέχρι το σπίτι...


Μπορεί να είναι έτσι. Όμως αν είναι στα σχέδια του στο μεσοπρόθεσμο μέλλον να δώσει FTTH δε νομίζω να περάσει καινουργιο χαλκό τώρα για να βάλει και οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι αργότερα.

----------


## kiriakosk

> Ρε παιδια το καλωδιο χαλκου ομως απο το καφαο μεχρι το σπιτι μας μπορει να πιασει τετοιες ταχυτητες και με σταθεροτητα?


Νομίζω ότι σε γενικές γραμμές δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα, όπως και να έχει όμως η κατάσταση θα είναι σαφώς καλύτερη και απείρως ποιοτικότερη αν έρθει οπτική ίνα μέχρι το καφάο της περιοχής σου. 

Θεωρητικά πάντως οι ταχύτητες του VDSL/VDSL 2 είναι υπερεπαρκεστατες, το θέμα είναι τι διασύνδεση θα έχει ο πάροχος με το εξωτερικό.  :Thinking:

----------


## ThReSh

πονεμένη ιστορία το 2ο...

----------


## DJman

> Νομίζω ότι σε γενικές γραμμές δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα, όπως και να έχει όμως η κατάσταση θα είναι σαφώς καλύτερη και απείρως ποιοτικότερη αν έρθει οπτική ίνα μέχρι το καφάο της περιοχής σου. 
> 
> Θεωρητικά πάντως οι ταχύτητες του VDSL είναι υπερεπαρκεστατες, το θέμα είναι τι διασύνδεση θα έχει ο πάροχος με το εξωτερικό.


Ναι αυτο ειναι ενα θεμα.Οπως και αν θα βελτιωθει η διασυνδεση μεταξυ τον παροχων μπας και παιξουμε κανενα σοβαρο ον line παιχνιδι και να μην "ξενιτευομαστε" συνεχεια σε ξενους σερβερ

----------


## kiriakosk

> Ναι αυτο ειναι ενα θεμα.Οπως και αν θα βελτιωθει η διασυνδεση μεταξυ τον παροχων μπας και παιξουμε κανενα σοβαρο ον line παιχνιδι και να μην "ξενιτευομαστε" συνεχεια σε ξενους σερβερ


Φίλος "μετακόμισε" στον ΟΤΕ και δεν έχει θέμα αν και σε μακρινή απόσταση από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ, κώλος πάντως με τα νέα δεδομένα του VDSL μιας και το καφάο είναι 50 μέτρα από τον σπίτι του!!!  :Worthy:

----------


## DJman

> Φίλος "μετακόμισε" στον ΟΤΕ και δεν έχει θέμα αν και σε μακρινή απόσταση από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ, κώλος πάντως με τα νέα δεδομένα του VDSL μιας και το καφάο είναι 50 μέτρα από τον σπίτι του!!!


Απο το δικο μου σπιτι ειναι 50 μετρα? Καλα που το ξερεις??

----------


## ThReSh

εννοεί φίλος του kiriakosk...

αυτά τραβάμε όταν έχουμε συνηθίσει να αποκαλούμε τον άλλο φίλος και όχι φίλε...

----------


## DJman

> εννοεί φίλος του kiriakosk...
> 
> αυτά τραβάμε όταν έχουμε συνηθίσει να αποκαλούμε τον άλλο φίλος και όχι φίλε...


Χαχχα οκ.Λεω και εγω.Με παρακολουθουν :Razz:

----------


## manicx

> Ρε παιδια το καλωδιο χαλκου ομως απο το καφαο μεχρι το σπιτι μας μπορει να πιασει τετοιες ταχυτητες και με σταθεροτητα?


Μιλάμε για αποστάσεις μικρές όχι για 2 και 3 χλμ. Στη πλειοψηφία, μιλάμε για 200 μέτρα το πολύ. Οι απώλειες σε αυτή τη περίπτωση είναι μικρές.

----------


## .Hercules.

Απ' ότι έχω ακούσει από το εξωτερικό, με VDSL2 είναι ρεαλιστικό να περιμένεις 40 MBps στο 1 km (απόσταση καλωδίου). Νομίζω πως μετά το 1.5 km η απόδοση είναι ίδια με το ADSL2+. Ένας πιο σχετικός να επιβεβαιώσει/διορθώσει.

Πάντως έχω την εντύπωση ότι το παιχνίδι γίνεται για το connx tv. Γενικά, περιμένω τα επόμενα χρόνια ο ανταγωνισμός να είναι γύρω από τις υπηρεσίες IPTV/VoD και λιγότερο γύρω από τις υπηρεσίες Διαδικτύου. Αν τα πράγματα κινηθούν σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση, ίσως τα επόμενα χρόνια να δούμε καλή συνδρομητική τηλεόραση στην Ελλάδα (HD εικόνα, ενδιαφέρον περιεχόμενο κλπ).

----------


## nnn

Για FTTC εγκατάσταση όπως στην περίπτωση μας δες 2η εικόνα

----------


## ThReSh

> Απ' ότι έχω ακούσει από το εξωτερικό, με VDSL2 είναι ρεαλιστικό να περιμένεις 40 MBps στο 1 km (απόσταση καλωδίου). Νομίζω πως μετά το 1.5 km η απόδοση είναι ίδια με το ADSL2+. Ένας πιο σχετικός να επιβεβαιώσει/διορθώσει.


υπάρχουν ΚΑΦΑΟ που να απέχουν τόσο πολύ από σπίτια?

----------


## diosak

Ρε παιδιά, VDSL2 ή VDSL θα βάλουν? Γιατί λέτε για FTTC που δεν ισχύει στο "απλό" VDSL.

----------


## zoug100

Παιδια μια ερωτηση αν και μαλλον ειναι νωρις για αυτό.
Θα νοικιαζει το δικτυο του ο ΟΤΕ στους εναλλακτικους για να παρεχουν και αυτοι VDSL ή θα πρεπει να  κανουν δικο τους δικτυο για VDSL οι εναλλακτικοι παροχοι;

----------


## kiriakosk

> Ρε παιδιά, VDSL2 ή VDSL θα βάλουν? Γιατί λέτε για FTTC που δεν ισχύει στο "απλό" VDSL.


VDSL λέει η ανακοίνωση, αλλά αφού στην αγορά υπάρχει VDSL 2 δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μην επενδύσει ο ΟΤΕ σε DSLAM με αυτές τις δυνατότητες.

----------


## vaggospat13

> Ρε παιδιά, VDSL2 ή VDSL θα βάλουν? Γιατί λέτε για FTTC που δεν ισχύει στο "απλό" VDSL.


vdsl2 θα βαλει

OTE has started testing VDSL2 from 2008 and began a new wave of fiber optics installation in Q4, 2010 in Athens and Thessaloniki.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very_hi...scriber_line_2

----------


## tzelen

> Για FTTC εγκατάσταση όπως στην περίπτωση μας δες 2η εικόνα


Για όποιους από εμάς δηλαδή βρισκόμαστε περί τα 3 χλμ από το κέντρο (ή και παραπάνω), αν δεν κάνω λάθος από τη συννημένη φωτό, δεν βλέπω να αλλάζει κάτι.

----------


## nnn

Για αυτό οι καμπίνες έρχονται πιο κοντά στον συνδρομητή...

----------


## SfH

> Για όποιους από εμάς δηλαδή βρισκόμαστε περί τα 3 χλμ από το κέντρο (ή και παραπάνω), αν δεν κάνω λάθος από τη συννημένη φωτό, δεν βλέπω να αλλάζει κάτι.


Αντιθέτως, δε θα έχει πια σημασία η απόσταση από το Α/Κ αλλά από το vdsl dslam που θα είναι δίπλα στο καφάο.

----------


## DJman

Κατι ασχετο.Για μαρουσι εχουν τπτ σχεδια για τωρα?

----------


## Sebu

Προβλεπω μαζικη φυγη απο τους εναλλακτικους προς τον ΟΤΕ οταν με το καλο ενεργοποιειται σε καθε περιοχη το VDSL  :Razz:

----------


## MNP-10

> Προβλεπω μαζικη φυγη απο τους εναλλακτικους προς τον ΟΤΕ οταν με το καλο ενεργοποιειται σε καθε περιοχη το VDSL


Μπα... η ταση συγκρατησης δαπανων λογω κρισης θα εχει μεγαλυτερο κυμα προς εναλλακτικους παρα τις απωλειες στο VDSL το οποιο θα ειναι σαφως high-end και value-added (connx tv) market. Επισης οι εναλλακτικοι θα γλυτωσουν απ'τους high-end users με τεραστιες bandwidth-ιακες αναγκες μπας και ξεμπουκωσουν οι adsl τους  :Razz: ...

----------


## euri

> Προβλεπω μαζικη φυγη απο τους εναλλακτικους προς τον ΟΤΕ οταν με το καλο ενεργοποιειται σε καθε περιοχη το VDSL


Κάτσε να δούμε πρώτα τις τιμές  :Wink: 

Εξάλλου αυτή τη στιγμή οι εναλλακτικοί συνεχίζουν να έχουν μεγάλο μερίδιο αγοράς λόγω των χαμηλότερων τιμών τους, παρότι το επίπεδο υπηρεσιών σε πολλές περιπτώσεις είναι κατώτερο αυτών του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## manicx

Εγώ προβλέπω το μεγάλο μπαμ να γίνεται αν με το καλό με το VDSL, ο ΟΤΕ λανσάρει HD connx-tv. Αν μάλιστα χτυπήσει με το τέλος της σύμβασης την Forthnet στο θέμα της super league (2012 αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου), τότε χωρίς πιάτα, καλωδιώσεις και ηλεκτρολόγους θα μπορείς να δεις ποδόσφαιρο με μια απλή μετάβαση σε VDSL. Βέβαια έχει ψωμί η ιστορία.

----------


## Sebu

> Μπα... η ταση συγκρατησης δαπανων λογω κρισης θα εχει μεγαλυτερο κυμα προς εναλλακτικους παρα τις απωλειες στο VDSL το οποιο θα ειναι σαφως high-end και value-added (connx tv) market. Επισης οι εναλλακτικοι θα γλυτωσουν απ'τους high-end users με τεραστιες bandwidth-ιακες αναγκες μπας και ξεμπουκωσουν οι adsl τους ...





> Κάτσε να δούμε πρώτα τις τιμές 
> 
> Εξάλλου αυτή τη στιγμή οι εναλλακτικοί συνεχίζουν να έχουν μεγάλο μερίδιο αγοράς λόγω των χαμηλότερων τιμών τους, παρότι το επίπεδο υπηρεσιών σε πολλές περιπτώσεις είναι κατώτερο αυτών του ΟΤΕ.


Για αυτο το λεω, επειδη

(α) πολλοι χρηστες εχουν βαρεθει την κοροϊδια, ειστε μακρια απο το κεντρο (μετα το 1χλμ) και δεν εγγυωμαστε τιποτα και θελουν μια αξιοπρεπη ταχυτητα και οχι σημερα 12 μβιτ, αυριο 8, μετα 6 γιατι ετσι δουλευει το adsl (δεν συζητω για τους ατυχους των 3χλμ που πιανουν 2-3μβιτ.

(β) αν το Κονεξ κανει add value με καλο HD περιεχομενο (που θα μπορει λογω του αυξημενου bandwidth) και κυριως με προσθηκη καλου ποδοσφαιρικου περιεχομενου θα μπορει να χτυπησει στα ισια τη Νοβα στο τηλεοπτικο κομματι. Μην ξεχναμε οτι η Νοβα ειναι ζωντανη μονο χαρη στο ελληνικο πρωταθλημα. Ως ποτε θα το εχει????  :Whistle:

----------


## MNP-10

> Για αυτο το λεω, επειδη
> 
> (α) πολλοι χρηστες εχουν βαρεθει την κοροϊδια, ειστε μακρια απο το κεντρο (μετα το 1χλμ) και δεν εγγυωμαστε τιποτα και θελουν μια αξιοπρεπη ταχυτητα και οχι σημερα 12 μβιτ, αυριο 8, μετα 6 γιατι ετσι δουλευει το adsl (δεν συζητω για τους ατυχους των 3χλμ που πιανουν 2-3μβιτ.
> 
> (β) αν το Κονεξ κανει add value με καλο HD περιεχομενο (που θα μπορει λογω του αυξημενου bandwidth) και κυριως με προσθηκη καλου ποδοσφαιρικου περιεχομενου θα μπορει να χτυπησει στα ισια τη Νοβα στο τηλεοπτικο κομματι. Μην ξεχναμε οτι η Νοβα ειναι ζωντανη μονο χαρη στο ελληνικο πρωταθλημα. Ως ποτε θα το εχει????


Το θεμα ειναι σε ποσους περισσευουν 50-60Ε το μηνα ή και παραπανω για να βαλει vdsl+conn-x tv? Ειναι πολυ πιο λιγοι απ'αυτους που την ιδια ωρα θα μετακομιζουν σε εναλλακτικους επειδη ακομα και τα 30 ή 40 το μηνα τους φαινονται πολλα.

----------


## manicx

Για το ποδόσφαιρο, είναι πολλοί. Αν αυτοί φύγουν, θα υπάρχουν πολλά εγκεφαλικά στη Forthnet. Αν μάλιστα ο ΟΤΕ διαχειριστεί το θέμα 'μπουκέτα' (όχι τα μπουνίδια έτσι;  :Razz:  ) καλύτερα τότε τα πράγματα θα είναι απλά. Προσωπικά, ένας από τους λόγους που δεν βάζω πιάτο είναι γιατί περιμένω μια αξιόπιστη IPTV με όλο το ποδοσφαιρικό πακέτο. Το ίδιο γνωρίζω και από αρκετούς γνωστούς μου. Με το VDSL, θα υπάρχει άφθονο bandwidth τόσο για μια HD υπηρεσία όσο και για τις υπόλοιπες ανάγκες χωρίς να φοβάσαι να μην πέσεις σε ταχύτητα με το πέρας του χρόνου.

----------


## ThReSh

> (α) πολλοι χρηστες εχουν βαρεθει την κοροϊδια, ειστε μακρια απο το κεντρο (μετα το 1χλμ) και δεν εγγυωμαστε τιποτα και θελουν μια αξιοπρεπη ταχυτητα και οχι σημερα 12 μβιτ, αυριο 8, μετα 6 γιατι ετσι δουλευει το adsl (δεν συζητω για τους ατυχους των 3χλμ που πιανουν 2-3μβιτ.


και μετά θα παραπονιόμαστε για το throughput, γιατί κλασικά σχεδόν όλοι πιστεύουμε ότι η adsl/vdsl είναι μισθωμένη γραμμή για να παίρνουμε ότι πληρώνουμε  :Sorry:

----------


## WaVe

Να κάνω κ εγώ μια κάπως διαφορετική ερώτηση ? αυτό το διάστημα αξίζει να δεσμευτείς, για έναν χρόνο ας πούμε, σε μια εναλλακτική εταιρία όπως 4νετ ή όχι? ή όλα αυτά που διαβάζουμε είναι στο μακρύ μέλλον ??

----------


## stud1118

το thread ξέφυγε ... αλλά τουλάχιστον έχει βγάλει ειδήσεις που μένει να επαληθευτούν:
- Μέγα θέμα είναι αν θα γυρίσει τους ADSL χρήστες στα mini DSLAM πάνω από VDSL2 κάρτα. Το είχα αναφέρει σαν  ιδέα  πριν έναμισι χρόνο  αλλά δεν το πιστεύω γιατί οι πόρτες πάνω στο mini DSLAM είναι 128 ανά mini DSLAM και κοστίζουν αρκετά πάλι...
- Μέγα θέμα το αν η σταθερή τηλεφωνία θα είναι VoIP ή η κλασσική POTS/ ISDN. Δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται στο ΟΤΕ που δίνει την καθολική υπηρεσία να μπορεί να τη δώσει πάνω από VoIP γιατί αν πέσει το ρεύμα τι θα γίνει ; Το IAD θα έχει και μπαταρίες για να δουλεύει πάντα. Πιστεύω ότι θα είναι κανονικό ISDN /POTS μέχρι το mini DSLAM και μετά θα γίνεται SIP voice.
- Κοστοστρεφής τιμολόγηση για χονδρική VDSL2 ( ο όρος VDSL ΑΡΥΣ είναι αδόκιμος, αφού ΑΡΥΣ είναι η μετάφραση του ADSL). Η πόρτα στο αρχικό ADSL στις αρχές της δεκαετίας κόστιζε κοντά στα 50 € αν τα έβαζες όλα μέσα, οπότε τώρα για το VDSL2, περιμένω ακόμα υψηλώτερες τιμές κόστους άρα και μεταπώλησης στους εναλλακτικούς. (σημειωτέον, οι εναλλακτικοί έδωσαν άτυπη συγκατάθεση για να προχωρήσει ο ΟΤΕ στο VDSL2, ενώ αρχικά ζήταγαν λειτουργικό διαχωρισμό)
- Ξέρει κανείς αν ο ΟΤΕ θα ενεργοποιήσει την λειτουργία του Packet Transfer Mode που επιτρέπει το Ethernet in the first mile για μικρότερο overhead ; Αν ναι, τότε δεν θα μπορείς να παίξεις με το παλιό ADSL router που υποστηρίζει το ΑΤΜ.

----------


## emeliss

Ο όρος ΑΡΥΣ δεν είναι καθόλου αδόκιμος. Μάλιστα έχουμε δύο νέους όρους. Το ΑΡΥΣ-DSLAM και το ΑΡΥΣ-BRAS.

----------


## DJTaurus

Εμενα μια χαρα με καλυπτουν τα 24Μbps των ενναλακτικων και ας μην ειναι ρεαλιστικα....αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι το upload....γνωριζουμε τι upload θα δινει το VDSL?

----------


## iakoboss7

υπολογιζεται 8 με 10 (με το maximum να ειναι το 12 αλλα ελλαδα δεν το πολυ βλεπω...)

----------


## emeliss

> με το maximum να ειναι το 12


To max δεν είναι 12. Σε λάθος τάξη μεγέθους είσαι.

----------


## iakoboss7

εγω ηξερα για 52/12  ταχύτητες στην ελλαδα. ποσο θα μας δίνουν τοτε?

----------


## DJTaurus

Καταλαβα....τωρα με 24αρα εχω upload 7 και μιλαμε για 8-12....αμελητεες διαφορες και με το δεδομενο οτι τα πακετα θα ειναι πιο ακριβα απο τα dsl των εναλλακτικων ευχαριστω δεν θα παρω.

----------


## vaggospat13

Παιδια π ηταν στο πιλοτικο κλειδωναν σε 50/12 και 100/50

----------


## emeliss

> Καταλαβα....τωρα με 24αρα εχω upload *7*


Για ξαναδές το.

----------


## vaggospat13

> Καταλαβα....τωρα με 24αρα εχω upload 7 και μιλαμε για 8-12....αμελητεες διαφορες και με το δεδομενο οτι τα πακετα θα ειναι πιο ακριβα απο τα dsl των εναλλακτικων ευχαριστω δεν θα παρω.


τα 7 που τα βρηκες εσυ, 1 εχεις αντε 2 με adsm

----------


## arial

Σημερα που περασα απο τον ΟΤΕ της περιοχης μου, εξω απο τον ΟΤΕ εσκαβαν αυλακια και εβαζαν πλαστικους σωληνες .... λετε να αρχισουν και εδω εργασιες για vdsl?  :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

έχει να αρχίσει ουκ ολίγος παροξυσμός.... θα βλεπουμε σκάψιμο, και θα λέμε...

"μπας ειναι είναι για vdsl ; "

την βλέπω την δουλειά...

----------


## arial

> έχει να αρχίσει ουκ ολίγος παροξυσμός.... θα βλεπουμε σκάψιμο, και θα λέμε...
> 
> "μπας ειναι είναι για vdsl ; "
> 
> την βλέπω την δουλειά...


Eτοιμη ημουν να βγαλω φωτογραφιες με το κινητο  :Laughing:

----------


## Lagman

> Ψηφιζουμε fiber-friendly δημαρχο


Καλό θα ήταν να γνωρίζουμε ποιοι δήμαρχοι δεν επιτρέπουν τέτοιου είδους εργασίες πριν τις εκλογές  :Twisted Evil: 

........Auto merged post: Lagman πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σημερα που περασα απο τον ΟΤΕ της περιοχης μου, εξω απο τον ΟΤΕ εσκαβαν αυλακια και εβαζαν πλαστικους σωληνες .... λετε να αρχισουν και εδω εργασιες για vdsl?



Εργασίες που αφορούν to A/K Δάφνης παρακαλώ στείλτε pm.  :Razz:

----------


## WAntilles

> Εργασίες που αφορούν to A/K Δάφνης παρακαλώ στείλτε pm.


"Καλλικρατείται" πλέον με το Α/Κ Υμηττού.  :Razz: 

Συγχωνεύεται το διαθέσιμο bandwidth για "μνημονιακό" περιορισμό του κράτους, των δαπανών, και της σπατάλης.  :Razz:

----------


## arial

Το Α/Κ Δαφνης εξυπηρετει και την περιοχη μου, τον Αγιο Δημητριο.

Lagman αυριο που θα περασω απο εκει , θα βγαλω και φωτογραφιες  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> To max δεν είναι 12. Σε λάθος τάξη μεγέθους είσαι.


Λάθοs προς τα πάνω ή προς τα κάτω;

----------


## nm96027

Τα έργα συνεχίζονται με εντατικούς ρυθμούς. Σε λίγο θα ανέβει ενημερωμένος ο χάρτης των εργασιών.

----------


## emeliss

> Λάθοs προς τα πάνω ή προς τα κάτω;


Τεχνικά το αληθινό νούμερο είναι πολύ προς τα πάνω. Εμπορικά τι θα δούμε, και η πορεία αυτών που θα δούμε είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## nikos76

> Σε ποιο ύψος της Μπισκήνη;
> 
> Αύριο θα κάνω update τον χάρτη ώστε να βάλουμε και άλλα σημεία που έχουν σκαφτεί και να παρακολουθούμε την όλη διαδικασία.



Παρακαλειται ο ..χαρτογραφος να ελεγξει τη Μπισκηνη καθως και την (μιση) Παιανιας και να τα περασει στη χαρτη.

{οποιος ειναι κοντα ας τραβηξει καμια φωτο}

Αντε και καλες 100αρες !
τα λεμε

----------


## nm96027

> Παρακαλειται ο ..χαρτογραφος να ελεγξει τη Μπισκηνη καθως και την (μιση) Παιανιας και να τα περασει στη χαρτη.
> 
> {οποιος ειναι κοντα ας τραβηξει καμια φωτο}
> 
> Αντε και καλες 100αρες !
> τα λεμε


Όντως πέρασα και τα είδα και εγώ σήμερα. Γίνεται χαμός. Μπισκήνη, Ευρυσθένους, Χλόης, Δάφνης, Μυκόνου, Αγ. Ελένης, Κουσίδη, Παιανίας, Ανακρέοντος, Μακρυγιάννη, Δ. Πίνδου, Παπαδιαμαντοπούλου. 

Προχωράνε γρήγορα. Είναι πολλές οι αλλαγές και μάλλον θα περαστούν το απόγευμα. 

Όποιος έχει πληροφορίες και νεώτερα από Ζωγράφου, ας το ποστάρει εδώ ή ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου :One thumb up:

----------


## fotinoulis1

> Όντως πέρασα και τα είδα και εγώ σήμερα. Γίνεται χαμός. Μπισκήνη, Ευρυσθένους, Χλόης, Δάφνης, Μυκόνου, Αγ. Ελένης, Κουσίδη, Παιανίας, Ανακρέοντος, Μακρυγιάννη, Δ. Πίνδου, Παπαδιαμαντοπούλου. 
> 
> Προχωράνε γρήγορα. Είναι πολλές οι αλλαγές και μάλλον θα περαστούν το απόγευμα. 
> 
> Όποιος έχει πληροφορίες και νεώτερα από Ζωγράφου, ας το ποστάρει εδώ ή ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου


Ολη η περιοχη ζωγραφου εχει γινει εργοταξιο.....τωρα σκαβουν την Δαβακη Πινδου!!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## gkimonas

Μετά την Πέμπτη που γίνεται η λαϊκή, μου είπαν θα σκάψουν και την _Ιάσωνος Μαράτου_.

----------


## apostolt

> Όντως πέρασα και τα είδα και εγώ σήμερα. Γίνεται χαμός. Μπισκήνη, Ευρυσθένους, Χλόης, Δάφνης, Μυκόνου, Αγ. Ελένης, Κουσίδη, Παιανίας, Ανακρέοντος, Μακρυγιάννη, Δ. Πίνδου, Παπαδιαμαντοπούλου. 
> 
> Προχωράνε γρήγορα. Είναι πολλές οι αλλαγές και μάλλον θα περαστούν το απόγευμα. 
> 
> Όποιος έχει πληροφορίες και νεώτερα από Ζωγράφου, ας το ποστάρει εδώ ή ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου


Χλοης,Μακρυγιαννη,Αγιας Ελενης,Μυκονου σκαβουν τα καινουργια μας φρεατια........οπτικες να δουμε ποτε θα περασουν και ποτε θα ερθουν οι καινουργιες καμπινες.

----------


## Jazzer

Είναι τόσο μεγάλος (και δικαιολογημένα) ο ενθουσιασμός σας, που προβλέπω να βάλετε κι εσείς ένα χεράκι για να τοποθετηθούν ακόμα πιο γρήγορα οι ίνες στα φρεάτια !   :Razz:

----------


## tsomis

Σχεδον παντου στα Α.Ιλισια.

----------


## nm96027

Δείτε το μηχάνημα για την κοπή της τομής:

----------


## nnn

> Δείτε το μηχάνημα για την κοπή της τομής:


Τυπικός κόφτης για πέρασμα ινών και σωλήνων αερίου, και η HOL/Forthnet με αυτό πέρασαν τις οπτικές τους  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## manicx

> Τυπικός κόφτης για πέρασμα ινών και σωλήνων αερίου, και η HOL/Forthnet με αυτό πέρασαν τις οπτικές τους


Οπτικές πέρασαν ή αέριο; Γιατί από αυτά που δίνουν τα μισά είναι αέρας κοπανιστός... :Razz:

----------


## WAntilles

> ...και η HOL/Forthnet με αυτό πέρασαν...


...τα χτυπητήρια του φραπέ τους.  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

> Τα έργα συνεχίζονται με εντατικούς ρυθμούς. Σε λίγο θα ανέβει ενημερωμένος ο χάρτης των εργασιών.


Θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε και συνέντευξη από τους εργάτες, να μας πουν αν συνειδητοποιούν τι υπηρεσία θα προσφερθεί όταν ολοκληρωθεί η δουλειά τους; Τις εμπειρίες τους από τη συνεργασία της εταιρείας τους με τον ΟΤΕ, για την οικογένειά τους, αν χρησιμοποιούν Internet κτλ; Τους πολίτες στη γύρω περιοχή για τις εντυπώσεις τους και αν γνωρίζουν τι είναι VDSL και ένα γκάλοπ μέχρι πόσα θα πλήρωναν για την υπηρεσία;

Πιστεύω πως είναι ευνόητο ότι αστειέυομαι. Μήπως γινόμαστε υπερβολικοί; Δηλαδή τώρα αυτή τη δουλειά θα κάνουμε; Σε κάθε περιοχή που γίνεται ένα έργο, θα ανεβαίνει είδηση, χάρτης που θα ενημερώνεται, φωτογραφίες από τα έργα κτλ; Ή ΟΚ επειδή είναι η πρώτη περιοχή καλό είναι να δούμε τη διαδικασία;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kostasdina

Εχουν βαλει κορδελες και στην αγιου θεραποντως νομιζω γραφουν για 19/9.Με την ευκαιρια να ρωτησω κατι.Οταν τελειωσουν με τις οπτικες οποιος δεν βαλει vdsl θα εχει κερδος σε ταχυτητα με την adsl?

----------


## george94

> Εχουν βαλει κορδελες και στην αγιου θεραποντως νομιζω γραφουν για 19/9.Με την ευκαιρια να ρωτησω κατι.Οταν τελειωσουν με τις οπτικες οποιος δεν βαλει vdsl θα εχει κερδος σε ταχυτητα με την adsl?


Υπάρχουν δύο πιθανά σενάρια:
Σύμφωνα με το πρώτο, όλοι οι συνδρομητές του DSL (παλαιοί και νέοι) θα μεταφερθούν στο DSLAM της καμπίνας. Οι VDSL κάρτες είναι προς τα πίσω συμβατές με τα ADSL modem των χρηστών, άρα οι χρήστες ADSL θα συνεχίζουν να λειτουργούν κανονικά με τα modem τους απολαμβάνοντας όμως το μέγιστο του πακέτου που διαθέτουν - δηλαδή 2 ή 24 Mb/s αντίστοιχα (εδώ τα 24 Mb/s θα είναι πραγματικά).
Σύμφωνα με το δεύτερο σενάριο στις καμπίνες θα μεταφερθούν μόνο οι νέοι συνδρομητές των πακέτων VDSL και οι υπόλοιποι θα παραμείνουν στο Α/Κ Αμπελοκήπων.

Το ποιό σενάριο θα επιλέξει τελικά ο ΟΤΕ θα καθορισθεί με εμπορικά κριτήρια.

----------


## MNP-10

> Σύμφωνα με το πρώτο, όλοι οι συνδρομητές του DSL (παλαιοί και νέοι) θα μεταφερθούν στο DSLAM της καμπίνας.


Χωρανε ολοι αυτοι? Λογικα το DSLAM της καμπινας* εχει πολυ λιγοτερες πορτες απ'τα DSLAM στο αστικο κεντρο. 

* Ποσες πορτες εχει?

----------


## manicx

> Χωρανε ολοι αυτοι? Λογικα το DSLAM της καμπινας* εχει πολυ λιγοτερες πορτες απ'τα DSLAM στο αστικο κεντρο. 
> 
> * Ποσες πορτες εχει?


Ναι, αλλά αν μιλάμε για DSLAM καμπίνας, αν βάλουμε πόσες καμπίνες υπάρχουν και άρα DSLAM και πόσα κανονικά DSLAM ανά κέντρο σήμερα τότε σίγουρα φτάνουν και περισσεύουν.

----------


## SfH

Σε κάτι φωτογραφίες που είχα δει ( δε θυμάμαι αν ήταν τα εξωτερικά adsl2+ του οτε ή τα vdsl . Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, λογικά μόνο οι κάρτες αλλάζουν, μπας και είναι τα ίδια ?  :Razz:  ) φαινόντουσαν αρκετά ογκώδεις καμπίνες πάντως , δεν ήταν δηλαδή τα μικρά mini-dslam που έχουμε δει σε μερικές χώρες του εξωτερικού που είναι σαν "χελώνες" . Αν μας βρει κάποιος το μοντέλο, λογικά θα μάθουμε και τον μέγιστο αριθμό πορτών.

----------


## Jazzer

Στο θέμα καμπίνας, χωρητικότητας κλπ. θα μπορούσε ίσως να μας διαφωτίσει μέλος του adslgr, o οποίος εργάζεται όλους αυτούς τους μήνες στο συγκεκριμένο project του vdsl, εφόσον βέβαια θέλει και μπορεί.  :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

> Ναι, αλλά αν μιλάμε για DSLAM καμπίνας, αν βάλουμε πόσες καμπίνες υπάρχουν και άρα DSLAM και πόσα κανονικά DSLAM ανά κέντρο σήμερα τότε σίγουρα φτάνουν και περισσεύουν.


Βασικα εξαρταται απ'το ποσες πορτες εχουν τα dslam καμπινας... αμα εχουν τιποτα 100-150 πορτες και το αλλο στο Α/Κ εχει πχ 700, εκει ζοριζουν τα πραγματα.

----------


## SfH

> Βασικα εξαρταται απ'το ποσες πορτες εχουν τα dslam καμπινας... αμα εχουν τιποτα 100-150 πορτες και το αλλο στο Α/Κ εχει πχ 700, εκει ζοριζουν τα πραγματα.


Δε νομίζω. Συνήθως σε κάθε Α/Κ αντιστοιχεί τουλάχιστον διψήφιος αριθμός KV . Έχω δει να χρησιμοποιούνται "χελώνες" mini-dslam με 8 μόλις ports σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές στο εξωτερικό  :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

Αν ηταν να κανεις ενα χοντρικο estimate, ποσες πορτες θα εχει ενα DSLAM καμπινας?

----------


## Excessium

Good stuff!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Βασικα εξαρταται απ'το ποσες πορτες εχουν τα dslam καμπινας... αμα εχουν τιποτα 100-150 πορτες και το αλλο στο Α/Κ εχει πχ 700, εκει ζοριζουν τα πραγματα.


Γιατί ζορίζουν τα πράγματα;  :Thinking: 
Αρκεί να έχει τόσες πόρτες όσους συνδρομητές εξυπηρετεί το κάθε ΚΑΦΑΟ ...  :Razz:

----------


## karavagos

Μια χαρά χωράνε οι κάρτες με 42 και 72 πόρτες.

----------


## george94

> Αν ηταν να κανεις ενα χοντρικο estimate, ποσες πορτες θα εχει ενα DSLAM καμπινας?


Δεν ξέρω τι DSLAM θα χρησιμοποιήσει ο ΟΤΕ. Μάλλον θα είναι τα HUAWEI που χρησιμοποιήσε στο πιλοτικό. Αυτά χωράνε πάνω από 200 πόρτες VDSL2, άρα χωράνε άνετα όλοι οι δικοί του και ίσως και κάποιοι των εναλλακτικών αν/όταν δώσει χονδρική

----------


## maik

Γιατι δινε μονο στο δευτερο σπιτι δεξια μολις στριψεις απο την εκκλησια και μετα το ψιλικατζιδικο και οχι στο τριτο;.

----------


## kiriakosk

> Δεν ξέρω τι DSLAM θα χρησιμοποιήσει ο ΟΤΕ. Μάλλον θα είναι τα HUAWEI που χρησιμοποιήσε στο πιλοτικό. Αυτά χωράνε πάνω από 200 πόρτες VDSL2, άρα χωράνε άνετα όλοι οι δικοί του και ίσως και κάποιοι των εναλλακτικών αν/όταν δώσει χονδρική


Μήπως ξέρεις και τι ταχύτητες VDSL 2 θα δώσει; ή τι προδιαγραφές έχουν τα  HUAWEI;;;

----------


## diosak

Huawei DSLAMs

----------


## emeliss

> Huawei DSLAMs


Για δες και εδώ

----------


## Ntalton

> Για δες και εδώ


Και ποσο περιπου κοστολογειται το πραγμα αυτο? 
Απο ο,τι βλεπω, μπορει να χρησημοποιηθει και για FTTH σωστα?

----------


## emeliss

Τιμές ξέρουν οι πωλητές και οι αγοραστές. Υποστηρίζει GPON.

----------


## george94

> Για δες και εδώ


Μάλλον πρέπει να είναι το ΜΑ5603Τ - Σύμφωνα με το link που βρήκες. Αν είναι αυτό τότε έχει 6 θέσεις για κάρτες. Η κάρτα τους είναι 48 πορτών για VDSL2 - άρα 6x48=288 πόρτες !!!
Χωράει σχεδόν ολόκληρο το καφάο, όχι μόνο τους DSL χρήστες.
Αν πράγματι βάλει αυτό το DSLAM ο ΟΤΕ θα μπορούσε αν ήθελε να μεταφέρει τους πάντες από το κέντρο στις καμπίνες ώστε να έχουν όλοι τις ονομαστικές τους ταχύτητες. Μετά θα μπορούσε να κλείσει και το Κέντρο και να αφήσει τα κλειδιά στους εναλλακτικούς.

----------


## emeliss

Δεν υπάρχει στο site της huawei κάποιο δελτίο ότι έχει κλείσει νέα συμφωνία με τον ΟΤΕ. Όταν γίνει θα το ανακοινώσουν.

----------


## frap

Πορείες περνάνε συχνά από τις περιοχές αυτές;  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Πορείες περνάνε συχνά από τις περιοχές αυτές;


Όχι  :Razz:  , αλλά όταν κατεβουν Εξάρχεια προς Κωλέττη μεριά θα παίξει τέτοια εμπλοκή  :Razz: .

----------


## Sebu

> Όχι  , αλλά όταν κατεβουν Εξάρχεια προς Κωλέττη μεριά θα παίξει τέτοια εμπλοκή .


Εεεε το πολυ πολυ να μην βαλουν vdsl2 εκει. Ετσι και αλλιως ειναι καπιταλιστικο αγαθο (στην τιμη που θα εχει) που οι αναρχικοι των Εξαρχειων δεν θα το αγοραζαν ετσι και αλλιως  :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

> Δεν υπάρχει στο site της huawei κάποιο δελτίο ότι έχει κλείσει νέα συμφωνία με τον ΟΤΕ. Όταν γίνει θα το ανακοινώσουν.


Η συμφωνία έχει κλείσει, από γνωρίζω από ανεπίσημα κανάλια. Το 60% του εξοπλισμού θα είναι huawei, λένε. Θα δείξει.

----------


## bigtolis1

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν καποιο αγαπητο μελος γνωριζει τους τρεις μεγαλους δημους της θεσσαλονικης οπου θα εγκατασταθει δικτυο vdsl?ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων! :Smile:

----------


## alexst

Λοιπόν παιδιά, έχω πολύ καλά νέα, σπαρταριστά!!!!!! Εχθές το μεσημέρι στο σκάψιμο στη συμβολή των οδών Ρόδων και Κουσίδη, περνώντας, είδα κάτι κουστουμάτους πάνω από τα έργα, όπου ένα παλικάρι με φόρμα εργασίας τους εξηγούσε-έδινε αναφορά για το τι έχει γίνει στο σημείο και τι πρόκειται να γίνει τις επόμενες μέρες. Φυσικά, τους πλησίασα και ρώτησα αν είναι από τον ΟΤΕ και προσπάθησα να μάθω λεπτομέρειες. Μίλαγα σχεδόν πέντε λεπτά με το παιδί με τη φόρμα (ο οποίος πρέπει να ήταν κάτι σαν αρχιτεχνικός) και ουσιαστικά μου είπε τα εξής:

Ερ.: Πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι οπτικές ίνες για το VDSL?
Απ.: Το χρονοδιάγραμμα είναι μάξιμουμ μέχρι τα μέσα Φεβρουαρίου 2011, συνυπολογίζοντας απεργίες, ζημιές, κακοκαιρία κτλ. Αν όλα πάνε καλά, θα ενεργοποιηθούν αμέσως μετά τα Χριστούγεννα.

Ερ.: Θα μεταφερθούν όλοι οι χρήστες ανεξαρτήτως παρόχου στα mini-dslams κατευθείαν ή θα υπάρχει παράλληλη λειτουργία? 
Απ.: Όχι, όλοι μα όλοι θα χρησιμοποιείτε μόνο τις οπτικές ίνες.

Ερ.: Δηλαδή και αυτοί που είναι σε εναλλακτικούς παρόχους?
Απ.: Ναι, όλοι.

Ερ.: Οπότε, εγώ που είμαι σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο και έχω πρόγραμμα έως 24Mbit, μία μέρα ξαφνικά θα συγχρονίσω στα 24Mbit?
Απ.: Όχι στα 24, θα είστε όλοι στο μάξιμουμ, δηλαδή 54.

Ερ.: Ανεξαρτήτως εμπορικής πολιτικής ή προγράμματος που θα έχει ο καθένας?
Απ.: Ναι, ανεξαρτήτως, όλοι θα πιάνετε το μέγιστο που θα είναι και πραγματικό.

Το παλικάρι φαινόταν να ξέρει αρκετά καλά τη δουλειά του, ήταν λαλίστατο και ευγενέστατο. Τώρα, αν μου έλεγε βλακείες σας λέω και εγώ. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος στο φόρουμ και γνωρίζει λεπτομέρειες από μέσα, ας τα επιβεβαιώσει… 
Πάντως, λογικά, με δεδομένο ότι αυτή η υπηρεσία για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, θα υπάρχει εντός Αττικής μόνο στο δήμο Ζωγράφου, το πιθανότερο είναι να ισχύουν όλα αυτά και να μην υπάρξουν ακομα ανάλογα εμπορικά προγράμματα, αφού η υπηρεσία θα απευθύνεται σε μικρή σχετικά μερίδα χρηστών. Δεν ξέρω εσείς, εγώ πάντως κατενθουσιάστηκα... Μακάρι να 'ναι έτσι...

----------


## nm96027

Έγινε ανανέωση του αρχικού ποστ με πρόσθεση των εργασιών στον χάρτη που επισυνάπτεται και νέες φωτογραφίες. Εντύπωση μου έκανε το μέγεθος κάποιων νέων φρεατίων (φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες), όπου είναι τόσο μεγάλο λες και χωράει ενεργό εξοπλισμό. 

Ένα μεγάλο *ευχαριστώ* στον *treli@ris* που με βοήθησε παρά πολύ στην αποτύπωση των έργων.

----------


## emeliss

Και οι διακλαδωτικοί σύνδεσμοι χώρο θέλουν. Δεν βοηθάει και η μεγάλη ακτίνα καμπυλότητας που απαιτείται όταν αλλάζει η κατεύθυνση.

----------


## k_koulos

δείτε και αυτό και αυτό [διπλα διπλα στην εφημεριδα σελιδα 4 στην οικονομικη]

[στην έντυπη μορφη αν κατεβάσετε το χθεσινο Pdf εχει και μια φωτογραφία απο δρομο που σκάβουν....]

----------


## MNP-10

> Το παλικάρι φαινόταν να ξέρει αρκετά καλά τη δουλειά του, ήταν λαλίστατο και ευγενέστατο. Τώρα, αν μου έλεγε βλακείες σας λέω και εγώ. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος στο φόρουμ και γνωρίζει λεπτομέρειες από μέσα, ας τα επιβεβαιώσει…


Οπως το βλεπω, καποια απ'αυτα που σου ειπε "μπαζουν". Οτι δλδ ολοι θα πανε στα 54 mbps κτλ. Δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα, εχει μπερδεμα τιμολογιακο, ρυθμιστικο, ανταγωνιστικο κτλ.

Εδω ειμαστε και θα τα δουμε στη πραξη. Κυριακη, κοντη γιορτη.

----------


## zoug100

Ποτε εκτιματε να δινουν το VDSL στην αγορα;   :Thinking:

----------


## alexst

> ...Οτι δλδ ολοι θα πανε στα 54 mbps κτλ...


...μου ειπε οτι το 24 θα ειναι πλεον η χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα...

----------


## christhenis

> ...μου ειπε οτι το 24 θα ειναι πλεον η χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα...


Εάν πραγματικά γίνει αυτό όλοι στο ΟΤΕ θα μετακινηθούν! Και η 24αρα πάει στην τιμή τις σημερινής 2άρας!!!.. ε ρε γλέντια!!!  :Respekt:

----------


## vaggospat13

> ...μου ειπε οτι το 24 θα ειναι πλεον η χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα...


αρα θα δωσει σε ολους vdsl ρουτερ ... δεν ειναι χαζοί θα φροντίσουν να εκμεταλλευτούν το vdsl σιγα μην το δωσουν και τζαμπα

----------


## k_koulos

αυτό το είδατε, απο το αρθρο στην καθημερινή;

*Σε κάθε καμπίνα θα καταλήγουν μάξιμουμ 288 συνδέσεις VDSL οι οποίες μπορούν να δώσουν μια συνολική οροφή 1,15 εκατ. συνδρομητών για τον ΟΤΕ σε ολόκληρη την ελληνική επικράτεια.*

----------


## uncharted

> Απ.: Όχι στα 24, θα είστε όλοι στο μάξιμουμ, δηλαδή 54.


δεν ειναι τα 54 το maximum  :Wink: 

επισης εχει αναφερθει ηδη (απο τον xmperop1) οτι οι υπαρχοντες πελατες του ΟΤΕ πιθανοτατα θα μεταβουν στα νεα πιο κοντινα DSLAM (288 πορτες λογικα πρεπει να φτανουν)

τωρα για τους εναλλακτικους, δεν νομιζω να χωρεσουν ολοι... μπορει να κανω και λαθος βεβαια




> ...μου ειπε οτι το 24 θα ειναι πλεον η χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα...


θα καταργηθει η 2αρα?




> αρα θα δωσει σε ολους vdsl ρουτερ ...


 οχι, για 24αρα μπορουν να παιξουν και με τα παλια

----------


## ThReSh

> Οπως το βλεπω, καποια απ'αυτα που σου ειπε "μπαζουν". Οτι δλδ ολοι θα πανε στα 54 mbps κτλ. Δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα, εχει μπερδεμα τιμολογιακο, ρυθμιστικο, ανταγωνιστικο κτλ.
> 
> Εδω ειμαστε και θα τα δουμε στη πραξη. Κυριακη, κοντη γιορτη.


μπάζουν αρκετά μπορώ να πω...

----------


## MNP-10

> μπάζουν αρκετά μπορώ να πω...


Ε ναι, πχ αμα εχει ο εναλλακτικος εναν πελατη στο full llu, θα τον μεταφερει ο ΟΤΕ με τη βια σε VDSL ΑΡΥΣ? Δλδ ο εναλλακτικος απο κει που πληρωνει 8.5Ε θα πληρωνει πχ 20Ε+ χονδρικη? Δεν γινονται αυτα τα πραγματα.




> ..μου ειπε οτι το 24 θα ειναι πλεον η χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα...


Για τους πελατες ΟΤΕ ισως.. για τους εναλλακτικους που θα εχουν ακομα full llu προσβαση (δλδ χαλκο απο το αστικο κεντρο μεχρι το σπιτι του συνδρομητη) δυσκολο.

----------


## vaggospat13

> δεν ειναι τα 54 το maximum 
> 
>  οχι, για 24αρα μπορουν να παιξουν και με τα παλια


Εννοούσα οτι για να πας απο 24-54 που λεει ο φιλος παραπανω, θες vdsl εξοπλισμο.

----------


## SfH

Μπάζουν πολύ αυτά που ανάφερε ο alexst . Θα μπορούσα μετα βίας να πιστέψω ότι ο οτε θα βάλει τους πελάτες ΑΡΥΣ εναλλακτικών σε εξωτερικό dslam, αν και δε βλέπω άμεσο κέρδος ( πέρα από πιθανό μειωμένο workload στο Α/Κ και τις  πιθανώς αυξημένες απαιτήσεις σε ΟΚΣΥΑ ) . Για τους πελάτες llu όμως μου φαίνεται τελείως απίθανο.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Λοιπόν παιδιά, έχω πολύ καλά νέα, σπαρταριστά!!!!!! Εχθές το μεσημέρι στο σκάψιμο στη συμβολή των οδών Ρόδων και Κουσίδη, περνώντας, είδα κάτι κουστουμάτους πάνω από τα έργα, όπου ένα παλικάρι με φόρμα εργασίας τους εξηγούσε-έδινε αναφορά για το τι έχει γίνει στο σημείο και τι πρόκειται να γίνει τις επόμενες μέρες. Φυσικά, τους πλησίασα και ρώτησα αν είναι από τον ΟΤΕ και προσπάθησα να μάθω λεπτομέρειες. Μίλαγα σχεδόν πέντε λεπτά με το παιδί με τη φόρμα (ο οποίος πρέπει να ήταν κάτι σαν αρχιτεχνικός) και ουσιαστικά μου είπε τα εξής:
> 
> Ερ.: Πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι οπτικές ίνες για το VDSL?
> Απ.: Το χρονοδιάγραμμα είναι μάξιμουμ μέχρι τα μέσα Φεβρουαρίου 2011, συνυπολογίζοντας απεργίες, ζημιές, κακοκαιρία κτλ. Αν όλα πάνε καλά, θα ενεργοποιηθούν αμέσως μετά τα Χριστούγεννα.


Maybe.




> Ερ.: Θα μεταφερθούν όλοι οι χρήστες ανεξαρτήτως παρόχου στα mini-dslams κατευθείαν ή θα υπάρχει παράλληλη λειτουργία? 
> Απ.: Όχι, όλοι μα όλοι θα χρησιμοποιείτε μόνο τις οπτικές ίνες.
> 
> Ερ.: Δηλαδή και αυτοί που είναι σε εναλλακτικούς παρόχους?
> Απ.: Ναι, όλοι.


No way.



> Ερ.: Οπότε, εγώ που είμαι σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο και έχω πρόγραμμα έως 24Mbit, μία μέρα ξαφνικά θα συγχρονίσω στα 24Mbit?
> Απ.: Όχι στα 24, θα είστε όλοι στο μάξιμουμ, δηλαδή 54.
> 
> Ερ.: Ανεξαρτήτως εμπορικής πολιτικής ή προγράμματος που θα έχει ο καθένας?
> Απ.: Ναι, ανεξαρτήτως, όλοι θα πιάνετε το μέγιστο που θα είναι και πραγματικό.


No way (again)  :Razz: 

Γενικότερα, επειδή δεν είμαστε η μόνη χώρα στον κόσμο που (θα) έχει VDSL ή κάτι ανάλογο, δεν παίζει ιδιαίτερα το να γίνουν όλοι οι χρήστες migrate στα VDSL dslams.

Αυτό που παίζει, και είναι λίγο σε γαργάρα από τον ΟΤΕ, είναι σε όσες περιοχές λειτουργήσει το VDSL, να υπάρξει τόσο crosstalk κτλ στο ADSL, που να πάνε οι ταχύτητες στον πάτο... Προβλέπω κατάσταση όπως με τις ταχύτητες 384, που "όσοι μπορούσαν να πληρώσουν" πήγαιναν στην 1024 για να μην έχουν θέμα overbooking.

Κατ' αναλογία, θα έχει κάποιος μια πρώην 14ρα και νυν 8ρα λόγω crosstalk, και θα πάει σε VDSL αναγκαστικά για να έχει πάλι αξιοπρεπή ταχύτητα.

Anyway, θα δούμε πως θα πάει!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## xmperop1

> Ε ναι, πχ αμα εχει ο εναλλακτικος εναν πελατη στο full llu, θα τον μεταφερει ο ΟΤΕ με τη βια σε VDSL ΑΡΥΣ? Δλδ ο εναλλακτικος απο κει που πληρωνει 8.5Ε θα πληρωνει πχ 20Ε+ χονδρικη? Δεν γινονται αυτα τα πραγματα.
> 
> 
> 
> Για τους πελατες ΟΤΕ ισως.. για τους εναλλακτικους που θα εχουν ακομα full llu προσβαση (δλδ χαλκο απο το αστικο κεντρο μεχρι το σπιτι του συνδρομητη) δυσκολο.


Πιθανότατα θα δώσει σε όλους κυκλώματα 24σσάρια και στους παρόχους.
Ισως αυτοί που είναι με 2άρες να μην τους πειράξουν αν και λίγο δύσκολο.
Οταν ο πάροχος θα ζητήσει VDSL θα αρχίσουν τα όργανα πιστεύω αν και θα υπάρξει προπαγάνδα του στυλ είδατε "κάναμε" αναβαθμίσεις (το ελλαστικό σενάριο). :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: xmperop1 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> No way.
> 
> 
> No way (again) 
> 
> ...


Μα ακόμα και crosstalk να υπάρχει θα είναι σε πολύ μικρότερο μήκος καλωδίου που πάλι θα υπάρχει σημαντική αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας.

----------


## emeliss

> Αυτό που παίζει, και είναι λίγο σε γαργάρα από τον ΟΤΕ, είναι σε όσες περιοχές λειτουργήσει το VDSL, να υπάρξει τόσο crosstalk κτλ στο ADSL, που να πάνε οι ταχύτητες στον πάτο...
> 
> Anyway, θα δούμε πως θα πάει!


Επίσης δεν είναι η πρώτη χώρα όπου θα συνυπάρχουν δίκτυα vdsl και adsl. Ευκαιρία να θεσπιστούν και φασματικοί κανόνες.

Σωστός ως προς την ανάγκη για αναμονή.

----------


## frap

> Μα ακόμα και crosstalk να υπάρχει θα είναι σε πολύ μικρότερο μήκος καλωδίου που πάλι θα υπάρχει σημαντική αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Sebu

> Μα ακόμα και crosstalk να υπάρχει θα είναι σε πολύ μικρότερο μήκος καλωδίου που πάλι θα υπάρχει σημαντική αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας.


Πολυ φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα ειναι ετσι. Γιατι αν ο συνδρομητης του ΟΤΕ εχει στο last mile απο ΚΑΦΑΟ μεχρι κατανεμητη (δλδ στο μηκος του χαλκινου καλωδιου) πχ 50 ή 100mbps και μαζευτουν 50-100 τετοιοι σε καθε καφαο/καμπινα, καταλαβαινεις τι θα γινεται με  εμας που θα κινουμαστε διπλα τους (ο χαλκος μας).

Εγω πιστευω οτι ακομα και για 100-200-500 μετρα απο την καμπινα μεχρι τον κατανεμητη, αν ειναι να γινει ζημια απο το crosstalk θα γινει. Δεν ειναι τοσο το μηκος, ειναι οτι ολοι αυτοι πλεον θα εχουν 50+mbps και θα τα εχουν εγγυημενα και μαζικα.

Αρα 30 τετοιοι να κινουνται παραλληλα στο ιδιο μπουρι καλωδιο με τα δικλωνα μεχρι τον κατανεμητη σου, τελειωσες.

Ηδη εχω χασει εδω και κατι μηνες 3-4 μβιτ λογω crosstalk μαλλον που η ΝετΟνε δεν ασχολειται. Αν φτασει τετοιο σκηνικο σε χ χρονο στο Φαληρο και χασω αλλα 2-3 και καταληξω στα 8μβιτ, εννοειται κουναω μαντηλι στη ΝετΟνε και παω στον ΟΤΕ.

Εστω και 24αρα, αν σε ριξει στην καμπινα αντι για το ΚΑΦΑΟ θα την εχει ψιλοεγγυημενη (κοντα στα 20-21 πιστευω).

Μπας και το κανει επιτηδες ο ΟΤΕ με το crosstalk να εξοντωσει τους εναλλακτικους  :Razz:  ????

----------


## frap

> Πολυ φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα ειναι ετσι. Γιατι αν ο συνδρομητης του ΟΤΕ εχει στο last mile απο ΚΑΦΑΟ μεχρι κατανεμητη (δλδ στο μηκος του χαλκινου καλωδιου) πχ 50 ή 100mbps και μαζευτουν 50-100 τετοιοι σε καθε καφαο/καμπινα, καταλαβαινεις τι θα γινεται με  εμας που θα κινουμαστε διπλα τους (ο χαλκος μας).
> 
> Εγω πιστευω οτι ακομα και για 100-200-500 μετρα απο την καμπινα μεχρι τον κατανεμητη, αν ειναι να γινει ζημια απο το crosstalk θα γινει. Δεν ειναι τοσο το μηκος, ειναι οτι ολοι αυτοι πλεον θα εχουν 50+mbps και θα τα εχουν εγγυημενα και μαζικα.


Δε θυμάμαι το φαινόμενο crosstalk να_ ενισχύεται_ με την ταχύτητα, αλλά οι επιπτώσεις του να είναι _σημαντικότερες_ σε γραμμές με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα (διορθώστε με...). Αν είναι έτσι, τότε φοβάμαι πως οι VDSLάδες είναι που θα έχουν πρόβλημα από τους ADSLάδες...

Πέρα από αυτό, το crosstalk λόγω της παράλληλης όδευσης 30-50 βρόχων από την καμπίνα προς 2-3 γειτονικές πολυκατοικίες (200-300 μέτρα :Wink:  δε συγκρίνεται με αυτό από την παράλληλη όδευση 200-300 βρόχων από την καμπίνα μέχρι το CO (χιλιόμετρο και βάλε... + βρόχους από άλλες καμπίνες που από κάποιο σημείο και έπειτα  πιθανότατα να μοιράζονται την όδευση προς το CO).

----------


## lewton

> Δε θυμάμαι το φαινόμενο crosstalk να_ ενισχύεται_ με την ταχύτητα, αλλά οι επιπτώσεις του να είναι _σημαντικότερες_ σε γραμμές με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα (διορθώστε με...). Αν είναι έτσι, τότε φοβάμαι πως οι VDSLάδες είναι που θα έχουν πρόβλημα από τους ADSLάδες...
> 
> Πέρα από αυτό, το crosstalk λόγω της παράλληλης όδευσης 30-50 βρόχων από την καμπίνα προς 2-3 γειτονικές πολυκατοικίες (200-300 μέτρα δε συγκρίνεται με αυτό από την παράλληλη όδευση 200-300 βρόχων από την καμπίνα μέχρι το CO (χιλιόμετρο και βάλε... + βρόχους από άλλες καμπίνες που από κάποιο σημείο και έπειτα  πιθανότατα να μοιράζονται την όδευση προς το CO).


Το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στο ότι οι βρόχοι με VDSL θα διαπερνώνται από ισχυρότερο σήμα το οποίο ενδέχεται να ζορίσει το λιγότερο ισχυρό σήμα του ADSL.

----------


## george94

> Δε θυμάμαι το φαινόμενο crosstalk να_ ενισχύεται_ με την ταχύτητα, αλλά οι επιπτώσεις του να είναι _σημαντικότερες_ σε γραμμές με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα (διορθώστε με...). Αν είναι έτσι, τότε φοβάμαι πως οι VDSLάδες είναι που θα έχουν πρόβλημα από τους ADSLάδες...
> 
> Πέρα από αυτό, το crosstalk λόγω της παράλληλης όδευσης 30-50 βρόχων από την καμπίνα προς 2-3 γειτονικές πολυκατοικίες (200-300 μέτρα δε συγκρίνεται με αυτό από την παράλληλη όδευση 200-300 βρόχων από την καμπίνα μέχρι το CO (χιλιόμετρο και βάλε... + βρόχους από άλλες καμπίνες που από κάποιο σημείο και έπειτα  πιθανότατα να μοιράζονται την όδευση προς το CO).


Για να αποφευχθεί επιπλέον σύγχυση για το crosstalk.
Το ADSL2+ χρησιμοποιεί φάσμα μέχρι 2,2 MHz. Από αυτό μετά τα 2 km αξιοποιείται περίπου το μισό.
Το VDSL2 profile 17a, που πιθανότατα θα χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ στις καμπίνες του, χρησιμοποιεί φάσμα μέχρι 17 MHz. Η τεχνολογία VDSL2 σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιείς όποιο μέρος του φάσματος θέλεις. Αν επομένως ο ΟΤΕ διαλέξει να χρησιμοποιήσει την φασματική περιοχή από 2 MHz μέχρι 17 MHz οι παρεμβολές στο δίκτυο ADSL2+ θα είναι μηδενικές, άρα και οι δικαιολογίες των εναλλακτικών στους πελάτες τους ότι για όλα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## emeliss

> Το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στο ότι οι βρόχοι με VDSL θα διαπερνώνται από ισχυρότερο σήμα το οποίο ενδέχεται να ζορίσει το λιγότερο ισχυρό σήμα του ADSL.


Είναι ισχυρότερο; Αν το PSD (power spectral density που λένε στο ελληνικά) του VDSL είναι μικρότερο του PSD του ADSL2+ τότε τι έχουμε;

----------


## Sebu

> Αν επομένως ο ΟΤΕ διαλέξει να χρησιμοποιήσει την φασματική περιοχή από 2 MHz μέχρι 17 MHz οι παρεμβολές στο δίκτυο ADSL2+ θα είναι μηδενικές, άρα και οι δικαιολογίες των εναλλακτικών στους πελάτες τους ότι για όλα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ.


Αυτο ομως ποιος θα το ξερει???? Ο πελάτης του εναλλακτικού που δεν εχει επαφη με το φορουμ (και ειναι η πλειονοτητα τους) θα παραμυθιαζεται ευκολα απο τους εναλλακτικους.

Και εγω παντως θεωρουσα οτι το vdsl λόγω ταχύτητας θα έχει μεγαλυτερη ισχυ αρα θα επηρεαζει περισσοτερο τις αλλες γραμμες.

----------


## MNP-10

> Αν επομένως ο ΟΤΕ διαλέξει να χρησιμοποιήσει την φασματική περιοχή από 2 MHz μέχρι 17 MHz


Η λεξη κλειδι ειναι το *Αν*. Θα πρεπει να δουμε και στη πραξη τι profile χρησιμοποιει. Λυσεις για το crosstalk υπαρχουν, τωρα - εφοσον ο ΟΤΕ δε θελει να δωσει το μεγιστο της ταχυτητας του VDSL και εφοσον ο ΟΤΕ τις προτιμησει.

Αλλα αν αυριο θελει να πιασει το maximum του θεωρητικα εφικτου, προκειμενου να δωσει μια παραταση ζωης στο VDSL (πχ 100+ mbps) ή να πουλησει πιο premium προϊοντα, τοτε λογικα θα τα "χτυπησει" και τα 2 πρωτα MHz.

----------


## emeliss

Τα πολλά προφίλ δεν βγήκαν τυχαία. Κάθε ένα εξυπηρετεί διαφορετικό σκοπό. Όμως ακόμα και τα "γρήγορα" προφίλ (17a, 30a) είναι 6db κάτω από τα όρια του adsl.

Η ταχύτητα αυξάνεται αυξάνοντας το εύρος συχνοτήτων. Και όταν αυξάνεται το εύρος συχνοτήτων πρέπει να ρίχνεις την ισχύ. Σχεδιαστικός κανόνας στις τηλεπικοινωνίες που ισχύει από όταν ήμουν αγέννητος.

Φαντάζομαι σε λίγα χρόνια αυτά θα συζητάμε για τις συνδέσεις μας και θα τα ξέρουμε καλύτερα. Εξάλλου το vdsl είναι ώριμη τεχνολογία με πολλά παραδείγματα πραγματικής υλοποίησης. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να βρει εκατοντάδες παραπομπές με προβλήματα που δημιουργήθηκαν στο adsl από την έλευση του vdsl λόγω παρεμβολών, αν αυτό ήταν θέμα.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Πολύ μ'αρεσει που το τόπικ γύρισε στο (Networks  :Smile:   & Telecommunications  :Smile:  ) Engineering  :Respekt: .Και τα δύο αυτά ποστ:




> Για να αποφευχθεί επιπλέον σύγχυση για το crosstalk.
> Το ADSL2+ χρησιμοποιεί φάσμα μέχρι 2,2 MHz. Από αυτό μετά τα 2 km αξιοποιείται περίπου το μισό.
> Το VDSL2 profile 17a, που πιθανότατα θα χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ στις καμπίνες του, χρησιμοποιεί φάσμα μέχρι 17 MHz. Η τεχνολογία VDSL2 σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιείς όποιο μέρος του φάσματος θέλεις. Αν επομένως ο ΟΤΕ διαλέξει να χρησιμοποιήσει την φασματική περιοχή από 2 MHz μέχρι 17 MHz οι παρεμβολές στο δίκτυο ADSL2+ θα είναι μηδενικές, άρα και οι δικαιολογίες των εναλλακτικών στους πελάτες τους ότι για όλα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ.





> Τα πολλά προφίλ δεν βγήκαν τυχαία. Κάθε ένα εξυπηρετεί διαφορετικό σκοπό. Όμως ακόμα και τα "γρήγορα" προφίλ (17a, 30a) είναι 6db κάτω από τα όρια του adsl.
> 
> Η ταχύτητα αυξάνεται αυξάνοντας το εύρος συχνοτήτων.* Και όταν αυξάνεται το εύρος συχνοτήτων πρέπει να ρίχνεις την ισχύ.* Σχεδιαστικό κανόνας στις τηλεπικοινωνίες που ισχύει από όταν ήμουν αγέννητος.
> 
> Φαντάζομαι σε λίγα χρόνια αυτά θα συζητάμε για τις συνδέσεις μας και θα τα ξέρουμε καλύτερα. Εξάλλου το vdsl είναι ώριμη τεχνολογία με πολλά παραδείγματα πραγματικής υλοποίησης. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να βρει εκατοντάδες παραπομπές με προβλήματα που δημιουργήθηκαν στο adsl από την έλευση του vdsl λόγω παρεμβολών, αν αυτό ήταν θέμα.





είναι ολόσωστα  :Smile: .Ειδικά το bold  μου θυμίζει απολαυστικά μαθηματα Τηλεπικοινωνιων του Πολυτεχνείου  :Smile: . Σα να βλεπω μπροστά μου τον (καθηγητή μου και μέλος της ΕΕΤΤ) Κωττή  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: .

----------


## Djore

apologoume katarxin gia tous aglikous xaraktires. grafo apo to kinito . simera logo ton ergasion exoun diakopsi Apo to mesimeri ta tilefona kai to adsl . kseri kaneis poso kairo tha diarkesi I diakopi . kapoies doulies eksartonte apo tin iparksi tilefonou kai adsl . enimerosi kamia oute apo ton enallaktiko mou pou den exei idea oute kai apo ton note . ax ellada .

----------


## DJFloor

> Έγινε ανανέωση του αρχικού ποστ με πρόσθεση των εργασιών στον χάρτη που επισυνάπτεται και νέες φωτογραφίες. Εντύπωση μου έκανε το μέγεθος κάποιων νέων φρεατίων (φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες), όπου είναι τόσο μεγάλο λες και χωράει ενεργό εξοπλισμό. 
> 
> Ένα μεγάλο *ευχαριστώ* στον *treli@ris* που με βοήθησε παρά πολύ στην αποτύπωση των έργων.


Συγγνώμη, αλλά οι δύο χάρτες είναι ολόιδιοι ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## Djore

profanos to provlima paramenei kai den itan programmatismeni diakopi . oli I perioxi giro apo tin odo xrisipou edo kai mia imera den exei tilefonikes ipiresies . terma klino tin doulia kai pao gia mpania .

----------


## MikeS.

Να ρωτήσω κάτι γιατί δεν έχω καταλάβει...Σε αυτές τις εγκαταστάσεις δικτύου vdsl που γίνονται από τον OTE όταν ολοκληρωθούν θα έχει δικαιώματα μόνο ο ΟΤΕ?? Γιατί κάπου διάβασα πως σε κάποια περίπτωση θα παραχωρήσει δικαιώματα και στις υπόλοιπες εταιρίες...Μέχρι τότε όμως αυτές τις ταχύτητες θα τις απολαμβάνουν όσοι έχουν ΟΤΕ?? Πώς ακριβώς πάει το πράμα???

----------


## nm96027

> Συγγνώμη, αλλά οι δύο χάρτες είναι ολόιδιοι ή κάνω λάθος?


Διορθώθηκε και το βάζω και εδώ.:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Διορθώθηκε και το βάζω και εδώ.:



Ωραίος ο συνάδελφος  :Smile: .Να ρωτησω,οι κουκκίδες σήμαινουν κάτι?είναι μήπως τα KV ή απλά μπήκαν κατά λάθος?  :Thinking:

----------


## Djore

> profanos to provlima paramenei kai den itan programmatismeni diakopi . oli I perioxi giro apo tin odo xrisipou edo kai mia imera den exei tilefonikes ipiresies . terma klino tin doulia kai pao gia mpania .


Tο πρόβλημα που δημιουργήθηκε με τις εργασίες ... έχει διορθωθεί .. μετά από 26 ώρες ... 
Τη ζημία την φάγαμε ... περαστικά μας ...

----------


## treli@ris

> Ωραίος ο συνάδελφος .Να ρωτησω,οι κουκκίδες σήμαινουν κάτι?είναι μήπως τα KV ή απλά μπήκαν κατά λάθος?


Ειναι τα καπακια του ΟΤΕ που καταληγουν οι σωληνες με τις οπτικες (πριν φτασουν στα KV).

----------


## SkyNet

Στα 20 μέτρα είναι το ΚΑΦΑΟ από το πατρικό μου  :Razz: 
Ε ρε surfing που θα κάνει ο πατέρας!!!

----------


## tsomis

> Διορθώθηκε και το βάζω και εδώ.:


Ειναι παρα πολλες γραμμες που δεν εχει ο χαρτης
γιατι τουλαχιστον στα Α.Ιλισια εχουν σκαφτει οι μισοι
δρομοι.
Δεν εχω χρονο να τα παραθεσω.
(Καθε μερα γενικα στου Ζωγραφου πεφτω και σε καινουργιο
δρομο που κλεινουν για λιγο και βαζουν τις σωληνες.
(Καμια σχεση με τα πεζοδρομια που βαλθηκε να τα κανει
με την μια ο Δημαρχος.))

----------


## nm96027

> Ειναι παρα πολλες γραμμες που δεν εχει ο χαρτης
> γιατι τουλαχιστον στα Α.Ιλισια εχουν σκαφτει οι μισοι
> δρομοι.
> Δεν εχω χρονο να τα παραθεσω.
> (Καθε μερα γενικα στου Ζωγραφου πεφτω και σε καινουργιο
> δρομο που κλεινουν για λιγο και βαζουν τις σωληνες.
> (Καμια σχεση με τα πεζοδρομια που βαλθηκε να τα κανει
> με την μια ο Δημαρχος.))


Tο γνωρίζω και το έχω σημειώσει πιο πάνω. Θα καλυφθούν και αυτοί οι δρόμοι (Αβύδου και πιο πάνω) τις επόμενες μέρες...

----------


## psyxakias

> Tο γνωρίζω και το έχω σημειώσει πιο πάνω. Θα καλυφθούν και αυτοί οι δρόμοι (Αβύδου και πιο πάνω) τις επόμενες μέρες...


Για την συνέντευξη που ζήτησα όμως, κουβέντα δεν είπες.  :Sorry:

----------


## Lagman

22/09/2010 όπως θα δείτε στις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται να ολοκληρώθηκε ένα κομμάτι στην οδό Δαβάκη Πίνδου
 

Εδώ ένα αστείο παράδειγμα που σκέφτηκα μεταξύ vdsl interleaved και vdsl fastpath , στο δρόμο διακρίνετε η τομή από την οπτική ινα  :Very Happy: 


Οι οπτικές ξεφυτρώνουν μέρα με την μέρα στους δρόμους ...
Σήμερα 23/09/2010 οδός Δίκης

----------


## nm96027

Eμ, εσύ έμεινες μόνο στην Ηγήμονος και την Δίκης. Εγώ ανέβηκα και στην Αργυροκάστρου πάνω από την Πλ. Ελευθερίας.... :Razz:  Έχουν αρχίσει και εκεί.

Στο παράδειγμα interleave και fast path, η μία οπτική είναι είναι αυτή που ανεβαίνει την Δ. Πίνδου και μετά πιάνει την Ι. Θεολόγου και η άλλη είναι αυτή που ανεβαίνει την Δ. Πίνδου και στο φρεάτιο της Ξενόφρωνος χωρίζεται αριστερά (προς Κοτοπούλη) και δεξιά πρός Ελ. Βενιζέλου.

----------


## Ntalton

> Εδώ ένα αστείο παράδειγμα που σκέφτηκα μεταξύ vdsl interleaved και vdsl fastpath , στο δρόμο διακρίνετε η τομή από την οπτική ινα


Ααχαχαχαχααχχαχαχα! :Respekt:

----------


## nm96027

Σημερινή εικόνα εργασιών, συμπληρωμένη και από τα έργα που έχουν γίνει εδώ και μέρες στα Άνω Ιλίσσια.

----------


## lewton

Μπράβο που κάνεις όπως σου είπα.  :Razz: 
Τα τετράγωνα είναι ΚΑΦΑΟ;

----------


## nm96027

Nαι. Δεν φαίνονται πολύ καλά,αλλά ας κάνουμε λιγή υπομονη.

----------


## Lagman

> Σημερινή εικόνα εργασιών, συμπληρωμένη και από τα έργα που έχουν γίνει εδώ και μέρες στα Άνω Ιλίσσια.



Σήμερα σκάψανε την οδό κορυτσάς αν δεν κάνω λάθος περνάει και λεωφορείο απο εκεί , όχι όλη την οδο...  δεν έβγαλα photo, αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι μέχρι την μεγάλου αλεξάνδρου ... Οδός κονίτσης ; υπάρχει στον χάρτη;

αριστομένους καλαβρύτων δε ξέρω και κάπου εκει σίγουρα περάσανε πρέπει να παω/παει κάποιος με την ησυχία του να τα δει  :Razz:  .

........Auto merged post: Lagman πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Eμ, εσύ έμεινες μόνο στην Ηγήμονος και την Δίκης. Εγώ ανέβηκα και στην Αργυροκάστρου πάνω από την Πλ. Ελευθερίας.... Έχουν αρχίσει και εκεί.
> 
> Στο παράδειγμα interleave και fast path, η μία οπτική είναι είναι αυτή που ανεβαίνει την Δ. Πίνδου και μετά πιάνει την Ι. Θεολόγου και η άλλη είναι αυτή που ανεβαίνει την Δ. Πίνδου και στο φρεάτιο της Ξενόφρωνος χωρίζεται αριστερά (προς Κοτοπούλη) και δεξιά πρός Ελ. Βενιζέλου.


Στο παράδειγμα η interleaved ανεβαίνει ποιο αργά την δίκης ενω η fastpath την κατεβαίνει ποιο  γρήγορα  και φυσικά η fastpath είναι και ποιο γρήγορη και ποιο όμορφη λολ

----------


## treli@ris

Οι εργασιες γινονται με ταχυ ρυθμο, δεν τις προλαβαινεις. Πλεον σκαβονται και μπαινουν καπακια στις καθετες της Παπαδιαμαντοπουλου. Εχουν αρχισει εργασιες στην Ιλισιων και στους παραδρομους αυτης. Λογικα, θα βγει καποια στιγμη στην Ουλωφ Παλμε για να συνεχισει στην Γρηγοριου Αυξεντιου.

----------


## nm96027

> αριστομένους καλαβρύτων δε ξέρω και κάπου εκει σίγουρα περάσανε πρέπει να παω/παει κάποιος με την ησυχία του να τα δει  .


Πέρασα εγώ μόλις. Έχει σκαφτεί η Γράμμου και θα σκαφτεί αύριο η Αριστομένους μέχρι την Οπουντίων Λοκρών. Θα τα περάσω το ΣΚ μαζί με όποια ανανέωση θα έχουμε από αλλού.




> Οι εργασιες γινονται με ταχυ ρυθμο, δεν τις προλαβαινεις. Πλεον σκαβονται και μπαινουν καπακια στις καθετες της Παπαδιαμαντοπουλου. Εχουν αρχισει εργασιες στην Ιλισιων και στους παραδρομους αυτης. Λογικα, θα βγει καποια στιγμη στην Ουλωφ Παλμε για να συνεχισει στην Γρηγοριου Αυξεντιου.


Την Κλεοβούλης εννοείς; στην πλατεία του αγίου θωμα απέναντι;

----------


## treli@ris

> Την Κλεοβούλης εννοείς; στην πλατεία του αγίου θωμα απέναντι;


Ναι, τελειωσε προχτες αυτη. Υπηρχε και καρουλι που εδινε σωληνα στα καπακια. Και πανε σιγα-σιγα προς τα κατω μεχρι να βγουνε τερμα Παπαγου στο μπλε σημαδι του χαρτη.

Και κατι που μου εκανε εντυπωση. Η οπτικη της Παπαδιαμαντοπουλου στο τερμα που ειναι το ΙΚΑ απεναντι απο το προπο μπαινει στην Τραπεζουντος και καταληγει στη γωνια με Καισαρειας σε καπακι Vodafone. Μετα βγαινει Μικρας Ασιας και σταματαει.

----------


## rudxai

εργασια και χαρα  :Smile:

----------


## nm96027

> Ναι, τελειωσε προχτες αυτη. Υπηρχε και καρουλι που εδινε σωληνα στα καπακια. Και πανε σιγα-σιγα προς τα κατω μεχρι να βγουνε τερμα Παπαγου στο μπλε σημαδι του χαρτη.
> 
> Και κατι που μου εκανε εντυπωση. Η οπτικη της Παπαδιαμαντοπουλου στο τερμα που ειναι το ΙΚΑ απεναντι απο το προπο μπαινει στην Τραπεζουντος και καταληγει στη γωνια με Καισαρειας σε καπακι Vodafone. Μετα βγαινει Μικρας Ασιας και σταματαει.



Aυτό το είδα και εγώ και προβληματίστηκα. Μήπως χάνουμε (και οι δύο) κάπου την οπτική κάτω από τα παρκαρισμένα αυτοκίνητα και απλώς μπερδευόμαστε για την πορεία της; Πάντως η διακλάδωση προς Τραπεζούντος από Παπαδιαμαντοπούλου δικαιολογείται γιατί σε αυτό το μικρό στενάκι έχει ΚΑΦΑΟ.

----------


## maik

Θειο θειο!!!!!
Σε μενα θα ερθει αυτο το πραγμα;

----------


## nnn

όχι έπεσες στην χύτρα στον ΟΤΕ μικρός  :Razz:

----------


## maik

Τι μικρος ;27 χρονων ειμουν  :Razz:

----------


## Lagman

photos από Αργυρόκαστρου, Γράμμου και Κονίτσης που καταλήγει στην Κύπρου

----------


## grayden

> photos από Αργυρόκαστρου, Γράμμου και Κονίτσης που καταλήγει στην Κύπρου


Στην δεύτερη να υποθέσω ότι κάποιοι δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να μετακινήσουν τα αυτοκίνητά τους;

----------


## maik

> photos από Αργυρόκαστρου, Γράμμου και Κονίτσης που καταλήγει στην Κύπρου


Μην τραβαμε και οτι ναναι.
Σε μια φωτο ειναι ενα μποξακι κλασικο παλιο για χαλκινο καλωδιο και σε μια αλλη ειναι διακλαδωτης της ΔΕΗ. Σε μια τριτη δε δεν βλεπω τιποτε αλλο εκτος απο την ασπροκοκκινη ταινια.

Δεν ειναι οπτικη ινα οτι λεπτο και μακρυ βλεπουμε μπροστα μας. :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Τις πινακίδες με τις οδούς τραβάει βρε.

----------


## MikeS.

> Μην τραβαμε και οτι ναναι.
> Σε μια φωτο ειναι ενα μποξακι κλασικο παλιο για χαλκινο καλωδιο και σε μια αλλη ειναι διακλαδωτης της ΔΕΗ. Σε μια τριτη δε δεν βλεπω τιποτε αλλο εκτος απο την ασπροκοκκινη ταινια.
> 
> Δεν ειναι οπτικη ινα οτι λεπτο και μακρυ βλεπουμε μπροστα μας.


Χαχαχα δεν βλέπεις το νόημα... :P
Γαλάζια πινακίδα άσπρα γράμματα :P

----------


## Bourdoulas

> Στην δεύτερη να υποθέσω ότι κάποιοι δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να μετακινήσουν τα αυτοκίνητά τους;


Κλασσικός Έλληνας να το πω;

----------


## tsomis

> Κλασσικός Έλληνας να το πω;


Το ειδα σε 3 τουλαχιστον σημεια αυτο το πραγμα.
(να κανει κυκλο η οπτικη γιατι υπηρχε αμαξι).
Για γελια η για κλαματα;

----------


## PGouv

Με το πρωτο σκάψιμο θα κοπουν..... και πες αυτο δεν ειναι τιποτα... θα κολλήσει σωστά;

----------


## sexrazat

> Δεν ειναι οπτικη ινα οτι λεπτο και μακρυ βλεπουμε μπροστα μας.


Έγραψες :ROFL:

----------


## frap

> Κλασσικός Έλληνας να το πω;


Κάποτε θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν να μην κόβουν το τιμόνι στο "μαχαίρι" και απλά να τραβάνε ευθεία και να πριονίζουν κάθε εμπόδιο....

----------


## iakoboss7

καποτε θα πρεπει να μαθουν να φερνουν τον γερανο  :Wink:  και να μην λυπούνται τον καθε   .....

----------


## Lagman

> Με το πρωτο σκάψιμο θα κοπουν..... και πες αυτο δεν ειναι τιποτα... θα κολλήσει σωστά;


Και πές οτι κολλάει, πόση καθυστέριση θα προστεθεί ;  Κόλληση κόλληση κόλληση... :Thinking: 


Στην forthnet που της κόβανε τα κυκλώματα κάθε τρείς και λίγο ( πιθανολογώ αστιευοντας ) για αυτό τώρα έχει καθυστέριση  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: Lagman πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> καποτε θα πρεπει να μαθουν να φερνουν τον γερανο  και να μην λυπούνται τον καθε   .....


Φαντάζομαι δεν γίνεται να προχωράνε γρήγορα τα έργα και να φωνάζουν και γερανό, φαντάζομαι οτι είναι μια χρονοβόρα διαδικασία άσε που θα δημιουργίσει προβλήματα στον Δήμο και ο Δήμος δε θα το θέλει αυτό  :Razz:

----------


## apostolt

Με την χθεσινή βροχή όμως ήρθε η καταστροφή.Το internet πέφτει κάθε φορά που παίρνει κάποιος τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι.Από τα σκαψίματα κάπου πήρε νερό..........................

----------


## sakels

ξερουμε τιποτα για ιλισια κοντα στην ΕΥΔΑΠ?

----------


## nm96027

> ξερουμε τιποτα για ιλισια κοντα στην ΕΥΔΑΠ?


Αν είσαι εντός των ορίων του δήμου Ζωγράφου λογικά θα είσαι μέσα στο δίκτυο VDSL.

----------


## Daemon

> Αν είσαι εντός των ορίων του δήμου Ζωγράφου λογικά θα είσαι μέσα στο δίκτυο VDSL.


Ζηλεύω με αυτή τη Vdslοκρατία του δήμου Ζωγράφου...

----------


## theotses

Ελεγαν οτι θα ανακοινωθει η περιοδος που θα ξεκινησει η εμπορικη διαθεση του VDSL στη ΔΕΘ... Ειπωθηκε τπτ???

Βασικα ειμαι ψιλοαπελπισμενος!!! Εμενα διπλα στο DSLAM και επιανα (με HOL) 17,5Mbps... Τωρα πηγα τερμα Θεου στου Ζωγραφου (βλ. Καζαντακη) και πιανω 6,5-7,5Mbps!!! Αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι οτι δεν εχουν φτασει ακομα εδω πανω, αλλα εχουν σταματησει 2 τετραγωνα πριν απο μενα (σημειωση: μενω στο τελευταιο τετραγωνο της Καζαντζακη)... Παιζει να μην ερθει μεχρι εδω η οπτικη ινα???

Επισης υπαρχει κανενας τροπος να δω που ειναι το ΚΑΦΑΟ μου, χωρις να αρχισω τις βολτες στα γυρω τετραγωνα???

----------


## mob

> Ζηλεύω με αυτή τη Vdslοκρατία του δήμου Ζωγράφου...


Το παιχνίδι είναι σικέ  :Laughing:

----------


## nm96027

> Ελεγαν οτι θα ανακοινωθει η περιοδος που θα ξεκινησει η εμπορικη διαθεση του VDSL στη ΔΕΘ... Ειπωθηκε τπτ???
> 
> Βασικα ειμαι ψιλοαπελπισμενος!!! Εμενα διπλα στο DSLAM και επιανα (με HOL) 17,5Mbps... Τωρα πηγα τερμα Θεου στου Ζωγραφου (βλ. Καζαντακη) και πιανω 6,5-7,5Mbps!!! Αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι οτι δεν εχουν φτασει ακομα εδω πανω, αλλα εχουν σταματησει 2 τετραγωνα πριν απο μενα (σημειωση: μενω στο τελευταιο τετραγωνο της Καζαντζακη)... Παιζει να μην ερθει μεχρι εδω η οπτικη ινα???
> 
> Επισης υπαρχει κανενας τροπος να δω που ειναι το ΚΑΦΑΟ μου, χωρις να αρχισω τις βολτες στα γυρω τετραγωνα???


Λογικά (και πάλι) θα είσαι μέσα στο δίκτυο. Δεν νομίζω πως θα αφήσουν περιοχές του δήμου απέξω. Τα σκαψίματα έχουν αρχίσει και το ότι δεν έχουν φτάσει ακόμα σε σένα δεν σημαίνει κάτι. Από την άλλη η οπτική ίνα δεν χρειάζεται να φτάσει μέχρι το σπίτι σου αλλά μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ σου. 

Γνωρίζεις ποιο και που είναι το πλησιέστερο καφάο; 




> Το παιχνίδι είναι σικέ


Κρύβε λόγια. Η Σάμος είναι η επόμενη στην λίστα... :Laughing:

----------


## mob

> Κρύβε λόγια. Η Σάμος είναι η επόμενη στην λίστα...


Δε κάνουν τέτοια αστεία  :Whip: 
 :Razz:

----------


## theotses

Με μια προχειρη ματια που εριξα καθως πηγαινα σουπερμαρκετ ( :Razz: ) δεν ειδα καποιο στο τετραγωνο μου... Απλα επειδη το νουμερο του ΚΑΦΑΟ μου μπορω ευκολα να το βρω, ελεγα μηπως υπηρχε τροπος να βρω και την τοποθεσια του χωρις να βγω παγανια, ψαχνοντας κατω απο τις απειρες αφισες που εχουν κολλησει πανω τους...

----------


## kallinikos

επαρχια πότε?2020?

----------


## nm96027

> επαρχια πότε?2020?


Οι εργασίες στις πόλεις της Θράκης (Αλεξανδρούπολη, Κομοτηνή, Ξάνθη) και των Σερρών έχουν ήδη αρχίσει. Διαβάστε αν θέλετε το αρχικό πόστ.  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: nm96027 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Με μια προχειρη ματια που εριξα καθως πηγαινα σουπερμαρκετ () δεν ειδα καποιο στο τετραγωνο μου... Απλα επειδη το νουμερο του ΚΑΦΑΟ μου μπορω ευκολα να το βρω, ελεγα μηπως υπηρχε τροπος να βρω και την τοποθεσια του χωρις να βγω παγανια, ψαχνοντας κατω απο τις απειρες αφισες που εχουν κολλησει πανω τους...


Δεν είναι δύσκολα εντοπίσιμα τα καφαο. Συνήθως στην γειτονιά σου είναι σε διασταυρώσεις.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Για το πειραματικό στάδιο δοκιμής, πώς γίνεται η επιλογή πελατών?
Θα δούνε ποιοι έχουν connx στο Ζωγράφου και θα πάρουν μερικούς στην τύχη?

----------


## Nikospanag

Ξέρουμε τίποτα για Βριλήσσια,ειδα να σκαβουν αυλάκι και να βάζουν καλώδιο

----------


## Sebu

Και εγω παιρνοντας σημερα απο Νεο Ηρακλειο (Ιφιγενειας) ειδα το κλασσικο μικρο χαντακι/τομη για περασμα οπτικης (σαν και αυτο που περναγαν οι εναλλακτικοι οταν εβαλαν full llu) το οποιο κατεληγε σε καπακι του ΟΤΕ.

Δεν ξερω αν θυμηθηκε τωρα να περασει στην περιοχη οπτικες καποιος εναλλακτικος (χλωμο γιατι ακομα και η ΝετΟνε ειναι ηδη εκει  :Razz:  ) εκτος και αν ειναι καμια πχ Cyta????

----------


## SfH

> Και εγω παιρνοντας σημερα απο Νεο Ηρακλειο (Ιφιγενειας) ειδα το κλασσικο μικρο χαντακι/τομη για περασμα οπτικης (σαν και αυτο που περναγαν οι εναλλακτικοι οταν εβαλαν full llu) το οποιο κατεληγε σε καπακι του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Δεν ξερω αν θυμηθηκε τωρα να περασει στην περιοχη οπτικες καποιος εναλλακτικος (χλωμο γιατι ακομα και η ΝετΟνε ειναι ηδη εκει  ) εκτος και αν ειναι καμια πχ Cyta????


Μπορεί να ήταν netone/cyta ( ή netone γνωρίζεις ότι είναι εκεί με ιδιόκτητο ? ) , ή να ήταν οποιοσδήποτε εταιρικός πελάτης που ήθελε ίνα στο άκρο του. Αν κατέληξε σε καπάκι οτε, πιθανότατα να ήταν για κάποιον πελάτη του οτε.

----------


## MikeS.

Υπομονή παλικάρια το όλο θέμα με την εγκατάσταση όπως βλέπετε προχωράει σχετικά γρήγορα...Άντε να αρχίσουν σιγά σιγά τα παζάρια  :Whistle:   :ROFL:

----------


## theotses

Τελικα το βρηκα το ΚΑΦΑΟ, ενα τετραγωνο μακρια απο το σπιτι μου!!!

Το εξωφρενικο ειναι οτι εχουν σταματησει εδω και καμια βδομαδα, ενα τετραγωνο πριν το ΚΑΦΑΟ μου οι εργασιες και τωρα ο Δημος θα αρχισει την ασφαλτοστρωση... Δηλαδη σε 1 βδομαδα το πολυ, θα σκαψουν παλι τον φρεσκοστρωμενο δρομο!!!

Ελληνικη παρανοια!!!

----------


## Sebu

> Μπορεί να ήταν netone/cyta ( ή netone γνωρίζεις ότι είναι εκεί με ιδιόκτητο ? ) , ή να ήταν οποιοσδήποτε εταιρικός πελάτης που ήθελε ίνα στο άκρο του. Αν κατέληξε σε καπάκι οτε, πιθανότατα να ήταν για κάποιον πελάτη του οτε.




Off Topic



H NetOne εχει ιδιοκτητο γιατι εχει βαλει φιλος στο Ηρακλειο full llu.

Ισως να ηταν καμια Cyta (αν και ειχα την εντυπωση οτι οι Κυπριοι ψαχνουν να αγορασουν ετοιμο δικτυο και θελουν να αποφυγουν τις επενδυσεις σε σταθερο δικτυο στην Ελλαδα).

----------


## SfH

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> H NetOne εχει ιδιοκτητο γιατι εχει βαλει φιλος στο Ηρακλειο full llu.
> 
> Ισως να ηταν καμια Cyta (αν και ειχα την εντυπωση οτι οι Κυπριοι ψαχνουν να αγορασουν ετοιμο δικτυο και θελουν να αποφυγουν τις επενδυσεις σε σταθερο δικτυο στην Ελλαδα).




Off Topic




Δεν εννοούσα full llu, εννοούσα αν γνωρίζεις εάν έχει περάσει από εκεί ο δικός τους δακτύλιος ( που δεν έχει μπει ακόμα σε λειτουργεία ) . Full llu προφανώς και δίνουν όπως δίνουν σε όλες τις περιοχές που έχουν συνεγκατάσταση, αλλά η διασύνδεση με το dslam είναι με ίνα των αττικών, όχι δικιά τους ( ακόμα ).

----------


## apostolt

Πολύ ησυχία  επεσε........αντε αντε να δουμε να μπαινουν οι οπτικες και τα καφαο ολα ειναι ετοιμα!!!

----------


## nm96027

> Πολύ ησυχία  επεσε........αντε αντε να δουμε να μπαινουν οι οπτικες και τα καφαο ολα ειναι ετοιμα!!!


Αυτές τις μέρες έχουμε τα εξής μέτωπα εργασιών:

Λ. Παπάγου, όπου με αργό ρυθμό ξανα-ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες επί της λεωφόρου. Οι δυσκολίες είναι προφανείς.Γουδή πάνω από την ΑργυροκάστρουΓρ. Αυξεντίουπερνάνε μικρούς σωλήνες για οπτικές μέσα σε παλιά φρεάτια του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή της Βενιζέλου.

----------


## apostolt

Πλακα εκανα πιο πανω......
Στο τμημα του δημου κοντα στα πανεπηστιμια εχουν τελιωσει ολες οι εργασιες (τα καινουργια φρεατια ειναι ετοιμα  ) και περιμενουμε το επομενο βημα.........

----------


## theotses

> Πλακα εκανα πιο πανω......
> Στο τμημα του δημου κοντα στα πανεπηστιμια εχουν τελιωσει ολες οι εργασιες (τα καινουργια φρεατια ειναι ετοιμα  ) και περιμενουμε το επομενο βημα.........


Αυτο ειναι σιγουρο??? Γιατι στο ΚΑΦΑΟ μου που ειναι το τελευταιο στην Καζαντζακη, δεν εφτασαν ακομα... :Thinking:

----------


## apostolt

> Αυτο ειναι σιγουρο??? Γιατι στο ΚΑΦΑΟ μου που ειναι το τελευταιο στην Καζαντζακη, δεν εφτασαν ακομα...


Ναι αυτο το εχεις ξαναπει και εγω εχω δει οτι εχουν  φτασει  την οπτικη μεχρι την Παπαναστασιου και Καζαντζακη απο εκει και πανω στην Καζαντζακη δεν εχω δει αλλο καφαο οποτε μαλλον ανηκεις σε αυτο( αν μενεις στις πιο πανω πολυκατοικιες).

----------


## Ntalton

Το εχω ξανα-αναφερει, αλλα χωρις απαντηση... Για την δυτικη Ελλαδα, εχουμε μηπως τιποτα σχεδια? Γιατι δεν βλεπω κατι υποπτο μεχρι στιγμης... :Whistle:

----------


## nm96027

> Το εχω ξανα-αναφερει, αλλα χωρις απαντηση... Για την δυτικη Ελλαδα, εχουμε μηπως τιποτα σχεδια? Γιατι δεν βλεπω κατι υποπτο μεχρι στιγμης...


Kαι το έχουμε ξαναπεί: αυτήν την στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ έχει ανακοινώσει την ανάπτυξη δικτύου στην Αλεξανδρούπολη, Σέρρες, Κομοτηνή, Ξάνθη, κάποιες περιοχές της Θεσσαλονίκης και Ζωγράφου από Αθήνα. 

Δεν υπάρχει τίποτε άλλο γνωστό.

----------


## Ntalton

> Kαι το έχουμε ξαναπεί: αυτήν την στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ έχει ανακοινώσει την ανάπτυξη δικτύου στην Αλεξανδρούπολη, Σέρρες, Κομοτηνή, Ξάνθη, κάποιες περιοχές της Θεσσαλονίκης και Ζωγράφου από Αθήνα. 
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει τίποτε άλλο γνωστό.


Κατανοητο, ευχαριστω. :Smile:

----------


## xmperop1

> Kαι το έχουμε ξαναπεί: αυτήν την στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ έχει ανακοινώσει την ανάπτυξη δικτύου στην Αλεξανδρούπολη, Σέρρες, Κομοτηνή, Ξάνθη, κάποιες περιοχές της Θεσσαλονίκης και Ζωγράφου από Αθήνα. 
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει τίποτε άλλο γνωστό.


Μεχρι τέλους 2015 θα πρέπει τουλάχιστον όλα τα μεγάλα αστικά δίκτυα να είναι vdsl2.
Και μετά θα γυρίσουν και την τηλεφωνία σε καθαρό IP.
Φρέσκια ενημέρωση.

----------


## nm96027

> Μεχρι τέλους 2015 θα πρέπει τουλάχιστον όλα τα μεγάλα αστικά δίκτυα να είναι vdsl2.


Μέχρι τέλος του 15 πολλά μπορεί να έχουν αλλάξει...Πάρα πολλά! :Whistle:

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic





> Και μετά θα γυρίσουν και την τηλεφωνία σε καθαρό IP


Πλήρωσαν το IMS για να το έχουν 5 χρόνια να κάθεται;

----------


## xmperop1

> Μέχρι τέλος του 15 πολλά μπορεί να έχουν αλλάξει...Πάρα πολλά!


Πιστεύω οχι γιατί μιλάνε για υποχρέωση του ΟΤΕ να το τελειώσει και έχει καθυστερήσει πολύ λόγω των απαιτητικών Δημάρχων και θα σκάβει όπου μπορεί τουλάχιστον να κερδηθεί λίγο χαμένο έδαφος.
Κάτι ακούστηκε και για λεφτά που έχει ήδη πάρει. ( με επιφύλαξη ).

........Auto merged post: xmperop1 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Πλήρωσαν το IMS για να το έχουν 5 χρόνια να κάθεται;


Εχουν ήδη ξεκινήσει τα σεμινάρια από τους κινέζους και επανδρώνεται.
Οι εξελίξεις θα είναι ταχύτατες.

----------


## nm96027

> Πιστεύω οχι γιατί μιλάνε για υποχρέωση του ΟΤΕ να το τελειώσει και έχει καθυστερήσει πολύ λόγω των απαιτητικών Δημάρχων και θα σκάβει όπου μπορεί τουλάχιστον να κερδηθεί λίγο χαμένο έδαφος.
> Κάτι ακούστηκε και για λεφτά που έχει ήδη πάρει. ( με επιφύλαξη ).


Από ποιον έχει πάρει λεφτά ο ΟΤΕ; Και γιατί έχει υποχρέωση; Σόρρυ αλλά δεν κατάλαβα!

----------


## nnn

Θα πέσει πολύ σκάψιμο πάλι  :Razz:

----------


## xmperop1

> Από ποιον έχει πάρει λεφτά ο ΟΤΕ; Και γιατί έχει υποχρέωση; Σόρρυ αλλά δεν κατάλαβα!


Οτι γνωρίζω το είπα.

----------


## Sebu

> Από ποιον έχει πάρει λεφτά ο ΟΤΕ; Και γιατί έχει υποχρέωση; Σόρρυ αλλά δεν κατάλαβα!


Μηπως παιζουν τιποτα κοινοτικα κονδυλια τυπου ΕΣΠΑ για ιδιωτικη πρωτοβουλια ή εχει μπει σε κανενα αναπτυξιακο για την τεχνολογια????  :Thinking:

----------


## nm96027

> Μηπως παιζουν τιποτα κοινοτικα κονδυλια τυπου ΕΣΠΑ για ιδιωτικη πρωτοβουλια ή εχει μπει σε κανενα αναπτυξιακο για την τεχνολογια????


Έχει ένα σωρό προβλήματα κάτι τέτοιο: ανταγωνισμός, επιδοτήσεις σε μονοπώλιο, κανόνες ΕΣΠΑ και τόσα άλλα.

----------


## karavagos

Λεφτά για VDSL δεν παίζουν από ΕΕ.

----------


## tsomis

Εχει βγαλει ανακοινωση ο ΟΤΕ οτι το VDSL
ειναι δικο του Project και με δικα του λεφτα.
Οποιος ξερει κατι αλλο ας μην πεταει σκορπια
οτι απο καπου ξερει.
Αν ξερει ας πει απο που.
Πολυ ραδιοαρβυλα πεφτει μου φαινεται.

----------


## lewton

> Θα πέσει πολύ σκάψιμο πάλι


Και θάψιμο.  :Wink:

----------


## nm96027

> Εχει βγαλει ανακοινωση ο ΟΤΕ οτι το VDSL
> ειναι δικο του Project και με δικα του λεφτα.
> Οποιος ξερει κατι αλλο ας μην πεταει σκορπια
> οτι απο καπου ξερει.
> Αν ξερει ας πει απο που.
> Πολυ ραδιοαρβυλα πεφτει μου φαινεται.


+1  :One thumb up:

----------


## no_logo

η Αυξεντίου έχει γίνει ζωντανή κόλαση
Σε όλο αυτό τον ορυμαγδό ήρθε να προστεθεί και ο χουντοδήμαρχος που αποφάσισε (εκλογές) να αλλάξει τα πεζοδρόμια  :Whip:

----------


## treli@ris

> η Αυξεντίου έχει γίνει ζωντανή κόλαση
> Σε όλο αυτό τον ορυμαγδό ήρθε να προστεθεί και ο χουντοδήμαρχος που αποφάσισε (εκλογές) να αλλάξει τα πεζοδρόμια


Η αλλαγη στα πεζοδρομια δεν ειναι τιποτα μπροστα στην αλλαγη ολοκληρου του τετραγωνου της πλατειας του Αγ. Θωμα. Ακομα και το συντριβανι γκρεμισανε  :Razz:

----------


## no_logo

> Η αλλαγη στα πεζοδρομια δεν ειναι τιποτα μπροστα στην αλλαγη ολοκληρου του τετραγωνου της πλατειας του Αγ. Θωμα. Ακομα και το συντριβανι γκρεμισανε




Off Topic


		ο Αγ Θωμάς είναι Δήμος Αθηναίων αν δεν κάνω λάθος

----------


## treli@ris

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		ο Αγ Θωμάς είναι Δήμος Αθηναίων αν δεν κάνω λάθος


Δημος Αθηναιων ειναι. Πλατεια Αγιου Θωμα Αμπελοκηπων για την ακριβεια. Για συγκριση απλα το ανεφερα λογω εκλογων

----------


## Sebu

> Εχει βγαλει ανακοινωση ο ΟΤΕ οτι το VDSL
> ειναι δικο του Project και με δικα του λεφτα.
> Οποιος ξερει κατι αλλο ας μην πεταει σκορπια
> οτι απο καπου ξερει.
> Αν ξερει ας πει απο που.
> Πολυ ραδιοαρβυλα πεφτει μου φαινεται.


O xmperop1 δεν είναι καινούριος χρήστης

Τα ξερει τα θεματα του ΟΤΕ

Οταν λεει κατι προφανως ισχυεί ή έχει βάση  :Wink: 

Φιλικά πάντα

----------


## tsomis

Φιλικα επισης,δουλευω στο Α/Κ Αμπελοκηπων.

----------


## xmperop1

> Φιλικα επισης,δουλευω στο Α/Κ Αμπελοκηπων.


Φιλικότατα επείσης το ξέρω από πιό "μέσα".

Τότε θα ξέρεις και τι θα παιχτεί το 2015 με τα Α/Κ και τι έχουν πει ήδη οι κατασκευαστές οίκοι.

----------


## -21grams

> Φιλικότατα επείσης το ξέρω από πιό "μέσα".
> 
> Τότε θα ξέρεις και τι θα παιχτεί το 2015 με τα Α/Κ και τι έχουν πει ήδη οι κατασκευαστές οίκοι.


Εμείς οι κοινοί θνητοί  :Razz:  μπορούμε να μάθουμε;

----------


## ipo

Πριν κονταροχτυπηθείτε, δεν αφήνετε και κανένα χρησμό να διαρρεύσει;  :Razz:

----------


## xmperop1

> Πριν κονταροχτυπηθείτε, δεν αφήνετε και κανένα χρησμό να διαρρεύσει;


Εν καιρό.

----------


## flamelab

Σε 5 χρόνια δηλαδή  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Sebu

> Εν καιρό.


Και κατά κόρον  :Razz: 

Θα του τα βγαζουμε με το τσιγγελι ή με καμια οπτική  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## harris

> Εν καιρό.


Ή θα μας το πεις, ή να μην το ανέφερες καθόλου... αλλιώς μπορεί ο καθένας να πει ό,τι θέλει...  :Wink: 

Είσαι φάουλ εδώ  :Wink: 




> Kαι είναι «εν καιρώ»

----------


## tsomis

Κατι τετοιο ειπα παραπανω.
Οποιος ειναι σιγουρος για κατι ας βγει και να το πει.
Ειται ειναι απο μεσα η παραμεσα.
Ουτε οι ιδιοι του ΟΤΕ δεν ξερουν θα πεταω εγω διαφορα
που ακουω (που εν τελει ειναι εσωτερικη ραδιοαρβυλα);
Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ακριβως δεν ξερουν και αυτοι λογω
καθυστερησεων κυριως στις λεωφορους.

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic


		Μήπως... μήπως λέω θα έπρεπε να πάρουν πόδι αυτά τα off-topic, σχετικά με ποιος έχει μεγαλύτερη αρβύλα, διότι δε προσφέρουν τίποτα;

----------


## tsomis

:One thumb up:

----------


## theotses

> Ναι αυτο το εχεις ξαναπει και εγω εχω δει οτι εχουν  φτασει  την οπτικη μεχρι την Παπαναστασιου και Καζαντζακη απο εκει και πανω στην Καζαντζακη δεν εχω δει αλλο καφαο οποτε μαλλον ανηκεις σε αυτο( αν μενεις στις πιο πανω πολυκατοικιες).


Εκει ειναι το ΚΑΦΑΟ μου αλλα δεν εχω δει να σκαβουν... Επειδη μετακομισα 25-26 Αυγουστου, μπορει να το χαν κανει πιο νωρις... :Smile:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Παιδιά, στη Μεσογείων στο ύψος που διασταυρώνεται με τη Μιχαλακοπούλου, έχουν βάλει κορδέλες ότι θα σκάψουν για οπτικές ίνες. Μήπως θα το φτάσουν μέχρι εκεί ή είναι άλλο πράγμα?

----------


## apostolt

> Εκει ειναι το ΚΑΦΑΟ μου αλλα δεν εχω δει να σκαβουν... Επειδη μετακομισα 25-26 Αυγουστου, μπορει να το χαν κανει πιο νωρις...


Ισα ισα δεν τους προλαβες ,οτι ειχαν τελειωσει τα σκαψιματα αν δεν κανω λαθος.

----------


## arial

Χτες στον δημο μου ειχαν βαλει στους δρομους διαφορες ανακοινωσεις , οτι θα γινονταν εργα. 

Απο το πρωι σημερα , αρχισαν με τα κομπρεσερ να σκαβουν , περιττο να πω πως δεν με αφησαν να κοιμηθω το πρωι  :Razz: 

Και πριν λιγο που ειχα βγει για μια δουλεια, πετυχαινω εναν υπαλληλο και τον ρωταω :

- Γεια σας, γιατι σκαβετε τον δρομο? 
- Για ιντερνετ, για οπτικες
- Μαλιστα , ευχαριστω πολυ.

Eχω βγαλει και φωτογραφιες με το κινητο, αν αληθευουν οσα λεει. Παντως μικρα αυλακια ανοιγαν.

----------


## uncharted

σημερα στον πειραια (στην κοκκινη κουκιδα, δεν ειχα φωτογραφικη) πηρε το ματι μου εναν τεχνικο να δουλευει σε ενα φρεατιο με ινες (πολυ λεπτα ασπρα καλωδια)

ετοιμαζουν τιποτα??? xmperop1 εσυ πρεπει να ξερεις  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Off Topic


		Στη Συγγρού στο ύψος του Intercontinental, εντόπισα ένα wireless με SSID "OTE_VDSL".

Η mac address του εν λόγω router, παραπέμπει στον vendor Ayecom Technology Co., Ltd.

Ποιός ξέρει να μας πει τι παίζει (αν παίζει κάτι)?

----------


## arial

Mου αρεσει που λεμε ολοι τις εμπειριες μας  :Laughing:

----------


## Ntalton

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Στη Συγγρού στο ύψος του Intercontinental, εντόπισα ένα wireless με SSID "OTE_VDSL".
> 
> Η mac address του εν λόγω router, παραπέμπει στον vendor Ayecom Technology Co., Ltd.
> 
> Ποιός ξέρει να μας πει τι παίζει (αν παίζει κάτι)?




Off Topic


		Μην ψαρωνεις, και εγω για καμποσο καιρο το SSID του wifi μου το ειχα: "OTENET 54 MBPS FIBER OPTICS" για να ψαρωνουν οι γειτονες.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Off Topic


		Σίγουρα, αλλά δες τι λέω για τη mac.

----------


## ipo

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Σίγουρα, αλλά δες τι λέω για τη mac.


Κάποιος ίσως αγόρασε ένα από αυτά τα ADSL2+ wireless router.

----------


## nnn

> σημερα στον πειραια (στην κοκκινη κουκιδα, δεν ειχα φωτογραφικη) πηρε το ματι μου εναν τεχνικο να δουλευει σε ενα φρεατιο με ινες (πολυ λεπτα ασπρα καλωδια)
> 
> ετοιμαζουν τιποτα??? xmperop1 εσυ πρεπει να ξερεις


Καμιά σχέση, η hol είχε σκάψει στην παρα
πάνω γωνία και πιθανόν φυσούσε ίνα.

----------


## xmperop1

> σημερα στον πειραια (στην κοκκινη κουκιδα, δεν ειχα φωτογραφικη) πηρε το ματι μου εναν τεχνικο να δουλευει σε ενα φρεατιο με ινες (πολυ λεπτα ασπρα καλωδια)
> 
> ετοιμαζουν τιποτα??? xmperop1 εσυ πρεπει να ξερεις


Οταν μάθω θα ενημερώσω αν και η περιοχή έχει οπτικές από τις onu.
Μπορεί να είναι ο οποιοσδήποτε.

----------


## nnn

> Οταν μάθω θα ενημερώσω αν και η περιοχή έχει οπτικές από τις onu.
> Μπορεί να είναι ο οποιοσδήποτε.


Γωνία Πραξιτελους ή Υψηλάντου και Γεωργίου πριν κάνα μήνα είχε σκάψει νέο φρεάτιο η HOL...

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic





> Γωνία Πραξιτελους ή Υψηλάντου και Γεωργίου πριν κάνα μήνα είχε σκάψει νέο φρεάτιο η HOL...


Στο τέλος πριν κάνουν κάποια εργασία θα αναγκάζονται να στήνουν αντίσκηνα και να βάζουν μπράβους να διώχνουν τους φρεατοπαπαράτσι.  :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Στο τέλος πριν κάνουν κάποια εργασία θα αναγκάζονται να στήνουν αντίσκηνα και να βάζουν μπράβους να διώχνουν τους *φρεατοπαπαράτσι.*


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## nnn

:ROFL:  :ROFL: 
[action=nnn]πάει να πουλήσει το video στα μεσημεριανά  :Razz: [/action]

----------


## nm96027

Λοιπόν οι φρεατοπαπαράτσι (Lagman, treli@ris και nm) έκαναν και σήμερα την καθιερωμένη τους πλέον βόλτα και το αρχικό ποστ ανανεώθηκε με νέες φωτογραφίες (by treli@aris).

Ο χάρτης σήμερα έχει ως εξής:


Πάμε καλά! :Thumbs up:

----------


## theotses

Συμφωνα με τον apostolt στην Καζαντακη, η γραμμη πρεπει να ανεβει ενα τετραγωνο  :Wink:

----------


## Lagman

> Λοιπόν οι φρεατοπαπαράτσι (Lagman, treli@ris και nm) έκαναν και σήμερα την καθιερωμένη τους πλέον βόλτα και το αρχικό ποστ ανανεώθηκε με νέες φωτογραφίες (by treli@aris).
> 
> Ο χάρτης σήμερα έχει ως εξής:
> 
> 
> Πάμε καλά!



Κατά την επιστροφή Ανακρεοντος, Θεοδαμαντος και Περιανδρου  έχουν περάσει. Αναλυτικότερα το ΣΚ που μας έρχεται .

----------


## apostolt

> Συμφωνα με τον apostolt στην Καζαντακη, η γραμμη πρεπει να ανεβει ενα τετραγωνο



Η κατασταση εχει ως εξης το τελευταιο καφο στην Καζαντζακη ειναι αναμεσα στις Πλαστηρα-Παπαναστασιου, αλλα το σκαψιμο εγινε μεχρι την Παπαναστασιου(βεβαια τωρα δεν φαινεται καθως περαστηκε καινουργια ασφαλτο).Μηπως εκει βαλλουν καινουργιο καφαο??? δεν ξερω.

----------


## nm96027

Λοιπον τα νέα είναι αρκετά σημαντικά και ευχάριστα:

Οι καμπίνες θα αρχίσουν να έρχονται και να μπαίνουν τέλος Οκτωβρίου αρχές νοεμβρίου.Δεν πρόκειται να τοποθετηθούν δίπλα στα ΚΑΦΑΟ, αλλά τα ΚΑΦΑΟ θα ξηλωθούν και θα μπούν στις θέσεις τους.Τέλος τους 2010 θα είμαστε online!

----------


## no_logo

> Δεν πρόκειται να τοποθετηθούν δίπλα στα ΚΑΦΑΟ, αλλά τα ΚΑΦΑΟ θα ξηλωθούν και θα μπούν στις θέσεις τους.


αυτό σημαίνει πως και οι «εναλλακτικοί» πάροχοι θα έχουν άμεσα πρόσβαση, ταυτόχρονα με τους πελάτες ΟΤΕ;

----------


## treli@ris

Για το δικο μου καφαο ρωτησες;

 :Razz:

----------


## alexst

> ...Ερ.: Πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι οπτικές ίνες για το VDSL?
> Απ.: Το χρονοδιάγραμμα είναι μάξιμουμ μέχρι τα μέσα Φεβρουαρίου 2011, συνυπολογίζοντας απεργίες, ζημιές, κακοκαιρία κτλ. Αν όλα πάνε καλά, θα ενεργοποιηθούν αμέσως μετά τα Χριστούγεννα....





> Λοιπον τα νέα είναι αρκετά σημαντικά και ευχάριστα:
> 
> Οι καμπίνες θα αρχίσουν να έρχονται και να μπαίνουν τέλος Οκτωβρίου αρχές νοεμβρίου.Δεν πρόκειται να τοποθετηθούν δίπλα στα ΚΑΦΑΟ, αλλά τα ΚΑΦΑΟ θα ξηλωθούν και θα μπούν στις θέσεις τους.Τέλος τους 2010 θα είμαστε online!


 :One thumb up: 
Μακαρι να επιβεβαιωθουν και τα υπολοιπα που μου ειπε... :Wink:

----------


## ubuntubu

nm96027 οι κόκκινες γραμμές στο χάρτη ,είναι οι τάφροι που έχουν σκαφτεί ;
Και οι μπλέ αυτές που είναι σε εξέλιξη ;

----------


## treli@ris

Οι μπλε γραμμες ειναι το δικτυο που φευγει απο το Α/Κ (στην Λ.Παπαγου περαστηκαν 8 σωληνες για μελλοντικο FTTH). Οι κοκκινες ειναι οπου εχει σκαφτει για να περασει οπτικη. Οι κουκκιδες στις κοκκινες γραμμες ειναι εκει που τερματιζουν τα σκαψιματα, στα καπακια του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## xmperop1

> αυτό σημαίνει πως και οι «εναλλακτικοί» πάροχοι θα έχουν άμεσα πρόσβαση, ταυτόχρονα με τους πελάτες ΟΤΕ;


Μάλλον ναι και σε ποσοστό 20% επί των πορτών του vdsl.

----------


## george94

> Μάλλον ναι και σε ποσοστό 20% επί των πορτών του vdsl.


Μάλλον όχι - οι πάροχοι θα έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο μέσω χονδρικής τύπου ΑΡΥΣ.

----------


## ubuntubu

Η πυκνότητα και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο αναπτύσσεται ,μου δίνουν το δικαίωμα να εικάσω,πως το νέο δίκτυο είναι *τουλάχιστον* FTTB ready .
Η ίνα στα καφάο με τους οποιουσδήποτε δακτυλίους ,θα είχε διαφορετική τοπολογία.
Εδώ φαίνεται πως επιδιώκεται η κάλυψη *όλων* των δρόμων της περιοχής και όχι απλά η σύνδεση των καφάο με το Α/Κ.
Ο καιρός θα δείξει.

----------


## xmperop1

> Μάλλον όχι - οι πάροχοι θα έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο μέσω χονδρικής τύπου ΑΡΥΣ.


Οι πάροχοι ζητούν πρόσβαση στο last mile δίκτυο χαλκού και από τη στιγμή που *δεν θα υπάρχει χαλκός* εγείρουν διάφορες απαιτήσεις.
Και εν μέρει έχουν δίκιο.

........Auto merged post: xmperop1 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Η πυκνότητα και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο αναπτύσσεται ,μου δίνουν το δικαίωμα να εικάσω,πως το νέο δίκτυο είναι *τουλάχιστον* FTTB ready .
> Η ίνα στα καφάο με τους οποιουσδήποτε δακτυλίους ,θα είχε διαφορετική τοπολογία.
> Εδώ φαίνεται πως επιδιώκεται η κάλυψη *όλων* των δρόμων της περιοχής και όχι απλά η σύνδεση των καφάο με το Α/Κ.
> Ο καιρός θα δείξει.


Ας πούμε ότι έτσι το FTTH θα είναι μια απλούστατη διαδικασία τουλάχιστον για όσους θα θελήσουν να πληρώσουν.

----------


## lewton

> Μάλλον όχι - οι πάροχοι θα έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο μέσω χονδρικής τύπου ΑΡΥΣ.


Δεν υπάρχει και κανένας άλλος τρόπος να έχουν πρόσβαση χωρίς να βάλουν δικό τους ενεργό εξοπλισμό, επομένως δε βλέπω σε τι ακριβώς διαφωνείς με το post του xmperop1.  :Wink:

----------


## Sebu

Προφανώς ο george να καταλαβε από τα συμφραζόμενα του xmperop οτι οι εναλλακτικοι θα κουμπωσουν αμεσα σε ποσοστο 20% πανω στα νεα ΚΑΦΑΟ. Αρα αν εγω που εχω ΝετΟνε και τους τελευταιους μηνες ειμαι στα 12/768 λογω cross talk και θορυβου, αν ο θορυβος ηταν στο χαλκο απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ μεχρι το κεντρο και τωρα εγω παρω πορτα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ που ερχεται με οπτικη, οχι μονο εξαλειφεται το προβλημα μου αλλα υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα (με το ΚΑΦΑΟ να ειναι στα 50 μετρα) να δω πραγματικα 24/1 μβιτ.

Αντιθετα ο george καταλαβαινω οτι μιλαει για παροχη vdsl από τους παροχους μεσω ΑΡΥΣ (οπως παλια με το adsl).

Στην παρουσα φαση, αν ερχοταν στο Φαληρο και το 1ο δεν με χαλαγε. Απλα με 20% αναλογια μονο, αν σε μια περιοχη υπαρχουν πολλοι συνδρομητες εναλλακτικων θα γινει σφαγη για τις λιγες καλες, ποιοτικες πορτες στο καφαο  :Razz: . Οι υπολοιποι (συνδρομητες εναλλακτικων) υποθετω θα συνεχισουν να συνδεονται μεσω χαλκου, ο οποιος εικαζω οτι θα συνεχισει να καταληγει στα νεα ΚΑΦΑΟ.

----------


## tsiouficto

Σήμερα παρατήρησα σε μερικούς δρόμους στον Γέρακα να έχουν σκαφτεί και να σκάβονται παρόμοια "αυλάκια". Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι περισσότερο?

----------


## nikgl

> Σήμερα παρατήρησα σε μερικούς δρόμους στον Γέρακα να έχουν σκαφτεί και να σκάβονται παρόμοια "αυλάκια". Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι περισσότερο?


 Παρομοίως! Είδα στη Νιόβης χθες που ξεκινάει από το Πάτημα και φτάνει μέχρι Κλεισθένους. Αλλά δυστυχώς δε γνωρίζω τίποτα σχετικό.
Απλά να αναφέρω ότι οι καμπίνες για mini DSLAM πάνω από τα ΚΑΦΑΟ έχουν τοποθετηθεί εδώ και 1μιση χρόνο στο Γαργηττό ΙΙ και στο Πάτημα Χαλ. αλλά πέρα από αυτό τίποτα.

----------


## george94

> Παρομοίως! Είδα στη Νιόβης χθες που ξεκινάει από το Πάτημα και φτάνει μέχρι Κλεισθένους. Αλλά δυστυχώς δε γνωρίζω τίποτα σχετικό.
> Απλά να αναφέρω ότι οι καμπίνες για mini DSLAM πάνω από τα ΚΑΦΑΟ έχουν τοποθετηθεί εδώ και 1μιση χρόνο στο Γαργηττό ΙΙ και στο Πάτημα Χαλ. αλλά πέρα από αυτό τίποτα.


Έμαθα ότι ο ΟΤΕ ήθελε να κάνει στο Πάτημα Χαλανδρίου πιλοτικό VDSL, αλλά ο Δήμαρχος Χαλανδρίου ζήταγε το κατιτί του για να τον αφήσει να σκάψει 500 m μικροτάφρο και ο ΟΤΕ μούτρωσε και το παράτησε. Να χαίρεστε τον Δήμαρχο.

----------


## harris

> Έμαθα ότι ο ΟΤΕ ήθελε να κάνει στο Πάτημα Χαλανδρίου πιλοτικό VDSL, αλλά ο Δήμαρχος Χαλανδρίου ζήταγε το κατιτί του για να τον αφήσει να σκάψει 500 m μικροτάφρο και ο ΟΤΕ μούτρωσε και το παράτησε. Να χαίρεστε τον Δήμαρχο.


Δεν είναι ο μόνος δήμαρχος που το έκανε αυτό... είναι ΠΟΛΛΟΙ  :Wink:

----------


## petasis

Δεν είναι λογικό να πληρώνει μια εταιρία για να ξαπλώνει πραμάτια στο χώρο που ανήκει στον δήμο; Η εταιρία σκοπεύει να βάλει κάτι για να βγάλει χρήματα. Γιατί να μην βγάλουν χρήματα και οι δήμοι; Εγώ δεν το βρίσκω παράλογο...
Κανονικά όλες οι εταιρίες θα έπρεπε να πληρώνουν ενοίκιο στους δήμους...

----------


## SfH

> Δεν είναι λογικό να πληρώνει μια εταιρία για να ξαπλώνει πραμάτια στο χώρο που ανήκει στον δήμο; Η εταιρία σκοπεύει να βάλει κάτι για να βγάλει χρήματα. Γιατί να μην βγάλουν χρήματα και οι δήμοι; Εγώ δεν το βρίσκω παράλογο...
> Κανονικά όλες οι εταιρίες θα έπρεπε να πληρώνουν ενοίκιο στους δήμους...


Άλλο το "σύμφωνα με τις νόμιμες διαδικασίες θέλω το Χ για να δώσω άδεια για αυτό που θες να κάνεις" ( π.χ., όσοι έχουν εξωτερική συνεγκατάσταση, νομίζω πληρώνουν στο δήμο κάτι ) κι άλλο το "επειδή αυθαίρετα πιστεύω ότι θα βγάλεις Χ, θέλω να μου δώσεις Ψ αλλιώς δε θα πάρεις άδεια ποτέ" . Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση μάλιστα, υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα τα χρήματα να πάνε στο δήμαρχο και όχι στο δήμο.

Το αν θα βγάλει χρήματα ή όχι, επίσης, δεν είναι κάτι που μπορεί να προσδιοριστεί με ευκολία και άμεσα.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Να έρθει το κράτος και να κάνει override το δήμο με ένα νομικό πλαίσιο που θα αφορά ανάπτυξη δικτύων οπτικών ινών.

Γιατί όχι? Και μη μου πείτε για πολλά σκαψίματα γιατί ούτως ή άλλως θα γινόταν απλώς σ αυτή τη περίπτωση δε θα κάνει ο κάθε αλήτης δήμαρχος το δήμο τσιφλίκι με βάση τα χρήματα που του λείπουν.

----------


## treli@ris

Πληροφοριες λενε οτι τα KV που βρισκονται σε μια μικρη(?) ακτινα γυρω απο το Α/Κ αλλα ανηκουν εκτος δημου Ζωγραφου θα αντικατασταθουν με vdsl κουτια προς το τελος του μηνα...

----------


## zoug100

Εχουμε μηπως καμια ενημερωση που θα κυμαινεται το upload μηπως;  :Thinking:

----------


## emeliss

> Να έρθει το κράτος και να κάνει override το δήμο με ένα νομικό πλαίσιο που θα αφορά ανάπτυξη δικτύων οπτικών ινών.


Τέτοια δικαιώματα προβλέπονται μόνο για τον ΕΦΟΔΙΑ. Το γιατί σηκώνει πολύ συζήτηση.

----------


## treli@ris

Τωρα σκαβουν και περνανε σωληνα στη Μικρας Ασιας απο τη Σινωπης μεχρι και την Καισαρειας. Οι κιτρινες κορδελες μεσα στα αυλακια γραφουν TELLAS SA COMMUNICATIONS και αρχιζουν, χωρις να φαινεται οτι καταληγουν καπου, απο διπλο φρεατιο ΔΕΗ (??) χαραγμενο διαγωνιως. Πιο διπλα εχει προσφατως τοποθετημενο φρεατιο του ΟΤΕ. Στην πορεια εχουν σκαφτει τρια αυλακια τετραγωνα σχετικα μεγαλα, στα οποια θα μπει καπακι, δεν προσεξα καπου να εχει ονομασια παροχου. Στο δρομο τους υπαρχουν δυο KV που θα συνδεθουν και μετα θα συνεχισουν μεχρι να βγουνε στην Ποντου. Ο πρωτος σωληνας μπηκε και εχει ηδη περαστει με τσιμεντο κι αυριο θα μπουνε και οι υπολοιποι. Απο ερωτηση μου, ειναι εργασιες ΟΤΕ για νεα δικτυα. Τωρα, αν ειναι σωστα, δε ξερω, οτι ειδα και μου ειπανε γραφω.

----------


## serfistas1

Μακάρι να το δούμε και στην υπολοιπη ελλαδα το 2011 και έιμαστε σίγουροι ότιι θα τα καταφέρουν...

----------


## Sebu

Παντως και η Τελλας πρακτικα, θα επρεπε να εχει εκμεταλλευθει περισσοτερο την ΔΕΗ, για να αναπτυξει δικτυα νεας γενιας. Διαβαζοντας στο σχετικο thread του Ηνωμενου Βασιλειου για την BT και την απελευθερωση των υποδομων στους εναλλακτικους, οι οποιοι θα μπορουν να χρησιμοποιουν τους στυλους της BT για να περασουν οπτικες, δεν μπορουσε να κανει η Τελλας το ιδιο, εντος αστικου ιστου, με τις κολωνες ρευματος της ΔΕΗ????

----------


## ThReSh

πολλά τα έξοδα...

----------


## emeliss

> Διαβαζοντας στο σχετικο thread του Ηνωμενου Βασιλειου για την BT και την απελευθερωση των υποδομων στους εναλλακτικους, οι οποιοι θα μπορουν να χρησιμοποιουν τους στυλους της BT για να περασουν οπτικες


Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει. Μακρυά από τα εναέρια καλώδια.

*Spoiler:*

----------


## ipo

Επαυξάνω. Σε Ιαπωνία και Ρουμανία οι εναέριες οπτικές έχουν καταστρέψει το τοπίο και έχουν μειώσει την ποιότητα ζωής των κατοίκων.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3362/...106c45d1_o.jpg

----------


## thenetpoet

> Να έρθει το κράτος και να κάνει override το δήμο με ένα νομικό πλαίσιο που θα αφορά ανάπτυξη δικτύων οπτικών ινών.
> 
> Γιατί όχι? Και μη μου πείτε για πολλά σκαψίματα γιατί ούτως ή άλλως θα γινόταν απλώς σ αυτή τη περίπτωση δε θα κάνει ο κάθε αλήτης δήμαρχος το δήμο τσιφλίκι με βάση τα χρήματα που του λείπουν.


ο κάθε δήμος με περισσότερους από 5000 κάτοικους, αν δεν απατώμαι έχει δικαίωμα να ζητήσει τέλη διέλευσης για το σκάψιμο ίνας.. ξεφτίλα αλλά μάλλον νόμιμο.
πάντως χωρίς "δωρεά" στον εκάστοτε δήμο, συνήθως δεν σκάβεις.....

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Καλές και οι οπτικές αλλά είναι η 2η φορά που μένουμε από το πρωί χωρίς νερό...  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Πού πάτε ρε να σκάψετε με τους άσχετους εργάτες!! :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## lackyard

Στην Αλεξανδρούπολη πάντως σε κάποιες περιοχές που έσκαψαν για οπτικές, τοποθέτησαν ήδη τις καμπίνες για το vdsl (αντικατέστησαν τα ΚΑΦΑΟ).

----------


## nm96027

H σημερινή εικόνα των εργασιών που μάλλον επιβεβαιώνει πως αρχές Νοεμβρίου το αργότερο θα έχουμε τοποθέτηση των νέων καμπινών. 


Ήδη σε 2-3 σημεία στα ορεινά του δήμου, άρχισαν εργασίες εκσκαφής του πεζοδρομίου γύρω από το ΚΑΦΑΟ. 

Στο πρώτο ποστ, όπως κάθε εβδομάδα πλέον, θα βρείτε και νέες φωτογραφίες από τις εργασίες.

----------


## no_logo

όταν βάζετε τις οπτικές ρίξτε και άσφαλτο ρε παιδιά
Κόντεψα να σκοτωθώ σήμερα έξω από το Σκλαβενίτη  :Crying:  στο αυλάκι που έχουν αφήσει εδώ και 2 βδομάδες

----------


## stellios40

> Παντως και η Τελλας πρακτικα, θα επρεπε να εχει εκμεταλλευθει περισσοτερο την ΔΕΗ, για να αναπτυξει δικτυα νεας γενιας. Διαβαζοντας στο σχετικο thread του Ηνωμενου Βασιλειου για την BT και την απελευθερωση των υποδομων στους εναλλακτικους, οι οποιοι θα μπορουν να χρησιμοποιουν τους στυλους της BT για να περασουν οπτικες, δεν μπορουσε να κανει η Τελλας το ιδιο, εντος αστικου ιστου, με τις κολωνες ρευματος της ΔΕΗ????


Αφού η TELLAS δεν ανήκει εδώ και κάποια χρόνια στην ΔΕΗ!

----------


## MikeS.

> Αφού η TELLAS δεν ανήκει εδώ και κάποια χρόνια στην ΔΕΗ!


Δεν νομίζω πως χρειάζεται να ανήκει...Απλά νοικιάζει τις απαραίτητες κολώνες ΑΝ και εφόσον δώσει το ok η ΔΕΗ... Αν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε.

----------


## apostolt

Μεχρι στιγμης εχω δει 2-3 καφαο μονο να ειναι σκαμενα γυρω γυρω και να εχουν μεγαλωσει την βαση τους εν αναμονη των κανουργιων....

----------


## stellios40

> Δεν νομίζω πως χρειάζεται να ανήκει...Απλά νοικιάζει τις απαραίτητες κολώνες ΑΝ και εφόσον δώσει το ok η ΔΕΗ... Αν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε.


Σε στύλους ΔΕΗ απαγορεύεται από τον κανονισμό της να επεμβαίνουν τρίτοι, η οι τοποθετήσεις άλλων υλικών πλην του ηλεκτρικού.

Όπου βλέπεις οτιδήποτε άλλο πχ γιρλάντες των Δήμων,η ΔΕΗ τα ξηλώνει σαν παράνομα.

----------


## sexrazat

> Δεν νομίζω πως χρειάζεται να ανήκει...Απλά νοικιάζει τις απαραίτητες κολώνες ΑΝ και εφόσον δώσει το ok η ΔΕΗ... Αν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε.


Νομίζω και να ήθελε η ΔΕΗ θα ήταν υποχρεωμένη να διαθέσει το δίκτυο διανομής και σε όποιον άλλο πάροχο το ζητούσε ακόμα και στον ΟΤΕ. Υπήρχε απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ, σύμφωνα με καταγγελία του ΟΤΕ, την εποχή που η Tellas ανήκε στη ΔΕΗ για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, άσχετα αν η επόμενη δκση της ΕΕΤΤ την έκανε γαργάρα και δεν την εφάρμοσε ποτέ παραχωρώντας με το έτσι θέλω το δίκτυο μόνο στην Tellas.

----------


## stellios40

> Νομίζω και να ήθελε η ΔΕΗ θα ήταν υποχρεωμένη να διαθέσει το δίκτυο διανομής και σε όποιον άλλο πάροχο το ζητούσε ακόμα και στον ΟΤΕ. Υπήρχε απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ, σύμφωνα με καταγγελία του ΟΤΕ, την εποχή που η Tellas ανήκε στη ΔΕΗ για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, άσχετα αν η επόμενη δκση της ΕΕΤΤ την έκανε γαργάρα και δεν την εφάρμοσε ποτέ παραχωρώντας με το έτσι θέλω το δίκτυο μόνο στην Tellas.


Κατηγορηματικά σου λέω πως όχι! διότι για λόγους ασφαλείας λόγω υψηλής τάσης, δεν αφήνει η ΔΕΗ, τρίτους στο δίκτυό της.

----------


## apostolt

Τι εγινε τελειωσαν τα σκαψιματα?Δεν βλεπω να κινείτε  τιποτα αυτες τις μερες.

----------


## harris

> Κατηγορηματικά σου λέω πως όχι! διότι για λόγους ασφαλείας λόγω υψηλής τάσης, δεν αφήνει η ΔΕΗ, τρίτους στο δίκτυό της.


Μέσα στις πόλεις δεν έχει γίνει χρήση, στο επαρχιακό δίκτυο όμως η Τελλας είχε χρησιμοποιήσει εκτεταμένα τους πυλώνες μέσης και υψηλής τάσης της ΔΕΗ για την δημιουργία δικτύου backbone  :Wink:

----------


## tsomis

> Τι εγινε τελειωσαν τα σκαψιματα?Δεν βλεπω να κινείτε  τιποτα αυτες τις μερες.


Το γυρισανε απο Ιλισια τωρα,εκει γινεται χαμος.

----------


## treli@ris

Προσθεστε επισης ...

----------


## nm96027

> Προσθεστε επισης ...


Θα προστεθεί μετά την βόλτα του προσεχούς Σαββάτου. :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Σωστος  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## apostolt

Τα πρωτα καφαο μπηκαν (δεν ειδα βεβαια αν εχουν συνδεθει ή οχι) ενα στην Γεωργιου Ζωγραφου&Αγιου Γεωργιου(διπλα στο δημοτικο γκαραζ) και ενα Μυκονου&Καζαντζακη αντε αντε να τα  αλλαζουμε σιγα σιγα.

----------


## nm96027

> Τα πρωτα καφαο μπηκαν (δεν ειδα βεβαια αν εχουν συνδεθει ή οχι) ενα στην Γεωργιου Ζωγραφου&Αγιου Γεωργιου(διπλα στο δημοτικο γκαραζ) και ενα Μυκονου&Καζαντζακη αντε αντε να τα  αλλαζουμε σιγα σιγα.


Πρέπει να έχει μπει και στην γωνία Μυκόνου και Αγίου Νικολάου. :Wink:

----------


## treli@ris

Μπηκανε και 2-3 ακομη, δεν ειδα καλα ομως επειδη βιαζομουνα.

----------


## apostolt

> Πρέπει να έχει μπει και στην γωνία Μυκόνου και Αγίου Νικολάου.



Δηλαδη  μονο το καφαο μπροστα απο το σπιτι μου αφησαν ολα τα αλλα τα αλλαξαν???? :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## nm96027

> Δηλαδη  μονο το καφαο μπροστα απο το σπιτι μου αφησαν ολα τα αλλα τα αλλαξαν????


Καλά ντε υπομονή! :Razz:  Τι να πω και εγώ που είμαι πιο κάτω και αργώ ακόμα. :Razz:

----------


## sexrazat

> Μπηκανε και 2-3 ακομη, δεν ειδα καλα ομως επειδη βιαζομουνα.


Μισές δουλειές κάνεις. Και ούτε μία φωτογραφία :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

> Μισές δουλειές κάνεις. Και ούτε μία φωτογραφία


Φωτογραφίες είπαμε: το Σάββατο! :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Ετσι μπραβο  :Razz:

----------


## Borg74

Μπράβο, μπράβο, και χτές έκοψε τις γραμμές το μηχάνημα και δεν έχει ένα τετράγωνο τηλέφωνο (τουλάχιστον γιατί δεν ξέρω πόσους μπορεί να επηρεάζει) και για 2 μέρες είχαμε 4 ώρες διακοπή στο νερό γιατί χτυπήσανε τις σωλήνες του νερού, μπράβο μπράβο, γιατί ο δήμαρχος πριν 20 ημέρες έστρωσε άσφαλτο, αλλωστε εκλογές έρχονται, και τώρα τον έχουνε κάνει πάλι &$^*&$*^$ τον δρόμο.....μπράβο, μπράβο γαμώ την μπανανία μου.

----------


## MikeS.

> Μπράβο, μπράβο, και χτές έκοψε τις γραμμές το μηχάνημα και δεν έχει ένα τετράγωνο τηλέφωνο (τουλάχιστον γιατί δεν ξέρω πόσους μπορεί να επηρεάζει) και για 2 μέρες είχαμε 4 ώρες διακοπή στο νερό γιατί χτυπήσανε τις σωλήνες του νερού, μπράβο μπράβο, γιατί ο δήμαρχος πριν 20 ημέρες έστρωσε άσφαλτο, αλλωστε εκλογές έρχονται, και τώρα τον έχουνε κάνει πάλι &$^*&$*^$ τον δρόμο.....μπράβο, μπράβο γαμώ την μπανανία μου.


Ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα  :Smile:

----------


## treli@ris

σε γκρι απαλο χρωματακι  :Razz:

----------


## euri

> σε γκρι απαλο χρωματακι


Ναι, ξέρουμε, το Σάββατο...

----------


## treli@ris

Ετοιμες οι φωτογραφιες ...

Κωστα, βαλε και αυτην που μπηκα μεσα στο φρεατιο, τραβηξα το καλωδιο, το εκοψα και εμφανιστηκε η δομη της οπτικης  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




			πλακα κανω, μη παρεξηγηθουμε  :Cool:

----------


## nm96027

Ανέβηκαν οι νέες φωτογραφίες και ο χάρτης. Έχουμε πολλές φωτογραφίες από τις νέες καμπίνες τις οποίες μπορείτε να δείτε όπως πάντα στο πρώτο ποστ.


Ευχαριστώ και πάλι τον treli@ris για τις φωτογραφίες καθώς και τον DSLaManiac για την συμμετοχή στην σημερινή βόλτα η οποία είναι ανοιχτή για όποιον θέλει να συμμετάσχει και το επόμενο Σάββατο.  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

σε λίγο και με πούλμαν, όπως αυτά που πάνε στο καζίνο εκδρομή  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## MikeS.

Πολύ καλή δουλειά με τις φωτογραφίες!!!  :Respekt: 
Όμως δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι είναι εκτεθειμένα στον καθένα όπως είδαμε με τις καμπίνες στις πρώτες φωτογραφίες και αργότερα με την τρύπα  :Sad:  Τα καλώδια ότι και να τους συμβεί διορθώνεται σχετικά γρήγορα αν δεν έχουν εγκατασταθεί ακόμη.Μήπως θα έπρεπε κατά την διάρκεια που δεν γίνονται έργα να είναι καλυμμένα-ασφαλή κάπως καλύτερα??

----------


## apostolt

Φανταζομαι οτι αυτη η <<προχειροδουλεια>> θα εξαφανιστει μολις μπει ο ενεργος εξοπλισμος για το vdsl στις καμπινες , καθως απο οτι καταλαβαινω μεσα στην καινουργια καμπινα αυτη τη στιγμη υπαρχουν μονο τα καλωδια απο τα παλια καφαο.

----------


## iLLiCiT

Off Topic


		Και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι έχουμε βράσει στο ζουμί μας...

----------


## Sebu

Ελατε και στο Φαληρο, εχουμε μεγαλες αποστασεις απο το κεντρο  :Razz:

----------


## pure.george

ΟΚ. Καιρός ήταν να γίνει αυτό με το VDSL.

Αλλά να ρωτήσω κάτι... Σε πόσα χρόνια θα είναι το VDSL σε όλη την Ελλάδα έτοιμο;
Εγώ κάτι είχα ακούσει πώς η προθεσμία είναι μέχρι το 2015 είναι σωστό αυτό που λέω;

----------


## ThReSh

αν υπάρχουν λεφτά θα γίνει σχετικά γρήγορα...

----------


## pure.george

Αυτές δεν είναι οι αναλογίες στο *VDSL*;



```
13 - 52 Mbps Downstream
1.5 - 2.3 Mbps Upstream.
```

----------


## harris

Να κοιτάξεις για VDSL2  :Wink:

----------


## pure.george

OK!  :Smile:

----------


## apostolt

Ησυχία τις τελευταιες μερες στην περιοχη μας , κατι οπτικες περασαν στην Λεωφ. Παπαγου αλλα στα στενακια τιποτα ακομα.

----------


## no_logo

προχθές πάντως έσκαβαν στην πλατεία Μαβίλη που είναι δήμος Αθήνας  :What..?:

----------


## nm96027

> Ησυχία τις τελευταιες μερες στην περιοχη μας , κατι οπτικες περασαν στην Λεωφ. Παπαγου αλλα στα στενακια τιποτα ακομα.


Ουσιαστικα τα σκαψίματα έχουν ολοκληρωθει. Κάτι λίγα έχουν μείνει.

----------


## Sebu

Αυτη την περιοδο παντως καποιος παροχος σκαβει τον παραδρομο της Συγγρου στο ρευμα καθοδου, στο υψος της Καλλιθεας και περναει οπτικες.

Ξερουμε ποιος εχει ξεμεινει και στηνει τωρα ιδιοκτητο στην περιοχη (να ειναι ο ΟΤΕ χλωμο)???

----------


## SfH

> Αυτη την περιοδο παντως καποιος παροχος σκαβει τον παραδρομο της Συγγρου στο ρευμα καθοδου, στο υψος της Καλλιθεας και περναει οπτικες.
> 
> Ξερουμε ποιος εχει ξεμεινει και στηνει τωρα ιδιοκτητο στην περιοχη (να ειναι ο ΟΤΕ χλωμο)???


Πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται να σκάβει κάποιος για κάποιον εταιρικό πελάτη.

----------


## antreas9

ερώτηση, μια που το θέμα έχει φτάσει ήδη τις 37 σελίδες, και δεν παίζει να το διαβάσω όλο...
Εχει διαβάσει πουθενά κανείς κάποιο πρόγραμμα, σχετικά με την εναρξη των εργασιών σε αλλες περιοχές, ή δεν εχει ανακοινωθεί ακόμα? (δεν βρήκα πουθενά κάποια πηγή)!

----------


## nm96027

Δεν νομίζω πως οι τα σκαψίματα θα πάνε παραπάνω από μία εβδομάδα ακόμα. Μάλλον τελειώνουν αφού η οπτική ίνα έχει φτάσει σχεδόν σε όλα τα ΚΑΦΑΟ.



Οι εργασίες για την τοποθέτηση νέων καμπινών δεν προχωράνε και πάρα πολύ γρήγορα, αλλα ίσως επιταχυνθούν με την ολοκλήρωση των σκαψιμάτων.




> ερώτηση, μια που το θέμα έχει φτάσει ήδη τις 37 σελίδες, και δεν παίζει να το διαβάσω όλο...
> Εχει διαβάσει πουθενά κανείς κάποιο πρόγραμμα, σχετικά με την εναρξη των εργασιών σε αλλες περιοχές, ή δεν εχει ανακοινωθεί ακόμα? (δεν βρήκα πουθενά κάποια πηγή)!


*adslgr.com: Σε νέες περιοχές της Θεσσαλονίκης και της Αθήνας πάει το VDSL του ΟΤΕ*

----------


## slabrianos

ΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΟΙΕΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΟΙΜΕΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ VDSL ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## apostolt

Εχουμε τιποτα νεοτερο για την προοδο των εργασιων?? Περνωντας απο την Λεωφ. Παπαγου βλεπω οτι περνανε οτπικες σε ενα συγκεκριμενο σημειο εδω και 3-4 μερες συνεχεια αλλα περα απο αυτο τιποτε αλλο.
Ξερει κανεις τι γινεται???

----------


## aragorn

Έξω από το ΙΚΑ Ζωγράφου χθες περνούσαν τα οπτικά καλώδια στο φρεάτιο δίπλα από το καφάο.

----------


## apostolt

Αραγε εχει ενεργοποιηθει καποιο απο τα καινουργια καφαο με vdsl?

----------


## nm96027

> Αραγε εχει ενεργοποιηθει καποιο απο τα καινουργια καφαο με vdsl?


Νομίζω πως όχι, είμαστε στην φάση που βάζουν ακόμα οπτικές ίνες μέσα στα καλώδια και τις ενώνουν. Πρακτικά τα σκαψίματα έχουν τελειώσει.

----------


## tsomis

Τι ιδιο βλεπω κι εγω περνανε οπτικες σε πολλα σημεια.
Απο ΚΑΦΑΟ οσα ξερω δεν εχουν πειραχτει,τα πακτωσανε αλλα
μεχρι εκει.

----------


## nm96027

> Τι ιδιο βλεπω κι εγω περνανε οπτικες σε πολλα σημεια.
> Απο ΚΑΦΑΟ οσα ξερω δεν εχουν πειραχτει,τα πακτωσανε αλλα
> μεχρι εκει.


Σε αρκετά ΚΑΦΑΟ, όχι στα περισσότερα, έχει ξηλωθεί το παλιό περίβλημα και έχει μπει η νέα καμπίνα, όπως φαίνεται στο πρώτο ποστ.  :Wink:

----------


## alexst

Πριν απο λιγο στην Κουσιδη, περναγαν οπτικες και φτιαχναν βασεις πυρετωδως!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## apostolt

> Πριν απο λιγο στην Κουσιδη, περναγαν οπτικες και φτιαχναν βασεις πυρετωδως!!!!!!!!!!



αντε αντε να ερχονται προς τα μερη μας...

----------


## Next_Level

Εδω στην *Κομοτηνη*, πριν απο μια εβδομαδα φαινεται να ολοκληρωθηκε η εκσκαφη & εγκατασταση οπτικων ινων στην *οδο Ολυμπου*. Μεσα σε μια μερα "ανοιξαν" την 2η γραμμη, τοποθετησαν τα καλωδια και εριξαν ασφαλτο.

Δουλευαν πυρετωδως απ'το πρωι μεχρι τις 7 το βραδυ. Δεν εχω ξαναδει τοση βιασυνη για την ολοκληρωση ενος εργου  :Cool:

----------


## nfotis

Δημοτικές εκλογές δεν είχαμε προχτές;  :Wink:   :Razz: 

Ιδού ο λόγος της βιασύνης...

Ν.Φ.

----------


## sakels

νεο καφαο οτε στην πολυτεχνειουπολη σημερα το τοποθετουσαν

----------


## alexst

> νεο καφαο οτε στην πολυτεχνειουπολη σημερα το τοποθετουσαν


...και στις 3 το μεσημερι τοποθετησαν ενα στην Λ. Παπαγου & Αγ. Γεωργιου...  :Razz:

----------


## apostolt

χμμμμ Αγ.Γεωργιου και Γεωργιου Ζωγραφου μολις ειδα το συνεργειο να φευγει απο το  εκει καινουργιο καφαο....

----------


## matelas

Μπορεί να βγώ λίγο off topic μιας και μιλάμε για δήμο Ζωγράφου, αλλά σήμερα είδα στην πόλη μου φρέσκο  :Razz:  αυλάκι οπτικής ίνας να καταλήγει μπροστά σε καφάο και στην άκρη του υπάρχουν σωλήνες παρόμοιοι με αυτούς στις φωτογραφίες. Να ελπίζουμε και εμείς;  :Razz:  Το περίεργο είναι πως στα ~30 μέτρα από το καφάο υπάρχει γραμμή στα 16Mbps. Ο καιρός θα δείξει για το τι πρόκειται πραγματικά. Στην Άλλη άκρη (ξεκινώντας από το καφαο) το αυλάκι σταματά σε ένα φρεάτιο που φτιάχνουν τώρα.

Για να καταλάβετε είδα κάτι σαν αυτό.

Και όλα αυτά μακρυά από το σπίτι μου.  :Sad:

----------


## alexst

Απο σημερα το πρωι εχουν τελειωσει το σκαψιμο για την τοποθετηση νεας καμπινας στη συμβολη των οδων Αγ. Γεωργιου και Χρυσανθεμων (στην αρχη της κατηφορας προς Λ. Παπαγου)...

----------


## djntinos

Υφασίου σήμερα το πρωί βανάκι με 2 άτομα να κολλάει κάτι οπτικές ίνες....μάλλον κάποια σύνδεση γίνετε...

----------


## MikeS.

> Από την άλλη, τέτοια είναι η χαμηλή διανοητική στάθμη του Έλληνα ψηφοφόρου, τέτοιους εκπροσώπους θα βγάζει. Στην Αυστραλία μέχρι και η εκλογή της κυβέρνησης τελικά κρίθηκε από την ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας. Στο μπουζουκιστάν επιλέγουμε βλαχοδημάρχους που εμποδίζουν όχι μόνο τις επενδύσεις ευρυζωνικότητας, αλλά κάθε επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα στο τσιφλίκι τους. Και με αυτά τα μυαλά περιμέναμε να μην χρειαστεί να απλώσουμε ζητιάνικο χέρι στους Γερμανούς για να μας "σώσουν" από τα χάλια μας.


Έτσι ακριβώς!!! Ειρωνεία το πώς αντιμετωπίζουν την πολιτική σε κάποιες χώρες σε σύγκριση με την Ελλάδα...Άραγε θα αλλάξουμε ποτέ μυαλά?  :Mad:

----------


## apostolt

Σημερα τοποθετουσαν καινουργιες καμπινες στην Κουσιδου.Απο οτι ειδα δεν αλλαζουν ολα τα καφαο σε πολλες περιπτωσεις το παλιο παραμενει και απεναντι του βαζουν ενα καινουργιο αλλα μικροτερο σε διαστασεις.

----------


## nm96027

> Σημερα τοποθετουσαν καινουργιες καμπινες στην Κουσιδου.Απο οτι ειδα δεν αλλαζουν ολα τα καφαο σε πολλες περιπτωσεις το παλιο παραμενει και απεναντι του βαζουν ενα καινουργιο αλλα μικροτερο σε διαστασεις.


 :One thumb up: 

Όντως. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις φαίνεται πως κρατάνε τα παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ και στήνουν νέες ντουλάπες, μικρότερες από αυτές που έχουμε δει έως τώρα που είναι ΚΑΦΑΟ και dslam ταυτόχρονα. 

Μια τέτοια ντουλάπα στήθηκε έξω από την Πειραιώς, στα Starbucks, 5 μέτρα πιο πέρα από το ΚΑΦΑΟ. 

Όμως δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως αυτές θα έχουν μέσα ενεργό εξοπλισμό, γιατί δεν είδα επαρκείς γρίλιες. Υπάρχουν κάποιες στην κορυφή της ντουλάπας, αλλά δεν είναι επαρκώς προστατευμένες με τις λαβές και είναι πολύ εύκολο κάποιος να κολήσει μία αφίσα, ένα διαφημιστικό ή ένα πωλητήριο και να τις κλείσει. 

Για να δούμε...

----------


## alexst

...και μπροστα στο video club "Imagine" (Λ. Παπαγου) ειδα οτι εχει τοποθετηθει νεα "κανονικο" κουτι...

----------


## alexst

Σημερα στη 1 κολλουσαν οπτικες Καζατζακη & Δαφνης...

----------


## nm96027

Λοιπόν το θέμα με τις ντουλάπες διευκρινίστηκε. Υπάρχουν δύο ειδών:

οι τρίφυλλες ή Γ2 οι οποίες έχουν ένα έξτρα διαμέρισμα για τον ενεργό εξοπλισμό. Είναι είτε Γ2R (έχουν τον ενεργό εξοπλισμό αριστερά) είτε Γ2L (έχουν τον ενεργό εξοπλισμό δεξιά)οι δίφυλλες ή Γ3 οι οποίες είναι πιο στενές και προορίζονται και πιο "δύσκολα" σημεία. Στις Γ3 ο ενεργός εξοπλισμός τοποθετείται κάτω ενώ στο πάνω μέρος βρίσκεται το σύστημα ψύξης (εξού και οι γρίλιες).

Όλα τα παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ θα αντικατασταθούν είτε από Γ2 ή είτε από Γ3 ντουλάπες.

----------


## apostolt

> Σημερα στη 1 κολλουσαν οπτικες Καζατζακη & Δαφνης...


Αντε αντε εφτασαν και σε μας.........τα καφαο δεν μας εχουν αλλαξει εδω πανω και στεναχωριεμαι  :Sorry:   :Sorry:

----------


## apostolt

Μολις αρχισαν οι εργασιες για την αλλαγη της καμπινας εξω απο το σπιτι μου........

----------


## grayden

> Μολις αρχισαν οι εργασιες για την αλλαγη της καμπινας εξω απο το σπιτι μου........


Και γιατί πρέπει να ξέρουμε εμείς που είναι το σπίτι σου;
 :Razz:

----------


## theotses

Στις 12:30 που εφευγα απο το σπιτι μου, τοποθετουσαν καμπινα στην Καζαντζακη, μεταξυ Παπαναστασιου και Πλαστηρα!!!

----------


## alexst

> Μολις αρχισαν οι εργασιες για την αλλαγη της καμπινας εξω απο το σπιτι μου........





> Στις 12:30 που εφευγα απο το σπιτι μου, τοποθετουσαν καμπινα στην Καζαντζακη, μεταξυ Παπαναστασιου και Πλαστηρα!!!


...και το μεσημερι στις 4 μολις ειχαν τελειωσει με τη βαση, στην 28ης Οκτωβριου & Ιοκαστης...

----------


## ipo

Σε λίγο θα πίνετε και καφέ με τους τεχνίτες.  :Razz: 

"Σήμερα έσκαβε ο Μπάμπης με το Μήτσο, δίπλα στο περίπτερο του κυρ Τάσου. Μου είπαν ότι κατά τις 3 θα είχαν τελειώσει όλο το δρόμο."

----------


## harris

> Και γιατί πρέπει να ξέρουμε εμείς που είναι το σπίτι σου;


Το που είναι το σπίτι του λίγο μας ενδιαφέρει... Τον μισούμε γιατί όταν θα πάρει VDSL απλά θα πιάνει όλα τα μεγαμπίτια λέμε! Τα πάντα όλα!!!  :RTFM:   :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## Stamatist

θέλω 100/20 αντε 100/10 Μbit, Down/Up, με το πολύ 30 αντε 50 ευρώ... γίνεται?

----------


## harris

> θέλω 100/20 αντε 100/10 Μbit, Down/Up, με το πολύ 30 αντε 50 ευρώ... γίνεται?


Με πατάτες τηγανητές ή πουρέ;  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> θέλω 100/20 αντε 100/10 Μbit, Down/Up, με το πολύ 30 αντε 50 ευρώ... γίνεται?


Εγώ θέλω 100/30 με 30€/μήνα.  :Smile:

----------


## apostolt

Παντως απο τα σκαψιματα διπλα στα καφαο ειμαι -2mbps στον συγχρονισμό μου.Αντε να φυγουν τα σαραβαλα να δουμε καμια ασπρη μερα........

----------


## ipo

> Παντως απο τα σκαψιματα διπλα στα καφαο ειμαι -2mbps στον συγχρονισμό μου.Αντε να φυγουν τα σαραβαλα να δουμε καμια ασπρη μερα........


Μην είσαι και πολύ σίγουρος, αν δε δούμε την τελική υλοποίηση. Αν δεν καρφωθείς σε mini DSLAM, αλλά έρχεται ο βρόχος σου από DSLAM στο Α/Κ θα έχεις μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα με το crosstalk.

----------


## theotses

Σημερα, μεταξυ 9ης και 10ης στασης στην Κουσιδη, συνεδεαν το καινουριο ΚΑΦΑΟ και ξηλωναν το παλιο...

Στην Παπαναστασιου εχει μεινει μονο το καινουριο!!!

Γρηγορα προχωραμε!!!  :Smile:

----------


## apostolt

Στα πρωτα καφαο που αλλαχθηκαν αρχισαν οι εργασιες για να περασουν τις οπτικες μεσα στις καμπινες καθως εσκαψαν και παλι τα πεζοδρομια γυρω τους και εμφανισαν τους  σωληνες που θα περαστουν οι οπτικες.

Αραγε θα περασουν και τον ενεργο εξοπλισμο οταν ενωσουν τις οπτικες?

----------


## theotses

Αφου εχουν φερει οπτικες μεχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ, θα συνδεθουν μονο αυτες στις καινουριες καμπινες ή θα συνεχισουν να υπαρχουν και τα χαλκινα καλωδια??? :/

----------


## nm96027

> Αφου εχουν φερει οπτικες μεχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ, θα συνδεθουν μονο αυτες στις καινουριες καμπινες ή θα συνεχισουν να υπαρχουν και τα χαλκινα καλωδια??? :/


Ο χαλκός θα εξακολουθήσει να υπάρχει. 

Ουσιαστικά το VDSL φέρνει πιο κοντά το DSLAM σε σένα, περιορίζοντας το μήκος του χαλκού και άρα την εξασθένιση του σήματος του dsl. :Wink:

----------


## alexst

...αρα, λογικα και θεωρητικα παντα, σε λιγο καιρο θα κλειδωνουμε πολυ κοντα στο 24, σωστα;;;;;;

----------


## apostolt

Να κανω μια ερωτηση? Στα σημεια που εχουν μπει τα καινουργια καφαο διπλα στα παλια , τα παλια θα τα ξηλωσουν?
Αν τα ξηλωσουν θα γινει η μικτονομηση των παλιων καλωδιων μεσα στα καινουργια? οποτε θα πεσουν και οι εναλακτικοι πανω στα καινουργια και θα εχουν καθαρες 24αρες τουλαχιστον μεχρι την πορτα του καφαο?

----------


## nm96027

> Να κανω μια ερωτηση? Στα σημεια που εχουν μπει τα καινουργια καφαο διπλα στα παλια , τα παλια θα τα ξηλωσουν?
> Αν τα ξηλωσουν θα γινει η μικτονομηση των παλιων καλωδιων μεσα στα καινουργια? οποτε θα πεσουν και οι εναλακτικοι πανω στα καινουργια και θα εχουν καθαρες 24αρες τουλαχιστον μεχρι την πορτα του καφαο?


Tα παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ κανονικά θα πρέπει να φύγουν όλα. Όπου έχουμε τρίφυλλες ντουλάπες (Γ2R ή Γ2L) τα παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ "μπαίνουν" μέσα στην νέα ντουλάπα. 

Όπου έχουμε Γ3, δίφυλλες ντουλάπες, μπαίνει η νέα ντουλάπα κάπου δίπλα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ, τα ΚΑΦΑΟ θα ξηλωθούν μετά.

Όσο για τους εναλλακτικούς:

Οι ντουλάπες αυτές δεν χωράνε να βάλουν ενεργό εξοπλισμό και οι εναλλακτικοί.

----------


## theotses

Βασικα κι εμενα το ερωτημα μου αυτο ηταν και ακομα ειμαι λιγο μπερδεμενος...  :Thinking: 

α)DSLAM------------->ΚΑΦΑΟ------------>Σπιτι
------------οπτικη-----------------χαλκος---------

β)DSLAM------------->ΚΑΦΑΟ------------>Σπιτι
-------------χαλκος---------------χαλκος---------

Για καποιον που ΔΕΝ θα εχει VDSL, ποιο απο τα 2 θα ισχυει???

----------


## apostolt

Σωστη σκεψη, αλλα θα πρεπει (νομιζω) να ξεχωρισουμε τους πελατες του οτε και αυτους των εναλακτικων και στο καφαο να γινει διαχωρισμος αν θα ειναι η πορτα adsl2+ ή vdsl2.

Το ερωτημα που θετω ειναι δηλαδη ενας πελατης εναλακτικου θα ειναι στην πρωτη κατηγορια, και  απλα  ο οτε θα εχει σεταρει την πορτα του  adsl2+  ή θα ειναι στην δευτερη???

Πελατης του οτε φανταζομαι θα ειναι ετσι και αλλιώς στην πρωτη κατηγορια απλος στο καφαο θα αλλαζει το σεταρισμα της πορτας σε adsl2+ ή vdsl.

----------


## nm96027

O πελάτης του εναλλακτικού με full LLU ότι και να γίνει θα συνεχίσει να καταλήγει στο dslam του εναλλακτικού στο ΑΚ του ΟΤΕ. Ο μόνος τρόπος, σε αυτήν την δεδομένη στιγμή, πελάτης εναλλακτικού να πάρει vdsl, είναι να υποχρεωθεί ο ΟΤΕ να μεταπωλήσει υπηρεσίες στον εναλλακτικό, δηλαδή το μοντέλο που υπήρχε πριν το 2008. Δηλαδή πουλάει ο ΟΤΕ υπηρεσίες (και όχι απλώς υποδομή όπως συμβαίνει τώρα με το llu) στον εναλλακτικό και με την σειρά του ο εναλλακτικός τα πουλάει στους πελάτες του.

----------


## emeliss

> Για καποιον που ΔΕΝ θα εχει VDSL, ποιο απο τα 2 θα ισχυει???


Θα παίρνει τηλεφωνία από το MSAN της καμπίνας της γειτονιάς του.

----------


## ipo

> Βασικα κι εμενα το ερωτημα μου αυτο ηταν και ακομα ειμαι λιγο μπερδεμενος... 
> 
> α)DSLAM------------->ΚΑΦΑΟ------------>Σπιτι
> ------------οπτικη-----------------χαλκος---------
> 
> β)DSLAM------------->ΚΑΦΑΟ------------>Σπιτι
> -------------χαλκος---------------χαλκος---------
> 
> Για καποιον που ΔΕΝ θα εχει VDSL, ποιο απο τα 2 θα ισχυει???


Αυτό είναι και δική μου απορία. Οι πελάτες του ADSL2+ του ΟΤΕ, στις περιοχές όπου έχει εγκατασταθεί VDSL, θα συνεχίσουν να έχουν όλο το το βρόχο από το A/K μέχρι το σπίτι τους σε χαλκό; Ή το τμήμα από το Α/Κ μέχρι το KV θα είναι οπτική ίνα;

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι αναφέρομαι στους πελάτες που θα επιλέξουν να συνεχίσουν να έχουν ADSL2+ υπηρεσία, παρόλο που στην στην περιοχή τους θα διατίθεται VDSL.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Αυτό είναι και δική μου απορία. Οι πελάτες του ADSL2+ του ΟΤΕ, στις περιοχές όπου έχει εγκατασταθεί VDSL, θα συνεχίσουν να έχουν όλο το το βρόχο από το A/K μέχρι το σπίτι τους σε χαλκό; Ή το τμήμα από το Α/Κ μέχρι το KV θα είναι οπτική ίνα;
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι αναφέρομαι στους πελάτες που θα επιλέξουν να συνεχίσουν να έχουν ADSL2+ υπηρεσία, παρόλο που στην στην περιοχή τους θα διατίθεται VDSL.


Θα ισχύει το α) ...

----------


## harris

> Θα ισχύει το α) ...


Τεχνικά δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό... μένει να δούμε πως θα το υλοποιήσουν...

----------


## EvilHawk

> Τεχνικά δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό... μένει να δούμε πως θα το υλοποιήσουν...


Μπορούμε να τους ζητήσουμε να σε εξαιρέσουν όταν θα έρθει στην περιοχή σου ...  :Whistle:

----------


## harris

> Μπορούμε να τους ζητήσουμε να σε εξαιρέσουν όταν θα έρθει στην περιοχή σου ...


Όχιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  :Scared:  :Vava:   :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

> Θα ισχύει το α) ...


Καλά νέα αυτά. 24/1 Mbps ακατέβατα λοιπόν για τους πελάτες ADSL2+ του ΟΤΕ που βρίσκονται σε περιοχές που διατίθεται VDSL.

----------


## treli@ris

> 24/1 Mbps *ακατέβατα* λοιπόν για τους πελάτες ADSL2+ του ΟΤΕ


Τι να το κανω; Ετσι ειμαι και τωρα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ipo

> Τι να το κανω; Ετσι ειμαι και τωρα


Εσένα δε σου χρειάζεται, ούτε σε εμένα που έχω καλή γραμμή. Αν θέλεις περισσότερο, θα πληρώσεις τα επιπλέον χρήματα της VDSL. Αλλά ο περισσότερος κόσμος συγχρονίζει αρκετά χαμηλότερα από τη μέγιστη τιμή της ADSL2+.

----------


## theotses

Βασικα καποιος που εχει ΟΤΕ και ειναι ψηλα Ζωγραφου, να δει που συγχρονιζει τωρα και να ενημερωσει που θα συγχρονιζει με την αλλαγη της καμπινας...

Γιατι σε τετοια περιπτωση με βολευει και η 24αρα του ΟΤΕ, για το κατεβασμα που θελω...

----------


## harris

> Τι να το κανω; Ετσι ειμαι και τωρα


Και ποιος σε ρώτησε;  :Rant:  :Chair:  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:

----------


## zoug100

Παιδια υπαρχει καποιο νεοτερο για τις τιμες του VDSL;  :Thinking:

----------


## SkyNet

Το θέμα είναι η διαθεσιμότητα και πότε θα είναι έτοιμοι για την εμπορική εκμετάλλευση...

----------


## sakels

σημερα συνδεαν ενα καινουργιο. περνουσαν και καλωδια γραμμων. 7η ζωγραφου

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Βασικα καποιος που εχει ΟΤΕ και ειναι ψηλα Ζωγραφου, να δει που συγχρονιζει τωρα και να ενημερωσει που θα συγχρονιζει με την αλλαγη της καμπινας...
> 
> Γιατι σε τετοια περιπτωση με βολευει και η 24αρα του ΟΤΕ, για το κατεβασμα που θελω...


Ακούει ο apostolt που είναι τέρμα πάνω Ζωγράφου?? :Whistle:

----------


## apostolt

> Ακούει ο apostolt που είναι τέρμα πάνω Ζωγράφου??



Ακουει ακουει, αλλα σε μενα δεν εχουν περασει εξοπλισμο ακομα στο καφαο....οταν θα γινουν οι αλλαγες θα ποσταρω!!!

----------


## apostolt

Μιας και φτανουμε ,φτασαμε, στο σημειο που το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο των καφαο ειναι ετοιμα με τον ενεργο εξοπλισμο μεσα, απλος δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει ακομα, μηπως πρεπει να αρχισουμε να κοιταμε ποτε θα μας δωθει εμπορικα η υπηρεσια??Υπαρχει καποιο πλανο ή θα μπουμε σε καποιο πιλοτικο προγραμμα???
Ξερει κανεις τιποτα παραπανο??

----------


## nm96027

> Μιας και φτανουμε ,φτασαμε, στο σημειο που το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο των καφαο ειναι ετοιμα με τον ενεργο εξοπλισμο μεσα, απλος δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει ακομα, μηπως πρεπει να αρχισουμε να κοιταμε ποτε θα μας δωθει εμπορικα η υπηρεσια??Υπαρχει καποιο πλανο ή θα μπουμε σε καποιο πιλοτικο προγραμμα???
> Ξερει κανεις τιποτα παραπανο??


Noμίζω πως απέχουμε ακόμα από το "το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό". Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, αν οι πληροφορίες είναι σωστές είχαν ενεργοποιηθεί μόλις 30-40 καμπίνες. Όταν λέω ενεργοποιηθεί εννοώ να βάζεις το αυτί σου στον εξαερισμό και να τις ακούς να δουλεύουν, να "αερίζονται"... :Razz:

----------


## marcus1

Τελικά μάλλον βγαίνει εκτός χρονοδιαγράμματος ο οτε για την "αρχική εμπορική διάθεση", έτσι? Απ'ότι θυμάμαι μιλούσαν για τέλη 2010, και δεν περιμένω να καταρτίσουν εμπορική πολιτική ανήμερα Χριστουγέννων.

ΥΓ: Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν *καίγονται* για να ξεκινήσουν την εμπορική διάθεση. Με μια ΕΕΤΤ που τους απαγορεύει να ανταγωνιστούν τους εναλλακτικούς σε τιμές, ο μόνος τομέας που μπορούν να χτυπήσουν είναι η ταχύτητα και οι υπηρεσίες. Και εκεί, θα ήταν δύσκολο στους εναλλακτικούς των σάπιων υποδομών και των φισκαρισμένων κυκλωμάτων να αντεπιτεθούν...

----------


## petasis

> ΥΓ: Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν *καίγονται* για να ξεκινήσουν την εμπορική διάθεση. Με μια ΕΕΤΤ που τους απαγορεύει να ανταγωνιστούν τους εναλλακτικούς σε τιμές, ο μόνος τομέας που μπορούν να χτυπήσουν είναι η ταχύτητα και οι υπηρεσίες. Και εκεί, θα ήταν δύσκολο στους εναλλακτικούς των σάπιων υποδομών και των φισκαρισμένων κυκλωμάτων να αντεπιτεθούν...


Τι να πω. Εγώ πάντως με ΟΤΕ 2 Mbps, attenuation 6 (< 400 m απόσταση), και margin 27 db, τερματίζω στα 1374 Kbps. Πριν μήνες, έφτανε και 1700 Kbps. Η γραμμή σηκώνει, αλλά κάτι παίζει με τον ΟΤΕ από το καλοκαίρι και μετά...

----------


## sakels

σε ενα νεο καφαο κοντα στην παπαγου παρατηρησα πως ακουγοταν απο μεσα συστημα με ανεμιστηρες ψυξης. λογικα θα ειχε και ενεργο εξοπλισμο μεσα

----------


## iakoboss7

επειδη ακουω για ανεμιστήρες κλπ... το ξερουν οτι αυτα θα θελουν καθαρισμα 1 φορα τον μηνα (γιατι θα τραβαει ΠΟΛΥ πραμα μιλαμε...) και λιγο λεω? η θα τα αφησουν να μπουκώσουν?

----------


## emeliss

Μην αγχώνεσαι, θα μπαίνουν στο forum και θα μαθαίνουν από εμάς που σίγουρα ξέρουμε περισσότερα από τους κατασκευαστές.

----------


## apostolt

Αλλαγή καφαο σημερα σε μενα, τιποτα το σπουδαιο 1,5 mbit πήρα.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν εχουν περασει τις οπτικες μεσα στο καφαο ή οχι.
Ειδα το καινουργιο ανοιχτο , απο την μια πλευρα ειχε μονο τις ρεκλετες και απο την αλλη ειδα ενα μικρο κουτι στο οποιο επεφτε ενα πορτοκαλι καλωδιακι (φανταζομαι πως αυτη ειναι η οπτικη).Απο τις ρεκλετες εφευγαν κατι καλωδια και επεφταν στο κουτι αυτο.
Ρωτησα καποιον εκει για τις οπτικες και μου ειπε σε τρεις μηνες θα τις βαλουν(δυστηχως επεσα σε αλλοδαπο εργατη οποτε δεν πολυ πιστευω να ηξερε).

----------


## nm96027

> επειδη ακουω για ανεμιστήρες κλπ... το ξερουν οτι αυτα θα θελουν καθαρισμα 1 φορα τον μηνα (γιατι θα τραβαει ΠΟΛΥ πραμα μιλαμε...) και λιγο λεω? η θα τα αφησουν να μπουκώσουν?


Eίναι dslam σχεδιασμένα για εγκατάσταση σε εξωτερικούς χώρους και δεν έχουν τέτοια προβλήματα. Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε εμπειρία από την συμπεριφορά του στο έργο του Μέτρου 4.2 της ΚτΠ όπου σε όλη την επαρχία εγκαταστάθηκαν dslams σε εξωτερικους χώρους σε χωριά και και κωμοπόλεις. 

Γενικώς δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα εκτός και αν φράξεις τις εισόδους/εξόδους αερισμού.





> Αλλαγή καφαο σημερα σε μενα, τιποτα το σπουδαιο 1,5 mbit πήρα.
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν εχουν περασει τις οπτικες μεσα στο καφαο ή οχι.
> Ειδα το καινουργιο ανοιχτο , απο την μια πλευρα ειχε μονο τις ρεκλετες και απο την αλλη ειδα ενα μικρο κουτι στο οποιο επεφτε ενα πορτοκαλι καλωδιακι (φανταζομαι πως αυτη ειναι η οπτικη).Απο τις ρεκλετες εφευγαν κατι καλωδια και επεφταν στο κουτι αυτο.
> Ρωτησα καποιον εκει για τις οπτικες και μου ειπε σε τρεις μηνες θα τις βαλουν(δυστηχως επεσα σε αλλοδαπο εργατη οποτε δεν πολυ πιστευω να ηξερε).


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Πάντως για κάποιο λόγο τα έργα πάνω με πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς από ότι ξεκίνησαν. Ελπίζω πως μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα έχω νεότερα επι του θέματος.

----------


## maik

> Γενικώς δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα εκτός και αν φράξεις τις εισόδους/εξόδους αερισμού.
> 
> 
> .


Εδω θα εχουμε πραγματικα θεμα με τους αφισοκολητες που πανε και κολανε οπου βρουν επιπεδη επιφανια. :Very angry:

----------


## nm96027

> Εδω θα εχουμε πραγματικα θεμα με τους αφισοκολητες που πανε και κολανε οπου βρουν επιπεδη επιφανια.


Στις τριπλές καμπίνες (Γ3) δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα γιατί οι γρίλιες έχουν "χερούλια" μπροστά, τα οποία εμποδίζουν την φραγή του εξαερισμού. Στις διπλές (Γ2) θα μπορούσε να παίξει, αλλά οι άνθρωποι του ΟΤΕ, είναι σίγουροι πως δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα. :Wink:

----------


## apostolt

> Στις τριπλές καμπίνες (Γ3) δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα γιατί οι γρίλιες έχουν "χερούλια" μπροστά, τα οποία εμποδίζουν την φραγή του εξαερισμού. Στις διπλές (Γ2) θα μπορούσε να παίξει, αλλά οι άνθρωποι του ΟΤΕ, είναι σίγουροι πως δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα.



Η καμπινα κατω απο το Club ειναι ηδη <<πρασινη>> χαχα   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## nm96027

Off Topic





> Η καμπινα κατω απο το Club ειναι ηδη <<πρασινη>> χαχα


Όντως το έχω δει και εγώ, έξω από την Πειραιώς... :Laughing: 

Η αλήθεια είναι πως όλα αυτά είναι μάστιγα και οπτική μόλυνση. Προχθές κάτι πιτσιρίκια γέμισαν τις οδικές ταμπέλες της γειτονιάς με αυτοκόλλητα του ΠΑΟ, και έτσι ούτε ταμπέλες ξεχωρίζεις ούτε τίποτα...

----------


## maik

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Όντως το έχω δει και εγώ, έξω από την Πειραιώς...
> 
> Η αλήθεια είναι πως όλα αυτά είναι μάστιγα και οπτική μόλυνση. Προχθές κάτι πιτσιρίκια γέμισαν τις οδικές ταμπέλες της γειτονιάς με αυτοκόλλητα του ΠΑΟ, και έτσι ούτε ταμπέλες ξεχωρίζεις ούτε τίποτα...




Off Topic


		Αληθεια ετσι και δω κανενα απο αυτα τα τσογλανακια που βαζουν αυτοκολητα στα σηματα θα τον κανω μαυρο :Censored:

----------


## artem

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αληθεια ετσι και δω κανενα απο αυτα τα τσογλανακια που βαζουν αυτοκολητα στα σηματα θα τον κανω μαυρο


Και καλά θα κάνεις!
Ακούς εκει ΠΑΟ! Έλεος!  :Biggrin:

----------


## marcus1

> Εδω θα εχουμε πραγματικα θεμα με τους αφισοκολητες που πανε και κολανε οπου βρουν επιπεδη επιφανια.




Off Topic


		Πρόβλημα μεν, αλλά θα βαίνει μειούμενο κι αυτό, λόγω πολιτικών συνθηκών. Τώρα που τέλειωσαν οι διορισμοί στο δημόσιο, αφισοκολλητές ΠΑΣΟΚ-ΝΔ τέρμα (ελπίζω τα καθυστερημένα των φοιτητικών τους οργανώσεων να μην αναπληρώσουν το κενό). Θα μείνουν να κολλάνε μόνο οι ακροαριστεροί, οι χρυσαυγίτες και οι κουκουέδες.  :Whistle: 






> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αληθεια ετσι και δω κανενα απο αυτα τα τσογλανακια που βαζουν αυτοκολητα στα σηματα θα τον κανω μαυρο


Εγκρίνω αυτό το μήνυμα. Όταν βλέπω οδικά σήματα που δεν διακρίνονται από τα αυτοκόλλητα του ΠΑΟΚ στην Θεσ/κη, ή του ΠΑΟ στην Αθήνα, εύχομαι να ήμουν σε μια ταράτσα με ένα αεροβόλο όταν οι *εγκληματίες* κάλυπταν τα σήματα.

----------


## haris_led

Εγώ το πρωί δεν είχα τηλέφωνο-ιντερνετ, στην εξυπηρέτηση της ον πέρα βρέχει, πριν λίγο που γύρισα είδα στην κλάδου γωνία με παπάγου (μένω κοντά) 2 τεχνικούς(οτετζίδες μάλλον) να φτιάχνουν καλώδια!
Άραγε μας περνάνε στο καινούριο μίνι-dslam-γούτσου-γούτσου που έχει εκεί ή απλά για να βγάλουν αυτούς που ήθελαν έβγαλαν όλους τους άλλους μαζί;
Πάντως τώρα έχω γραμμή και ίντερνετ, και το attenuation μου φαίνεται να είναι όπως ήταν πριν!  :Sad:

----------


## apostolt

> Εγώ το πρωί δεν είχα τηλέφωνο-ιντερνετ, στην εξυπηρέτηση της ον πέρα βρέχει, πριν λίγο που γύρισα είδα στην κλάδου γωνία με παπάγου (μένω κοντά) 2 τεχνικούς(οτετζίδες μάλλον) να φτιάχνουν καλώδια!
> Άραγε μας περνάνε στο καινούριο μίνι-dslam-γούτσου-γούτσου που έχει εκεί ή απλά για να βγάλουν αυτούς που ήθελαν έβγαλαν όλους τους άλλους μαζί;
> Πάντως τώρα έχω γραμμή και ίντερνετ, και το attenuation μου φαίνεται να είναι όπως ήταν πριν!


Αν και τους ειχα δει να δουλευουν σε αυτο το καφαο απο το σαββατο το πρωι μαλλον τελειωνουν κατι που ειχαν αφησει απο οτι εχω καταλαβει οπτικες δεν πρεπει να εχουν ενεργοποιηθει σε κανεναν(ακομα δεν ξερουμε αν μπει vdsl dslam μεσα στις καμπινες).

----------


## stathis argitis

Σήμερα 2 συνεργεία πέρναγαν οπτικη ίνα σε 2 καφαο στο 4ο Γυμνάσιο

----------


## apostolt

> Σήμερα 2 συνεργεία πέρναγαν οπτικη ίνα σε 2 καφαο στο 4ο Γυμνάσιο


Ναι οι εργασίες συνεχίζονται.Οι δυφιλες καμπίνες  παντως χρειαζονται πολυ παραπάνω  δουλεια για να τελειωσουν σε σχεση με τις τριφιλες.
Οι εργασιες καλως η κακως μεσα στον επομενο μηνα θα εχουν τελειωσει, το θεμα ειναι εμπορικη πολιτικη υπαρχει απο τον Οτε για να δωσει οτο προιον η θα περιμένουμε και θα περιμένουμε και θα περιμένουμε.......

----------


## nm96027

Ο ορίζοντας ολοκλήρωσης του vdsl στου Ζωγράφου είναι για τέλος Μαρτίου, αρχές Απριλίου αν όλα πάνε καλά. Ήδη βρίσκονται σε λειτουργία 3 καμπίνες.

----------


## apostolt

> Ο ορίζοντας ολοκλήρωσης του vdsl στου Ζωγράφου είναι για τέλος Μαρτίου, αρχές Απριλίου αν όλα πάνε καλά. Ήδη βρίσκονται σε λειτουργία 3 καμπίνες.


Αμάν κατραπακιά   :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## euri

Σιγά βρε.  Περίμενες ότι θα κατέβαζες την πρωτοχρονιάτικη συναυλία της Βιέννης μέσω VDSL;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## apostolt

Δεν ξερω αλλα Μαρτιος-Απριλιος μου φαινεται πολυ μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα για να τελειωσουν οι εργασιες(αληθεια στο Α/Κ οι εργασιες που χρειαζεται να γινουν εχουν γινει ή θα πρεπει να περιμενουμε και αυτες?)
Μαλλον εννοούν  εμπορικη διαθεση του VDSL.Το Ruo και τα αλλα γραφειοκρατικά εχουν ετοιμαστει?

----------


## nm96027

> Μαλλον εννοούν  εμπορικη διαθεση του VDSL.Το Ruo και τα αλλα γραφειοκρατικά εχουν ετοιμαστει?


Το RUO είναι ένα κείμενο του ΟΤΕ (με έγκριση της ΕΕΤΤ) στο οποίο ορίζονται οι τρόποι και οι διαδικασίες με τις οποίες ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει υπηρεσίες τοπικού ή υποτοπικού βρόχου προς τους εναλλακτικούς. 

Σε ότι αφορά τον υποτοπικό βρόχο (δηλαδή το VDSL για εναλλακτικούς με απομακρυσμένη συνεγκατάσταση), το RUO είναι ήδη έτοιμο και το προβλέπει εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. Αλλά αυτό δεν σχετίζεται με την διάθεση από τον ΟΤΕ vdsl πακέτων.

Αυτό που χρειάζεται να γίνει για να είμαστε έτοιμοι, είναι να καταθέσει ο ΟΤΕ τα πακέτα του στην ΕΕΤΤ, να πάρει την έγκριση που χρειάζεται και να οριστούν οι τιμές λιανικής και χονδρικής, προκειμένου οι εναλλακτικοί να μπορούν να μεταπωλήσουν vdsl σε μορφή ΑΡΥΣ ή πιο σωστά bitsrtream. Προς το παρόν δεν είναι γνωστό αν ο ΟΤΕ έχει καταθέσει πακέτα στην ΕΕΤΤ και αν έχει γίνει κάποια συζήτηση.

----------


## treli@ris

ζήσε μάη μου, να φας τριφύλλι...

----------


## SkyNet

> Ο ορίζοντας ολοκλήρωσης του vdsl στου Ζωγράφου είναι για τέλος Μαρτίου, αρχές Απριλίου αν όλα πάνε καλά. Ήδη βρίσκονται σε λειτουργία 3 καμπίνες.


Μήπως γνωρίζουμε και ποιες είναι αυτές? Έχουν ήδη μέσα mini DSLAM τόσο για VDSL όσο και για ADSL?

----------


## Maidenx

Σήμερα μίλησα με 3 ΟΤΕτζηδες τεχνικούς που βάζανε στην όδό Ισδρακίου στο καινούργιο "ΚΑΦΑΟ" τις συρματικές συνδέσεις.
Μου είπαν συγκεκριμένα ότι διαθέσιμα τα KAΦΑΟ με οπτικές θα είναι μέχρι το αργότερο το Πάσχα.
Τώρα για τιμές διαθεσιμότητα δεν ρώτησα διότι τεχνικοί ήταν.
Το απίστευτο είναι ότι μετακόμισα τώρα εκεί και είμαι 1 στενό απο επάνω!!!! Οπτική μέχρι το Καφάο και μετά απλά σύρμα άντε 20-40 μέτρα. χεχεχεχε!!!!

........Auto merged post: Maidenx πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Φυσικά δεν έχω τηλέφωνο ακόμη και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω;
Να πάω σε πάροχο ή να παώ οτε ώστε η μεταβαση μου να είναι αμεση?

----------


## christossu

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αληθεια ετσι και δω κανενα απο αυτα τα τσογλανακια που βαζουν αυτοκολητα στα σηματα θα τον κανω μαυρο



To graffiti εχει ξεκινήσει παντως :Razz:

----------


## alexst

Σαν πολλη ησυχια εχει πεσει μου φαινεται... και στους δρομους και στο topic...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Φυσικά δεν έχω τηλέφωνο ακόμη και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω;
> Να πάω σε πάροχο ή να παώ οτε ώστε η μεταβαση μου να είναι αμεση?


Στη θεση σου θα πήγαινα στον ΟΤΕ.Και αυτό το λέω με πόνο καρδιάς,πίστεψε με.Καθε κύτταρό μου επιχειρεί να αυτοκτονησει και μόνο στο άκουσμα του ονόματος του Οργανισμού,καταλαβαίνεις  :Razz: .

----------


## nikos76

Μιλαμε για ΠΟΛΥ καμπινα στου Ζωγραφου !

Τωρα περασε ο..Θειος απο Χρυσιππου και Μπισκινη, εχθες Παπαγου και..Τραυλαντωνη(νομιζω!) 
Τι παιζει ; Προχωρανε ; (λεμε τωρα..)  :Wink: 

Το 2011 θα δοθει τιποτα 'η με..την καινουργια κυβερνηση;

χ

----------


## nm96027

Όντως επιταχύνθηκαν οι εργασίες σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Χθεσινές φωτογραφίες από κατασκευή βάσης καμπίνας Γ2:

----------


## apostolt

Υπαρχει εστω και μια καμπινα με ενεργο εξοπλισμο στον δημο μας??Καποιος που του εχει δωθει full adsl ταχύτητα????

----------


## xmperop1

> Υπαρχει εστω και μια καμπινα με ενεργο εξοπλισμο στον δημο μας??Καποιος που του εχει δωθει full adsl ταχύτητα????


Από τον Μάρτιο και βλέπουμε.

----------


## apostolt

τι εγινε με αυτο το vdsl ρε παιδια ????? ποσο ακομα θα σκαβουν αυτοι οι τυποι???

----------


## aragorn

Πάντως χθες ανοίξανε την τρύπα για να τοποθετήσουν το νέο καφάο, δίπλα από το ΙΚΑ Ζωγράφου

----------


## sakels

και στην εμπορικη τραπεζα πιο πανω στην παπαδιαμαντοπουλου

----------


## aragorn

Σήμερα το πρωί, Αγίας Λαύρας και Παπάγου γερανός ξεφόρτωνε τις νέες καμπίνες...

----------


## nm96027

Tα έργα έχουν προχωρήσει προς το κάτω και κοντεύουν να φτάσουν το Α/Κ. Για κάθε νέα καμπίνα, ξυλώνεται το παλιό καφάο και οι γραμμές μεταφέρονται στο νέο με downtime περίπου μία μέρα ή κάποιες ώρες.

----------


## theotses

Ξερουμε αν στα ΚΑΦΑΟ θα χρησιμοποιειται και η οπτικη ινα και ο χαλκος??? Και αν ναι, μονο οι χρηστες VDSL θα χρησιμοποιουν την οπτικη ινα???

Edit: Delete. Το απαντησαμε πριν κανενα 3μηνο, αλλα με την απογνωση που με εχει πιασει με την HOL το ξεχασα  :Embarassed:

----------


## treli@ris

4 KV ειναι ανοιχτα στου Ζωγραφου και αλλαζουν γραμμες με τα καινουρια. Οι εργασιες γινονται απο την Intratel μαζι με τον ΟΤΕ.



Τον ενεργο εξοπλισμο δε μπορεσα να το βγαλω φωτο, με κυνηγουσανε οι εργολαβοι  :Razz:  :Laughing: 

Ενας, που ηταν χωμενος στο καπακι, οταν ρωτησα αν θα προχωρησουν περιμετρικα του Α/Κ, φωναξε: "μονο περιμετρικα! μεχρι τη Βουλιαγμενης θα τρεχω σημερα"  :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

> 4 KV ειναι ανοιχτα στου Ζωγραφου και αλλαζουν γραμμες με τα καινουρια. Οι εργασιες γινονται απο την Intratel μαζι με τον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> 
> 
> Τον ενεργο εξοπλισμο δε μπορεσα να το βγαλω φωτο, με κυνηγουσανε οι εργολαβοι 
> 
> Ενας, που ηταν χωμενος στο καπακι, *οταν ρωτησα αν θα προχωρησουν περιμετρικα του Α/Κ*, φωναξε: "μονο περιμετρικα! μεχρι τη Βουλιαγμενης θα τρεχω σημερα"


Ο καθένας τα συμφέροντα του κοιτάει....Απαπαπαπαπα...... :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

> Ο καθένας τα συμφέροντα του κοιτάει....Απαπαπαπαπα......


Μιλας κι εσυ, που την πιανεις, την οπτικη, με το χερι  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Μιλας κι εσυ, που την πιανεις, την οπτικη, με το χερι


Κι εγώ την είχα πιάσει  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## emeliss

Όταν είναι γυμνή να φοράτε γαντάκι.

----------


## nm96027

> Μιλας κι εσυ, που την πιανεις, την οπτικη, με το χερι





> Κι εγώ την είχα πιάσει





> Όταν είναι γυμνή να φοράτε γαντάκι.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## harris

> 


Έχεις πολύ διεστραμμένο μυαλό  :ROFL:

----------


## Georgevtr

Οι εργασιες γινονται απο την Intratel μαζι με τον ΟΤΕ, as @treliaris says.

Ιντραλετ= κοκκαλοεταιρία σωστά? Έγινε διαγωνισμός για το συγκεκριμένο συνεργάτη?

----------


## sexrazat

> Οι εργασιες γινονται απο την Intratel μαζι με τον ΟΤΕ, as @treliaris says.
> 
> Ιντραλετ= κοκκαλοεταιρία σωστά? Έγινε διαγωνισμός για το συγκεκριμένο συνεργάτη?


Δεν νομίζω ότι θ' αντέξω άλλο σενάριο συνομωσιολογίας. Βέβαια θα μπορούσαμε να κάναμε κι ένα διαγωνισμό που μετά από κανά δυό ενστάσεις θα τραβούσε κανά 2χρονο και να περιμένουμε όλοι πίνοντας καφέ.

----------


## nm96027

> Οι εργασιες γινονται απο την Intratel μαζι με τον ΟΤΕ, as @treliaris says.
> 
> Ιντραλετ= κοκκαλοεταιρία σωστά? Έγινε διαγωνισμός για το συγκεκριμένο συνεργάτη?


Δεν νομίζω πως έχει κάποια σχέση με την γνωστή εταιρεία, αλλά δεν παίρνω και όρκο. Η ανάλογη θυγατρική του γνωστού Ομίλου είναι η Ιντρακατ.

Άλλωστε δεν έχει νόημα μία τέτοια συζήτηση. Όπως η hellas online αν νομίζει πως θέλει να δώσει ένα έργο κάπου το δίνει, έτσι και ο ΟΤΕ.

........Auto merged post: nm96027 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν νομίζω ότι θ' αντέξω άλλο σενάριο συνομωσιολογίας. Βέβαια θα μπορούσαμε να κάναμε κι ένα διαγωνισμό που μετά από κανά δυό ενστάσεις θα τραβούσε κανά 2χρονο και να περιμένουμε όλοι πίνοντας καφέ.


Ούτε εγώ θα άντεχα να βλέπω την VDSL καμπίνα μου να απομακρύνεται και μαζί της και τα 50άρια... :ROFL:

----------


## harris

> και μαζί της και τα 50άρια...


Με μπέρδεψες, για Mbps μιλάμε τώρα ή για ευρά;  :Laughing:   :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: harris πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> as @treliaris says.


American bar Twitter το κάναμε;  :RTFM:   :Razz:

----------


## goofer25

Οι βρόγχοι απο το αστικο κέντρο, πως θα ενώνονται? Με την οπτική ίνα, δεν καταργήται το κύριο δίκτυο? Ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## apostolt

Λοιπον να πουμε και τιποτε νεα για την περιοχη μας????

Καζαντζακη και Χλοης στο καφαο ειναι απο το πρωι συνεργειο της Ιντρατελ και συνδεει τις οπτικες πανω στον εξοπλισμο(τωρα ειναι vdsl, adsl δεν ξερω) το καφαο Καζαντζακη και Μακρυγιανης μαλλον ειναι και αυτο ενεργο γιατι  οι ανεμηστηρες απο μεσα κανουν θορυβο, για τα υπολοιπα στην Καζαντζακη δεν ξερω τι παιζει.

----------


## nm96027

> Λοιπον να πουμε και τιποτε νεα για την περιοχη μας????
> 
> Καζαντζακη και Χλοης στο καφαο ειναι απο το πρωι συνεργειο της Ιντρατελ και συνδεει τις οπτικες πανω στον εξοπλισμο(τωρα ειναι vdsl, adsl δεν ξερω) το καφαο Καζαντζακη και Μακρυγιανης μαλλον ειναι και αυτο ενεργο γιατι  οι ανεμηστηρες απο μεσα κανουν θορυβο, για τα υπολοιπα στην Καζαντζακη δεν ξερω τι παιζει.


To καλό με σας είναι πως κάθε φορά είστε πρώτοι!  :Laughing: 

Αρχίζουν από τα ορεινά και κατεβαίνουν σιγά-σιγά προς τα κάτω. Στην περιοχή γύρω από το Α/Κ, τώρα έφτασαν και βάζουν τις νέες καμπίνες. Έκαναν σχεδόν τρεις μήνες να κατέβουν.

----------


## apostolt

Απο οτι φαινεται ολα τα καφαο που ειναι στην γραμμη επι της Καζαντζακη ειναι ενεργα καθως ακουγεται θορυβος απο μεσα.

----------


## ipo

Φανταστείτε να βλέπει καμία γιαγιά από το παράθυρο έναν τύπο να προχωράει αμέριμνος, να σταματάει σε κάθε καφάο και να στήνει αυτί. "Μυστήριος άνθρωπος!"  :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

> Φανταστείτε να βλέπει καμία γιαγιά από το παράθυρο έναν τύπο να προχωράει αμέριμνος, να σταματάει σε κάθε καφάο και να στήνει αυτί. "Μυστήριος άνθρωπος!"


To έχω κάνει πάμπολλες φορές.... :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## ipo

Έκανες τη γιαγιά που έβλεπε ή τον ωτακουστή;  :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

Off Topic





> Έκανες τη γιαγιά που έβλεπε ή τον ωτακουστή;


Σε αφήνω να μαντέψεις....Απόκριες έχουμε...

----------


## apostolt

> Φανταστείτε να βλέπει καμία γιαγιά από το παράθυρο έναν τύπο να προχωράει αμέριμνος, να σταματάει σε κάθε καφάο και να στήνει αυτί. "Μυστήριος άνθρωπος!"



Το κανω τα βραδια , για να μην με βλεπουν  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Πολλα σκαψιματα παλι σε διαφορα καφαο( μαλλον τα τελευταια) για να τους δωσουν ρευμα...

----------


## elladara

> Για να αποφευχθεί επιπλέον σύγχυση για το crosstalk.
> Το ADSL2+ χρησιμοποιεί φάσμα μέχρι 2,2 MHz. Από αυτό μετά τα 2 km αξιοποιείται περίπου το μισό.
> Το VDSL2 profile 17a, που πιθανότατα θα χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ στις καμπίνες του, χρησιμοποιεί φάσμα μέχρι 17 MHz. Η τεχνολογία VDSL2 σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιείς όποιο μέρος του φάσματος θέλεις. Αν επομένως ο ΟΤΕ διαλέξει να χρησιμοποιήσει την φασματική περιοχή από 2 MHz μέχρι 17 MHz οι παρεμβολές στο δίκτυο ADSL2+ θα είναι μηδενικές, άρα και οι δικαιολογίες των εναλλακτικών στους πελάτες τους ότι για όλα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ.


Σύμφωνοι, αλλά αν χρησιμοποιεί από τα 2 μέχρι τα 17Μ πόσο rate θα δίνει;  :Wounded:

----------


## sexrazat

Πρώτη ανεπίσημη ενημέρωση για τιμές

Internet 30  (upload 2,5)           29,90  το μήνα

Internet 50  (upload 5)              34,90  το μήνα

Δωρεάν εξοπλισμός αξίας 125 €. 18μηνη παραμονή με ποινή αποδέσμευσης 150 €

Υπάρχοντες πελάτες με Conn-X θα χρειασθεί να μείνουν 2 ημέρες χωρίς net κατά τη μετάβαση.

Μια πρώτη ανεπίσημη καμπάνια προώθησης από Κομοτηνή τις αμέσως επόμενες ημέρες.

----------


## treli@ris

> Πρώτη ανεπίσημη ενημέρωση για τιμές
> 
> Internet 30  (upload 2,5)           29,90  το μήνα
> 
> Internet 50  (upload 5)              34,90  το μήνα
> 
> Δωρεάν εξοπλισμός αξίας 125 €. 18μηνη παραμονή με *ποινή αποδέσμευσης 150 €*
> 
> Υπάρχοντες πελάτες με Conn-X θα χρειασθεί να μείνουν 2 ημέρες χωρίς net κατά τη μετάβαση.
> ...


ακριβουτσικο δεν ειναι αυτο;

Οι τιμες παντως ειναι πολυ καλες.

----------


## ThReSh

δεν πέρασε (ή σκοπεύει να περάσει) νόμο η ΕΕ με τον οποίο θα υποχρεώνει τους ISP/ΕΚΤ να έχουν το πολύ 12 μήνες δέσμευση?

----------


## sdikr

drooling mode

----------


## Ntalton

Η 18μηνη δεσμευση παραειναι πολυ... Παντως οι τιμες σκιιιιιζουν!
Μακαρι να αληθευει...

----------


## sexrazat

> Η 18μηνη δεσμευση παραειναι πολυ... Παντως οι τιμες σκιιιιιζουν!
> Μακαρι να αληθευει...


Αορίστου τιμές 32,90 και 38,90 αντίστοιχα. Αλλά πληρώνεις 56,80 τέλος ενεργοποίησης και πρέπει να αγοράσεις εξοπλισμό (125 € από ΟΤΕ)

----------


## sdikr

> Η 18μηνη δεσμευση παραειναι πολυ... Παντως οι τιμες σκιιιιιζουν!
> Μακαρι να αληθευει...



Γιατί;
Αν σου αρέσει κάτι παραμένεις, να μην σου πω οτι αν κάνανε κάτι καλύτερο στην τιμή θα σκεφτόμουνα το 24μηνό

----------


## emeliss

> Σύμφωνοι, αλλά αν χρησιμοποιεί από τα 2 μέχρι τα 17Μ πόσο rate θα δίνει;


100Mbps και βάλε.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αν σου αρέσει κάτι παραμένεις, να μην σου πω οτι αν κάνανε κάτι καλύτερο στην τιμή θα σκεφτόμουνα το 24μηνό


Μάζεψε τα σαλάκια αφού θα αργήσει ακόμα στην γειτονιά σου (και μου). Άντε όμως να γίνει η αρχή μπας και μπει το νερό στο αυλάκι.

----------


## ipo

Αν ήταν 10€ κάτω θα μιλούσαμε για συμφέρουσα τιμή. Τώρα κινείται στα όρια του premium.

Καλώς ήρθε!  :Smile:

----------


## emeliss

> Αν ήταν 10€ κάτω θα μιλούσαμε για συμφέρουσα τιμή. Τώρα κινείται στα όρια του premium.


Υπερβολικός. Δες απλά τις τιμές του conn-x adsl.

----------


## ipo

Θα δεις πώς θα κινηθεί ο ΟΤΕ σε χαμηλότερες τιμές μόλις αρχίσει να δίνει υπηρεσία και ο ανταγωνισμός (όσο του επιτρέψει το bitstream βέβαια).

Δεν υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που να μπορεί να δώσει 35€/μήνα για VDSL την περίοδο που διανύουμε. Γι' αυτό έκανα λόγο για προϊόν premium.

----------


## -21grams

> Πρώτη ανεπίσημη ενημέρωση για τιμές
> 
> Internet 30  (upload 2,5)           29,90  το μήνα
> 
> Internet 50  (upload 5)              34,90  το μήνα
> 
> Δωρεάν εξοπλισμός αξίας 125 €. 18μηνη παραμονή με ποινή αποδέσμευσης 150 €
> 
> Υπάρχοντες πελάτες με Conn-X θα χρειασθεί να μείνουν 2 ημέρες χωρίς net κατά τη μετάβαση.
> ...


Πως ακριβώς προσαρμόζονται οι παραπάνω τιμές σε συνδυασμό με τα υπάρχοντα πακέτα;
Τι εννοώ:
Πληρώνω για 92€ και κάτι ψιλά το *δίμηνο* για Conn-X 24 mbps + απεριόριστα σταθερά/αναγνώριση κλήσεων κλπ, αν θελήσω να προχωρήσω σε “αναβάθμιση” (το upload είναι ΜΕΓΑΛΟ δέλεαρ!) τι αύξηση θα έχω στον λογαριασμό;
Thanks

----------


## karetsos

> Πως ακριβώς προσαρμόζονται οι παραπάνω τιμές σε συνδυασμό με τα υπάρχοντα πακέτα;
> Τι εννοώ:
> Πληρώνω για 92€ και κάτι ψιλά το *δίμηνο* για Conn-X 24 mbps + απεριόριστα σταθερά/αναγνώριση κλήσεων κλπ, αν θελήσω να προχωρήσω σε “αναβάθμιση” (το upload είναι ΜΕΓΑΛΟ δέλεαρ!) τι αύξηση θα έχω στον λογαριασμό;
> Thanks


δεν μπορείς να το συγκρίνεις απευθείας γιατί εσύ έχεις ειδικό πακέτο προσφοράς μαζί με χρόνο ομιλίας.

δεν ξέρουμε αν θα διατίθεται αντίστοιχο (γιατί πρέπει να πάρει έγκριση από ΕΕΤΤ)

αν συγκρίνουμε απλά το 24άρι Conn-X, μόνο του σαν υπηρεσία έχει τώρα 23,26 €/μήνα

οπότε πάγιο  + conn-x 24/1 + clip = 15,25 + 23,26 + 1,23 = 39,74 €/μήνα

και πάγιο + conn-x 30/2.5 + clip = 15,25 + 29,90 +1,23 = 46,38 €/μήνα (αν επαληθευτούν οι τιμές)

----------


## emeliss

> Δεν υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που να μπορεί να δώσει 35€/μήνα για VDSL την περίοδο που διανύουμε.


Από 50 είναι. Μην ξεχνάς και το τηλέφωνο.

----------


## sexrazat

> Πως ακριβώς προσαρμόζονται οι παραπάνω τιμές σε συνδυασμό με τα υπάρχοντα πακέτα;
> Τι εννοώ:
> Πληρώνω για 92€ και κάτι ψιλά το *δίμηνο* για Conn-X 24 mbps + απεριόριστα σταθερά/αναγνώριση κλήσεων κλπ, αν θελήσω να προχωρήσω σε “αναβάθμιση” (το upload είναι ΜΕΓΑΛΟ δέλεαρ!) τι αύξηση θα έχω στον λογαριασμό;
> Thanks


Με τα σημερινά δεδομένα θα πρέπει να τα πάρεις ξεχωριστά. Δηλ. θα πας στο Όλη μέρα + 60' κινητά που κάνει 30,50 € + 1,23 αναγνώριση + 29,90 Vdsl σούμα 123,26 το δίμηνο. Αλλά είναι δεδομένο ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα στραφεί σε πακέτα DP όταν αρχίσει να τσουλάει το Vdsl, οπότε η συνολική τιμή θα πέσει αρκετά.

----------


## theotses

Εγω δινω 41€ το μηνα στη HOL, συγχρονισμενος στα 6,5 για dp που ουσιαστικα δεν χρησιμοποιω... Τα τηλεφωνα που κανω ειναι απειροελαχιστα!!!

Αρα με 4€ παραπανω θα εχω 5πλασια ταχυτητα στο ιντερνετ... Not bad at all!!!

----------


## karetsos

> Με τα σημερινά δεδομένα θα πρέπει να τα πάρεις ξεχωριστά. Δηλ. θα πας στο Όλη μέρα + 60' κινητά που κάνει 30,50 € + 1,23 αναγνώριση + 29,90 Vdsl σούμα 123,26 το δίμηνο. Αλλά είναι δεδομένο ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα στραφεί σε πακέτα DP όταν αρχίσει να τσουλάει το Vdsl, οπότε η συνολική τιμή θα πέσει αρκετά.


ΑΝ μπορούν να συνδυαστούν αυτά τα πακέτα, γιατί τώρα δεν μπορείς να τα συνδυάσεις, αν θέλεις internet και απεριόριστα πας μόνο σε DP2 / DP24...

----------


## sexrazat

> ΑΝ μπορούν να συνδυαστούν αυτά τα πακέτα, γιατί τώρα δεν μπορείς να τα συνδυάσεις, αν θέλεις internet και απεριόριστα πας μόνο σε DP2 / DP24...


Μπορούν όσον αφορά το Vdsl. Επίσης με ΟΤΕ 300, Απεριόριστα Διεθνή, conn-X Talk Βράδυ + Σ/Κ και φυσικά Conn-X TV

----------


## nm96027

Γκουχου....Εξαιρετικές τιμές....Γκούχου....Πολύ καλές, προσιτές και λογικές....Γκούχου....

Μάλλον δεν έχουν την έγκριση της ΕΕΤΤ και από Δευτέρα θα έχουμε πάλι τα γνωστά -στημένα- δράματα....γκουχου....Παλιόβηχας...

----------


## marcus1

Πολύ καλές τιμές. Σε 11 μήνες που θα τελειώσει η δέσμευσή μου στον εναλλακτικό, αν έχει φέρει VDSL στην συμπρωτεύουσα, με βλέπω να επιστρέφω στον ΟΤΕ χαλαρά... και δεν θα'μαι ο μόνος...  :One thumb up:  Αν χειριστούν σωστά το deployment (δηλαδή δεν το κάνουν...tellas zisto) θα κερδίσουν πίσω *πολλούς* πελάτες.

----------


## christossu

Η εμπορικη διαθεση του vdsl θα ξεκινισει μαλλον απο το καλοκαιρι μου ελεγε σημερα ανθρωπος απο ΟΤΕ

----------


## k_koulos

λογικα τις ιδιες τιμες θα βγαλουν και οι λοιποι, αν ισχυσει οτι θα τους δωθει προσβαση, αρα και πιο ευκολα DP αφου δεν ειναι θπο εγκριση απο ΕΕΤΤ τα πακετα τον εναλλακτικων

----------


## marcus1

> λογικα τις ιδιες τιμες θα βγαλουν και οι λοιποι, αν ισχυσει οτι θα τους δωθει προσβαση, αρα και πιο ευκολα DP αφου δεν ειναι θπο εγκριση απο ΕΕΤΤ τα πακετα τον εναλλακτικων


Τα κυκλώματά τους με το εξωτερικό σηκώνουν αυτές τις ταχύτητες όμως? Η Forthnet δεν είναι ικανή να αποδώσει 18άρια σε γραμμές που συγχρονίζουν σ'αυτή την ταχύτητα, δεν νομίζω να τα καταφέρει με τα 50mbits του VDSL. Βέβαια δεν είναι όλοι οι εναλλακτικοί σαπιοκάραβα σαν την Forthnet και την Wind/Tellas, αλλά θέλω να πω ότι η διάθεση του vdsl σίγουρα θα δώσει πλεονέκτημα στον ΟΤΕ για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## nnn

Με τα σημερινά δεδομένα κανένας εναλλακτικός δεν έχει το επαρκές backbone να καλύψει το bandwidth για πολλούς χρήστες.
Η τιμή πάντως είναι λογική για αυτό που θα δίνει (άσχετα αν μπορεί κάποιος να τα δώσει ή όχι).

----------


## frap

Μπορούν όμως άνετα να υποστηρίξουν το uplink το οποίο από μόνο του είναι δέλεαρ για αρκετούς...

----------


## theotses

Κοιτα, Ζωγραφου ειδικα, επειδη εξυπηρετειται απο ενα κεντρο εκτος δημου (!!!) καποιοι συνδρομητες (ολων των εταιριων) εχουν προβλημα με το attenuation και με πολυ χαμηλες ταχυτητες... Οποτε πολλοι απο αυτους (αναμεσα τους κι εγω) θα επιλεξουν το VDSL...

----------


## emeliss

> Με τα σημερινά δεδομένα κανένας εναλλακτικός δεν έχει το επαρκές backbone να καλύψει το bandwidth για πολλούς χρήστες.


Αν υπήρχε τότε δεν θα είχαν κάνει συνετές επενδύσεις. Οι ανάγκες πρέπει να καλύπτονται όταν δημιουργούνται (ιδανικά λίγο πιο πριν).

Η oteglobe και η mednautilus για αυτό υπάρχουν.

----------


## nnn

> Αν υπήρχε τότε δεν θα είχαν κάνει συνετές επενδύσεις. Οι ανάγκες πρέπει να καλύπτονται όταν δημιουργούνται (ιδανικά λίγο πιο πριν).
> 
> Η oteglobe και η mednautilus για αυτό υπάρχουν.


Η εμπειρία μας όμως από εδώ δείχνει άλλα για τους ενναλακτικούς, πρώτα υπερκορέζεται το δίκτυο τους και μετά αποφασίζουν αν θα κάνουν αναβάθμιση.

----------


## petasis

> Με τα σημερινά δεδομένα κανένας εναλλακτικός δεν έχει το επαρκές backbone να καλύψει το bandwidth για πολλούς χρήστες.
> Η τιμή πάντως είναι λογική για αυτό που θα δίνει (άσχετα αν μπορεί κάποιος να τα δώσει ή όχι).


Ο ΟΤΕ την έχει; Γιατί στην δική μου σύνδεση έχω ταβάνι τα 100 KB/s (και αν) από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ στις 23:00. Μετά τις 11 το βράδυ, επιτέλους έχω 200KB/s...  :Thumb down:

----------


## kostasdina

Απο κομοτηνη καποιος να μας πει τι γινεται

----------


## ipo

Δε μιλάει κανείς από Κομοτηνή. Όλοι έχουν λιώσει στο κατέβασμα από προχτές.  :Razz:

----------


## sexrazat

> Δε μιλάει κανείς από Κομοτηνή. Όλοι έχουν λιώσει στο κατέβασμα από προχτές.


Κανένας δεν έχει ξεκινήσει ακόμα.

----------


## ipo

> Κανένας δεν έχει ξεκινήσει ακόμα.


Σίγουρα όμως θα έχουν αρχίσει να φτιάχνουν λίστες με διανομές linux που θα κατεβάσουν οσονούπω.  :Razz:

----------


## baskon

> Δε μιλάει κανείς από Κομοτηνή. Όλοι έχουν λιώσει στο κατέβασμα από προχτές.


Ακομα και αν εκαναν τη Δευτερα την αιτηση βλέπω να αργουν λιγακι...Ισως Παρασκευη Σαββατο να εχουμε τους πρωτους?
Οι οποιοι δε νομιζω να ειναι και πολλοι μιας και ενημερωση δεν υπαρχει απο πουθενα ,ουτε καν στο Oteshop.gr ...
Πως θα μαθει ο αλλος οτι ειναι διαθεσιμο το Vdsl στη περιοχη του?
Εκτος αν εχουν κανει τοπικη διαφημιση στη Κομοτηνη ή εχουν πέσει τηλεφωνα απτο τηλεμαρκετινγκ...

Ακομα και τοτε όμως τα μελη του Adslgr στη Κομοτηνη που εχουν Οτε ειναι 45....Αρα πολυ απιθανο να ακουσουμε νεοτερα απο καποιον ενεργοποιημενο συντομα..

----------


## apostolt

> Ακομα και αν εκαναν τη Δευτερα την αιτηση βλέπω να αργουν λιγακι...Ισως Παρασκευη Σαββατο να εχουμε τους πρωτους?
> Οι οποιοι δε νομιζω να ειναι και πολλοι μιας και ενημερωση δεν υπαρχει απο πουθενα ,ουτε καν στο Oteshop.gr ...
> Πως θα μαθει ο αλλος οτι ειναι διαθεσιμο το Vdsl στη περιοχη του?
> Εκτος αν εχουν κανει τοπικη διαφημιση στη Κομοτηνη ή εχουν πέσει τηλεφωνα απτο τηλεμαρκετινγκ...
> 
> Ακομα και τοτε όμως τα μελη του Adslgr στη Κομοτηνη που εχουν Οτε ειναι 45....Αρα πολυ απιθανο να ακουσουμε νεοτερα απο καποιον ενεργοποιημενο συντομα..



Εγω που ρωτησα στο 13888 μου ειπαν οτι αιτηση δεν μπορεις να κανεις ουτε σε καταστηματα του Οτε.Οποτε μαλλον πρεπει να εχουν κανει τοπικη διαφημιση εκει.

----------


## knowlton

> Γκουχου....Εξαιρετικές τιμές....Γκούχου....Πολύ καλές, προσιτές και λογικές....Γκούχου....
> 
> Μάλλον δεν έχουν την έγκριση της ΕΕΤΤ και από Δευτέρα θα έχουμε πάλι τα γνωστά -στημένα- δράματα....γκουχου....Παλιόβηχας...


Λίγο χλωμό το κόβω ν' αρχίσουν τα γνωστά στημένα δράματα, αν δεν υπάρξει επίσημη ανακοίνωση τιμών απ' τη μεριά του ΟΤΕ. Αλλά κι όταν τις ανακοινώσουν επίσημα, δεν νομίζω ότι η ΕΕΤΤ έχει περιθώρια ν' απορρίψει τις παραπάνω τιμές προς τους τελικούς πελάτες του ΟΤΕ.

Με δεδομένο ότι οι τιμές χονδρικής για τους εναλλακτικούς διαμορφώνονται στα παρακάτω επίπεδα όπως έχει ανακοινωθεί, το περιθώριο μεταπώλησης VDSL των εναλλακτικών παρόχων είναι αυξημένο σε σχέση με τις τιμές Full LLU για ADSL συνδέσεις.

έως 30 / έως 2,5  56,80 €  18,27 €  *11,63 €*έως 50 / έως 5  56,80 €  21,72 €  *13,18 €*
Παρόλο το καυστικό σχόλιο του νέου προέδρου στο conference call της περασμένης Παρασκευής, όπου είπε ξεκάθαρα ότι: «η ΕΕΤΤ είναι ο μεγαλύτερος ανταγωνιστής μας», δεν προχώρησε σε επίσημη ανακοίνωση των λιανικών τιμών του VDSL, αλλά προτίμησε την ελεγχόμενη διαρροή του .ppt

Πολύ σωστή κίνηση για να μην προκαλέσει κι άλλη ένταση, αλλά να «γραδάρει» της αντιδράσεις της περί άλλα τυρβάζοντος ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## ipo

> Με δεδομένο ότι οι τιμές χονδρικής για τους εναλλακτικούς διαμορφώνονται στα παρακάτω επίπεδα όπως έχει ανακοινωθεί, το περιθώριο μεταπώλησης VDSL των εναλλακτικών παρόχων είναι αυξημένο σε σχέση με τις τιμές Full LLU για ADSL συνδέσεις.


Πρέπει όμως να συνϋπολογίσουμε ότι το περιθώριο κέρδους, που αναγράφεις παραπάνω, συρρικνώνεται από την απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση εκμίσθωσης εύρους ζώνης σε κεντρικό σημείο (ΟΚΣΥΑ). Τα χρήματα αυτά πάνε πάλι στον ΟΤΕ και μειώνουν σημαντικά τα 12-13€ του κέρδους που προκύπτουν από τον πίνακά σου.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Πρέπει όμως να συνϋπολογίσουμε ότι το περιθώριο κέρδους, που αναγράφεις παραπάνω, συρρικνώνεται *εξαφανίζεται στο σύνολό του* από την απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση εκμίσθωσης εύρους ζώνης σε κεντρικό σημείο (ΟΚΣΥΑ). Τα χρήματα αυτά πάνε πάλι στον ΟΤΕ και μειώνουν σημαντικά *εξανεμίζουν* τα 12-13€ του κέρδους που προκύπτουν από τον πίνακά σου.





> Οι τιμές χονδρικής των γραμμών (είτε ADSL2+ είτε  VDSL2) είναι "ανεκτές", αν και βέβαια είναι στα επίπεδα που είναι ώστε ο  ΟΤΕ να μπορεί να διαμορφώσει τη λιανική του, και όχι λόγω  "κοστοστρέφειας".
> 
> Το...μεγάλο αγγούρι είναι η ΟΚΣΥΑ, για να μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει bitstream.
> 
> http://www.otewholesale.gr/Portals/0..._Pricelist.pdf
> 
> Αν ένας εναλλακτικός επέλεγε να έχει, σου λέω εγώ, 1:100 contention ratio στην VDSL, θα χρειαζόταν 50 Mbps για 100 πελάτες.
> 
> Αν υποθέσουμε ότι θα είχε μια μικρή διασύνδεση με τον ΟΤΕ, φερ' ειπείν 1  Gbps, θα μπορούσε να καλύψει με ratio 1:100, 2.000 πελάτες.
> ...


Ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ δεν το έχει αυτό το κόστος, αφού το δίκτυο...είναι δικό του!  :Razz: 

Τα παραπάνω νούμερα είναι μη βιώσιμα για 1:100 εν τω μεταξύ, δηλαδή crappy υπηρεσία με οποιοδήποτε standard. Για 1:50 που είναι πιο "φυσιολογικό", είναι ακόμα χειρότερη η κατάσταση...

ΥΓ: Με βάση τις σημερινές ADSL τιμές χονδρικής + ΟΚΣΥΑ, το υπολογισμένο κόστος με contention ratio 1:50 για έναν πελάτη στα 20 Mbps είναι (καθαρές τιμές χωρίς ΦΠΑ):

21,7 € + κόστος χονδρικής ΑΡΥΣ ADSL = περίπου 29 € χωρίς ΦΠΑ - αν ο πάροχος έχει 155 Mbps ΟΚΣΥΑ (387 πελάτες ADSL)
12,4 € + κόστος χονδρικής ΑΡΥΣ ADSL = 19,7 € χωρίς ΦΠΑ - αν ο πάροχος έχει 1 Gbps ΟΚΣΥΑ (2.500 πελάτες ADSL)

Και πάει λέγοντας...

----------


## sdikr

> Ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ δεν το έχει αυτό το κόστος, αφού το δίκτυο...είναι δικό του! 
> 
> Τα παραπάνω νούμερα είναι μη βιώσιμα για 1:100 εν τω μεταξύ, δηλαδή crappy υπηρεσία με οποιοδήποτε standard. Για 1:50 που είναι πιο "φυσιολογικό", είναι ακόμα χειρότερη η κατάσταση...


To δικό του δίκτυο δεν έχει και αυτό κάποιο κόστος; απο όσο ξέρω δεν φυτρώνουν τα δίκτυα μόνα τους  :Razz: 

Μην ξεχνάμε ακόμα οτι υπάρχουν και οι διάφορες εκπτώσεις ανάλογα του πόσου

----------


## Sovjohn

> To δικό του δίκτυο δεν έχει και αυτό κάποιο κόστος; απο όσο ξέρω δεν φυτρώνουν τα δίκτυα μόνα τους 
> 
> Μην ξεχνάμε ακόμα οτι υπάρχουν και οι διάφορες εκπτώσεις ανάλογα του πόσου


Δεν κρίνω το ότι κοστολογεί την ΟΚΣΥΑ (αυτό έλειπε...), αλλά κρίνω το ύψος της τιμολόγησης.

Δηλαδή - Σε σημερινές τιμές, το κόστος (ενδεικτικά) μιας ΟΚΣΥΑ 1 Gbps είναι εν δυνάμει 1.5-2 φορές πάνω από το αντίστοιχο κόστος ενός internet upstream provider για 1 Gbps internet connectivity.

Το θέμα όμως ποιο είναι - Αν εγώ ανοίξω αύριο την Sovjohn Networks και πάρω 1 Gbps από OTEglobe/Seabone/Verizon/blah, μπορώ να πουλήσω ADSL, μπορώ όμως και να πουλήσω και μισθωμένα, και άλλες υπηρεσίες πάνω από αυτό το κύκλωμα, ότι θέλω κοινώς, μέχρι να το αποσβέσω.

Με την ΟΚΣΥΑ, μπορώ να πουλήσω ADSL, και τέλος. Αλλά το πληρώνω 1.5-2 φορές πάνω από ένα κανονικό κύκλωμα upstream (όπου φαντάζομαι αναγνωρίζουμε ότι το να μου προσφέρει παγκόσμιο routing ο provider κι αυτό έχει κόστος και δεν το κάνει για την ψυχή της μάνας του προφανώς!)

Αυτή είναι η ένσταση μου, ότι δηλαδή για τις χρήσεις που έχει η ΟΚΣΥΑ, την εξής μία, ADSL / VDSL σε χρήστες, είναι παράλογα τιμολογημένη σε σχέση με τις τιμές των ίδιων των upstream providers.

Κατά τα άλλα, συμφωνούμε  :Wink:

----------


## knowlton

> Πρέπει όμως να συνυπολογίσουμε ότι το περιθώριο κέρδους, που αναγράφεις παραπάνω, συρρικνώνεται από την απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση εκμίσθωσης εύρους ζώνης σε κεντρικό σημείο (ΟΚΣΥΑ). Τα χρήματα αυτά πάνε πάλι στον ΟΤΕ και μειώνουν σημαντικά τα 12-13€ του κέρδους που προκύπτουν από τον πίνακά σου.


Το λογικό αυτό είναι, αλλά όπως πολύ καλά γνωρίζεις, στην πιάτσα των ευρυζωνικών παρόχων δεν πρυτανεύει η λογική. Οι πάροχοι ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουν ανάγκη κανένα περιθώριο κέρδους.

Αν είχαν ανάγκη, δεν θα πρόσφεραν Full LLU υπηρεσίες με 15€ τον μήνα, όταν το κόστος του βρόχου είναι πάνω από 8,5€ τον μήνα. Θα έστελναν τις καταγγελίες «βροχή» στην ΕΕΤΤ κάθε μήνα, για να το μειώσει με βάση την πραγματική κοστοστρέφεια.

Θα διασυνδέονταν μεταξύ τους αλλού, χωρίς το νταβατζιλίκι των μισθωμένων κυκλωμάτων του ΟΤΕ στην Κωλέττη. Αλλά και τώρα που το κόστος είναι ελάχιστο στο GR-IX, υπάρχει εγχώρια κίνηση που κάνει τον κύκλο της Ευρώπης.

Ακόμα και τώρα που το κόστος της διεθνούς κίνησης του ΟΤΕ έχει εκμηδενιστεί, λόγω της διασύνδεσης του διεθνούς δικτύου του με αυτό της DT στο NAP της Φρανκφούρτης, ο κάθε εναλλακτικός πάροχος «ψωνίζει» μόνος του κυκλώματα διεθνούς διασύνδεσης απ' την Verizon, την MedN και την OteGlobe, αντί να ψωνίζουν ενωμένοι ώστε να επιτύχουν οικονομίες κλίμακος.

Ψιλά γράμματα για τα golden boys της εν λόγω αγοράς, που κόβουν βόλτες στους παρόχους κάθε 2 χρόνια. Να τους χαιρόμαστε.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Το λογικό αυτό είναι, αλλά όπως πολύ καλά γνωρίζεις, στην πιάτσα των ευρυζωνικών παρόχων δεν πρυτανεύει η λογική. Οι πάροχοι ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουν ανάγκη κανένα περιθώριο κέρδους.
> 
> Αν είχαν ανάγκη, δεν θα πρόσφεραν Full LLU υπηρεσίες με 15€ τον μήνα, όταν το κόστος του βρόχου είναι πάνω από 8,5€ τον μήνα. Θα έστελναν τις καταγγελίες «βροχή» στην ΕΕΤΤ κάθε μήνα, για να το μειώσει με βάση την πραγματική κοστοστρέφεια.
> 
> Θα διασυνδέονταν μεταξύ τους αλλού, χωρίς το νταβατζιλίκι των μισθωμένων κυκλωμάτων του ΟΤΕ στην Κωλέττη. Αλλά και τώρα που το κόστος είναι ελάχιστο στο GR-IX, υπάρχει εγχώρια κίνηση που κάνει τον κύκλο της Ευρώπης.
> 
> Ακόμα και τώρα που το κόστος της διεθνούς κίνησης του ΟΤΕ έχει εκμηδενιστεί, λόγω της διασύνδεσης του διεθνούς δικτύου του με αυτό της DT στο NAP της Φρανκφούρτης, ο κάθε εναλλακτικός πάροχος «ψωνίζει» μόνος του κυκλώματα διεθνούς διασύνδεσης απ' την Verizon, την MedN και την OteGlobe, αντί να ψωνίζουν ενωμένοι ώστε να επιτύχουν οικονομίες κλίμακος.
> 
> Ψιλά γράμματα για τα golden boys της εν λόγω αγοράς, που κόβουν βόλτες στους παρόχους κάθε 2 χρόνια. Να τους χαιρόμαστε.


Ξέχασες ότι δεν έχουν διασυνδεθεί και σε επίπεδο φωνής, αλλά πληρώνουν τον ΟΤΕ για διαβίβαση κλήσεων όποτε καλούν άλλο εναλλακτικό (και ειδικότερα αν κάποιος με π.χ. forthnet "απεριόριστα αστικά υπεραστικά" παίρνει τηλ. κανένα συγγενή του με HOL, αυτό είναι...κολοσσιαίο πράγμα, δεδομένου ότι πληρώνει την κλήση κανονικά ανά λεπτό!)

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν κρίνω το ότι κοστολογεί την ΟΚΣΥΑ (αυτό έλειπε...), αλλά κρίνω το ύψος της τιμολόγησης.
> 
> Δηλαδή - Σε σημερινές τιμές, το κόστος (ενδεικτικά) μιας ΟΚΣΥΑ 1 Gbps είναι εν δυνάμει 1.5-2 φορές πάνω από το αντίστοιχο κόστος ενός internet upstream provider για 1 Gbps internet connectivity.
> 
> Το θέμα όμως ποιο είναι - Αν εγώ ανοίξω αύριο την Sovjohn Networks και πάρω 1 Gbps από OTEglobe/Seabone/Verizon/blah, μπορώ να πουλήσω ADSL, μπορώ όμως και να πουλήσω και μισθωμένα, και άλλες υπηρεσίες πάνω από αυτό το κύκλωμα, ότι θέλω κοινώς, μέχρι να το αποσβέσω.
> 
> Με την ΟΚΣΥΑ, μπορώ να πουλήσω ADSL, και τέλος. Αλλά το πληρώνω 1.5-2 φορές πάνω από ένα κανονικό κύκλωμα upstream (όπου φαντάζομαι αναγνωρίζουμε ότι το να μου προσφέρει παγκόσμιο routing ο provider κι αυτό έχει κόστος και δεν το κάνει για την ψυχή της μάνας του προφανώς!)
> 
> Αυτή είναι η ένσταση μου, ότι δηλαδή για τις χρήσεις που έχει η ΟΚΣΥΑ, την εξής μία, ADSL / VDSL σε χρήστες, είναι παράλογα τιμολογημένη σε σχέση με τις τιμές των ίδιων των upstream providers.
> ...


Μα αν δείς τις τιμές Upstream  θα δείς οτι αν πχ πάρεις 10gbps  είναι φθηνότερα απο 10Χ1 gbps (ή ακόμα χειρότερα  10000χ1mbps)

Ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ έχει τίμη προσφοράς με μόνο 23400 για τα 10gbps

o Upstream  πχ που δίνει σε oteglobe, telefonica, etc  σίγουρα μπορεί να δώσει καλύτερες τιμές άλλωστε η σύνδεση που παρέχει είναι απλά μια ευθεία και όχι ένα δίχτυ που καλύπτει μια περιοχή όπως η Ελλάδα

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ξέχασες ότι δεν έχουν διασυνδεθεί και σε επίπεδο φωνής, αλλά πληρώνουν τον ΟΤΕ για διαβίβαση κλήσεων όποτε καλούν άλλο εναλλακτικό (και ειδικότερα αν κάποιος με π.χ. forthnet "απεριόριστα αστικά υπεραστικά" παίρνει τηλ. κανένα συγγενή του με HOL, αυτό είναι...κολοσσιαίο πράγμα, δεδομένου ότι πληρώνει την κλήση κανονικά ανά λεπτό!)


Τα τέλη τερματισμού,  τα χρεώνουν όλοι, 
Αν αυτός που έχει forthnet και καλεί hol υπάρχει στην μέση ο ΟΤΕ δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ αλλά το ότι αυτοί οι δυο δεν τα βρήκανε

----------


## Sovjohn

> Μα αν δείς τις τιμές Upstream  θα δείς οτι αν πχ πάρεις 10gbps  είναι φθηνότερα απο 10Χ1 gbps (ή ακόμα χειρότερα  10000χ1mbps)
> 
> Ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ έχει τίμη προσφοράς με μόνο 23400 για τα 10gbps
> 
> o Upstream  πχ που δίνει σε oteglobe, telefonica, etc  σίγουρα μπορεί να δώσει καλύτερες τιμές άλλωστε η σύνδεση που παρέχει είναι απλά μια ευθεία και όχι ένα δίχτυ που καλύπτει μια περιοχή όπως η Ελλάδα
> 
> ........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> ...


Για να μην είμαι άδικος, θα το ψάξω περισσότερο το θέμα με την αναλογία χρεώσεων ΟΚΣΥΑ / κάτι άλλο. Αν και η ουσία για αυτά που λέω παραμένει, το ότι δηλαδή ένα Χ upstream χρησιμοποιείται και διαφορετικά, ενώ μία Ψ ΟΚΣΥΑ, όχι (και ίδιο κόστος να είχαν, που δεν έχουν, αυτά τα 2 πράγματα).

Όσο για το θέμα του voice peering - Μα προφανώς και δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ, δεν έγραψα αυτό. Είναι (ένα ακόμα) πράγμα που ανέβαλλαν για τις καλένδες οι εναλλακτικοί, και ειδικότερα οι 2 μεγαλύτεροι που θα έπρεπε να ενδιαφέρονταν ΑΜΕΣΑ να διασυνδεθούν με τους υπόλοιπους, και να κόψουν τον μεσάζοντα ΟΤΕ στο θέμα των κλήσεων, αλλά "δεν πειράζει μωρέ, κι αύριο μέρα είναι"  :Razz:

----------


## knowlton

Voice Peering; Τι είναι πάλι αυτό το φρούτο; Είμαστε large και τα σκάμε στον ΟΤΕ, διότι μόνο αυτός έχει σωστό billing. Σιγά μην ασχοληθούν με τις χρεώσεις των μεταξύ τους κλήσεων. 

Άλλωστε η καραμέλα της δικαιολογίας τους για το εν λόγω θέμα, είναι ότι η ΕΕΤΤ τους απαγορεύει λέει να τερματίζουν κλήσεις στο δίκτυό τους με διαφορετικά κόστη προερχόμενες από εγχώριους παρόχους. Σαν να παραδέχονται δηλαδή, ότι δεν υφίσταται εγχώρια αγορά χονδρικής με διαφορετικά κόστη ανάλογα με τον όγκο της κίνησης, ή προηγούμενης συμφωνίας.

Είναι λέει παράνομο να χρεώνουμε τον τερματισμό κλήσεων στα δίκτυά μας, με διαφορετικές τιμές από αυτές που έχουν ανακοινωθεί επίσημα, ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει νόμιμο συμφωνητικό μεταξύ δύο η περισσότερων παρόχων φωνής. Με τα δίκτυα του εξωτερικού δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος περιορισμός στο μυαλό τους και γίνεται η σφαγή του Δράμαλη στις τιμές τερματισμού.

----------


## tolisscsd

> Το λογικό αυτό είναι, αλλά όπως πολύ καλά γνωρίζεις, στην πιάτσα των ευρυζωνικών παρόχων δεν πρυτανεύει η λογική. Οι πάροχοι ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουν ανάγκη κανένα περιθώριο κέρδους.
> 
> Αν είχαν ανάγκη, δεν θα πρόσφεραν Full LLU υπηρεσίες με 15€ τον μήνα, όταν το κόστος του βρόχου είναι πάνω από 8,5€ τον μήνα. Θα έστελναν τις καταγγελίες «βροχή» στην ΕΕΤΤ κάθε μήνα, για να το μειώσει με βάση την πραγματική κοστοστρέφεια.
> 
> Θα διασυνδέονταν μεταξύ τους αλλού, χωρίς το νταβατζιλίκι των μισθωμένων κυκλωμάτων του ΟΤΕ στην Κωλέττη. Αλλά και τώρα που το κόστος είναι ελάχιστο στο GR-IX, υπάρχει εγχώρια κίνηση που κάνει τον κύκλο της Ευρώπης.
> 
> Ακόμα και τώρα που το κόστος της διεθνούς κίνησης του ΟΤΕ έχει εκμηδενιστεί, λόγω της διασύνδεσης του διεθνούς δικτύου του με αυτό της DT στο NAP της Φρανκφούρτης, ο κάθε εναλλακτικός πάροχος «ψωνίζει» μόνος του κυκλώματα διεθνούς διασύνδεσης απ' την Verizon, την MedN και την OteGlobe, αντί να ψωνίζουν ενωμένοι ώστε να επιτύχουν οικονομίες κλίμακος.
> 
> Ψιλά γράμματα για τα golden boys της εν λόγω αγοράς, που κόβουν βόλτες στους παρόχους κάθε 2 χρόνια. Να τους χαιρόμαστε.


Αυτό μου θυμίζει τις απαντήσεις ξανθιών σε ερωτήσεις στα καλλιστεία του τύπου: Τι θα κάνατε εάν ήσασταν για μια μέρα πρωθυπουργός?

Φίλε μου, λες να μη γνωρίζουν τα golden boys (που λες και εσύ) αυτά που αναφέρεις? Τους περνάς για ανόητους και άσχετους?

Πήγαινε εσύ να διοικήσεις τη Forthnet, τη HOL και τους υπόλοιπους εναλλακτικούς να δεις την γλύκα... Ο καθένας νομίζει ότι είναι ο Bill Gates και ο Steve Jobs...

----------


## ipo

Πέρα από την απαξίωση των θέσεων του knowlton, δε διακρίνω κάποιο επιχείρημα.

Θα είχες την καλοσύνη να μας πεις μερικά λόγια για πράγματα που ίσως σε εσένα φαντάζουν αυτονόητα;

----------


## tolisscsd

> Πέρα από την απαξίωση των θέσεων του knowlton, δε διακρίνω κάποιο επιχείρημα.


Η απαξίωση θέσεων και προσώπων (μη τυχαίων, τις περισσότερες φορές) λέγεται αυτό:



> Ψιλά γράμματα για τα golden boys της εν λόγω αγοράς, που κόβουν βόλτες στους παρόχους κάθε 2 χρόνια. Να τους χαιρόμαστε.





> Θα είχες την καλοσύνη να μας πεις μερικά λόγια για πράγματα που ίσως σε εσένα φαντάζουν αυτονόητα;


Φίλε μου, δεν υπάρχει κάτι αυτονόητο... Αντίθετα, πολλοί νομίζουν ότι με απλοϊκές σκέψεις και λογικές καταρτίζεται η στρατηγική μιας επιχείρησης (όπως θα απαντούσε η ξανθιά στο παράδειγμά μου: Παγκόσμια ειρήνη, εξάλειψη της φτώχειας και άλλα χαριτωμένα).

Δηλαδή, σκέψεις του τύπου: οικονομίες κλίμακας στη σύνδεση με το εξωτερικό, διευκόλυνση των ανταγωνιστών μας στο GRIX, κτλ. Αν προχωρήσουμε σε αυτή τη λογική ας συγχωνεύσουν τις τεχικές τους υπηρεσίες, ας συγχωνεύσουν τα λογιστήρια τους, κτλ. Ε, στο τέλος ας συγχωνευθούν όλοι σε μια εταιρία, να τελειώνουμε. ΟΤΕ vs all. Αυτό είναι το case?

Η διοίκηση μιας εταιρίας είναι απείρως πιο πολύπλοκο πράμα από ότι μερικοί φαντάζονται, ακόμα και για το dominant της αγοράς (στην περίπτωση μας, τον ΟΤΕ).

----------


## nm96027

@tolis

Φοβάμαι πως δεν είναι καθόλου μειωτικό αυτό που έγραψε ο knowlton, γιατί πολύ απλά έγραψε - κατ'εμε- την αλήθεια. Άλλωστε δεν προσβάλει κανέναν, παρά τα golden boys και σίγουρα όχι εσένα προσωπικα. 




> Ψιλά γράμματα για τα golden boys της εν λόγω αγοράς, που κόβουν βόλτες στους παρόχους κάθε 2 χρόνια. Να τους χαιρόμαστε.


Να δούμε μερικά παραδείγματα γιατί αυτή η πρόταση είναι αλήθεια:

Το GRIX (όπως αναφέρθηκε) λειτούργησε τον Δεκέμβριο του 2009, σχεδόν τρία χρόνια μετά την εμφάνιση των ιδιόκτητων δικτύων των εναλλακτικών παρόχων. Ας πάρουμε μολύβι και χαρτί και ας υπολογίσουμε πόσα (πεταμένα) χρήματα δόθηκαν επί 2 (όχι 3) χρόνια για την ανταλλαγή της κίνησης στην Κωλλέτη. Έχει κάποια δυσκολία μήπως να βρουν ένα σημείο αντάλλαγής; Μήπως τα δίκτυα τους δεν τέμνονταν (ως φυσική υποδομή) πουθενά; Μήπως ήταν ακριβή η εγκατάσταση;

Τίποτα από όλα αυτά: οι μισοί δεν ήθελαν και οι άλλοι μισοί δεν ήξεραν. 

Όταν η αγορά των τηλεπικοινωνιών πλημμύρισε με "έμπειρους" μανατζαραίους και διευθυντές πωλήσεων οι οποίοι προέρχονταν από άσχετες αγορές, τότε πως είναι δυνατόν κάποιος να περιμένει να καταλάβουν το προϊόν της φωνής και του adsl. Είναι το γνωστό:

 "Ξέρετε εγώ ήμουν πριν στην Μίσκο. Πριν από μένα η εταιρεία πουλούμε 200 πακέτα μακαρόνια την ημέρα, τώρα πουλάει 1000 πακέτα μακαρόνια την ημέρα. Εάν με πάρετε θα πενταπλασιάσω τις πωλήσεις σας, όπως έκανα και με τα μακαρόνια."

Υπάρχουν παρόμοια παραδείγματα με σαμπουάν, σκυλοτροφές κτλ.

Όταν η hol το 2007 αποφάσισε να μπει στην αγορά του double play μπήκε με voip. Σε λιγότερο από 1 χρόνο άρχισε να ξηλώνει τις κάρτες στα dslam και να βάζει pots. Στο μεταξύ ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος της εταιρείας απεργάζονταν την εξαγορά του αιώνα με την ....Teledome.... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  Tα παπαγάλακια της δημοσιογραφίας (οι οποίοι θυμούνται με χαρά εκείνη την εποχή, αφού πρόκειται για την μόνη εξαγορά την οποία προέβλεψαν και όντως έγινε - μην ξεχνάμε πως έχουν προβλέψει όλες τις πιθανές εξαγορές στον κλάδο σε εβδομαδιαία βάση) αιτιολόγησαν την απόφαση αυτή με το σκεπτικό -λέει- πως η hol δεν είχε πολλούς πελάτες φωνής  ενώ η Teledome -λέει- είχε... :ROFL:  Την ίδια στιγμή αν παρουσίαζες ψύχραιμα την κατάσταση της Teledome σε έναν άνθρωπο που μπορεί να λύσει το εύκολο sudoku (όχι το μέτριο ή το δύσκολο) και τον ρωτούσες αν πρέπει αν γίνει η εξαγορά θα σου απαντούσε "Μα καλά, βλαμμένος είσαι;"

Δεν είμαι εγώ που θα επαναλάβω το γνωστό επιχείρημα "μα γιατί μπαμπά όλοι οι εναλλακτικοί έσκαψαν το δικό τους χαντάκι για να περάσουν οπτική ίνα και γιατί μπαμπά δεν έσκαψαν όλοι μαζί ή έστω δύο-δύο;". Το έχει πει δημοσίως ο τότε Γενικός Τεχνικός Διευθυντής της hol στο συνέδριο της ΕΕΤΤ στο Λαγονήσι (νομίζω πως ήταν ο 4ο). Ανέβηκε στο βήμα, έδειξε ένα ριγέ σαν το παντελόνι του Οβελιξ δρόμο, εδειξε τα παράλληλα σκάμματα από οπτικές ίνες και αναφώνησε "Λεφτά υπήρχαν, αλλά μας τα φάγανε οι εργολάβοι" ή κάπως έτσι. Μπορεί αυτός να πίστευε όντως έτσι, μπορεί να έκανε την αυτοκριτική του ο άνθρωπος, μπορεί επίσης κάποια golden boys να είχαν διαβάσει το λάθος βιβλίο για το managment, από αυτά που πουλιούνται σε προσφορά δίπλα στα ταμεία του Παπασωτηρίου ("Πως να αυξήσετε τις πωλήσεις σας και να φαίνεστε πάντα καλοχτενισμενός" ή "Η τέχνη του να άσχετος και να μην το δείχνεις"). Ψηφίζω το τρίτο.

Και κλείνω με το αγαπημένο μου:

Όταν η Wind ανακοίνωσε πως χρεώνει 0.0065€/kb ή 65€/ΜΒ ή 6500€/GB, ούτε η ίδια το κατάλαβε. Μέχρι που βρήκαν αυτόν που δεν ήξερε να κάνει πολλαπλασιασμό, αλλά αν μη τι άλλο ήταν πτυχιούχος κάποιου προβεβλημένου ιδρύματος της Εσπερίας όπου του έμαθαν να κάνει τον "sales manager"....

Κλείνοντας: παρακολουθώ την αγορά αυτή με την ιδιότητα του ανίδεου πλην σκεπτόμενου (έστω και σε επίπεδο απόπειρας) και πιστεύω πως υπαρχουν περιθώρια για όλους μας να θυμόμαστε τον διακριτικό τρόπο με τον οποίο οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι έφτασαν τους εαυτούς τους εδώ ή (για να το πω πιο ευγενικά) τις ευκαιρίες που έχασαν από τα χέρια τους...

----------


## -21grams

Τα 'πε όλα ο Κώστας (με στοιχεία που δεν επιδέχονται αμφισβήτηση/περιθώρια παρερμηνείας κλπ) στις τελευταίες παραγράφους...
Η κοινή λογική θα πρέπει να είναι άγνωστη ως έννοια σε αρκετά “στελέχη”  :Lips Sealed:

----------


## dimitri_ns

Να το ξαναπώ για όσους δεν καταλαβαίνουν

Το καθαρό νταβατζιλίκι του ΟΤΕ δεν είχε και δεν έχει όρια
Με ξένα λεφτά πουλάει τσαμπουκά

Γιατί δεν τον υποχρεώνουν να προχωρήσει σε διαχωρισμό δικτύου/υπηρεσιών και να αγοράζει και αυτός στις ίδιες τιμές που αγοράζουν και οι άλλοι?

Και μετά να βάλει επάνω στις τιμές αγοράς τα κόστη του και να διαμορφώσει τιμές λιανικής.

Θα γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι

----------


## MNP-10

> Η απαξίωση θέσεων και προσώπων (μη τυχαίων, τις περισσότερες φορές) λέγεται αυτό:
> 
> Φίλε μου, δεν υπάρχει κάτι αυτονόητο... Αντίθετα, πολλοί νομίζουν ότι με απλοϊκές σκέψεις και λογικές καταρτίζεται η στρατηγική μιας επιχείρησης (όπως θα απαντούσε η ξανθιά στο παράδειγμά μου: Παγκόσμια ειρήνη, εξάλειψη της φτώχειας και άλλα χαριτωμένα).


Επειδη καποιος ειναι μανατζερ δε σημαινει οτι ειναι σε θεση να διακρινει και ποιες ειναι οι σωστες ή οι λαθος κινησεις αναφορικα με το τεχνικο σκελος των πρακτικων της επιχειρησης που διοικει. Τις περισσοτερες φορες μαλιστα, εχουν πληρη αγνοια γιατι το γνωστικο τους αντικειμενο ειναι εντελως διαφορετκο ενω η ενδο-εταιρικη επικοινωνια δεν ειναι "πορωδης" στο βαθμο που χρειαζεται ωστε να συνεργαζονται καταλληλα τα εμπορικα-τεχνικα-διοικητικα κεντρα της επιχειρησης.

Το οτι "οι μανατζερ ξερουν καλυτερα" δεν αποδεικνυεται στην πραξη αφου οι μισες εταιρειες εχουν ηδη κλεισει ενω οι αλλες μισες εχουν μαζεψει τετοιο ογκο χρεων που τους υποσκαπτει τις μελλοντικες τους δραστηριοτητες. Ακομα και οι τοπ εταιρειες του χωρου αυτη τη στιγμη, ως επενδυτικες κινησεις (γιατι οι μανατζερ λογοδοτουν στους επενδυτες), αποδεικνυονται "μαπα" για τους επενδυτες αφου δεν εχουν ουτε αμεση, ουτε βραχυπροθεσμη, ουτε μεσοπροθεσμη ανταποδοτικοτητα ενω ακομα και η μακροπροθεσμη ανταποδοτικοτητα εκατονταδων εκατομμυριων ευρω ειναι αμφιβολη. 




> Δηλαδή, σκέψεις του τύπου: οικονομίες κλίμακας στη σύνδεση με το εξωτερικό, διευκόλυνση των ανταγωνιστών μας στο GRIX, κτλ. Αν προχωρήσουμε σε αυτή τη λογική ας συγχωνεύσουν τις τεχικές τους υπηρεσίες, ας συγχωνεύσουν τα λογιστήρια τους, κτλ. Ε, στο τέλος ας συγχωνευθούν όλοι σε μια εταιρία, να τελειώνουμε. ΟΤΕ vs all. Αυτό είναι το case?


Μηπως το case ειναι να κλεινουν η μια εταιρεια μετα την αλλη επειδη ακολουθουν αυτοκτονικη πολιτικη? Ο ανταγωνισμος μπορει να γινει σε ενα επιπεδο που να μην ειναι αυτοκτονικος. Ως αυτοκτονικο ανταγωνισμο εννοω τον ανταγωνισμο οπου μια επιχειρηση απλα καιει χρημα για να το καψει, χωρις να κανει κατι ουσιαστικο.

Πχ μπορεις να εχεις πολλαπλες παραλληλες υποδομες με 1 χαντακι, δε χρειαζεται να εχεις 7 χαντακια. 7 σκαψιματα = καψιμο χρηματος. Σε καποιες περιπτωσεις, ακομα και στους παροχους, το καταλαβαν αργα...

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=209247 (κατεβαζεις το Lentzaris.pdf, slide 15).

Οσο για τα peerings κτλ, αυτα ειναι διεθνεις βελτιστες πρακτικες. Δεν ανακαλυψαμε στην Ελλαδα τον τροχο. Απλα εδω τριγωνισαμε τον τροχο με αποτελεσμα να μη τσουλαει το καρο  :Laughing: 

edit: νταξει, μεχρι να γραψω την απαντηση με προλαβε ο nm96027, τα ιδια εγραψα  :Laughing:

----------


## alexst

Βρε VDSL θα δουμε;;;;;;  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## apostolt

Εχει επικοινωνησει κανεις με Οτε για διαθεσιμοτητα στην περιοχη μας?

----------


## sexrazat

> Βρε VDSL θα δουμε;;;;;;


Άμεσα με μια μικρή μετακόμιση στην Κομοτηνή. Είναι και ο παλιόφιλος ο Γκαιφίλιας εκεί. Στα σοβαρά μέχρι να λυθούν τα όποια πρακτικά προβλήματα από την εμπειρία των πρώτων συνδέσεων έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα.

----------


## apostolt

> Άμεσα με μια μικρή μετακόμιση στην Κομοτηνή. Είναι και ο παλιόφιλος ο Γκαιφίλιας εκεί. Στα σοβαρά μέχρι να λυθούν τα όποια πρακτικά προβλήματα από την εμπειρία των πρώτων συνδέσεων έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα.



Ποσο δρομο δηλαδη.....2 χρονια πιλοτικο δεν ηξεραν τι προβληματα να περιμενουν  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## stathis argitis

Ξέρει κανείς γιατί ξανασκάβουν γύρω απο τα καφάο ?

----------


## nm96027

Συνδέει η ΔΕΗ τα νέα KV.

----------


## harris

Υπάρχει τεχνικός λόγος για το διπλό σκάψιμο, ή είναι απλά η γνωστή ελληνικότατη εργολαβική λαμογιά;  :Thinking:

----------


## apostolt

> Υπάρχει τεχνικός λόγος για το διπλό σκάψιμο, ή είναι απλά η γνωστή ελληνικότατη εργολαβική λαμογιά;



Διπλο???? νομιζω οτι εσκαψαν 4-5 φορες συνολικα.....

----------


## nm96027

Τρεις φορές έχουν σκάψει γύρω από τα KV:
Mια για να μπει το KVΜία να ξηλωθεί το παλιό ΚΑΦΑO και να συνδεθεί το νέο KV με το δίκτυο χαλκούΜία για να συνδεθεί το KV με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ.

Φαντάζομαι πως ο λόγος είναι κακός προγραμματισμός και κακή συνεννόηση εργολάβου - οτετζήδων και ΔΕΗ.

----------


## harris

> κακός προγραμματισμός και κακή συνεννόηση εργολάβου - οτετζήδων και ΔΕΗ.


E δεν έπεσα έξω στον λόγο που έδωσα  :Whistling:

----------


## agrelaphon

> Τρεις φορές έχουν σκάψει γύρω από τα KV:
> Mια για να μπει το KVΜία να ξηλωθεί το παλιό ΚΑΦΑO και να συνδεθεί το νέο KV με το δίκτυο χαλκούΜία για να συνδεθεί το KV με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ.
> 
> Φαντάζομαι πως ο λόγος είναι κακός προγραμματισμός και κακή συνεννόηση εργολάβου - οτετζήδων και ΔΕΗ.


Tι σχέση έχει ο εργολάβος της ΔΕΗ με τον εργολάβο του ΟΤΕ?
Πόσος χρόνος μεσολάβησε από την τοποθέτηση της καμπίνας μέχρι την αποξήλωση του KV? Mήπως αναρωτήθηκε κανείς αν ο Δήμος ήθελε να είναι σκαμένα όλο αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα?  :Wink:

----------


## maik

> [*]Mια για να μπει το KV[*]Μία να ξηλωθεί το παλιό ΚΑΦΑO και να συνδεθεί το νέο KV με το δίκτυο χαλκού


Δεν γινεται διαφορετικα. Οσο και να θελει καποιος. Πρωτα μπαινει η βαση του νεου και οι υποδομες σωληνωσεις κλπ , τοποθετειται η καμπινα και μετα σε μια μερα μεσα γινεται η μεταγωγη των καλωδιων απο το παλιο. Και απο πλευρας οικονομιας να το δεις ετσι ειναι πιο συμφερον.

----------


## nm96027

> Δεν γινεται διαφορετικα. Οσο και να θελει καποιος. Πρωτα μπαινει η βαση του νεου και οι υποδομες σωληνωσεις κλπ , τοποθετειται η καμπινα και μετα σε μια μερα μεσα γινεται η μεταγωγη των καλωδιων απο το παλιο. Και απο πλευρας οικονομιας να το δεις ετσι ειναι πιο συμφερον.


Να σου πω γιατί δεν είναι στην προκειμένη περίπτωση:

Όταν γίνεται η μεταγωγή σκάβεται περιμετρικά η βάση του KV προκειμένου να τρυπηθεί από κάτω και να περάσουν από το τρυπολόγιο μέσα για να γίνουν οι συνδέσεις. Προσπερνάω το ότι αυτή η δουλειά μπορούσε να έχει γίνει παράλληλα με την τοποθέτηση και όχι με διαφορά ενός μήνα. 

Στην συνέχεια το πεζοδρόμιο σκεπάζεται κανονικά, πέφτουν νέες πλάκες και όλα οκ. Ένα μήνα μετά έρχεται η ΔΕΗ *ξανασπάει* τις καινούργιες πλάκες, *ξανασκάβει* και *ξανατρυπάει* την βάση του KV.  :Blink: 

Δεν είναι λίγες οι περιπτώσεις όπου μαζί με την εγκατάσταση του KV (βήμα 1ο) τρυπήθηκε το πεζοδρόμιο για να μπει μέσα η οπτική. Οπότε αισίως μετράμε μέσα σε ένα τρίμηνο, τρία σκαψίματα πεζοδρομίου. Τουλάχιστον το ένα θα μπορούσε να αποφευχθεί.

Και δεν το λέω γιατί ενοχλούμαι, αλλά γιατί νομίζω πως είναι πεταμένα λεφτά. Ελπίζω πως θα μάθουν με το καιρό και θα βελτιωθεί η διαδικασία.

----------


## maik

Πρωτα απο ολα να ξεκαθαρισουμε οτι η συνδεση με το ρευμα αφορα την ΔΕΗ και μονο αυτη, δηλαδη τελειως ξεχωριστη εργολαβια απο  τελειως ξεχωριστη εταιρια.

Παμε τωρα στα σκαψιματα του ΟΤΕ.
Ας το δουμε λεπτομερως . Τι πρεπει να γινει;
1. Να ανοιχτουν οι νεοι λακοι 
2. Να περαστουν οι οδηγοι των σωληνοσεων μεχρι τα φρεατια.
3.Να καλουπωθει η βασηι να πεσει και να στεγνωσει το τσιμεντο.
4. Να τοποθετηθει η καινουρια καμπινα.
5. Να τοποθετηθει στην καμπινα ο νεος εξοπλισμος (εδω υπεισερχεται και η ΔΕΗ)
6. Να σκαφτει το παλιο KV (αν χρειαζεται)
7. Να γινουν οι μεταγωγες απο το παλιο στο νεο.
8 . Να  αποκατασταθει ο χωρος (πλακες κλπ)

Αυτα δεν μπορουν να γινουν ταυτοχρονα.  Ουτε μπορει να παραμενει ο λακος ανοιχτος για πολλες μερες. Ουτε να περιμενει το ενα συνεργειο (ΟΤΕ) ποτε θα τελειωσει το αλλο (εργολαβος) και αντιστροφα.
Η βελτιση λυση ειναι να περασει ο εργαλαβος με την σειρα και να κανει τις εργασες 1-4 σε ολα τα σημεια. Αφου τελειωσει και γινει και η εργασια (5) τοτε ερχεται το συνεργειο του ΟΤΕ και κανει τα 6-7. Και στο τελος το 8 το οποιο ισως εγινε για δευτερη φορα αλλλα πιστεψε με ειναι οικονομικοτερο και δημιουργει και την λιγοτερη οχληση στους κατοικους.
Ειναι κατι σαν φασον.

----------


## tzelen

> Και δεν το λέω γιατί ενοχλούμαι, αλλά γιατί νομίζω πως είναι πεταμένα λεφτά. Ελπίζω πως θα μάθουν με το καιρό και θα βελτιωθεί η διαδικασία.




Off Topic


		Και οι πεζοδρομιατζήδες τί θα γίνουν, κλέφτες; :Razz:

----------


## goofer25

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Και οι πεζοδρομιατζήδες τί θα γίνουν, κλέφτες;


Μπορούν να γίνουν αγρότες :One thumb up:

----------


## alexst

Τι εγινε ρε παιδια;;;;;;; Τζιφος το VDSL;;;;;;;

----------


## maik

Καλωστον και ας αργησε

----------


## twinky

ξέρετε αν έχουν περάσει οπτικές στη νέα ιωνία?

----------


## elladara

> Το λογικό αυτό είναι, αλλά όπως πολύ καλά γνωρίζεις, στην πιάτσα των ευρυζωνικών παρόχων δεν πρυτανεύει η λογική. Οι πάροχοι ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουν ανάγκη κανένα περιθώριο κέρδους.
> 
> Αν είχαν ανάγκη, δεν θα πρόσφεραν Full LLU υπηρεσίες με 15€ τον μήνα, όταν το κόστος του βρόχου είναι πάνω από 8,5€ τον μήνα. Θα έστελναν τις καταγγελίες «βροχή» στην ΕΕΤΤ κάθε μήνα, για να το μειώσει με βάση την πραγματική κοστοστρέφεια.
> 
> Θα διασυνδέονταν μεταξύ τους αλλού, χωρίς το νταβατζιλίκι των μισθωμένων κυκλωμάτων του ΟΤΕ στην Κωλέττη. Αλλά και τώρα που το κόστος είναι ελάχιστο στο GR-IX, υπάρχει εγχώρια κίνηση που κάνει τον κύκλο της Ευρώπης.
> 
> Ακόμα και τώρα που το κόστος της διεθνούς κίνησης του ΟΤΕ έχει εκμηδενιστεί, λόγω της διασύνδεσης του διεθνούς δικτύου του με αυτό της DT στο NAP της Φρανκφούρτης, ο κάθε εναλλακτικός πάροχος «ψωνίζει» μόνος του κυκλώματα διεθνούς διασύνδεσης απ' την Verizon, την MedN και την OteGlobe, αντί να ψωνίζουν ενωμένοι ώστε να επιτύχουν οικονομίες κλίμακος.
> 
> Ψιλά γράμματα για τα golden boys της εν λόγω αγοράς, που κόβουν βόλτες στους παρόχους κάθε 2 χρόνια. Να τους χαιρόμαστε.


Είσαι σωστός! Όντως οι πάροχοι κα τα Golden Boys είναι άπαικτα ...

----------


## kage

μπορει να μας πει καποιος που ξερει οτι εχει συνδεθει σε νεο καφαο καποιες απο τις παρακατω ερωτησεις?
μηπως δεν βαζουν mini dslam μεσα σε καθε καφαο ή δεν δουλευουν οι καρτες vdsl σαν adsl+?ισχυει οτι ακομη και να ισχυουν τα προηγουμενα,η διαφορα θα γινει μονο σε πελατες οτε?!!

----------


## apostolt

Οτι και να εχει μπει μεσα στα νεα καφαο(στου Ζωγραφου ειμαστε ολοι πλεον πανω στα νεα) δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει.Ακομα ειμαστε με τον χαλκο (και οι πελατες του οτε και αυτοι των εναλακτικων).

----------


## gravis

υπάρχει εξέλιξη στο VDSL σε αλλες περιοχές? ας κρατάμε το νημα επίκαιρο

----------

